# Sticky  Introduction to the forum - Tell us about yourselves



## louiseg

Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other

Here's my brief bio.
Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy 
I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both. 
I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


----------



## miraculousmedal

Thank you for starting this thread, Louise. This is great! We will be able to know each other better.

Anyway, I am Jocelyn, born and raised in Manila (Chinatown), Philippines. My husband and I came to Taiwan in 1994 with our 2 year old son (my eldest, who is now 16). We had additions, 8 and 6 years old now. Oooopppsss, an addition of a 3 year old golden retriever, too. In the course of my 14 years stay here, I've been thinking of migrating to UK. Had been to many phone and even video interviews but nothing came to success. 5 years ago, my hubby keep on telling me to apply for Canada instead. He said he prefer Canada for our family especially for our kids. Even my bestfriend who tried to apply for Canada advised the same. She's a dentist by profession but was never successful to Canada which made me frustrated to try my husband's advise. Until recently, I decided to surf over the internet all about Canada, including the processing, the different possible routes and all.... Believe it or not! I was convinced (though has never been there), that Canada is a good place to live especially for my three children. And, I can see that Canada is the least polluted place on the planet earth. 

Right now, I've been posting my CV's to many (maybe 5) employers who I hope will be able to help me land the job of am good at, Logistics/Supply Chain Management. Am still reviewing every possible route out there... in every website I came across with... And the best thing that happened, I found this forum. What a great place to offer your thoughts, gain friends, and acquire information. With this forum, the more my family becomes very eager to land to Canada. Lovely, isn't it?


----------



## kkmm

oh yesss a good idea to introduce yourself to others specially here  by the way I am Kamran Mahmood from Lahore, Pakistan. I work for an Internet Service Provider and its my 10th year in this company. 

I married in 2001 and blessed with very cute Twins in Sep 2006 (you can find their pics on my profile page). I also applied for my immigration in Sep 2006 and still need to wait 2 or 3 more years  

I love to chat with others, making new freinds all around the world is my favorite hobby. I also use my spare time in blogging or affiliate marketing.

I think its enough for right now before you click next introduction 

See ya and wish you all very best of luck.

-Kamran

PS. HAppyyyy BriThDAyyyY to MeeeEee


----------



## IOWgirl

This is a great way of getting to know others in here. My name is Kim I came to Canada from England as a nanny in 84. I have lived in a few places in England; Devon, the Isle of Wight and Norfolk. I was planning to only stay a year, but as you can see I ended staying. For the last 20 years I have been a support worker for adults with special needs, and I love it. I live with my boyfriend, we have two dogs and two cats. I will always miss England, but my home is here in Victoria, BC.


----------



## Fernando

*Hello*

Hi my name is Fernando I´m 49 yrs. old. living in Spain with my wife and 2 daughters since 2001,and really looking foward to move to Canada.
I´m from S.America but grew up in America.
The closest I ever came to Canada was when I was 12 to the Niagara falls.
I have a good feelingof the people and their way of life.
Hope to hear some positive comments and opinions to help me orientate and plan my moving.
Maybe by starting to tell me what are the most popular ,radio stations,newspapers magazines are.

thank you


----------



## louiseg

Hi guys, thanks for contributing. That is what makes the forum so great! if you are just visiting the site, the best way to get the information you want is to start posting and joining in the discussions. Networking will be your most worthwhile activity in your move.


----------



## Byrd Phlough

Hi All, Im Peter, 54 yo my wife is stacy. Im a contractor by trade. We live in Denver colorado. 
I was born in Canada , but through the wonder of divorce I grew up in Chicago ,and now denver for the last 25 yrs. 
Now its time for a change and having visited Canada we have found the people much friendlier ( that sounds so korny... you can find nice people everywhere). 
They say that America is a great and wonderful country.....If it weren't for all those Americans
In fact that has been said about many countries and places.
nobody ever said that about Canada

I want to come home


----------



## miraculousmedal

Byrd Phlough said:


> Hi All, Im Peter, 54 yo my wife is stacy. Im a contractor by trade. We live in Denver colorado.
> I was born in Canada , but through the wonder of divorce I grew up in Chicago ,and now denver for the last 25 yrs.
> Now its time for a change and having visited Canada we have found the people much friendlier ( that sounds so korny... you can find nice people everywhere).
> They say that America is a great and wonderful country.....If it weren't for all those Americans
> In fact that has been said about many countries and places.
> nobody ever said that about Canada
> 
> I want to come home


Hello Byrd, welcome here. When are you going back to Canada? Or, are you already there? Where in Canada were you born? Any kids?


----------



## Byrd Phlough

Hi miraculous.
I was born in Vancouver but left there at 3 months and spent the next 3 years in Toronto, Windsor and then later in Calgary. We were planing on going up in April and staying thru september 6 months then back to the states for a few more. I have 2 kids girl boy 26 and 22 grown thank god. Glad that part is past now. My wife has 2 grown also. Now we surround ourselves with 4 mini wiener dogs , much nicer.


----------



## g.strange42

hi

Well I'm living on Cardiff Wales at the moment, studying film and Screenwriting, I;m looking to do my MA at Algonquin, however need to find a lot of funding to reach this goal. So I'm looking for help and advice and hopefully a few donations along the way.

Gabriel Strange


----------



## plasterman

*Hi*



louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!



well here we go....i am fully qualified plasterer....i am on my last 5 months as a Lecturer in plastering to gain my full teaching qualification.it has taken 3 years....please can some one steer me in the right direction to emigrate to Canada,what is a good area,who to use for migration help,i am 39 married 2 sons 12 and 14,any help would be helpful.....merry xmas and happy new year!!!!Thanks

Just


----------



## ChariotsofFire

*Introduction*

Hi guys,

Found this wonderful just by surfing. 

I currently am working here in the Philippines as an Assistant Manager for Operations for a Call Center for almost 2 years now. I am also currently looking into working abroad, lam mo na, para guminhawa buhay.

I'd look more into posting and supporting this site. Thank you the webmaster nd developer of this, this truly contributes alot to awareness.


----------



## twinmom

Hi, I'm Lori, my husband Tracy and I along with our children will be moving to Victoria in January. Very excited and hoping it will go over well. I am taking a short leave of absence from my job for this transfer.


----------



## petesdragon

*Hello*

Hi, married to a canadian lady, 3 kids all canadian passport/citizen holders, not moving until summer of 2011 as I am in the UK military until then, just qualified as a plumber , area we are looking at is Labrador city as better half's family is from there, so anybody with good gen regarding military pensions and tax would be very useful also any thing else that might jump in to my head, so sorry in advance for daft questions, cheers people


----------



## Emmanuelle

Hi everyone!

My name is Emmanuelle, I am 33. I emigrated to Vancouver from France back in 2001. 
After several years of working in sales and management, I started my own business as a personal and professional coach. 

I love Vancouver and I will be happy to try and answer any questions regarding settling in and living in BC. 

Am looking forward to our future conversations on this board!


----------



## Spookyfish86

*Hey there everyone.*

I'm Chris, I'm 22 and I live in London, where I work as a Reception teacher. 

I'm looking at emigrating to Canada at some point in the next few years, and am in the early stages of researching what it takes to do so successfully (any hints and tips on the process will be greatly appreciated )

Hope you're all enjoying the holiday season and (a slightly early) happy 2009 to you all.


----------



## louiseg

Hi Gabriel,
I love Wales, its so green and beautiful. Louise


g.strange42 said:


> hi
> 
> Well I'm living on Cardiff Wales at the moment, studying film and Screenwriting, I;m looking to do my MA at Algonquin, however need to find a lot of funding to reach this goal. So I'm looking for help and advice and hopefully a few donations along the way.
> 
> Gabriel Strange


----------



## scotiagirl

*hi*



louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


hi everyone. time to introduce.

my name is teresa and i live in scotland with my husband and 2 kids (6&7) and dog.

been thinking about canada for a while now. i visited vancouver for a couple of days in 1996 while on work experience in nw america.

getting started is troublesome - not enough money to go through an agent. deciding where to go. what will the family think if we leave and reading the immigration advice sites is confusing at best with so many ways of entering the country and differing requirements depending on your skill level. 

is all the time money and stress worth it in the end??


----------



## louiseg

Hi Teresa,

Firstly welcome to the forum. Your post is great because it voices so many peoples concerns, you are not alone in feeling this way.

To answer your question is it worth it? it was very much worth for me and my family. Although we did move back to UK and back to Canada again so took quite a while to realise what I really wanted!!!

I think the best way for you to start is to get very clear in your motivations for emigrating. Think about what kind of life you want for you and your family. What is important to you all, and why having it will make life better. Don't think in terms of Canada at all just what you really want.... (I have a great little exercise you can use to help with this if you PM I'll email it to you)

Once you have this list, lots of things will begin to make sense. Because you are clear, you will begin to find places that suit your needs, you will realise if the stress, time and effort are worth what you will gain, and you will have the reasons you need to explain your decision to family. You will also gain the motivation to research how you are going to achieve it.

Best Wishes Louise



scotiagirl said:


> hi everyone. time to introduce.
> 
> my name is teresa and i live in scotland with my husband and 2 kids (6&7) and dog.
> 
> been thinking about canada for a while now. i visited vancouver for a couple of days in 1996 while on work experience in nw america.
> 
> getting started is troublesome - not enough money to go through an agent. deciding where to go. what will the family think if we leave and reading the immigration advice sites is confusing at best with so many ways of entering the country and differing requirements depending on your skill level.
> 
> is all the time money and stress worth it in the end??


----------



## louiseg

Hi Emmanuelle, glad to have you on board. Interesting you are in business as a coach. I'll PM you to hear more about that. Look forward to hearing more about life in Vancouver. Louise



Emmanuelle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Emmanuelle, I am 33. I emigrated to Vancouver from France back in 2001.
> After several years of working in sales and management, I started my own business as a personal and professional coach.
> 
> I love Vancouver and I will be happy to try and answer any questions regarding settling in and living in BC.
> 
> Am looking forward to our future conversations on this board!


----------



## brrttpaul

Im Paul, I live in S Wales been married 25 yrs. I am a bricklayer. the plan is to go out to canada and suss it out, and if everything turns out ok sell the house and fetch the wife out. wales has gone to the dogs the only shops open are poundshops and pawnbrokers. got to b something better than this mun.


----------



## slinger

Spookyfish86 said:


> I'm Chris, I'm 22 and I live in London, where I work as a Reception teacher.
> 
> I'm looking at emigrating to Canada at some point in the next few years, and am in the early stages of researching what it takes to do so successfully (any hints and tips on the process will be greatly appreciated )
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying the holiday season and (a slightly early) happy 2009 to you all.


Hi my name is Jackie I am married to Carl, I have 2 children aged 18 and 9. I would love to be able to get to canada before my son reaches secondary school age. My husband is a teacher and i am a teaching assistant. We both work with special needs children.
Chris, I would be interested in how you get on. I have spent all week researching the web and reading different forums. We have enough points to qualify but only if we secure a job offer first. where do we begin?
Dont want to have to wait 3/4 years
Anyone managed to secure a teaching post before their PR?

jack


----------



## Getting There

*Hi all*

A little late to be doing this as we have been posting here for a while, so apologies.

We are Eamonn and Janet. We moved to Okotoks, Alberta from the UK in 2007, after a near 3 year wait for our Permanent Residence visas. In the UK, Eamonn, a north londoner or Irish parentage, worked for BT for 18 years, before which, he managed a Ratners Jewellers store (remember them!) Janet, a Lancastrain by birth, was a Management Assistant at Shell. Our last 7 years in the UK were in St Albans, Herts.

In moving here, we decided late on that, "if we're going to change our lives, let's really go for it", so we both junked our corporate careers and the hideous commuting that went with it, decided that money wasn't everything, and Janet took a job as an Office Manager in a real estate office in High River. Her former 75 minute, multi-faceted "journey from hell" from St Albans to central London, is now a 23 minute, mountain lined drive, where, at the office, she regularly reports that she hasn't laughed so much at work in years. Eamonn took time out to retrain to be a Realtor and Relocation Specialist and is now associated with the same office as Janet. Our route, in the sense of abandoning what we knew, was and is quite high risk but so far at least, for both of us, it is proving to be intensely satisfying on a personal and professional level.

Best wishes to all those still making their way across.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## larrya7711

Hey everyone,

My name is larry and I work as a customer service representative. I'm looking forward to asking for and receive your advise on different subjects.

Regards,

Larry


----------



## inhisservice

Hi kim is there any job vacancy where u work? I am new in this siteo. Ray


IOWgirl said:


> This is a great way of getting to know others in here. My name is Kim I came to Canada from England as a nanny in 84. I have lived in a few places in England; Devon, the Isle of Wight and Norfolk. I was planning to only stay a year, but as you can see I ended staying. For the last 20 years I have been a support worker for adults with special needs, and I love it. I live with my boyfriend, we have two dogs and two cats. I will always miss England, but my home is here in Victoria, BC.


----------



## inhisservice

Happy New Year Every One!

My name is Ray, a christian 27 single frm Philippines. I finished Master of Science in Agriculture Education, recently I worked as a Science Teacher. Any advise how to find an agriculture canadian employer? Or Any agricultural jobs? I posted my resume to canada jobs site mostly they replied is to hire within Canada only and Mexico bec, they said Phils takes too long to process. Even temporary or any seasonal jobs at least that's my stepping stone to work overseas particularly in Canada, Australia,& other countries

God bless as you read and reply my message. 




Emmanuelle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Emmanuelle, I am 33. I emigrated to Vancouver from France back in 2001.
> After several years of working in sales and management, I started my own business as a personal and professional coach.
> 
> I love Vancouver and I will be happy to try and answer any questions regarding settling in and living in BC.
> 
> Am looking forward to our future conversations on this board!


----------



## scotiagirl

*same here*



slinger said:


> Hi my name is Jackie I am married to Carl, I have 2 children aged 18 and 9. I would love to be able to get to canada before my son reaches secondary school age. My husband is a teacher and i am a teaching assistant. We both work with special needs children.
> Chris, I would be interested in how you get on. I have spent all week researching the web and reading different forums. We have enough points to qualify but only if we secure a job offer first. where do we begin?
> Dont want to have to wait 3/4 years
> Anyone managed to secure a teaching post before their PR?
> 
> jack


if we go i'd like to do it before my kids reach secondary, although my eldest is just turning 8 so i have a bit longer to get going!!
i have a friend who is doing the same although her daughter has ended up spending her 1st year at secondary here in scotland. the job she had lined up in canada fell through. she got offered a position in a childrens daycare centre, the owner went on holiday and when they returned told my friend that they were giving it up and moving away!!

she still plans on going because they have put out a lot of money for lawers, paperwork etc


----------



## scotiagirl

*pets*



Getting There said:


> A little late to be doing this as we have been posting here for a while, so apologies.
> 
> We are Eamonn and Janet. We moved to Okotoks, Alberta from the UK in 2007, after a near 3 year wait for our Permanent Residence visas. In the UK, Eamonn, a north londoner or Irish parentage, worked for BT for 18 years, before which, he managed a Ratners Jewellers store (remember them!) Janet, a Lancastrain by birth, was a Management Assistant at Shell. Our last 7 years in the UK were in St Albans, Herts.
> 
> In moving here, we decided late on that, "if we're going to change our lives, let's really go for it", so we both junked our corporate careers and the hideous commuting that went with it, decided that money wasn't everything, and Janet took a job as an Office Manager in a real estate office in High River. Her former 75 minute, multi-faceted "journey from hell" from St Albans to central London, is now a 23 minute, mountain lined drive, where, at the office, she regularly reports that she hasn't laughed so much at work in years. Eamonn took time out to retrain to be a Realtor and Relocation Specialist and is now associated with the same office as Janet. Our route, in the sense of abandoning what we knew, was and is quite high risk but so far at least, for both of us, it is proving to be intensely satisfying on a personal and professional level.
> 
> Best wishes to all those still making their way across.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


i bet life is a lot less stressful now!! i have a question about pets. would you know the procedure for getting dogs from the uk to canada? our greyhound flash is still young and we rescued him just over a year ago - we'd hate to leave him behind.

another question was about vehicle classification. my husband drives class 2 trucks, his licence is a c/c1. where would i find out the canadian equivalent? would make life easier when looking up canadian job adds. we would know what to look for

any help would be useful


----------



## hannahlou

*About Us*

Hi Everyone

We are a family of four just starting out on our journey. We have two children, a son 12 and a daughter 8 and currently live in Staffordshire England. We have wanted to come to Canada for a long time and have had an interview with an immigration expert this week. We have been advised that we can enter under the skilled workers visa with myself as the main applicant. We have been told that we could be over the pond by september with an option of going to Halifax, although this is not definately a fixed area. If anyone can offer any advise then that would be fantastic. We are aware that this will probably be one of the most stressful journeys we will ever have to take!
Looking forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## IOWgirl

inhisservice said:


> Hi kim is there any job vacancy where u work? I am new in this siteo. Ray


Hi Ray, 
There isn't anything available where I work now. Also, you will probably have to do some course out here as it seems that Canada doesn't accept certification from other countries. I had to do a ten month course, I day a week to get a certificate to allow me to work in this field. They also require TB test, 1st Aid and criminal record check. I even had to take an exam just to get into the course. Coming from the Uk I had 5 C.S.E's and 2 'O' level from school, which isn't too bad, but according to the snooty course instructor that I spoke to, Canada has a higher level of education in the school system than the UK..........Can't say I agree with that.
Good luck


----------



## carl79

*On the move*

Hi Louise,

I have joined the forum today after reading numerous threads. My name is Carl and I am from the UK. Myself and my parter (Adele) are very interested in moving to Canada. We have a daughter Jessica aged 1. Its hard to find a starting point as I have many questions, thoughts, worries etc. I have been researching heavily for several weeks now. I guess the current situation in the UK has prompted us to research into moving to Canada. In addition I have met some natives who have really sold me the idea. 
I have researched the immigration process and eligibility required for working in Canada. I am currently in IT trainer but I have qualifications and experience in teaching/ vocational training. My partner is currently studying for a diploma in child care. We are currently looking at booking a trip over to Canada this year from May.
We are quite split on which place to move to. I like the idea of Calgary although Adele likes Toronto. We have recently both been quite interested in Nova Scotia.
We have found there are numerous positions available for childcare and early years. 
I have read about job hunting and gaining a work permit but have also found peoples stories of them gaining employment whilst visiting Canada. Is this something that can be done?

At the moment I feel very strong towards moving to Canada as I feel it's the right time. If I don't do it now I won't do it anytime. 
So thats a little introduction for now I will post many questions over time.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## amitt

Hi,
I am Amit, 29, from Kathmandu, Nepal, country of Mt Everest, married with a son of 14 months.
I have completed Masters in Business Studies from local university here in Nepal. Currently I am working as Finance Manager in a Hydropower Company. 
Since, Nepal is a conflict driven country with not much prospect of economic development, Me and my wife are now seriously considering to emigrate to Canada on Permanent Resident basis. 
Life in Canada as per our research, is quite better than here in Nepal. All we want is better future for our child. 
Now since I have joined this forum, hope that other members here will help me with my queries regarding cost of living in Canada, jobs and all other regular stuffs.


----------



## cabinman

Good Morning! My wife and I are artists and gallery owners in the states. We are in our early fifties and looking to sell our business in the next couple of years if the economy doesn't entirely collapse. We are empty nesters and well established mid-career artists. We are starting our 24th year with the gallery and have even with the real estate market as it is considerable equity in several properties. We plan to sell all but one of our properties in the states and buy a house on the ocean in Nova Scotia where we would like to spend summers.

Don't get me wrong. We are not rich. Far from it, just hard working thrifty artists who have fallen in love with Atlantic Canada. I spent a lot of time in Maine as a kid and find Nova Scotia to be what a lot of people are looking for in Maine but no longer exists, or if it does is priced beyond the reach of folks like us.

We hope to pay cash for a modest place where we can have a summer studio. We are considering the south shore around the Lockeport and Shelburne area. We really like all parts of Nova Scotia and will not rule any area out as we search for a place, but we are drawn to the warmer weather in that area as well as the reasonable prices on property.

Any input, thoughts etc. is appreciated. 

*Note we know of two different American artists and one German artist already doing this and loving it.

Thanks!

Cabinman


----------



## Soo

hannahlou said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> We are a family of four just starting out on our journey. We have two children, a son 12 and a daughter 8 and currently live in Staffordshire England. We have wanted to come to Canada for a long time and have had an interview with an immigration expert this week. We have been advised that we can enter under the skilled workers visa with myself as the main applicant. We have been told that we could be over the pond by september with an option of going to Halifax, although this is not definately a fixed area. If anyone can offer any advise then that would be fantastic. We are aware that this will probably be one of the most stressful journeys we will ever have to take!
> Looking forward to hearing from you all.


Hello
We too, live in Staffordshire, ( Stafford ) My husband is a plumbing & heating engineer & I am a beautician, we have a 12 year old daughter. We have also been advised that we can apply under the skilled workers visa and contacted a firm in Quebec to represent us & help us with our move. We have been told that we qualify with enough points & we should expect our permanent residency visa by December of this year. There have been mountains of paperwork to fill in but I'm sure it will be worth it. We are hoping to move to either Edmonton or Red deer.
I would love to know how you & your family get on - keep me posted


----------



## hannahlou

Soo said:


> Hello
> We too, live in Staffordshire, ( Stafford ) My husband is a plumbing & heating engineer & I am a beautician, we have a 12 year old daughter. We have also been advised that we can apply under the skilled workers visa and contacted a firm in Quebec to represent us & help us with our move. We have been told that we qualify with enough points & we should expect our permanent residency visa by December of this year. There have been mountains of paperwork to fill in but I'm sure it will be worth it. We are hoping to move to either Edmonton or Red deer.
> I would love to know how you & your family get on - keep me posted


Hi,
Its great to hear from someone local who is going through the same experiences as we are. Have you visited these places before or is it from recommendation? We are in the process of booking to go and have a look at areas in Halifax in April and getting quite excited.
It is both a very nerve racking and exciting time and I'm sure there will be many twists and turns along the way. Just got to the stage now where we are reluctant to buy new things and seem to be viewing the UK as more of a stop gap now, does that sound really strange.


----------



## Soo

hannahlou said:


> Hi,
> Its great to hear from someone local who is going through the same experiences as we are. Have you visited these places before or is it from recommendation? We are in the process of booking to go and have a look at areas in Halifax in April and getting quite excited.
> It is both a very nerve racking and exciting time and I'm sure there will be many twists and turns along the way. Just got to the stage now where we are reluctant to buy new things and seem to be viewing the UK as more of a stop gap now, does that sound really strange.


Hi there
Thanks for your speedy reply. We are also going in April/May for a holiday & to check out areas - Isn't that weird!! No, we have never been to Alberta before but it has been recommended by several people & that's the place we have set our hearts on!


----------



## dreamer82

Hi, I am an engineer, living and working in Bangalore,India. Considering migrating to Canada. Looking for tips pointers and feedback from people.


----------



## Getting There

Soo said:


> Hi there
> Thanks for your speedy reply. We are also going in April/May for a holiday & to check out areas - Isn't that weird!! No, we have never been to Alberta before but it has been recommended by several people & that's the place we have set our hearts on!


Re Alberta...we've ben here since 2007 and even now, chuckle to ourselves over the fact that we live in a Province 3 times the size of the UK but with just 3 million people in it! Even the main cities, although busy, feel nothing like our past life in the south east of England. We're sure you will enjoy it here. Excellent too that you are coming out on a research trip - that will add massively to your appreciation of the place and allow you to make much better decisions going forward. Perhaps don't leave Calgary out of your reckoning...with Edmonton, Red Deer and Edmonton all positioned along the same highway, it is easy to check them all out.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## wescott4

*Great Thread!!!*

Hello, I sorry if my english not good some words/phrases do not translate well. My name is Blake my parents are Canadian but they passed early in my life so I have lived in Espoo Finland untill May last year. I live in Calgary very nice place but Im not sure how to say this mean people hahahahaha. It would be great to hear if someone has anything to tell me to help me get going here. Thank yous.


----------



## Oggy

Hi everyone! I am a Canadian who was introduced to the immigration process through sponsorship of my husband from the UK. During our application, we spent numerous hours gathering information on forums, so now I like to "pay it foward" and hopefully assist others with their questions about Canada. If any of you would like information about the Okanagan Valley here in BC, feel free to contact me.


----------



## inhisservice

hi oggy..do you know any agriculture job in canada? willing to sponsor? i am frm philippines i finished master of science in agriculture education, there is a job offer frm cyprus i will take that opportunity then i want to pursue to work in canada thats my goal...any suggestions or employers willing to sponsor?

thanks and God bless!


----------



## Oggy

inhisservice said:


> hi oggy..do you know any agriculture job in canada? willing to sponsor? i am frm philippines i finished master of science in agriculture education, there is a job offer frm cyprus i will take that opportunity then i want to pursue to work in canada thats my goal...any suggestions or employers willing to sponsor?
> 
> thanks and God bless!


Hi! I don't know of any off hand, but our area (Okanagan Valley in BC) is known for our fruit orchards and wineries. Perhaps the Summerland Research Station which produces new strains of fruit for the world market, as well as other interests, might be beneficial to contact.

I can't provide you with a link as I'm new to the site, but try to Google 
"Agriculture BC government, BC Tree Fruits and Summerland Research Station/Ornamental Gardens"... hopefully these will give you some assistance. 

Good luck!


----------



## inhisservice

thank you oggy it was a great help.











Oggy said:


> Hi! I don't know of any off hand, but our area (Okanagan Valley in BC) is known for our fruit orchards and wineries. Perhaps the Summerland Research Station which produces new strains of fruit for the world market, as well as other interests, might be beneficial to contact.
> 
> I can't provide you with a link as I'm new to the site, but try to Google
> "Agriculture BC government, BC Tree Fruits and Summerland Research Station/Ornamental Gardens"... hopefully these will give you some assistance.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Kandinsky

Hi all, well my name is Bill I'm moving to Canada from Ireland between April/May09 with my girlfriend for at least a year maybe more (who knows..) I am 27 years old graphic designer, who hopes to get a job in Toronto with any design studio, agency (really any design related-company!) 

Any feedback, advice on where to live, where to look for a job or 'on anything' would be really welcome. THANKS.


----------



## Topcat

Hi all My name is David and i am considering a move from Ireland to Canada (possably Calgary). I am an architectural technician in Ireland and do not relish the prospects of working in Ireland during the recession we are currently in now. 

I would like to continue to work as an Architectural Tech in Canada if possable but i am also qualified as a carpenter which i could go back to if i have to.


----------



## Emmajbg

Hi all. My name is Emma and my husband and I are thinking of moving to Canada. I am a beauty therapy lecturer and my husband is a personal trainer.... does anyone have any knowledge on employment for us.? I's really hard to know where to start. We have been in touch with a company who we can apply to for a visa but we're unsure about the process. Why does it take so long to process? Any advice is much welcomed.


----------



## aschroeder

Hello Hello!
My name is Annie and I moved here in May to marry the love of my life! I did two volunteer summer internships at a youth camp in BC where my hubby was employed as a full time carpenter. I was finishing my bachelor's degree in Recreation, Park, and Tourism Sciences (thus why I was interning). So I finish school and married my hubby in September 08....applied for Permanent Residency (via Family Class spousal sponsorship).....and here I am, job-less, bored, and without even a shred of a reply from Immigration....yuck! My husband was laid off (yay economy!) and is now washing dishes at a restuarant while he looks for another full time construction job. The frustrating thing is, I am allowed to live here, I sent off all my paperwork, paid my fees months ago, and Immigration hasn't even sent a letter to acknowlege me! GRRRR! 

Any advice on 
1) Speeding up the PR process (I really just want to legally work!), how long has it taken for you?
2) Jobs I could do without my PR? (yes, I know cleaning and babysitting)
3) Staying sane in the meantime?? We live on the sunshine coast and its pretty lonely up here, especially when your hubby works all the time and you are stuck at home with no car!


----------



## deano75

Hi my names is Dean, and my wife and kids and I are hoping to be coming over sometime this year possibly Alberta. We are using a immigration consultant to help us prepare properly!

I am a maintenance engineer from portsmouth and would like any advice on job hunting. PLEASE.


----------



## Getting There

deano75 said:


> Hi my names is Dean, and my wife and kids and I are hoping to be coming over sometime this year possibly Alberta. We are using a immigration consultant to help us prepare properly!
> 
> I am a maintenance engineer from portsmouth and would like any advice on job hunting. PLEASE.


Hi Dean and family,

Welcome to the forum. What sort of maintenance engineering do you do? Have you yet any thought on where in Alberta most appeals or is it just a case of following the work (which is probably the best strategy)? What sort of visa is your immigration consultant suggesting that you target?

IF Alberta ends up being your destination, we hope you settle in well here. It is a fine place to live.

Kind regards from Okotoks, Alberta,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## Breezy

Hi I´m originally from the UK been living in Cayman Islands for the last 8yrs, where I met my Canadian husband, thinking of moving to Nova Scotia next year, looking forward to the change but the colds a worry 
look forward to chatting


----------



## she_v41

*Hi Fernando,*

I appreciate your decision to move to Canada which is the best place to live on earth (heard and read) and more over, people are very friendly and cordial. What more we required for the shortest life? I wish your dreams come true very soon!

I am enjoying while reading this thread of introduction by the folks and give some time to introduce myself as I am in the mood of appreciating all of your openions and advises.


----------



## deano75

Getting There said:


> Hi Dean and family,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. What sort of maintenance engineering do you do? Have you yet any thought on where in Alberta most appeals or is it just a case of following the work (which is probably the best strategy)? What sort of visa is your immigration consultant suggesting that you target?
> 
> IF Alberta ends up being your destination, we hope you settle in well here. It is a fine place to live.
> 
> Kind regards from Okotoks, Alberta,
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


Hi Eamonn and Janet

Sorry I took a little longer to reply. I fix and install production machinery, at the moment Im at a contact lense company. Edmonton looks nice and the wife and kids like the look of the shopping mall!!!!!!

Our immigration consultant recomends the skilled workers visa. They are sorting out the paperwork now.

How long have you been in Alberta and what part do you live in. Also if you have any info on schools would be appreciated my kids are boys 8,11 girls 16 and 18.

Thanks

Dean


----------



## Getting There

deano75 said:


> Hi Eamonn and Janet
> 
> Sorry I took a little longer to reply. I fix and install production machinery, at the moment Im at a contact lense company. Edmonton looks nice and the wife and kids like the look of the shopping mall!!!!!!
> 
> Our immigration consultant recomends the skilled workers visa. They are sorting out the paperwork now.
> 
> How long have you been in Alberta and what part do you live in. Also if you have any info on schools would be appreciated my kids are boys 8,11 girls 16 and 18.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dean


Ah, the West Ed Mall...big enough to keep even the most serious shopaholics occupied for absurd amounts of time!

We are in a place called Okotoks. It is a town of 20,000 people a 20 minute drive south of the southern edge of Calgary. It is tremendously popular among British immigrants. It's a lovely town, very family friendly. Around Edmonston, Sherwood Park is often mentioned as a really nice place to live.

Here's some key school links that will be helpful...
Edmonton Board of Education - Find a School
and their registration page... Register Your Child
Calgary Board of Education - Calgary Board of Education - Interactive Map
and their registration page... Calgary Board of Education - Parents - Registering Your Child
Here in Okotoks, we come under the Foothills School Division...
Foothills School Division
Many British folk come here to get their children into the Dr Morris Gibson public school which has the reputation of being one of the best Elementary schools in Canada.
You can also use the Fraser Institute Report Cards to check out school performance.
The Fraser Institute - Report Cards - School Performance - Alberta
Other links can be provided if it is the Catholic school system that you would be looking to access.
For your eldest, the following Wikipedia article gives a good overview of further education options in Alberta.
Higher education in Alberta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Enough reading there to keep you occupied a while we suspect!

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## CathAlan

Hi Everyone, 

I am so new to this actually my first time on this site and i am looking for info on imigrating to canada from Ireland. have been planning to do this the last year with my partner and son but had no idea where to start... so can anyone out there offer there advice to me possibly someone from ireland? dont even know if i am on the right thread.

thanks,
Cathy x


----------



## Getting There

CathAlan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am so new to this actually my first time on this site and i am looking for info on imigrating to canada from Ireland. have been planning to do this the last year with my partner and son but had no idea where to start... so can anyone out there offer there advice to me possibly someone from ireland? dont even know if i am on the right thread.
> 
> thanks,
> Cathy x


Hi Cathy,

What part of Ireland are we talking here? My (it's Eamonn here) parents were both from Limerick City although I was born and brought up in London.

Are you able to tell us a little more about yourselves in terms of your work experiences? Also, have you been to Canada before? To the extent that you have formed an opinion on the subject, have you considered where in Canada that appeals to you? We're in a town called Okotoks, just south of Calgary in the Province of Alberta out in Western Canada.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## CathAlan

Getting There said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> What part of Ireland are we talking here? My (it's Eamonn here) parents were both from Limerick City although I was born and brought up in London.
> 
> Are you able to tell us a little more about yourselves in terms of your work experiences? Also, have you been to Canada before? To the extent that you have formed an opinion on the subject, have you considered where in Canada that appeals to you? We're in a town called Okotoks, just south of Calgary in the Province of Alberta out in Western Canada.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


Hi Eamonn & Janet,

sorry should have given more info.. ok here goes.... Im living in laois with my partner of 7 years Alan and our 18 month old son conor.. i have 6 years financial services experience working in the funds industry but only have secondary school education... my partner alan works for a access rental company on the same lines as united rental say over in the states canada. he is fully trade qualified and is in his job 9 years.. im currently working part time just doing seceterial and admin work... we were looking at calgary or vancouver but its so essential that its a place that will provide a great start for us and a better quality of life for our son and and subsquent children that we are going to have... we have been thinking about this for a long time and hav decided that now is the time to do it.. i have all the forms for alan to apply for permanent residancy as a skilled worker... other then that i am kinda stuck... we are planning on being in canada before the year is out providing all goes well and we get the support and help we need..

thank you so much for replying however you may help its nice to know people out there are still genuine x

Cheers,

Cathy & Alan

excuse the spelling but i cant find my glasses!!!


----------



## Getting There

CathAlan said:


> Hi Eamonn & Janet,
> 
> sorry should have given more info.. ok here goes.... Im living in laois with my partner of 7 years Alan and our 18 month old son conor.. i have 6 years financial services experience working in the funds industry but only have secondary school education... my partner alan works for a access rental company on the same lines as united rental say over in the states canada. he is fully trade qualified and is in his job 9 years.. im currently working part time just doing seceterial and admin work... we were looking at calgary or vancouver but its so essential that its a place that will provide a great start for us and a better quality of life for our son and and subsquent children that we are going to have... we have been thinking about this for a long time and hav decided that now is the time to do it.. i have all the forms for alan to apply for permanent residancy as a skilled worker... other then that i am kinda stuck... we are planning on being in canada before the year is out providing all goes well and we get the support and help we need..
> 
> thank you so much for replying however you may help its nice to know people out there are still genuine x
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Cathy & Alan
> 
> excuse the spelling but i cant find my glasses!!!


Hi Cathy, Alan and Conor (I keep coming across Conor's or Connor's...the son of my latest real estate clients is a two "n's" Connor!)

An hour or so ago, we posted on another thread on this forum and reading your circumstances, I'm thinking most of the same advice applies. I hope this link to that thread works...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...canada/10863-moving-calgary-2.html#post113116

Have a look at the links there. It will help to get your thinking underway. 

Calgary and Vancouver are both great spots. Our first thoughts (and first research trip in 2003) were about Vancouver. To us, it never quite felt like home and the rain and cloudy skies (not always of course, but frequently) felt too similar to the UK (or Ireland for that matter!) Calgary (first visit in 2004) was a different matter. It is a western city with a warm (people) feel to it. The proximity to the mountains is a real plus. There are some very family oriented communities here.

Drop us an email or Private Message us if you want to run your test scores (read the other post - this'll make better sense then) and work experiences by us offline rather than on a public forum. We're by no means immigration experts but we've been through the process so have some idea how it hangs together. You can do that (I think) via our Profile Page which you can get to if you click on our Getting There screen name above.

One final thing, getting here this year on the Skilled Worker process might be a bit tight but the amended process the authorities are now using is promising to be very, very much quicker than the old process that we had to endure!

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## Wilksinalnwick

My name is Andy Wilkins and I live in Northumberland, England. I'm 52 and currently serving as an officer in the Royal Air Force; my wife is a phlebotomist and I have 2 sons, the eldest of whom is in his second year at Durham University reading Ancient History with the youngest hoping to follow in his brother's footsreps in October of this year. I have been to Canada (only Goose Bay) before but have a real hankering to emigrate - something to do with wide open spaces, fewer people and a better quality of life I think. Ideally I would like to move in a couple of years to somewhere in BC, where there is snow in the winter and sun in the summer. I believe that officially you cannot "retire2 to Canada although I would have my Air Force pension followed, 10 years later by my UK state pension. Does anyone out there have any advice/comment? Apologies if I have placed this on the wrong forum.


----------



## she_v41

Hi Everyone, 

I am so new to this actually my first time on this site and i am looking for info on imigrating to canada from Ireland. have been planning to do this the last year with my partner and son but had no idea where to start... so can anyone out there offer there advice to me possibly someone from ireland? dont even know if i am on the right thread.

thanks,
Cathy x 

Hi Cathy & Alan,

Please go thro this website, which gives you whole lot of ideas about immigrating to Canada. 
If you want to immigrate to Canada, there are a few different ways to apply. You will need to decide which immigration program will work best for you and your family.

Immigrating to Canada

Good luck!


----------



## StuartPowell

Hello,

I am looking to emigrate to Canada in the next few years but need to build up some contacts etc before I do. Can anyone on here tell me what is a good city to live/work and bring up children (I have not had them yet but I am planning on them when I emergrate with my Partner).

Thanks 

Stuart


----------



## StuartPowell

CathAlan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am so new to this actually my first time on this site and i am looking for info on imigrating to canada from Ireland. have been planning to do this the last year with my partner and son but had no idea where to start... so can anyone out there offer there advice to me possibly someone from ireland? dont even know if i am on the right thread.
> 
> thanks,
> Cathy x


Hell Alan/Cath

I am from London England and I am also looking for some people who have allready made the move, have you had any luck?

Thanks,

Stuart


----------



## davideug

wow this is great!
My name is david. I am 22 years old and i am origanaly from the united states but shortly after a dramatic reunitement with my long lost grandfather (mother meeting her father) and family in Iceland, I moved there. i have bin living in Iceland for 7 years now. Living in this beautiful but cold and dark place has produced alot of life changing situations for me. Like I now have a son who is 4 and can brightin up any day with his presence. And an erry of new friends and an OLD LIFE of crazy Viking partys hehe. I am currantly looking to move to Canada with my son and mother. Canada has always bin in our minds as a place to go for a futuer, a place we are both familer with. language and culter. The place i had in mind is Winnipeg, Manitoba. So I am looking know everyday on how i make a move like this as I have never done a international move (on my own) before. My idea is to go out there first work alittle then send for my mother and child. If anyone could help me threw this prosses i would appreciate it. its bin fun reading about all of you and i hope to haer more from you


----------



## chiguy

Hi all,

I've been reading these posts for a couple of months now and I think this forum is awesome. I'm dabbling with the idea of moving to Canada. I have experience in the IT field and would try to find same work in Canada. Perhaps, GTA or Vancouver. I'm also considering the EU zone. I can get dual nationality because my parents are Irish. So a move to the EU would be easier than a move to Canada, despite the proximity.


----------



## vigga

Hi, I´ve been hanging around and just reading when I have the time. I´m a 40 yr old Danish woman who is a what I think is called in the USA a CNA, a Health Worker. I Just finished my education for it (It takes 1 yr and 2 months) and will start working again soon. My husband has a small Cleaning company and is also being educated as a Acupuncturist. We have 2 kids, 7 and 9 yrs old. We hope to move to Canada or even the US when my husband finishes his education. We are both Danish and live in Denmark.
What are the chances for a couple in our situation? 

Many thanks in advance to anyone who will be kind enough to reply)


----------



## rippers

*UK to Denmark and then to Canada*


Well, here's my pennies worth...

1970's British model. Good mileage but rusty around the edges and looking for a new overhaul...
I moved to Denmark in 2000 and now, we (refering to wife and additional extras such as 2 children), wish to move to Canada either B.C or Alberta.
Endless questions...
We fit the skilled worker profile with ease and both hold degrees and over 10 years work experience having established our own company in Denmark. The crisis has ripped the very core out of our company and now wish to start anew.

I am a Environmental & Conservation Consultant and the wifey has an Interntational Business Management & Tourism degree with 4 fluent languages - English, Danish, Russian and Lithuanian. So anything along these lines is perfect...What are the options here?

We have decided to move so what next?
We are doing our own research but would like to hear anything that can aid our plea to life and shift as soon as possible.

Is finding work easy for skilled workers overseas or is this just a myth and how do we start - by applying for work first and then move or move and then apply.

So many questions...

Look forward to endless replies...

Ripley


----------



## denisevines

*Loving every minute in Canada*

Hi, My name is Denise. I emigrated here in early 2006 with my husband Mike, from England. Canada was home from the second we landed. We live in Kelowna, British Columbia. I am a realtor and Mike is a computer software tech. The climate in the BC interior is wonderful, winters not too cold and summers are hot. We are surrounded by beautiful scenery, wineries, golf courses, ski resorts and have a 65 mile long lake in the valley. We are enjoying travelling and exploring our new country, we have made some wonderful friends and feel truly priviledged to be living in such a fantastic place. We never had any doubts that this was the perfect move for us and it has turned out to be everything we expected and much more.


----------



## mary jones

hey everybody!

I was born in Romania and I live in Toronto, Canada for 2 years now.


----------



## hbrennagh

Hi,

My Husband and I moved to Canada in August (just in time for winter ) ). I am slowly settling into life in Canada. Everybody has made me feel so welcome and I have thrown myself into work, hobbies and volunteer opportunities to keep me more than busy! My Husband is Canadian, I'm British and we met and lived in Belgium for 6 years. We don't have any kids just yet but hope to in the near future. We are currently living in Aurora, north of Toronto. I'll enjoy reading all the posts and sharing stories )

Helen


----------



## saikat.bis

Hello everyone, this is Saikat from India. I am single and going to move to Canada by post mid 2010, under skilled immigrant category.

I need to work as a software engineer and take a whole lot of passion in Photography and Extreme adventure sports and Mountaineering. I decided to join this forum hoping of certain favors form the people here. I hope this is going to be a nice experience with all of you out there 

Cheers and Have a nice day!


----------



## Snathico

*hi*



louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


Hi Louise

Thanx for the welcome,i've just joined two days back and i really like this kind of platform. my name is Unati,will be moving to Canada in 3 mnths time,im a south african,will be immigrating with my hubby and our nine mnth old to saska to nipawin.im afraid of the weather though but i guess will get used to it.im a dr and my hubby is an artist,hoping to move to saskatoon after a yr or so.unfortunately the rural places are mostly our port of entry to canada as drs.so hows life there? i hear cost of living is better than uk , low crime rate & education for kids is good.is that true?



pls put us on the greenlight coz we wanna experience something different from our country but i must say we'll our awesome weather!


----------



## Laduska on the Road

*Summer in Toronto*

Greetings,

Just joined the Canada Expat Forum. Looking forward to meeting people who are living in Canada. My husband has been working in Canada since March and he will be on a project until Dec. 2009, or beyond. We live in New England, about a 8 hour journey by car. We decided to forgo the "Road Warrior" mode of traveling back and forth on the weekends and will move up to Canada for the summer and fall months, and maybe beyond.

We have rented an apt. in West Toronto and will be moving in after May 15th. I'll post my specific questions in a new thread, about bringing our belongings in, importing our pets, etc.

Just wanted to intro. myself and to tell you that we are looking forward to making new friends, visiting the parks and lakes of Canada and exploring Toronto.

Cheers - Laduska on the Road


----------



## limey65

Hello everyone.
We came here to the lower mainland in BC six years ago to be close to our daughter and her family. Originally from the north of England.

It has taken us a while to get over the "honeymoon period of emmigrating", but I don't think we would ever go back to the UK now. We're even watching all of the ice hockey games now!


----------



## bizzymum

I was born and raised in the London area, but moved to Texas, USA when I was a child. I have visited many times, but I still have the strong home sickness. I may have lived in the US, but it is not my HOME. As they say, "Home is where the heart is". 

I am a single mum of 3 teenagers. My children were all born in the US, or US territories and are quite supportive of this venture.

I have worked as a nurse for almost 10 yrs and looking to either relocated either back to the UK, or to Canada. I know it is probably hard to move to the UK due to the conversion of monies (US dollars are weak compared to British pounds), but I am duel and that would not be too much of an issue, but I don't have residency and I would need to practically win the lotto. Now it is also quite hard to move to Canada not because of the currency conversion, but due to the waiting period for emigration and landing a job even though I would be a skilled worker. Plus the good thing about Canada is that I can take my pets without quarantine and can also take my "stuff". :clap2:
Anyway...:focus:

I am on this forum to get ideas to actively make that long dreamed about move. I have lived in the US for too long and life is too short to be so unhappy.


----------



## jan&billy

Hello everyone, my name is Jan. Myself and my hubby (Billy) are wanting so so much to move to Canada. Im a registered mental health nurse, bill is a nursing assistant we both have over 20 years experience in the forensic mental health field. Firstly,,, we really have no clue on what we need to do, am i right in my thinking that: if i secure employment in Canada we do not need to use an immigration firm to complete visa application etc?, also can anyone give us a pointer on who/where to work and live (good reputable employers) we have an 18 year old daugter who is a qualified beautician (can she enter on my visa)? so so many questions all replys would be gratefully recieved.. Thanks


----------



## Mike G

Hi Everybody,

My wife and I are considering a move to Canada purely based on how great we have heard the people, country and lifestyle are. This is quite unusual as we have never visited to Canada!!!!! So our first move has been to fly over - landing on Saturday 6th June in Toronto.

We were kind of hoping that some Expats or Canadians would give us some pointers on where to go and what to do to get a true feeling for the people and lifestyle.
All suggestions welcome.
cheers, Mike


----------



## lemontreelane

*moving from canada to ireland*

we now live in ontario and really want to move to ireland... is this the right forum for me to find out this info?? thanks!


----------



## femmeaccident

Hello,

My name is Christine, and I am very interested in relocating to Canada. I have been to Toronto - and loved it! It is great to find this source, so that I might be able to learn more about the process. 

Glad to meet everyone!


----------



## Clarey73

*jobs?*

Hi kim i hope you dont mind me picking your brains? my family and i are in the process of emigrating and i'm the principle applicant as i work with children with special needs, i was wondering how difficult is it to find work as i'd like to so a similar job as i do here. Any tips or adviced would be gratefully recieved. Thanks in advance
Clare 




IOWgirl said:


> This is a great way of getting to know others in here. My name is Kim I came to Canada from England as a nanny in 84. I have lived in a few places in England; Devon, the Isle of Wight and Norfolk. I was planning to only stay a year, but as you can see I ended staying. For the last 20 years I have been a support worker for adults with special needs, and I love it. I live with my boyfriend, we have two dogs and two cats. I will always miss England, but my home is here in Victoria, BC.


----------



## Milton

Hello Everyone!

Glad to have found this forum and to see that I'm in the same boat as many out there!

My name is Lara, born and raised in Italy, lived in England for 8 years and qualified as an English teacher. I now live and work in Bangkok. After almost two years, which have been extremely pleasant I have now decided to move to Canada and hopefully find a place for the long term.

I was going to join 'migrationexpert' as paperwork has never been my biggest asset. Has anyone used this agency? Any help would be much appreciated!

Best wishes,
Lara


----------



## rosweed

Hi,

I was born in Canada and have dual citizenship in Canada and the US. My American born wife and I want to move to Canada and I'm looking forward to getting some questions answered here.

Thanks!


----------



## dgjamison

louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


Hi My name is Denise, we immigrated to Canada in 1976, we were turned down originally but really wanted to get to canada, so my husband went over on his own and knocked on doors until he got an offer of a job. I had a 2 1/2 year old and a 10 week old baby, we were sent to collingwood with my husbands job, It was really hard for me I was so lonely, my husband worked in catering and was away 15 hours a day, to cut along story short we moved to Toronto and it was a lot better. The first winter was a shock but you learn as you go on, when my kids went to school I started work and met new friends and started to settle down, like you my dad died and I returned to Ireland, but stayed home with my mother, my husband was'nt happy giving his job up as he loved it, anyway here we are 26 years later and going back in august, to start all over again, I know people think we're nuts but i love canada, have been back a few times on holidays so have seen all the changes, some good some not so good, but I still think its a beautiful country and the people lovely. Will keep you informed on how we get on I'm thinking of writing a journal about our experiences. :ranger:


----------



## BunskiBoo

Hi Louise.....I think I saw your story on the 'Emigrate' magazine CD. Do you own a B&B? Is that you because if it is that's spooky as I only watched it two days ago and felt so sad for your situation then. 

I have only just registered with this forum and I'm new to blogging so if it is you, then it is good to put a face to a name.


----------



## mobey

Hi everyone,

I'm Michelle. I've just joined the forum to try to get some answers to my many questions. My husband has been offered a 2 year position in london ontario from feb 2010. We have 2 kids (3.5 and 9mths). We are pretty excited but also daunted by the move. For me I'm especially concerned about the move from a hot Australian summer to ridiculously cold canadian winter - how do you get around and do stuff when its that cold and there's so much snow??? Also have lots of questions about schools, kids, finding a place to live etc.

bye,

Michelle


----------



## Jaxnegg

HI Everyone,
I joined the forum a couple of months ago but have only just got around to introducing myself and start to use the forum. 

My partner and I are planning to move to Ottawa next year (2010) on a study visa where she will be the student and I shall be going out to find work. Because I am now in my 50s and she is in her 40s she will be a mature student. We both have different careers behind us but we intend to make this a fresh start. We will be visiting Ottawa in October this year for an exploratory trip. We will be investigating where we might want to live when we move out next year, and intend to travel around the greater Ottawa area to get a fell for the place. Some advice about where NOT to go will be useful, as would advice about good areas. I am sure that this sort of advice has been sought/answered before so I will be off to explore other threads and find some answers to this, the first of many questions.

Regards to all (who read this),

Egg.


----------



## AMN

Hi All,

Just discovered this site, after two years of re-qualifying to become a pharmacist in Canada my fiance Paul and I can finally make the move. Paul currently teaches 3D Studio Max and primarily does 3D modelling. We have been told we will be placed in West Bank Kelowna, BC - and have just seen the news reports about the fires! Looking for any advice regarding making the move - I am told work permits could be ready in 12 weeks and we have just begun to plan. Luckily we only rent in the UK so no house to sell.

Amy
Manchester,UK


----------



## limey65

Congrats. on getting things moving!:clap2:

You're doing things in the right order - some folk come over here then start to go through the process of getting their U.K. qualifications recognised putting too much strain on resources.

I have found Kelowna a really friendly place when we went for visits - it's a great place to setle down.

Best of luck on the move over!lane:
Carole


----------



## AMN

Thanks for the reply Carole,

The re-qualifying has been difficult, had to learn the WHOLE DAMN DEGREE AGAIN! How does organic chemistry and physics help in everyday situations in a community pharmacy?! But mayber that is why only people who really want to move make it and says volumes about the level of training in Canada- only a 12 week internship to go  I can not believe anyone would make the move first! 

Where in the UK are you from and anything you really miss? 
I am a little worried about moving without rented accomodation sorted but that seems to be the way things are done. It is beggining to sink in that after all the hard work and waiting we are eventually on our way - a little sad too - so many places in Europe I have never been to and they will be difficult to visit now! And you really appreciate the friends and family who live 'just round the corner' that you never find time to see.....


----------



## limey65

AMN said:


> Thanks for the reply Carole,
> 
> Well funny that you have mentioned the two main thigs that we miss about the UK - friends and the abillity to hop over to Spain or Greece easily. Having said that we are older and have had many holidays there so we can't grumble. The vacation opportunities are different here and just if not more interesting - Hawaii, Mexico, the States to name a few. Best of all are the amazing places to visit in BC itself!
> 
> AS far as making new friends, again its the age thing and area. More difficullt when you're older and living in the Vancouver area as Canadian folk are very private and keep themselves to themselves for the most part. The friendly ones seem to hail from out of town!
> 
> Kelowna is wonderful - keep going!


----------



## eckbain

Hi everyone, just a wee intro here. Just filling the immigration forms just now, looking forward (hopefully) to a new life in Canada, where my partner has relatives. Have been there a couple of times now and am impressed with the standard of living and also the kindness of some of the people (took the wee one out in his pram for a walk and was always greeted with a good morning by strangers-took some getting used to!). 
Anyway gonna go through the skilled worker app, doing a bit of job hunting the now to see if there are any positions there as I am kind of in a niche market, subsea oil and gas, may have to deviate slightly and go into another trade, but hey i can adapt. 
Along with my other half 28, we have a bonny daughter, 8 and baby boy 8 months. Just about the right time to move before secondary school starts methink.


----------



## jenprice

*Help please!*

Hi Louise, 

I was wondering if you can help me. Ive just found this website and i saw your post about the exercise about working out what you want:-

_I think the best way for you to start is to get very clear in your motivations for emigrating. Think about what kind of life you want for you and your family. What is important to you all, and why having it will make life better. Don't think in terms of Canada at all just what you really want.... (I have a great little exercise you can use to help with this if you PM I'll email it to you)_

Is there any chance you could send this to me? We're looking at the possibilty of moving to Alberta/British Columbia, but everythingsa bit vague at the mo, so thought it might help me and hubby really clarify what we're after.

thanks in advance
Jen


----------



## jenprice

Hi Oggy, 

My names Jen and im married with 2 boys (4years and 7months). We're only just at the beginning of our research, but my hubby has been told that Kamloops is a good place to go. Seeings as your from around that way, i would love any insight into the area. At first glance i was amazed at the weather, does it really get up to 40degrees in the summer? Me and hubby were expecting it to be cold even in summer (stereotypes in films etc are to blame for that methinks!) Also do you know anything about Nelson, it looks nice, but i dont really know anything about the area.

Thanks in advance 
Jen


----------



## samdubai

*Hi Sam from Dubai*



louiseg said:


> Hi Teresa,
> 
> Firstly welcome to the forum. Your post is great because it voices so many peoples concerns, you are not alone in feeling this way.
> 
> To answer your question is it worth it? it was very much worth for me and my family. Although we did move back to UK and back to Canada again so took quite a while to realise what I really wanted!!!
> 
> I think the best way for you to start is to get very clear in your motivations for emigrating. Think about what kind of life you want for you and your family. What is important to you all, and why having it will make life better. Don't think in terms of Canada at all just what you really want.... (I have a great little exercise you can use to help with this if you PM I'll email it to you)
> 
> Once you have this list, lots of things will begin to make sense. Because you are clear, you will begin to find places that suit your needs, you will realise if the stress, time and effort are worth what you will gain, and you will have the reasons you need to explain your decision to family. You will also gain the motivation to research how you are going to achieve it.
> 
> Best Wishes Louise



Dear Louise
I am a Graphic Designer working in an Advertising agency based in Dubai.
I am an Indian by origin & 36 years of age.
I applied for immigration last year October.
I need to know which place in Canada offers best opportunities in the field of my skill.
You talked about a little exercise. Can you email me the same? 

My email address doesn't show. let me know how can I get in touch with you.


----------



## Oggy

jenprice said:


> Hi Oggy,
> 
> My names Jen and im married with 2 boys (4years and 7months). We're only just at the beginning of our research, but my hubby has been told that Kamloops is a good place to go. Seeings as your from around that way, i would love any insight into the area. At first glance i was amazed at the weather, does it really get up to 40degrees in the summer? Me and hubby were expecting it to be cold even in summer (stereotypes in films etc are to blame for that methinks!) Also do you know anything about Nelson, it looks nice, but i dont really know anything about the area.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Jen


Hi Jen 

I just happened to stumble across your post and tried to send you a PM as I didn't want to clog up the introductions thread, however, I don't think you have enough posts yet to send along a message to you. 

I believe Kamloops gets similar weather to the Okanagan Valley, and we can certainly experience 40C in the summer months (our area is classified as semi-arid/desert)... it's been forecast to reach that high this next week. I live in Kelowna, which is approximately 2 hours drive south of Kamloops. Kamloops is in the Thompson region of the province, is situated alongside the Thompson River and is a growing city with opportunities to enjoy the great outdoors. I'll give it some thought and ask a couple of people I know that live there and try to get you some info. 

Ditto with Nelson.... my sister lives in Crescent Valley, which is just outside of Nelson and really enjoys living there. 

Talk soon...


----------



## Mark85

Hi All,

I'm Mark and I am from Dublin, Ireland. We are looking at moving to Canada for a year next April. Cant wait to go and really cant wait to meet new friends on this site !

Talk soon

Mark


----------



## samdubai

*Sam from Dubai*



samdubai said:


> Dear Louise
> I am a Graphic Designer working in an Advertising agency based in Dubai.
> I am an Indian by origin & 36 years of age.
> I applied for immigration last year October.
> I need to know which place in Canada offers best opportunities in the field of my skill.
> You talked about a little exercise. Can you email me the same?
> 
> My email address doesn't show. let me know how can I get in touch with you.


Dear Louise
Can you pls send me the little exercise you talked about?
Will appreciate it a lot.
Thanks in advance.:focus:


----------



## dgjamison

Mark85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Mark and I am from Dublin, Ireland. We are looking at moving to Canada for a year next April. Cant wait to go and really cant wait to meet new friends on this site !
> 
> Talk soon
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark, what part of canada are you going to? we are returning in August hopefully for good. We lived in Toronto for 10 years in the 1970s-80s returned to N. Ireland, but have decided to return again. We have been back twice on holidays and realised how much we used to love it there. I find there is still some old fashioned values there that we have lost here. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask if I can help I'll do my best
Anyway good luck 
Djam


----------



## samdubai

*Reminder for the little exercise*



samdubai said:


> Dear Louise
> Can you pls send me the little exercise you talked about?
> Will appreciate it a lot.
> Thanks in advance.:focus:


Dear Louise & others
Do any one of you have the little exercise that Louise talked about?
If yes, then can you pls send me the same through email?
Will appreciate it very much.

Thanks in advance
SAM


----------



## Mark85

dgjamison said:


> Hi Mark, what part of canada are you going to? we are returning in August hopefully for good. We lived in Toronto for 10 years in the 1970s-80s returned to N. Ireland, but have decided to return again. We have been back twice on holidays and realised how much we used to love it there. I find there is still some old fashioned values there that we have lost here. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask if I can help I'll do my best
> Anyway good luck
> Djam


Thanks Djam! We will probably head to Toronto first and then see what to do from there, I really want to see the real Canada, by that I mean outside the major towns and cities, although since I signed up to expat Vancouver sounds brilliant too, so many choices !! 

Where did you live, Is there anywhere you would recommend??


----------



## CJ_001

louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!




Hi, I am new to forums so please bear with me.
I'm orginally from England, but moved to Florida 8 years ago, I don't like the mossies or humidity and miss 4 seasons, Christmas doesn't feel the same when its warm and sunny outside! 
I'm married and have 2 small kids. Would love to move to BC, Canada. So would like to know if people would be able to give me guidence on which is the best area of BC to live (and other areas of Canada if they meet my requirements) I'm looking for a house, where the cost of living isn't too high, low crime & safe for my children to grow, I don't want to live in a major city, don't like the hustle and bustle of traffic. But on the other hand would like to be with in a resonable car ride to the grocery shops. Would like 4 seasons, and scenic if at all possible, but don't mind travelling to scenery.
I have never been to Canada but some members of my family have at tell me how lovely the place & people are, which is one of the reasons I'd like to move. 
I took French at school, so can speak some but would prefer somewhere English. I have pretty much been working in the medical field for the last 8 years (having a break from work at the moment to raise my children) So as long as the job opportunities are good in the local hospitals I'm sure I'll be able to work there. Would like a decent school for my children too. 
I hope that is enough information, I would appreciate any advice and I apologise if I have typed in the wrong forum room, I find forums a little confusing.
Thanks again.


----------



## dgjamison

Mark85 said:


> Thanks Djam! We will probably head to Toronto first and then see what to do from there, I really want to see the real Canada, by that I mean outside the major towns and cities, although since I signed up to expat Vancouver sounds brilliant too, so many choices !!
> 
> Where did you live, Is there anywhere you would recommend??


yes vancouver is beautiful, we have just returned from there on june 5th, we went for 5 weeks to have a really good look round to see if we might prefer it to the east coast, we personally have decided on the east coast for various reasons, family visiting being one. But the west coast is really beautiful and the weather is supposed to be a lot milder in the winter, more like here with rain as opposed to snow. you will love the country no matter what coast you decide to go to. Good luck and keep in touch let us know how you get on
djam


----------



## stu77

Hi all, 

Been looking at this site for a while now but only just signed up. Ive been thinking of a move to canada for a few years now and think its baout time i took the plunge and did it. Ive got a geology degree and a few years experience in the geotechnical / project geology game and was wondering how easy/hard it would be to get employment. im not bothered about what job i'd do but would like to move to the toronto area as i have a friend who lives there. Just wondering if anyone had any good ideas where to start.


----------



## mamachka

Hello!



I joined this forum because over the course of the last year my husband and I became very interested in a possible re-location to Canada. He has a wonderful job...but we seriously dislike where we live. His company has a branch in the Vancouver (or rather Burnaby) area. I have no idea where we should be looking!

We have met several people that were Canadian and we liked their warmth, openness and tolerance. 

We have no friends here where we live (still in USA) and we are very warm, friendly loving people. 

We are so tired of just living our lives day to day, feeling like we are watching our lives passing by...and we are ready for a change. We want to go where we feel our quality of life will be better. I am American Ukrainian heritage and My Husband is American Italian heritage. We know that there are Community Centres for both cultures and we are really excited about that. There is nothing like that where we are now. We know Canada is multicultural, and we are excited about that!

I am in the early stages of research. I have LOT's of concerns..but I will not bog down this thread with those. I will post my concerns in another area. 

I look forward to hearing from others and learning a lot.


----------



## jazza161

Hi There!
This is the first time I've joined any sort of on-line forum so WOOHOO!
Anyway, I've been reading your posts with great interest as we are in much the same mind space as many of you seem to be
I formed a great love affair with Canada as a child reading books and seeing pictures of your magnificent wilderness... finally last year I, along with my husband and three kids, got myself to BC and the Rockies, and I knew I had found 'my place'! It is truly bizarre how at home I felt in your country... please don't think me a complete whacko but I even had the maple leaf tatooed on my shoulder (my ONLY tatoo)!!!:clap2::clap2:
So now we are considering moving half way across the world!
I am a Special Ed. teacher & Vocational (college) teacher in Childcare, my husband a carpenter/foreman. We would quailify according to THE LIST, but it seems such a long process, especially when you have children to consider, and really, our lives are just fine where we are.. 
But really, is 'just fine' good enough?!?
So, that's me, just a bit obsessed really.


----------



## Getting There

jazza161 said:


> Hi There!
> This is the first time I've joined any sort of on-line forum so WOOHOO!
> Anyway, I've been reading your posts with great interest as we are in much the same mind space as many of you seem to be
> I formed a great love affair with Canada as a child reading books and seeing pictures of your magnificent wilderness... finally last year I, along with my husband and three kids, got myself to BC and the Rockies, and I knew I had found 'my place'! It is truly bizarre how at home I felt in your country... please don't think me a complete whacko but I even had the maple leaf tatooed on my shoulder (my ONLY tatoo)!!!:clap2::clap2:
> So now we are considering moving half way across the world!
> I am a Special Ed. teacher & Vocational (college) teacher in Childcare, my husband a carpenter/foreman. We would quailify according to THE LIST, but it seems such a long process, especially when you have children to consider, and really, our lives are just fine where we are..
> But really, is 'just fine' good enough?!?
> So, that's me, just a bit obsessed really.


Hi,

We're the Alberta side of the Rockies (stunning aren't they). Just wanted to welcome you to the site but also to say that applications are not taking nearly so long nowadays. If you were submitting your application today, chances are you would have a decision within a year...not a long time to plan a major move like this.

Best wishes,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## dgjamison

Well everyone we are in our last week in Ireland before returning to Canada on Sunday, I am excited but sad at the same time, I'm sad that I have come to dislike the culture in Ireland and the UK so much that I feel I have to leave again and hopefully for good, but also I am leaving my Kids and grandkids behind and that is going to be the hardest thing I will ever have to do, but I am really unhappy here and feel I need to try and enjoy the rest of our lives. At the back of my mind I am hoping my kids will come and see the really good life they could have in Canada if they work as hard there as they do here. On the other hand I am really excited to be going back as I love it there and the people are lovely, polite and friendly. I will keep you all informed of our journey the ups and downs that I know we face until getting settled, finding the right area for us and accommodation, it may help any of you that are thinking of coming out after us. Please do not hesitate to ask me any questions along the way, adn if I can help I will do my best. Wish us luck, (you must think we're mad)
regards
Djam


----------



## jazza161

Getting There said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're the Alberta side of the Rockies (stunning aren't they). Just wanted to welcome you to the site but also to say that applications are not taking nearly so long nowadays. If you were submitting your application today, chances are you would have a decision within a year...not a long time to plan a major move like this.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.



Thanks, your welcome is much appreciated
WOW! One year!?! That really is not much time to plan such a huge move when you need to sell a house (and majorly fix the bathroom first), prepare kids and so-on. Not that I'm getting cold feet (definitely not!) but I may put off the application until we are a little more prepared
Thanks again, and I'm very jealous that you're at the other end of this process...


----------



## arsenal

Greetings all,

I'm a newbie to the land of emigration. Ever since my first vacation in Toronto several years ago I was smitten with the place and my partner and I have been contemplating a move there for a while now. He's finishing up his Master's degree and after a short work experience stint we're hoping to take the plunge.

In the meantime I've decided to get started on the applications in the coming months, hopefully submit them this winter, depending on which of us has the higher Skilled Worker score we'll decide who is the primary applicant.

In the time between then and now I'm hoping to network with people who have been through the process so I can get tips and pointers on topics and ambiguities (there are so many) that have me stumped. In either case, I'm hoping that within the next year we'll already have our vacation house bought and be visiting on a regular basis and getting to know the place even better.

Look forward to some good interaction!


----------



## shashy

Hi all,
Im a newbie too. My husband and I along with our teenage children have decided to consider emigration to Canada, we have had enough of England. My Husband Tony works 6 days a week and between 10 and 11hrs a day. We would like to make the move to Canada so we could have more time to spend as a family. I still have a lot of research to do but am hoping to 'get the ball rolling' soon. I have many questions to ask but will post them elsewhere but look forward to hearing other peoples views and advise from others that have made the move already.
Sharon


----------



## Getting There

jazza161 said:


> Thanks, your welcome is much appreciated
> WOW! One year!?! That really is not much time to plan such a huge move when you need to sell a house (and majorly fix the bathroom first), prepare kids and so-on. Not that I'm getting cold feet (definitely not!) but I may put off the application until we are a little more prepared
> Thanks again, and I'm very jealous that you're at the other end of this process...


Yes, the one year timeline puts a different spin on things doesn't it. We waited two and a half years for our visas and many who applied after us had to wait longer still, but the revised, occupation centric, process that is now in operation is much more slick. I (Eamonn) was doing an orientation tour with a family just this week who applied thinking it would take 4 to 5 years to get a visa and they have got their Permanent Residence visas in 7 months! I can tell you, it took them by surprise but they are delighted. Best get working on that bathroom!

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## davey0035

Ok, I´m David, a 36yr old Chartered Building Surveyor, Living in Mexico City with my wife and 10 month old daughter (my wife is Mexican) and I am currently living and working in Queretaro during the week.

I have been in Mexico now for years (and my Spanish is still bad) following an extended sabbatical but I love it here. I work in Construction and I have had several jobs here in Mexico and having been very critical of the approach to health & safety and quality I have decided to practice what I preach and I have started my own construction company. 

Notwithstanding my very poor Spanish, I am able to get the job done and I am loving living and working in México, its certainly a challenge but I am enjoying every minute of it.

By the way I am a newbe to this forum but what I have seen so far is friendly and helpful posts.

Oh...I think I have entered my info in the wrong discussion!! I am not emigrating to Canada! Sorry.


----------



## mask59

Hi Everyone, I'm Jamie, a Brit living in North Carolina. I have the chance to work and live in Canada and would like to know what everyone thinks.I am married with 2 boys aged 15 & 11.
Been for visits a couple of times and liked what I saw, but just wanted to know about family life etc. Thanks


----------



## JackieInNovaScotia

Hi, my name is Jackie and I moved with my family to Nova Scotia in 2006. We're considering moving to Kelowna, BC in the next couple of years... The weather in Kelowna is a real pull to us, because of the short summers here in NS. I read about the fires that Kelowna had. Is that typical over there? Any advice to do with Kelowna would be helpful...


----------



## progpen

Hello all.
I'm Steve. My wife and I are currently looking into a move to Canada. I am a Unix Systems Engineer, specialising in VMware and my wife is in Graphic Design. We are looking primarily at Toronto, but are not far enough into our preparations to have removed any other destinations.

I'm quite happy to have stumbled upon this forum, as I've already found a lot of very valuable information.


----------



## akmacca

*Your welcome*

Hi There, my name is Allan and I am a 54 year old Australian, who has been fortunate enough to find himself in the beautiful Okanagan region of British Columbia. I have been here just over 2 months now and have quite a few more in front of me. Can't work for now so I am "trying" to write a book to keep me out of mischief. 

I have 5 children back in Brisbane Australia and two will be coming out just after Xmas and perhaps stay and work.

Varied lifestyle, Australian Army for 25+ years and during that time was lucky enough to visit Calgary (PPCLI) and Edmonton (Airborne) as well as a stint on Baffin Island. Since then I have been a government worker, prison officer, high school teacher a Australian Defence Force Mediator and Conflict Coach and most recently working for the Australian Government in a remote aboriginal community in the Northern Territory of Australia.

I really love it here, it is so close to the lifestyle in Oz, except for the "your welcomes" "eh's" tipping and provincial tax. 

Cheers


----------



## The Pink Orange

*Hi!*

Hello people!

We are in the very early stages of considering moving to Canada, from what I have found out its likely to take around 3 years anyways! 

'We' my partner son and myself, think we have deceided that Ontario is the best choice for us, as we have some family in North America. I am a nail technician and would like to work in the city but live in a more rual area. I was hoping maybe someone could suggust a nice place! Have been looking at London and cambridge myself.

Bye


----------



## PaddyIrishMan

Hi all, 

My name is Patrick, I live in Ireland but am getting a bit tired of life here. Myself, my partner and son (4 years old) are considering moving to Canada. I am weighing up the pros and cons at the moment, so I appreciate any advice that people on this forum can give me. 


Thanks, 
Patrick


----------



## Jamesmarks

Hi everyone

My name is James and my wife and I have been debating whether to make to move from the UK to Canada for the last 6 months. We made our minds up last night and the house has gone on the market today! Scary but exciting. We are both planning on working when we come out, probably to the Vancouver area, how have people found professional work when they have migrated? I am a supply chain consultant and my wife works in the pharma/biotech area. Also, where do these kind of businesses tend to be located? We dont want the same long commutes that we have at the moment!

We cant wait to get into the Canadian way of life

James


----------



## sallyzerk

Hi,
I'm Sal. My husband and I and our little boy are moving out from Uk to Calgary hopefully in November. Just need to book our tickets.
We're really excited and can't wait to begin our new adventure. We're going to be looking to settle in Okotoks and we'd love to hear from anyone who's made the move and can give any advice.
Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## rosieslot

*expat in NL wanting to be aqn expat in Can.*

Hi

My name is Rosalyn and I am originally from Scotland but living in Netherlands. I have gone through a lot of transitions recently. I lived in Norway for a couple of years, Italy for a couple of years but my house was here as I felt it was always nice to have a base. MY family and I are now looking to move to Canada. We considered Calgary as it seems to have the best of everything.

Just beginning to look around now after discussing a move to Italy, Scotland....we didnt know were we wanted to go until recently. We thought long and hard about this and Canada is the best place to be we reckon. 

Just wanted to say hi and to see if anyone had any thoughts on where to begin. I already did the point thing and as my partner (Dutch) both speak English and both have Batchelors degrees (I am now studying for an Hons) plus the fact we are financially very stable, it appears we wouldnt have a problem being accepted. The juggling of house finding, house buying, house selling, getting permission to live there etc. is what is confusing me. What should we do first?

Cheers for any advice

Rosie


----------



## stoneart

We are scientist-engineer inventors from Texas looking to emigrate to Canada where conditions are more open for innovation. We could love a place stable enough to buy a house, buy commercial real estate and even have a small pet. 

We are cultured people with many friends here in the States, but it's time to move on to a more hospitable creative/small business climate


----------



## missninetyukuk

Hi my names is heather ,

im 25 was born in toronto moved to glasgow as a tot ,and was raised here in scotland ,im currently finishing my honours degree in business and hrm .My partner is 30 ,from dublin (been living in glasgow for 5yrs ) he works as a security guard but desperatly wants to go back to being a printer .We a looking at moving to vancouver summer 2010 ,any help or tips would be greatly appreciated .

hx


----------



## Getting There

sallyzerk said:


> Hi,
> I'm Sal. My husband and I and our little boy are moving out from Uk to Calgary hopefully in November. Just need to book our tickets.
> We're really excited and can't wait to begin our new adventure. We're going to be looking to settle in Okotoks and we'd love to hear from anyone who's made the move and can give any advice.
> Look forward to hearing from you!


Hi Sal,

Well, as Okotoks residents who made the move from the UK ourselves, we're sure that we can be of some assistance!  It's a lovely town and certainly a good choice for those with children. Please feel free to drop us a Private Message or if you don't have enough posts for that, use the link in our signature line below to find a means to contact us and we'll be happy to help connect you with others and give any advice that we can.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## Getting There

rosieslot said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Rosalyn and I am originally from Scotland but living in Netherlands. I have gone through a lot of transitions recently. I lived in Norway for a couple of years, Italy for a couple of years but my house was here as I felt it was always nice to have a base. MY family and I are now looking to move to Canada. We considered Calgary as it seems to have the best of everything.
> 
> Just beginning to look around now after discussing a move to Italy, Scotland....we didnt know were we wanted to go until recently. We thought long and hard about this and Canada is the best place to be we reckon.
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and to see if anyone had any thoughts on where to begin. I already did the point thing and as my partner (Dutch) both speak English and both have Batchelors degrees (I am now studying for an Hons) plus the fact we are financially very stable, it appears we wouldnt have a problem being accepted. The juggling of house finding, house buying, house selling, getting permission to live there etc. is what is confusing me. What should we do first?
> 
> Cheers for any advice
> 
> Rosie


Hi Rosie,

Getting permission to be here seems the most sensible place to start. No point dismantling your life there until you know you will be able to rebuild it here. You know about the 67 point test, so that is good. Have you also checked that at least one of you has work experience in one of the 38 occupations that the Canadians are currently viewing as their key skill shortage areas? This goes hand in hand with the points test. Here's the list of occupations...
Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing

If neither of you have experience in one of these fields, then your most likely route here would revolve around getting a job offer.

As to Calgary...great city! We fell in love with it when we first visited here.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## CreateSean

Greetings all,

My name is Sean and I'm originally from Winnipeg, and have been living in Seoul, South Korea for the past 13 years. During my time in Seoul I have gotten married, had two kids and started a small business (web development).

I'm now preparing to move back home and have started a new blog (link in my signature - apparently I can't post the link here until I have 4 posts - looks like I don't have a signature. Anyhow the link is repatriate dot me) to chronicle the journey.


----------



## griffin63

*Diary of a British Expatriate in Finland*

Hi,My name is Greg.I am a 46 year old male born in Birmingham,Warwickshire.My father was in themRoyal Navy,so I lead a life as a young boy travelling to various parts of the world.I attended The Royal Hospital School,Holbrook from 1975-1980,then followed the family tradition and joined the navy;but the merchant navy.I travelled and saw much of the world near water.In 1988 I met a Finnish Lady and within 3 months we were married.I have been living in Helsinki and Lappeenranta(Eastern Finland)for thee past 21 years.Except I did travel to Kharkov in The Ukraine in 1990 with the intention of learning Russian.However the whole trip failed after 1 month due to restrictions put on me by the then Soviet Union.

I returned to Helsinki and with a lot of free time decided to launch a Blog of my own.This I have done,entitled:*Diary of a British Expatriate in Finland.*I find a lot of pleasure writing about my life and experiiences.I was diagnosed with* Primary Progressive Multiple Sclerosis*]in 2005 and have had to come to terms with what life is about and how best to enjoy what I have,not regret what I dont have.The greatest thing that has come into my life since marrying my wife,is the writing of my Blog.
I continue to lead as active a life as is possible,ofcourse visiting my Finnish Sauna 2x3 times a week.

Woild I ever return to the UK?Not on your nelly,besides I feel more Finnish these days than British.I feel that if I returned to the UK ,I would be trying to swat a fly with a log.

I enjoy life and will continue to enjoy regardless opf limitations.As they say,"Live Life for now,as this is not a Rehearsal":boxing:


----------



## bolster

Hi, my name is Tom. I am a 22 year old male born in Singapore, still living in Singapore at the moment. I'm currently with a major security firm working as an armed security officer, for almost a year now.

I've always wanted to move out to another country for a living, and I had lingering thoughts of moving to Canada. My contract with my company ends next year February so I was thinking I would have save up enough money to go over and check out Canada.

I have a friend who suggested Vancouver, BC due to its high employment rate, despite its higher cost of living compared to say Toronto (maybe someone can confirm this). I don't have a degree or any particular skill but I would love to take up challenges, or maybe work as an administrative assistant at some firms. I've studied design for a bit, I'm not sure if that might help.

I'll be heading down the the CA high commission over here for some inquiry, but I would love advice and thoughts about moving to Canada without proper qualifications. Is it possible for me to go there as a visitor, then get hired so I could get a TWP? Or do I need to get employed through a pre-arranged employment before going over? What's BUNAC programme? What are the possibilities for me to get a residency?

I would love to hear from someone who knows about these matters.


----------



## samirbhoir

*help me please*

hi friend, i m from mumbai, i m in to internet marketing field since 3 years and wish to do 
7 months Search engine marketing program in Victoria or Vancouver BC, and with that i want 
to work part time in internet marketing related job or any suitable job initially to 
support my living there, so can u suggest me that is this my decision correct, will i be 
able to support my self there if i take this 7 month course , please do reply me my friend. 

My course is in victoria school of business, victoria, BC, its fees are around 12500$ and i hope that course will definitely enhance my skills in internet marketing and there is lot of demand of internet marketing in all the countries in CANADA as well, so what i think is around 8500$ for year expenses. so i will have to arrange 21000$ for a year right na borther. if i get job there any part time it will be good so that i can save my money, if not than will my these money be sufficient for me for a year there????


----------



## DefinitelyMaybe

Hi, 
I am currently living in the UK. my partner and myself are currently thinking about moving to Canada, specifically the Wellington County area of Ontario. My partner has family there.

I currently work as an accounts assistant, my partner is a Carpenter.

I have mixed feelings about moving, mainly about leaving my family. Is it really a better quality of life in Canada compared with the UK, I am getting a little tired of spending my life working simply to pay the mortgage, but am a little scared that we will go through all of this upheaval to find that life is really no better. 

All advice gratefully received.


----------



## ElaineH

Hello

I am Elaine, 35 Scottish, currently working and living in Amsterdam and looking to move to Alberta, specifically Edmonton.

I do not quite qualify for the 67 points needed but I would if I was in receipt of a valid work offer.

I am an IT Manager and on Canada's " most wanted" occupations list but despite sending my resume to many, many companies, the response has been poor and it is a well written resume.

I appreciate we are in a recession but I am wondering if anyone knows of any companies that like to sponsor British nationals?

Any advice would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cgers43

Hi my name is Colin age 42,i originate from Paisley Scotland but currently live and work as car body shop supervisor in Corby, England, my wife Jeanette and 2 daughters plan to move to Nova Scotia Canada this coming May 2010, Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks...Colin


----------



## kaccad

*Hello*

Hello to all,

My name is Karim, I am Egyptian married since 2006 and I am currently living in Abu Dhabi, UAE.

I am moving to Canada very soon (most probably Jan 2010).

I am very interested to meet people who are currently in Toronto since I will be moving there and I will be in need of assistance and guidance in finding a house to rent and of course any connection or referral to find a suitable job.

Thanks

Karim


----------



## PaulJS

*Hello to everyone*

Hi there,
As you might have guessed from my login ID my name is Paul, and although I'm not yet an expat living in Canada I am seriously considering it.
I'm actually English despite putting my country of origin as Scotland, the reason for this was simply that I'm originally from the very north of England, but I'm married to a Scot, my children are Scottish, and we currently live in Scotland!
I work in Saudi as a Marine Engineer and my hobbies include sailing, SCUBA diving, and clay pigeon shooting (Although I miss most of them!).
Anyway, I'm looking forward to meeting some new friends through the forum, so I'll close this post by wishing you all well.

Paul


----------



## Getting There

PaulJS said:


> Anyway, I'm looking forward to meeting some new friends through the forum, so I'll close this post by wishing you all well.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Just welcoming you to the forum from Okotoks, Alberta!

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## limepikle

*Hi Guys*

Hi guys 

Im Chris 28, born and raised in London England, I have a fiancee and a two year old son (Thomas) and a new baby due in January and we are Itching to live in Canada.

I am an IT and Infrastructure lead Energy reduction specialist here in the UK. i have spent hours reserching moving to Canada with my partner and we are itching to get over ther and start our new life, However we have applied under the skilled worker programme and have been told that the only way we will gain permanent residence is if i have a job offer from a canadian business before we get there!

My partner is an A1 NVQ level 3 Hair and beauty assessor and is currently teaching hairdressing in the UK too!

I am very highly skilled in my chosen field but sadly my qualifications (above A Level) are only recognised in the UK.

We had some bad news in the summer when a good friend of ours was shot in the head by a gang , My friend was an innocent bystander when a fight broke out and was killed because of what he saw!

This cemented our feelings and we now really want to immigrate! does anyone have any advice for a young well educated family? 

Please, any advice is welcomed

Chris Heslop


----------



## poptart

Hi, I'm raised in the US, living in Europe (Netherlands and UK) for 7 years then moved to Vancouver, BC Canada 2 years ago because my partner (now husband) got a job there in the games industry. Moved there shortly after the birth of our daughter and now I'm knocked up again with #2 and dreading giving birth in the Canadian health care system. 

Both of us work full time (all 3 of us if you include our daughter who's in daycare 5 days a week). 

although, we have somewhat enjoyed our time here in Vancouver (in our short time, been through a layoff, moving, growing family) we're looking forward to leaving next year... most likely back to Europe where we have more family and friends and to start up the visa process to eventually move to the US.


----------



## dgjamison

*alberta*



Soo said:


> Hi there
> Thanks for your speedy reply. We are also going in April/May for a holiday & to check out areas - Isn't that weird!! No, we have never been to Alberta before but it has been recommended by several people & that's the place we have set our hearts on!


Hi my name is Denise, I am living in Ontario right now,(lake Erie) we returned to Canada after 26 years and I have to say I have seen big changes, I don't find the people as friendly as I remember, and Toronto to me is the pits now a real concrete jungle and no atmosphere at all. We went to BC in april to have a look and i have to say I loved it but housing was too expensive for us as we are retired. We chose Ontario for a few reasons, mostly as my kids are still in Ireland i felt the 6 hour journey was enough for them, and I like the east coast of america for visiting. However I feel we have made a big mistake and my husband feels the same. I would love to hear from anyone who went to Alberta. I think the west coast of Canada is the real Canada, ontario is not to me. Any advise on the cost of living, renting houses ect: re: Alberta would be gratefully appreciated.lane:


----------



## dgjamison

*alberta living*



Getting There said:


> Re Alberta...we've ben here since 2007 and even now, chuckle to ourselves over the fact that we live in a Province 3 times the size of the UK but with just 3 million people in it! Even the main cities, although busy, feel nothing like our past life in the south east of England. We're sure you will enjoy it here. Excellent too that you are coming out on a research trip - that will add massively to your appreciation of the place and allow you to make much better decisions going forward. Perhaps don't leave Calgary out of your reckoning...with Edmonton, Red Deer and Edmonton all positioned along the same highway, it is easy to check them all out.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.[/QUOTE
> Would love to hear how you chose Alberta and did you compare it to other provinces? Have heard only good reports about alberta would love to see it some time


----------



## Getting There

dgjamison said:


> Would love to hear how you chose Alberta and did you compare it to other provinces? Have heard only good reports about alberta would love to see it some time


Hi,

We had looked at coastal BC back in 2003. In going there, we thought that Vancouver may well be the solution for us but it turned out not to be the case. We concluded that we would have to live so far from our likely places of work - given the cost of real estate - that we would have a worse commute than we had in the South East of the UK. Moreover, it was just very busy and we were frequently caught in traffic jams and these were the sorts of things that we were trying to get away from. That said, it is a very beautiful place...Stanley Park is fantastic.

So, we tried again in 2004, this time in Calgary. We also checked out Lethbridge, Red Deer and Edmonton. But Calgary felt like a really good solution for us. We liked the western feel to the place. We liked the people that we encountered. We liked being able to get around with relative ease whilst still feeling like we we would be living in a good sized city. The housing was more affordable (although by no means the cheapest in Canada). Over a rack of ribs at Tony Roma's!...we decided to put in an application when we returned to the UK and two and a half years later, we got our visas.

A couple of years in and it is feeling like a fabulous choice so far. We actually live in Okotoks, just south of Calgary, which has a really friendly and family oriented feel to it.

Hope this helps.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## dgjamison

*new life*



sallyzerk said:


> Hi,
> I'm Sal. My husband and I and our little boy are moving out from Uk to Calgary hopefully in November. Just need to book our tickets.
> We're really excited and can't wait to begin our new adventure. We're going to be looking to settle in Okotoks and we'd love to hear from anyone who's made the move and can give any advice.
> Look forward to hearing from you!


Hi my name is Denise, we live in Ontario but I really don't like it, we are retired so maybe thats it. Did you move to Calgary and can I ask you how you are finding it? I have been told the winters are really colder than Ontario. I get the feeling from this forum alberta seems to be the real Canada along with BC, have you settled well? Would love to hear from you how you are finding the changes


----------



## dgjamison

Getting There said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had looked at coastal BC back in 2003. In going there, we thought that Vancouver may well be the solution for us but it turned out not to be the case. We concluded that we would have to live so far from our likely places of work - given the cost of real estate - that we would have a worse commute than we had in the South East of the UK. Moreover, it was just very busy and we were frequently caught in traffic jams and these were the sorts of things that we were trying to get away from. That said, it is a very beautiful place...Stanley Park is fantastic.
> 
> So, we tried again in 2004, this time in Calgary. We also checked out Lethbridge, Red Deer and Edmonton. But Calgary felt like a really good solution for us. We liked the western feel to the place. We liked the people that we encountered. We liked being able to get around with relative ease whilst still feeling like we we would be living in a good sized city. The housing was more affordable (although by no means the cheapest in Canada). Over a rack of ribs at Tony Roma's!...we decided to put in an application when we returned to the UK and two and a half years later, we got our visas.
> 
> A couple of years in and it is feeling like a fabulous choice so far. We actually live in Okotoks, just south of Calgary, which has a really friendly and family oriented feel to it.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


Hi and thank you for your reply, it sounds like you really have settled well and Okotoks is now your home. I too wanted the feel of living in a good sized city with the ease of getting round easily, but have to say am not settling well at all and find it so changed from the Ontario I remember. Are the winters in Calgary very severe? My husband and I play golf, are there many golf courses around calgary, for us this is very important as we are retired and it is a way of meeting friends, and becoming involved ? thanks for your time


----------



## Getting There

dgjamison said:


> Hi and thank you for your reply, it sounds like you really have settled well and Okotoks is now your home. I too wanted the feel of living in a good sized city with the ease of getting round easily, but have to say am not settling well at all and find it so changed from the Ontario I remember. Are the winters in Calgary very severe? My husband and I play golf, are there many golf courses around calgary, for us this is very important as we are retired and it is a way of meeting friends, and becoming involved ? thanks for your time


We have a weatherwatch blog that we update daily, as we are always asked about the weather here. I don't think I am allowed to post the link but just type Jan and Eam's Weatherwatch into Google and you'll find it in a moment. The short answer is that there are some severe spells of weather here (as there are where you are at present) but that the dryness of the atmosphere and abundance of sunshine make the temperatures (on the whole) very bearable.

Golf always makes me laugh here as we are by no means talking a year around leisure activity and yet there are an abundance of courses!

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## kyle81

Morning all,

Kyle here from South Africa, and hoping to move to Toronto or thereabouts in the next couple of years with my "then-to-be" wife  We're excited about it, as I'm sure everyone is, but swapping the sun for the snow will be an experience in itself. I hope to meet people who can help with my descision who may in time turn into friends.
I studied Sport Science and Psychology and will be returning to Uni in 2010 to study further, to make life in Canada a little more fruitful. 

Well met, and till the next,
Kyle


----------



## JGK

Hi,

JG here originally from UK but have been in Canada since 2001, first in Montreal, then Toronto and now in Saskatoon.


----------



## butter

louiseg said:


> welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the canadian forum, i though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> here's my brief bio.
> Hi i am louise, orginally emigrated to canada from the uk in 2003, i was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (oliver 18 months at the time)
> six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and i just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in uk in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to canada, (canmore ab) in 2007. Now settled and very happy :d
> i am glad i had the spell back in uk because it helped me to quantify what i really wanted and how i was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in uk or canada i love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


 hello i'm a louise too and from england and have a two year old daughter! My partner and i are thinking about emmigrating to alberta through his job as a police officer! 
You any regrets about taking your child away from grandparents etc? Did you find it easy making new friends? I feel really excited about it at times but then have lots of hesitations? I hope i won't be lonely. is it really worth it?


----------



## Getting There

butter said:


> hello i'm a louise too and from england and have a two year old daughter! My partner and i are thinking about emmigrating to alberta through his job as a police officer!
> You any regrets about taking your child away from grandparents etc? Did you find it easy making new friends? I feel really excited about it at times but then have lots of hesitations? I hope i won't be lonely. is it really worth it?


Hi Louise,

We're in Okotoks, Alberta, just south of Calgary and know many of the UK Police families (and many other families) that have moved here (some of who are starting their near six month training with the Calgary Police Service this morning!) The rollercoaster of emotions that you describe is entirely normal. We're not sure we have come across many people that have not had feelings along these lines. We don't suppose anyone can really tell you if this move will be worth it for you as that is such a personal thing. However, the vast majority of people that we have helped to move out here, so far at least, are seeing it as a very positive move, both for themselves and their children. Coming out on a research trip (perhaps as part of your partner's testing with his chosen police force, if/when the application gets that far) will certainly help you to evaluate how you feel about the place.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## jojo

femmoore said:


> I need someone a lady from canada to fix me to get into canada to live and work


That isnt a legal way of getting into Canada. 

Jo xx


----------



## hmmpod

Hi everyone, i am new to this site so hope this post gets on here somehow, me and my family(husband and 2 sons 17 and 14) are hoping to move to canada hopefully next year. At present we are trying to sell our house so are now looking at job opportunities in Canada- i am a uk trained Podiatrist (BSc hons) and my husband is a builder , if anyone has any info/contacts please let me know, many thanks

Heather 

email,- 
[email protected]


----------



## Napiergen

*Researching for 2011 Move!*

Hi all!


It is great to find a site that has so many first hand stories from people that have made THE BIG MOVE!


I myself am from Dublin, Ireland and I am currently researching a move to Canada, hopefully a long term move to enjoy the outdoor life alot more and get away from the cynicism that is modern Ireland! I am a single Dad  and have worked as a General Manager in Sport and Recreation facilities for the past 5 years. 


Canada seems to have it all for me and the area's that have turned my head (at the minute) are Victoria and Kelowna.


Nice to meet you all,


Wayne


----------



## BigSteve

Hi, I'm Steve. Currently a serving police officer in the UK and just started looking into emmigrating to Canada (mainly looking at Edmonton area)

Am looking at moving over in about 2012, allowing me time to save money and clear any debt I have. (plus I already know I'll be working every hour on the Olympics!!)

My girlfriend is mad keen on the idea of moving. ANy advice anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.


Cheers


Steve


----------



## Getting There

BigSteve said:


> Hi, I'm Steve. Currently a serving police officer in the UK and just started looking into emmigrating to Canada (mainly looking at Edmonton area)
> 
> Am looking at moving over in about 2012, allowing me time to save money and clear any debt I have. (plus I already know I'll be working every hour on the Olympics!!)
> 
> My girlfriend is mad keen on the idea of moving. ANy advice anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

We've helped a number of people move from the UK to join the Calgary Police Service. As you indicate, Edmonton is another popular choice for UK officers looking to relocate here. Great news that your girlfriends is keen - it's vital to be alligned around such a significant change in your lives. Drop us a line (you'll find some contact details on our blog below) if you want to get in touch along the way.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## chutterbug

*Considering moving back to Canada from the UK*

Happy new year everyone! I've joined the forum because my husband and I are tentatively considering moving to Canada. I was born and raised in a small town in Canada and met my UK husband whilst backpacking in Australia in 2000. I've lived in the UK now for 9 years and both my husband and I are looking for a change in the pace of our lives and moving back to Canada has caught our interest.
If we were to move back it would probably be to either Alberta or BC - although I come from Ontario and have never lived in either of these provinces. I think the main reasons we are looking at AB and BC is because my husband is in the construction trade and we understand that both of these provinces need skilled labour for the housing industry (please put me right if that assumption is incorrect!)
Also after living through 19 years of minus 20 weather in the winter in Ontario when I was growing up has made me want to move to somewhere the weather may not be as brutal!
Anyway, I just thought I would introduce myself and I'll hopefully catch up on the posts shortly to see what everyone else has to say about life in Canada.

Anna


----------



## EmmaPeel

*just a curious floratex*

*hello all. i'm a floridian who lives in el paso on the border of mexico. needless to say there are extreme cultural differences only 4 miles away and it is the most violent city on earth, in walking distance. c'est domage!

i cannot stand cold weather, but i am disgusted by the state of the union to come under our present leadership, politically, in the united states.

i'd like to speak to anyone in BC who totally hates cold weather but loves the live there and give me all the pluses and minuses of moving from here in the states to there in the land of the canuckians.

i am alone and would bring very little. my lifestyle is very low profile. i'd hope to find the most comfortable (weather-wise) are of BC and make trips to quebec in to improve my french.

thanks much. emma *


----------



## akkoroth

louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


Dear Louise,

There are plans to work and work to plans. However, it all depends on the destiny whether it works as per plans or not. We can achieve a lot in life with our hard work and dedication. Still, there are occassions where things go beyond our control. We can call it destiny or God's wish, whatever it suits the person. Life is always with ups and downs. There is a valley for every mountain. There are hardly any individuals who have seen continuous success or pleasure in their life. Being content with what we have achieved and trying for better accomplishments is the best way to lead a peaceful life.

Life is so turbuent at times that you feel like quitting as it is coming to an end. I am sure you are one of those who did not submit yourself. It is never the end of the World.
You have achieved it. Kudos!!! Bravo!!!

Best regarda,
akkoroth


----------



## EmmaPeel

*how lovely*

*akk -- i absolutely LOVE the indian philosophical look on things. thank you for your beautiful painting with words.*


akkoroth said:


> Dear Louise,
> 
> There are plans to work and work to plans. However, it all depends on the destiny whether it works as per plans or not. We can achieve a lot in life with our hard work and dedication. Still, there are occassions where things go beyond our control. We can call it destiny or God's wish, whatever it suits the person. Life is always with ups and downs. There is a valley for every mountain. There are hardly any individuals who have seen continuous success or pleasure in their life. Being content with what we have achieved and trying for better accomplishments is the best way to lead a peaceful life.
> 
> Life is so turbuent at times that you feel like quitting as it is coming to an end. I am sure you are one of those who did not submit yourself. It is never the end of the World.
> You have achieved it. Kudos!!! Bravo!!!
> 
> Best regarda,
> akkoroth


----------



## AHolland

*Life in Canada*



IOWgirl said:


> This is a great way of getting to know others in here. My name is Kim I came to Canada from England as a nanny in 84. I have lived in a few places in England; Devon, the Isle of Wight and Norfolk. I was planning to only stay a year, but as you can see I ended staying. For the last 20 years I have been a support worker for adults with special needs, and I love it. I live with my boyfriend, we have two dogs and two cats. I will always miss England, but my home is here in Victoria, BC.


Hi Kim,

My name is Arlene and i currenlty live in Nottingham, UK. I flew out to Calgary, Canada Oct last year to visit my friend who has bee living there for the last 18mths. I loved every minute of it, and experienced an over whelming sense of being home from the moment i arrived.

My friend and i have discussed me moving out, she is very lonely although she loves Calagary and its people, and her job and way of life far out way life in the uk....I would love to start a new life over there, and plan to go again for a few weeks to review the job situation. But at 43, im not getting any younger, and just wondered if you knew ofany steps i should be taking now to help me to get to live there ??


----------



## akkoroth

EmmaPeel said:


> *akk -- i absolutely LOVE the indian philosophical look on things. thank you for your beautiful painting with words.*




Hi, I am flattered. Hope to be some use to someone some day.


----------



## Getting There

chutterbug said:


> Happy new year everyone! I've joined the forum because my husband and I are tentatively considering moving to Canada. I was born and raised in a small town in Canada and met my UK husband whilst backpacking in Australia in 2000. I've lived in the UK now for 9 years and both my husband and I are looking for a change in the pace of our lives and moving back to Canada has caught our interest.
> If we were to move back it would probably be to either Alberta or BC - although I come from Ontario and have never lived in either of these provinces. I think the main reasons we are looking at AB and BC is because my husband is in the construction trade and we understand that both of these provinces need skilled labour for the housing industry (please put me right if that assumption is incorrect!)
> Also after living through 19 years of minus 20 weather in the winter in Ontario when I was growing up has made me want to move to somewhere the weather may not be as brutal!
> Anyway, I just thought I would introduce myself and I'll hopefully catch up on the posts shortly to see what everyone else has to say about life in Canada.
> 
> Anna


Hi Anna,

Happy new year to you too. It's excellent that you already have Canadian citizenship (or are very likely to have it) as that will make moving back here rather easier than it is for many.

We can certainly get minus 20 (and lower minus numbers) here in Alberta but we also get masses of winter sun, which makes a huge difference to the experience of winter. Today, we were out on the lake behind our home in glorious sunshine, walking around (it's frozen of course!) It was glorious. Of course, we can have foul winter storms too but thankfully, these are by no means the norm.

Our blog below will give you something of a flavour of life out this way. BC is different again, more UK like perhaps (in the coastal regions anyway).

Drop us a line if you want to ask more about life out this way...we'll be happy to assist.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet..


----------



## patoria

*Currently living in Australia (moving to Canada)*

Hi Everyone! 

My name is Victoria, I'm 38 and married to a Canadian. We met on the internet, I visited Canada and we fell in love.. I lived in Canada for about 18 months before marrying my husband Paul-Gerard and then moving back to Australia. My husband misses his family dearly, we both miss Canada. We lived in Ottawa and miss both the country itself and the people. 

We are planning the move back to Canada in the next 2-5 years (depending entirely on how much planning is involved) but are wanting to plan everything to the last detail. I'm crossing my fingers we can get some great advice from people going through this process or about to or in the planning stages like us!

Here's the complicated bit, I'm an Australian citizen born in England, he was born in Canada but became an Australian citizen in 2006, not sure what that means in terns of moving back and the legalities! 

thanks again, hope to hear from you al 

Victoria (and Paul)


----------



## Liverpoolgal

*Hi, newbie here*

Hi,
Just wanted to say hello introduce myself. My husband, myself and my three children daughter aged two 1/2 and twins boy and girl aged one are in the application process of a move to Canada, just booked our medicals and have to send the perminant residence fee.
Excited and terrified about the big move at the moment thinking of moving to Brooklin/Whitby Ontario as my husband has friends and family there.
enjoyed reading everyone's posts, my biggest fear is taking the children away from my parents and my Inlaws as both sets adore them I feel so guilty already, and we haven't even been given our Visas yet.

Both my parents and my husbands parents are interested in a move out there too, does anyone know if we will be able to sponser both sets if we are granted perminant residency.
My husbands parents actually lived there many years ago, before they had him so they already love it.

Any feedback would be fab, also anyone had experiance of sending CVs to potential employers any responses etcc.? My husband is a Plumbing and heating Engineer who runs his own business here.

Thanks Susan


----------



## Veronica

theprinttree said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to say hello introduce myself. My husband, myself and my three children daughter aged two 1/2 and twins boy and girl aged one are in the application process of a move to Canada, just booked our medicals and have to send the perminant residence fee.
> Excited and terrified about the big move at the moment thinking of moving to Brooklin/Whitby Ontario as my husband has friends and family there.
> enjoyed reading everyone's posts, my biggest fear is taking the children away from my parents and my Inlaws as both sets adore them I feel so guilty already, and we haven't even been given our Visas yet.
> 
> Both my parents and my husbands parents are interested in a move out there too, does anyone know if we will be able to sponser both sets if we are granted perminant residency.
> My husbands parents actually lived there many years ago, before they had him so they already love it.
> 
> Any feedback would be fab, also anyone had experiance of sending CVs to potential employers any responses etcc.? My husband is a Plumbing and heating Engineer who runs his own business here.
> 
> Thanks Susan


I have sent you a visitor message. Please read it.


----------



## sammcall

*Sam*

Hi, not sure if I am in the right place to post this but here goes - my name is Sam and my hubby, son and I have been considering emmigrating to Canada for 8 years now and have not been brave enough to do anything about it. We have just bought another house here and are going to try moving to a nicer area here before we take the plunge. My prediciment is my son is now 13 and hates the idea of moving away (oops!) so if we came on holiday to Canada where could we go to persuade him that this is the place to live, he is home-educated. We would need a place where the children are friendly, any idea's anyone? thanks in advance, Sam x


----------



## Getting There

sammcall said:


> Hi, not sure if I am in the right place to post this but here goes - my name is Sam and my hubby, son and I have been considering emmigrating to Canada for 8 years now and have not been brave enough to do anything about it. We have just bought another house here and are going to try moving to a nicer area here before we take the plunge. My prediciment is my son is now 13 and hates the idea of moving away (oops!) so if we came on holiday to Canada where could we go to persuade him that this is the place to live, he is home-educated. We would need a place where the children are friendly, any idea's anyone? thanks in advance, Sam x


Hi Sam,

Welcome to the forum. We thought about Canada for years before we actually did anything about it. In the end, we figured that the only thing stopping us was ourselves and once we started doing something about it, momentum quickly built. It's a real challenge to make a success of it, so don't start unless you are very committed to it. Coming on a holiday/research trip is a very sensible first step.

There's any number of places you can consider for such a trip and we'll let others advance the cause for their own areas. We are in Okotoks, a town just south of Calgary, Alberta. With the Rockies on the doorstep and very family oriented communities, it's certainly one area for you to consider. Our blog below will give a flavour of life out this way.

In our experience, having older children does sometimes cause more challenges than bringing younger children here. The older the child, the more likely it is that they are into their social scene where they are now. So, it needs careful handling but we have seen many people successfully move here with teenagers. Again, bringing your son to see the possibilities is a very sensible thing to do.

Best wishes,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## sammcall

*Re: Thanks*



Getting There said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. We thought about Canada for years before we actually did anything about it. In the end, we figured that the only thing stopping us was ourselves and once we started doing something about it, momentum quickly built. It's a real challenge to make a success of it, so don't start unless you are very committed to it. Coming on a holiday/research trip is a very sensible first step.
> 
> There's any number of places you can consider for such a trip and we'll let others advance the cause for their own areas. We are in Okotoks, a town just south of Calgary, Alberta. With the Rockies on the doorstep and very family oriented communities, it's certainly one area for you to consider. Our blog below will give a flavour of life out this way.
> 
> In our experience, having older children does sometimes cause more challenges than bringing younger children here. The older the child, the more likely it is that they are into their social scene where they are now. So, it needs careful handling but we have seen many people successfully move here with teenagers. Again, bringing your son to see the possibilities is a very sensible thing to do.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


Hi Eammon or Janet?

Thank you very much for replying I had a look at your blog and it looks fantastic, do you have children yourself? We have friends that has emmigrated to N.B. and they are loving it. I think our next step will have to be to holiday out there and I have heard the west side is the nicer, although I am not too good with flying so was leaning towards the east side because of that! If you were holidaying there with a 13 y.o. boy where would you reccomend visiting? Thanks, Sam x


----------



## Getting There

sammcall said:


> Hi Eammon or Janet?
> 
> Thank you very much for replying I had a look at your blog and it looks fantastic, do you have children yourself? We have friends that has emmigrated to N.B. and they are loving it. I think our next step will have to be to holiday out there and I have heard the west side is the nicer, although I am not too good with flying so was leaning towards the east side because of that! If you were holidaying there with a 13 y.o. boy where would you reccomend visiting? Thanks, Sam x


Hi Sam,

It's Eamonn here. No kids but we have lots of clients with them. Once you're on a plane and got as far as the East coast, an extra couple of hours or so probably wont make much difference! Is East or West better, or something inbetween...that's impossible to say...we all have different preferences. That's good that you have friends already in the country who can give you first hand knowledge of what it was like to emigrate and any challenges that came with it.

If you were coming to Calgary and surrounds, the whole family would love the Calgary Stampede (just Google it). It's a fabulous event. If your boy has any interest in wildlife, (he may not realise he does until he sees some!) then a trip to the Rockies would be amazing. You could go to a Baseball game - that's a great night out, or in winter, go to a Hockey game - all action! Calgary Tower and go walk on the glass bottomed floor - not so much fun since they changed out the glass that creaked when you stood on it (no, seriously!) Heritage Park (search for it on our blog) is both fun and educational for all family members. Get out boating, or skiing or skating in winter. There is so much to do. Every part of Canada will have things of great interest.

Certainly though, if it can be afforded, coming on a research trip/vacation is a very sensible thing to do. It can add a great deal of reality to your thinking about a possible life out this way.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## sammcall

*Re: Thanks*

Hi Eammon, Thanks again for your kindness in replying to me, it's very kind of you considering we are quite a way off from actually moving there but I know you are right and a holiday is a must. I said we have friends in N.B. but I have never actually met the family, they emmigrated with hubby's job 8 months ago and everytime I mail Lyn she takes months to get back to me atleast I know (and she tells me) they are having a lovely busy life there. They are fellow home-educators but where there are 2 children in their family, only having one can bring it's own problems. We did fill out an emmigration form on-line and just fell short of having enough points, as I teach my son at home and are not in work at the moment and have only ever worked in retail (shop assistant) before I don't have much to offer but my husband is a British gas engineer so we are hoping we could get in with his job, Centrica (who own B.G.) do have companies over there so hopfully. I know there are ways and means it's just knowing the right way isn't it. It certainly seems like there's loads to do there and my son loves baseball (we can't find a group here) so that could be a good way in. We are moving in to our new house in Denham on the 4th Feb and when everything has settled down we shall see how our moneys lie then if we can afford to we will come and visit sometime later this year. Out of interest what is the time difference between us two do you know? Thanks again Eammon for your replies, hope to speak soon,. b.w.'s Sam



Getting There said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> It's Eamonn here. No kids but we have lots of clients with them. Once you're on a plane and got as far as the East coast, an extra couple of hours or so probably wont make much difference! Is East or West better, or something inbetween...that's impossible to say...we all have different preferences. That's good that you have friends already in the country who can give you first hand knowledge of what it was like to emigrate and any challenges that came with it.
> 
> If you were coming to Calgary and surrounds, the whole family would love the Calgary Stampede (just Google it). It's a fabulous event. If your boy has any interest in wildlife, (he may not realise he does until he sees some!) then a trip to the Rockies would be amazing. You could go to a Baseball game - that's a great night out, or in winter, go to a Hockey game - all action! Calgary Tower and go walk on the glass bottomed floor - not so much fun since they changed out the glass that creaked when you stood on it (no, seriously!) Heritage Park (search for it on our blog) is both fun and educational for all family members. Get out boating, or skiing or skating in winter. There is so much to do. Every part of Canada will have things of great interest.
> 
> Certainly though, if it can be afforded, coming on a research trip/vacation is a very sensible thing to do. It can add a great deal of reality to your thinking about a possible life out this way.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## BritishBlue

Hi, 

Im new to the forum 

My husband and I are trying to move to Canada. My husband has a degree in Geology and hopes to find work in the mining industry, we just need to secure a job which is proving very difficult! :confused2:

Im glad to have found this forum as it has so far answered a lot of questions Ive had!

Thanks! And good luck everyone 

Lauren and Luke


----------



## sammcall

*Re: Hello*

Hi Lauren,

I am new to the site too and although we are a way off from emmigrating yet we talk about it every day so talking to people who are thinking of doing the same is very interesting to me. Have you qualified with points or are you hoping to get in with a job offer first, do you have children, where abouts are you thinking of going and how soon? Hope you don't mind me bombarding you with questions. Hope to speak soon, 
b.w.'s 
Sam





BritishBlue said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to the forum
> 
> My husband and I are trying to move to Canada. My husband has a degree in Geology and hopes to find work in the mining industry, we just need to secure a job which is proving very difficult! :confused2:
> 
> Im glad to have found this forum as it has so far answered a lot of questions Ive had!
> 
> Thanks! And good luck everyone
> 
> Lauren and Luke


----------



## BritishBlue

sammcall said:


> Hi Lauren,
> 
> I am new to the site too and although we are a way off from emmigrating yet we talk about it every day so talking to people who are thinking of doing the same is very interesting to me. Have you qualified with points or are you hoping to get in with a job offer first, do you have children, where abouts are you thinking of going and how soon? Hope you don't mind me bombarding you with questions. Hope to speak soon,
> b.w.'s
> Sam


Hi Sam,

Ask away! We've qualified with points, I think this is because of hubbys degree being 'desirable' in Canada. We are hoping to get job offers first though, as the thought of arriving and not having anything scares me rigid at the moment.
We are aiming for Manitoba, probably the Thompson area as there are some great job opportunities for hubby in the mines there. Houses are cheap too. Im happy to do menial work in the beginning, I'll work anywhere to make ends meet. We dont have any children yet, just 2 cats who we hope we can move with minimum hassle! 
We want to go as soon as is physically possible. We are currently in the process of applying for the visa and we are sending out cv's and emails to employers everyday (yet to hear back though ).
We live in Cornwall at the moment and there is just nothing to keep us here apart from family. I just hope we are one of the lucky few who get through and into employment quickly! 
I'll keep you updated with how things are going with us, good luck to you too!

Lauren


----------



## sammcall

*RE: Thanks*

Thanks Lauren,

We don't quite qualify with points even though my hubby is a British gas engineer I don't have a great deal to offer, I'v only been in shop work all my life. I home-educate my son who is nearly 13 now so by the time we get out there he will probably be of an age to be thinking of work himself and like you I can turn my hand to anything, I don't mind. I think they stay at high sch longer there though don't they? B.G. have some companies in Canada so we might get in that way, but we are going to holiday there first and make sure it's right for us. My main problem is now my son is this age he doesn't want to go anywhere, so when we DO holiday there we need to get the right mix of him enjoying himself and being happy (which can be hard with an only child) and us finding out all the info we need. Your husband has a very interesting job, I bet he really enjoys his work? Have you been to Manitoba before I would be interested to know what you like about that particular spot, or is it purely the job opportunities? Good luck with everything and please do let me know if you have any exciting news, take care, Sam x




BritishBlue said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Ask away! We've qualified with points, I think this is because of hubbys degree being 'desirable' in Canada. We are hoping to get job offers first though, as the thought of arriving and not having anything scares me rigid at the moment.
> We are aiming for Manitoba, probably the Thompson area as there are some great job opportunities for hubby in the mines there. Houses are cheap too. Im happy to do menial work in the beginning, I'll work anywhere to make ends meet. We dont have any children yet, just 2 cats who we hope we can move with minimum hassle!
> We want to go as soon as is physically possible. We are currently in the process of applying for the visa and we are sending out cv's and emails to employers everyday (yet to hear back though ).
> We live in Cornwall at the moment and there is just nothing to keep us here apart from family. I just hope we are one of the lucky few who get through and into employment quickly!
> I'll keep you updated with how things are going with us, good luck to you too!
> 
> Lauren


----------



## Branna

Hi all,

Great starting point to say hello to everyone and hopefully get some great advice. I am 29 and currently a General Manager for a Sports Events company, but have spent over 7 years in Business Development roles selling software solutions. I have also owned my own business. My wife is 30 and has held management positions in the Restaurant industry but has spent the last 4 years in the NHS and is currently a Clinical Research Assistant. We have a son who is 5 and we are just starting out in researching Canada. We have friends in Nova Scotia but feel a bit overwhelmed on where we start?? Having looked at various websites I am thinking that our best option would be to come over with advanced employment in place. How hard is it to do this? If anyone could help us with information it would be great.

Good luck to all and a really great site.

Cheers

Rob, Emma and Josh


----------



## madasaspoon

I'm Matthew (mad as a spoon) and I'm 34 years old, currently in the midst of a move from Wales to Ontario. I'm married to Kate and we have 2 sons, Niven and Deri.

I don't want to bore you with my life story but the main reason for our move is that I was stabbed and almost killed a few years ago and since then I've had a desire to leave the UK. The current yob culture and the non-existent criminal justice system are disgraceful. I'll shut up now, before I go into a full blown rant.


----------



## sammcall

*Re: Your SO right*

Hi Matthew, thanks for sharing and you are so right the yob culture has go so out of hand they know what they can get away with now and they exploit it to it's fullest! Where abouts in Toronto are you going, how old are your boys, are you all systems go with moving or how far down the line are you? I worry because I have 1 son who is 13 nearly and yes, I would say I have left it rather late to move him but I think he will thank me in the long run when he sees how much nicer the people are in Canada. Hope to speak soon, Sam 




madasaspoon said:


> I'm Matthew (mad as a spoon) and I'm 34 years old, currently in the midst of a move from Wales to Ontario. I'm married to Kate and we have 2 sons, Niven and Deri.
> 
> I don't want to bore you with my life story but the main reason for our move is that I was stabbed and almost killed a few years ago and since then I've had a desire to leave the UK. The current yob culture and the non-existent criminal justice system are disgraceful. I'll shut up now, before I go into a full blown rant.


----------



## madasaspoon

sammcall said:


> Hi Matthew, thanks for sharing and you are so right the yob culture has go so out of hand they know what they can get away with now and they exploit it to it's fullest! Where abouts in Toronto are you going, how old are your boys, are you all systems go with moving or how far down the line are you? I worry because I have 1 son who is 13 nearly and yes, I would say I have left it rather late to move him but I think he will thank me in the long run when he sees how much nicer the people are in Canada. Hope to speak soon, Sam


Kitchener, Ontario - I have family there. We may have to move elsewhere later, depending on where I can find work in the plastics industry


----------



## jen45

*same as your situation*



louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


wowi hav thread with the same dillemma!!...came from canada 3 years ago. hubby is homesick and wants to go back. im scared as we will be living with in laws and will have 2 suitcases and thats it. no savings until we get jobs etc. im like you, can live anywhere but prospect of starting again from scratch is scarey!! can you help me with this?? thanks


----------



## jen45

madasaspoon said:


> I'm Matthew (mad as a spoon) and I'm 34 years old, currently in the midst of a move from Wales to Ontario. I'm married to Kate and we have 2 sons, Niven and Deri.
> 
> I don't want to bore you with my life story but the main reason for our move is that I was stabbed and almost killed a few years ago and since then I've had a desire to leave the UK. The current yob culture and the non-existent criminal justice system are disgraceful. I'll shut up now, before I go into a full blown rant.


totally agree with you and the UK culture which is disgraceful. Hubby and I are trying to decide to go back to canada due to no jobs, govt crap, yobs and basically no chance of ever improving so i just need a swift kick to make my mind up!!.. good luck with your move and we will probably be there too very soon


----------



## jen45

*hello*

Hi I am Jen 45 and hubby Mark. I was born in Canada, moved to scotland when i was 7. Moved back to Canada in 2006. met hubby in canada and he was born in england so fancied living in the Uk so we moved back to scotland 3 years ago. Hubby is homesick and jobless and we are now deciding to move back to Ontario.
Starting again from scratch again aged 45 is daunting and scarey so watch this space!!!


----------



## suzie b

louiseg said:


> Hi guys, thanks for contributing. That is what makes the forum so great! if you are just visiting the site, the best way to get the information you want is to start posting and joining in the discussions. Networking will be your most worthwhile activity in your move.


Hi everyone, this is my first post on the site. My name is suzie b and I came from the UK with Canadian husband and daughter in January 2009. Living in Montreal at present but looking to continue our adventures in a different part of coastal Canada later this year or early next. Can anyone recommend anywhere beautiful, prosperous and full of friendly locals for us to consider please. Oh and we are expecting our 2nd child in July this year, so would like to meet couples with young families for chats and gossip etc. Keep in touch!


----------



## Blitzwing85

Well, i've only just joined yesturday.

I'm Mark, 24 and born and currently live in the North East of England.


Ever since i was young, i've wanted to live in Canada when i was older. 
I currently run the calibration department at a company who manufacture fire safety equipment. I have done this since i left school, so for 9 years now. 
Also gained my advanced apprenticeship in mechanical engineering through the company, nvqs in technical services and training in process auditing. 
Currently considering a degree in mathematics through open university...

I live with my partner, Louise and we have been together for 2.5 years. Doesn't seem like long but we knew each other for a few years prior and we are perfect for each other and would love to move away together. 
No children, but would love to start a family in the next 5-8 years. But i'd prefer to do this in Canada.


Can't think of much else to put, but just want to get as much information as possible and fingers crossed i do get my dream move at some point in the near future.


----------



## johnaubrey

Hi, I'm Jack. I'm engaged to a wonderful Canadian woman who lives in Montreal, and we are currently planning our wedding and my emigration. However, we are finding the process very complicated!

I've spent lots of time in Montreal with her, and miss the city, our apartment, our two cats and, of course, her, intensely.


----------



## blue monday

*Another soon to be British ExPat*

I'm marrying my Canadian girlfriend in June this year . I will be going back to the UK for about 4 month's whilst the PR visa paperwork gets started then ill move across whilst the process goes through the final stages. 

Maybe, if im very lucky ill be one of that small percentage that get the PR within 4 months but ill not be holding my breath for that. Will be moving to Edmonton and doing a lot of weekend visits to the rockies! :clap2: 

The main work issue I have is going from my 23 days holiday a year with a 37.5 hr week to 40 hr weeks and 10 days, (WTF is that about), although i have been told that I may be able to find a job with 3 weeks holiday per year, can just about live with that. 

Just hope I can get a job not long after i get the PR, i'll work in Safeways if I have to as i guess at he end of the day work wise I will do what I need to do not what i want to do, oh and with a company that will give me the 3 weeks!.


----------



## Blitzwing85

blue monday said:


> I'm marrying my Canadian girlfriend in June this year . I will be going back to the UK for about 4 month's whilst the PR visa paperwork gets started then ill move across whilst the process goes through the final stages.
> 
> Maybe, if im very lucky ill be one of that small percentage that get the PR within 4 months but ill not be holding my breath for that. Will be moving to Edmonton and doing a lot of weekend visits to the rockies! :clap2:
> 
> The main work issue I have is going from my 23 days holiday a year with a 37.5 hr week to 40 hr weeks and 10 days, (WTF is that about), although i have been told that I may be able to find a job with 3 weeks holiday per year, can just about live with that.
> 
> Just hope I can get a job not long after i get the PR, i'll work in Safeways if I have to as i guess at he end of the day work wise I will do what I need to do not what i want to do, oh and with a company that will give me the 3 weeks!.



That's how you have to look at it. It sucks that they get less holidays than us...but at the same time how many days off in the UK do we take and just sit at home doing nothing? Then we have to use a day if we EVER want to do anything interesting. Over there, you can Snowboard at the weekend or get out on a bike around the parks and lakes etc. 
You can do all these things without taking time off work as they are on your doorstep. 
So it's not all bad.

At least you get to move sometime soon, haha. I'm thinking that me and my partner should try and each meet a Canadian in Vegas this June...then marry them there as we are not married ourselves. Then maybe we can get in quicker....
If only things were so simple!


----------



## l4ren84

Hi All!!

Firstly, what an amazing and friendly forum this is!! great to see everyone sharing support and advice.

My name is Lauren and I live in Wales UK, with my partner and six month old daughter, I have dreamt of living in Canada for as long as I can remember, the magic of the landscape and wildlife has always appealed to me!! thankfully my partner is of a like mind!! so fingers crossed that it wont be too long in the distant future that we'll be enjoying all that is magical about Canada!!!


----------



## dgjamison

akmacca said:


> Hi There, my name is Allan and I am a 54 year old Australian, who has been fortunate enough to find himself in the beautiful Okanagan region of British Columbia. I have been here just over 2 months now and have quite a few more in front of me. Can't work for now so I am "trying" to write a book to keep me out of mischief.
> 
> I have 5 children back in Brisbane Australia and two will be coming out just after Xmas and perhaps stay and work.
> 
> Varied lifestyle, Australian Army for 25+ years and during that time was lucky enough to visit Calgary (PPCLI) and Edmonton (Airborne) as well as a stint on Baffin Island. Since then I have been a government worker, prison officer, high school teacher a Australian Defence Force Mediator and Conflict Coach and most recently working for the Australian Government in a remote aboriginal community in the Northern Territory of Australia.
> 
> I really love it here, it is so close to the lifestyle in Oz, except for the "your welcomes" "eh's" tipping and provincial tax.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Alan, just reading through old posts, and wondered how you are finding your new life in BC. We returned last August, after being away from Canada for 26 years and I have to say we are looking at going back home. Things have not worked for us, we are on the east coast, outside toronto and have found it very very unfriendly. Like you I am in my 50's, thought we would find friends through playing golf, but unfortunately not.(to be fair to Canada we did'nt get enough time before the winter to really get to meet anyone). Reading all the threads most people seem to be in or going to BC/ Alberta. I wonder if we made a mistake coming to the east coast. The other thing is my kids and grandkids are all back in Ireland and Xmas was just awful for us, we were totally on our own, (Inever had that before) we both tried our best to make it good, but did not work out. Did your daughters come over to you? Would love to hear how you are getting on as I hate the thoughts of going back to the UK but don't know what the alternative is
regards Djam


----------



## richwoollin

I'm rich,

Moved to New Brunswick in 2002 and love it. 

Quite a nice change from drunken fights and concrete. 

Any other people living in NB?

Rich


----------



## dgjamison

richwoollin said:


> I'm rich,
> 
> Moved to New Brunswick in 2002 and love it.
> 
> Quite a nice change from drunken fights and concrete.
> 
> Any other people living in NB?
> 
> Rich


Hi Rich good for you, love to hear when things work for people, wish it had for me, think we just chose the wrong location..... Anyway good luck to you, have a great new life:clap2:


----------



## MOHD

Hi 

I'm Mohammed, palestinian born and lived in Gaza for 26 years, then relocated with my wife and 2 sons to Dubai. I'm civil engineer working currenlty for engineering consultants company - construction. this is the first post for me in this forum. Actually me and my wife are thinking to relocate to Canada but need someone to help us.
Thanks to all


----------



## m field

Soo said:


> Hi there
> Thanks for your speedy reply. We are also going in April/May for a holiday & to check out areas - Isn't that weird!! No, we have never been to Alberta before but it has been recommended by several people & that's the place we have set our hearts on!


Hi we too are going on a fact finding trip in May but to B.C. I am a childcare worker and my husband is a plumbing and heating engineer. We have 3 young daughters 8,5 and 2. We have been talking about emigrating for 4-5 years now and thought we wanted to go to oz, so we went out and travelled around and decided we loved it and it was fantastic compared to the u.k but just to far away and we wanted the seasons - and no sharks!!! So 12 months ago people suggested looking at canada and that is what we have done non stop since. Feel like its taking over my life. So much to think about. At the moment we like the look of the Okanagan region and that is where we plan to visit but we are still keeping our options open. Yes we too are thinking we can't buy that because its just more stuff to take. Just hope it will work out and all the stress is worth it. Our big dilemma is my husbands business which he has run for over 10 years thats doing pretty well. Once he gives it up thats it and if we came back he would hate to work for someone here???????? and family - the guilt!!! I have only posted on this site in the last 4 weeks and whish i had found it a year ago i have found so much info so a big thankyou to everyone.


----------



## Gillian_

*Hi*

I'm Gillian. I'm an English teacher and work in a local high school. I have a lovely hubby and two young children. We are considering moving to Canada but I don't know the first thing about it. I have an uncle (my dad's twin) in Ontario, so that's as good a reason as any to head that way. Might drag my dad along with me, if I can 

I'm going to have a good browse on the forum to see what all the hurdles are going to be! I want to teach English in a high school, as I do here, but I suspect it won't be as straightforward as simply applying for a job...


----------



## jamstan

*Let me introduce myself*

Hi 

My name is James, & my dream is to come and live & work in Canada. 

I'm based in the UK, & due to the fact my late mother was born in Canada, I have citizenship. 

I have always wanted to come out, since I was a teenager, but for one reason or another it did n't happen. Did a college trip, in the 80's to Guelph, talked about coming over permenantly then, but it seemed like a big step, & so the idea stalled. Was tempted more recently to try my luck at farming in Sask, but that did not happen either. Somebody told me that the prairies make East Anglia look positively mountainous, & being a good derbyshire, I need see some bumps!!! 

So I am 49 this year, & time is ticking away, & recent re evaluation of my life has put Canada back at the top of the agenda, with my parents are both dead, & my elder children can now jump on an aeroplane themselves. My wife is not keen, as she has both parent alive, but getting on. 

So current fave destination is BC, I fancy the idea of being close to the sea & the mountains.I hope to visit this summer, & maybe in the winter too, for some skiing. Hopefully the trips will make the dream a reality , & show my sceptical wife the life we could have. I have 5 children ranging from 2-18, who will all come too.

What job would I do, I work for a Citibank, so there could be scope there, & I like fixing (push) bikes, so as you can see, the world really is my oyster!!

One of the biggest problems I have, is that I have a very good life here in the UK, nice house with small mortgage, children in good schools & low crime, so the benefits of coming over are not so tangible or immediate. For me it's the challenge to start again from scratch without the old networks which really floats my boat. 

You may say that I should have done this 30 years ago, & I'll say yeah, but I didn't.

Regards


----------



## AVB2634

Hi All,

Been reading these threads and some very good advice on here. 

I am Amanda and I live in Spain, we came out here in 2004. We like living here but have always dreamt about Canada. My husband has been out there in the past on business and thought both the country and people were great. We have explored immigration and unfortunately due to my husbands age (63) don't meet points required but immigration lawyer said the best route for us would be to get a formal job offer (we also don't have the spare $400,000!). 
I am 40yrs old and my profession is secretarial/administration and I would like some advice as to whether this type of job would eventually end up getting me permanent residency? If so, how would this happen? We are just thinking about it at the moment, but if it is possible, we are thinking of renting our house in Spain and moving to Canada, renting there and then me applying for jobs. We would like to live in the Manitoba area. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated because we do not want to make huge step of moving if in the end it is impossible to live in Canada permanently.


----------



## KnightInExile

Hello everyone! 

My name is Julian and I'm from Coral Springs, Florida, USA. I'm in the process of saving up money to move to Canada permanently. During my childhood, I visited Canada several times and fell in love with the place. Recently, I've been reading tons of articles about this lovely country, weighing out the pros and cons, the practicalities and conveniences it has to offer, and I've decided that Canada is my future home and country. The reason? Well, the scenery is breathtakingly beautiful with its huge mountains, lush vegetation, rich natural resources, good food, universal healthcare, multi-culturism, hockey, and of course, gorgeous women!  

In addition, the people are very friendly and forthcoming. Their values mirror my own: they and especially their government really takes care of its citizens. They look out for each other and are always optimistic even at the worse of times. That is the kind of society that I want to belong to, which is more than enough for me to move to Canada. Now, I'm not bashing my native country, it also has a lot of great things to offer, but I've discovered that it's not for me. I'm the son of immigrants who came from Argentina to the USA for a better life and now, I'm about to experience the immigration process myself for the first time once I relocate to Canada. Speaking of Argentina, I have a cousin who years ago moved to Miami, Florida USA where she met her husband and have a lovely little girl together, went back to Argentina and are currently living in Canada, and they are even happier there than when they were living in the USA. She is the first in my family to move to Canada and now I’m about to be the second, and since I’m still single at age 36 with no children, relocating to another country will not very difficult for me and I can adapt to just about any environment. 

Also, I love winter so that is an extra bonus. To top it off, with the global warming crisis I've learned that Canada will be one of the few countries to benefit from it. As other countries, particularly warmer and poorer countries suffer from the warming, Canada will also be affected, but to a much lesser degree: for other countries it will become unbearably hotter, whereas in Canada it will be getting warmer to the point where the ice will begin to melt and it will pave the way for tourism and encourage more immigration. Canada is the future. I’ve learned many years ago that home is not a place, it’s wherever your passion takes you. Mine is Canada. O' Canada, here I come! :canada: :clap2:


P.S. By the way, I apologize for the long post but my enthusiasm spilled over!


----------



## JazII

*Hello everyone*

Hi Everybody

I just popped in to say hello having joined this forum about 5 minutes ago 

Essentially we have a place in the UK and a place in Spain; the plan is to eventually be based out of Spain however a lot depends on an ongoing legal case.


----------



## Redman

*Hello*

Well I'm from the West coast of Scotland, Ayrshire to be exact. Spent many years in the RAF traveling around the world and visited Canada on a few occasions. Almost made the move in 2006/07 but problems at home put a stop to that  Now possibly looking at going through the process again. My wifes sister lives in Cranbrook and was in Vancouver before that, she's been in Canada for over 20 years. Looking forward to getting some questions answered (hopefully)

Redman


----------



## chevygirl

*What A Mess I Am....LOL*

Well, my name is Lora, and I was born and raised in Canada! Lived there for 26 years (Medicine Hat AB) then I met my husband who is a United States Marine and we paid the high cost to have my two kids and I immigrate down here to be with him! It is now 3 years later and we now have a daughter, and my husband wants to get out of the service and we would like to move back home to Canada! I have so many questions that I do not know where to start.

First! Husband has dual citizenship. He was born in Scotland. Will that help us out any?

Second! My daughter is a US Citizen, I know that I can apply for her Canadian Citizenship very easily from down here. Do I have to emmigrate her and visa and all that even if I apply for her citizenship?

Third! Can my husband join the Canadian Military and will they pay for us to move back?

If anyone can please help me out that would be wonderful! We have 2 years to figure this out before his time is up in the Marines!


----------



## achiphysio

Hello my name is Achi and I am a filipina expat in the UAE working as a physiotherapist for the last six years. I love Canada and I think the country and the people are beautiful. My husband and I have started saving up for this move since 2005 and now we are finally ready. 
I hope and pray that the job situation for physiotherapists are very positive as both of us would love to continue our careers in Canada.

Achi


----------



## Ozie Mum

*missing her baby*

:clap2:


louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!






Hi all 

I have no intention to move to Canada although I have been there on several occasions for holidays because it is so beautiful. Its my daughter, she has been bitten by the Canada bug. She is currently in the process of selling all her belonging and getting out of debt to move there on a Working Visa for 12 months. She is only 21 years old, and there is a lot of water between Canada and home:clap2::clap2: It will be good for her, although I will miss her, she will finally learn to stand on the own two feet. It’s a long way for mum to come to fix her problems. 

Look out BC when she arrives, she is a bit wild:eyebrows:.


----------



## mufasar

*mufasar*

Love this forum its good to share and gain knowledge 

i am in banking industry from last fourteen years right now 

working with barclays bank in dubai. Wish to settle in canada 

love that peaceful country.


----------



## American_Woman

HI there! I'm Amanda and I am from the states. My fiance lives in Vancouver so I spend half the year in the US and the other half in Canada. I'm also a student trying to finish my degree but we decided we can't wait any longer and I plan to move perm this summer to BC. Well, that is if I can get my student visa or some other permit. I found this forum trying to find information on the best way to do all this. Any advice would be very appreciated! Everyone here seems nice and I look forward to talking to y'all (Yup, I'm southern lol).


----------



## magnumtruck

Hi guys just to say im 57 now, Have spent most of my big holidays in Canada over the past 10 years, and if now I was 20 or 30 years younger I would be over ther like a shot, however now I an too old and cannot score high enough, I would simply be comming to retire which is not what Canada wants, we are all allowed to make a mistake in life, this year I am comming over from the UK to experience my first Canadian winter at Christmas which will be my 4th visit, thats all I have to say really and thanks for making me and my family so welcome when I have been over.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Bluebellcat

Hellooo
We are a family of four who applied in the summer of 2007 and have just picked up our visas. Hoping to head out to Vancouver to live in a couple of years. Pretty much settled on Port Moody or Coquitlam, but we are going out again later in the year to land and have another look round. I am a journalist and OH is a police officer, children are 14 and 15. We currently live in Essex, UK.


----------



## hmmpod

*temp work visas*

hi , i have been on this site a few times now and got loads of good info but just a couple of questions if anyone could help- much appreciated:
when sending paperwork to London office do you send all original documents i.e passports, birth certs etc - or photocopies ??? Have got all my info ready to send and pay fees, roughly how long will we be waiting - i have got LMO also for job ,
any advice please would be great 
I take it from this site we dont need to proof funds or would it be wise to anyway? (trying desperately to sell our house) 
many thanks hmmpod


----------



## hgat3507

Hello everyone.

I'm Corey. Right now, I'm living near Trenton, NJ. I'm planning on moving to Canada in the near future. I've been interested on moving to Canada ever since I was young. I'm just here so I can seek advice on how I can go about doing this.

Thanks!


----------



## chryssete

hello! Im chryssete, 28y.o., single, currently working in Hk. I'll be going to canada to work as a live in caregiver this july. May i ask if there are filipino caregiver here or any filipin0 living in toronto or brampton? By the way.This thread is great. Thanks for creating this.


----------



## chryssete

*:thumbsup:*

very well said. We do have same reas0n on going to Canada.. Go go go to canada! Mabuhay!



KnightInExile said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Julian and I'm from Coral Springs, Florida, USA. I'm in the process of saving up money to move to Canada permanently. During my childhood, I visited Canada several times and fell in love with the place. Recently, I've been reading tons of articles about this lovely country, weighing out the pros and cons, the practicalities and conveniences it has to offer, and I've decided that Canada is my future home and country. The reason? Well, the scenery is breathtakingly beautiful with its huge mountains, lush vegetation, rich natural resources, good food, universal healthcare, multi-culturism, hockey, and of course, gorgeous women!
> 
> In addition, the people are very friendly and forthcoming. Their values mirror my own: they and especially their government really takes care of its citizens. They look out for each other and are always optimistic even at the worse of times. That is the kind of society that I want to belong to, which is more than enough for me to move to Canada. Now, I'm not bashing my native country, it also has a lot of great things to offer, but I've discovered that it's not for me. I'm the son of immigrants who came from Argentina to the USA for a better life and now, I'm about to experience the immigration process myself for the first time once I relocate to Canada. Speaking of Argentina, I have a cousin who years ago moved to Miami, Florida USA where she met her husband and have a lovely little girl together, went back to Argentina and are currently living in Canada, and they are even happier there than when they were living in the USA. She is the first in my family to move to Canada and now Im about to be the second, and since Im still single at age 36 with no children, relocating to another country will not very difficult for me and I can adapt to just about any environment.
> 
> Also, I love winter so that is an extra bonus. To top it off, with the global warming crisis I've learned that Canada will be one of the few countries to benefit from it. As other countries, particularly warmer and poorer countries suffer from the warming, Canada will also be affected, but to a much lesser degree: for other countries it will become unbearably hotter, whereas in Canada it will be getting warmer to the point where the ice will begin to melt and it will pave the way for tourism and encourage more immigration. Canada is the future. Ive learned many years ago that home is not a place, its wherever your passion takes you. Mine is Canada. O' Canada, here I come! :canada: :clap2:
> 
> 
> P.S. By the way, I apologize for the long post but my enthusiasm spilled over!


----------



## justanrach

Hi this is our 1st time on this site, my friend recommended it she is moving to Cyprus, anyway myself, hubby and 2 little boys really want to move to Canada. We would love to go to either BC or Alberta, my husband is a Plasterer with his own company and a part-time firefighter. I work in sales, hoping to get loads of info off you experts and eventually move out there.


----------



## gilkk

Hi everyone,
I'm Gilly, 30, I am from Kilkenny in Ireland but am currently based (4.5years) in Christchurch New Zealand. I have recently accepted a job offer for a position at the University of Windsor and will be moving to Canada in January of next year so I am spending loads of time on here reading posts trying to get a feel of the place, I am hoping I will love it as much as I have loved my time in NZ.


----------



## yorkshireterrier

louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


hi my name is martin, have been looking to have a go at working in canada. i have been thinking about it for a while, spoke to my partner and she said basically if you want to have go do it. i just want to have a go and do something with my life before its too late. I know its a big thing to do but life is too short, i'm not a big fan of the uk


----------



## Canucksgirl

Hi 

My name is Jo and I have a million and 1 questions I am hoping I may get the answers too from this forum. I am at present living in the Uk with my 2 kids but my boyfriend is Canadian and it's getting to the point in our relationship where we would like to take it that step further along.


----------



## yorkshireterrier

hi my name is martin,
my advice would be go for it, you have a good appotunate to make a god life for yourself


----------



## EdwardB

Hi, My name is Ed. I've been on the site loads of times, while trying to figure out whether I could/should take the plunge. Right now I'm waiting to clock up my second year of qualifying experience, saving up and learning French...


----------



## intrepix

I'm Rob, presently living in Victoria on Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada but don't plan on retiring here which is why I've come to this forum. I'm getting close to making a move as my retirement is not far off and I don't want to retire in Canada. I'm fairly well travelled and I have a good idea where I don't want to retire but I've come to realize it takes more than a nice house on or near a beach to keep me there. I need to find a place that I fit into without feeling I've chosen the wrong place because it's too remote, too limited or just too boring. I need a place that is quiet, serene but the action isn't far off whenever the mood strikes. Near the Ocean as I like to fish but large cities are out of the question so I have to find a place that offers a balance with good weather and peace of mind.


----------



## pierpoint

*Emigrating to Ottawa*

Hi I currently live in Liverpool, England with my husband and 2 year old daughter. My husband has been offered a job in Ottawa and we are trying to research the best areas where to live with a small child with good transport links as I will not be driving. Any ideas or suggestions would be great, as we do not know where to start

Carol


----------



## hassan10010

hi .. its *hassan* from a very poor country named Bangladesh bt we r mentally very rich . i m by professionally a Architect pass frm Dhaka. at present i live in *Dubai* & job so. young & single. 

last of days i think also determined to shift myself in Canada. hopefully i need advice from all of my expert friend.


----------



## intrepix

pierpoint said:


> Hi I currently live in Liverpool, England with my husband and 2 year old daughter. My husband has been offered a job in Ottawa and we are trying to research the best areas where to live with a small child with good transport links as I will not be driving. Any ideas or suggestions would be great, as we do not know where to start
> 
> Carol


Knowing what I know about Ottawa, it has been listed as the best place to live in Canada although I have lived in Ontario most of my life, I now live in Victoria, B.C.
I'd first like to tell you that my suggestions are just suggestions, nothing more but this is what I would do. First, go online and Google ... Ottawa English Newspapers and then check out the classifieds as this will give you some idea as to apartments or houses for rent or sale. Next, get a Google map and get familiar with the area that you will be working in and relate that to the area that you would prefer to rent or buy in. Ottawa has a fairly good transit system and since it is so close to Gatineau which is just across the river and closer to the downtown area than the airport, you might want to consider living in Gatineau
where English is spoken but it would be helpful if you spoke French as they can be a little reluctant to speak English. The more information you get from the classifieds, maps and any other information you can get from the online English newspapers, the more in tune you will be with respect to where to go, how to get there and what to expect in so far as cost and transportation. This is very beneficial as I usually do this whenever I'm going somewhere I've never been and you will often get photos of the places you want to rent, buy or travel in but the maps alone will help a lot. There is a lot to see and do in Ottawa from ice skating on the canals in winter to a Picadilly Circus type of downtown core shopping and street entertainment. Fireworks in summer near the Parliament buildings to going to parks, ski resorts, Quebec is a wonderful place to visit as they really do have a distinct society which I often envy. It's a nice city, great place to live, low crime and lots to see and do no matter what your interests. The airport is about 16 miles south of downtown Ottawa, buses do travel to and from the airport, avoid taxis if you can as they can be costly. Driving is on the right hand side of the road throughout Canada, USA and South America so it would be best to get accustomed to this as soon as you can.


----------



## intrepix

hassan10010 said:


> hi .. its *hassan* from a very poor country named Bangladesh bt we r mentally very rich . i m by professionally a Architect pass frm Dhaka. at present i live in *Dubai* & job so. young & single.
> 
> last of days i think also determined to shift myself in Canada. hopefully i need advice from all of my expert friend.


I'm not entirely sure as to if or what is going on with Canadian Immigration as things change but that is where I would start. You can either go to the Canadian Embassy wherever it is located near you or go online and just Google Canadian Immigration. Depending on whatever requirements they have, you will have to fill out an application to immigrate to Canada. This will take time and you should get the application filled in and returned as soon as you can as things change quickly, especially when it has to do with the middle East. Canadian Immigration does have some prerequisites which must be met although I cannot tell you what they are or how they might relate to your particular country or circumstances. I do know these change and the sooner you apply the better but find out what the conditions or prerequisites are and go from there. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful but Canadian Immigration is the first and only way of acquiring landed immigrant status that I'm aware of.


----------



## jrey492003

*Hello from Mexico*

I moved to Tequisquiapan June 2009. I have just joined this on-line expat community and found that I have replied to messages from 2008...silly me. 
Anyway, I am searching for expats who live in the state of Queretaro. 
In 2008, I was in an auto accident which caused me to go on disability. I have now had surgery and am back to being my energetic self. Looking for social connections wthin the state of Queretaro. I hope to hear from you out there. Thanks, Joanne


----------



## Guest

*Please allow me to introduce myself...*

:yo:My name is John and I haillane: from Sussex, England:tea:. I'm Canadian :canada: now, and before moving to British Columbia in 1989, spent 21 years in the Toronto area of Ontario.:smow:

I live with my wife:kiss: in Port Moody:thumb:, a suburb about 20 minutes east:car: of Vancouver:rain:. We have two adult children:hug: and two grandchildren:grouphug:, all close by.

:wofrofessionally I'm in the real estate business specializing as a Buyer's agent:welcome:, and my lifetime hobby is volunteerism:help:.

Perhaps we'll have an opportunity to connect:ranger: at the forum here.


----------



## Jared

Hey all,

I'm an Aussie (otherwise known as JAFFA or CanAussie) living in Vancouver, Canada. Have been here for a couple of years, although first lived in Vancouver 10 years ago, then had a 7 year hiatus.

I started up a site to help Aussies like me who are on the Working Holiday Permit after we got here this time. Much like this site, it seeks to help those who are travelling, as there is lots of information out there that would be great to know before you need it, and as you need it... rather than after you need it (20/20 hindsight)!

That site is Canaussie.com 

Thought I'd joing up here and see if I can help out some others along the way!

We've just had twins here in Vancouver, so now we actually have little CanAussie's of our own 

J


----------



## jrey492003

*Apologies*

Apologies to all in Canada!
I thought I was in the Mexico Expat forum
Imagine my surprise!!!


----------



## BSUR6935

*Looking For A Little Help*

Greetings all!
My name is Lisa and I thought I'd stop by here and see if you all can give me a little guidance. My husband is being considered for a position in the Toronto area. Apparently, my job is to cobble together all of the facts, opinions and numbers in order to determine whether or not any offer is worth responding to. I started the internet search and am discouraged to find so little information outside of government sponsored websites.

So, I'm interested in the "business" of living. Rent, home prices, groceries, utilities, schools, and the like. Our daughter is four, and we also have 3 dogs and an ancient cat. We currently live in the suburbs of Chicago. If you'd like to share, I could sure use your help..

Thanks!


----------



## intrepix

BSUR6935 said:


> Greetings all!
> My name is Lisa and I thought I'd stop by here and see if you all can give me a little guidance. My husband is being considered for a position in the Toronto area. Apparently, my job is to cobble together all of the facts, opinions and numbers in order to determine whether or not any offer is worth responding to. I started the internet search and am discouraged to find so little information outside of government sponsored websites.
> 
> So, I'm interested in the "business" of living. Rent, home prices, groceries, utilities, schools, and the like. Our daughter is four, and we also have 3 dogs and an ancient cat. We currently live in the suburbs of Chicago. If you'd like to share, I could sure use your help..
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I was born in Toronto and I know the area fairly well. Whenever I want to know about an area that I've never been to, I just Google the area, ( Toronto),
newspapers. Go to the classifieds and you will find properties for sale/rent, 
job listings but you can also find job listings through the "Job Bank" which is a Government of Canada job website for employers/employees and anyone searching for work or jobs in various Provinces and Territories of Canada. I remember the Toronto Star but it's been a long time since I lived in Toronto so I don't know which newspapers have been bought out or no longer in business.
Your pets may have to go through a quarantine process, I really don't know as the rules and regulations change so you may want to check into this area via the Ontario Humane Society or Canada Immigration. I would also advise anyone that is looking to immigrate to Canada to either go to a Canadian Embassy or contact Canadian Immigration. DO NOT try to fast track via online websites that promise anything for a fee as there are a lot of scammers who extort money from those who can't read or write English. I would try to focus on where your husband will be working, look in the areas that are closest to his work. You can google a map of Toronto and get some idea as to the names of the areas of Toronto and then check out the newspapers that have home/rental listings for that area. Keep in mind Toronto very big but most all streets run east to west and north to south in a grid like formation. Subways, bus and street cars also run in a similar fashion so it can be faster and easier to go to and from work via public transit which is the TTC or Toronto Transit Commission. You can find anything you want to know about Toronto by just Googling or finding links through Google via Newspapers or websites. Good luck and welcome to Toronto


----------



## camilla22

Hello well my name is Camilla, i am 22 years old and currently a student nurse specialising in mental health. My boyfriend is jason and he is 24 years old and currently a team leader for Tesco supermarket. 
We are both interested in moving to canada after i have finished my degree in 3 years time.

I joined this forum just to gain some more information and help basically. I have a few questions for those who have moved to canada from the u.k.

How long did it take for the visa to go through?
Did you move to canada alone and look for a job and house whilst out there, or did you go through an agency?
Having moved to canada from the u.k, is it easy to find work? are you better off money wise?

Thanks xx


----------



## lionlisa

hello everyone, This is Lisa from China
I like reading and listening music in my spare time, sometimes go out for sports,such as running,gyms, playbadminton


----------



## Guest

louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


Hi everyone, I've joined today.
Husband and myself and two children emigrated to Ontario after a 2 year wait in 2005, have been here 5 years, got our dual citizenship, our parents became ill we got homesick last autumn and are due to head back next week. Unfortunately our house hasn't sold, so hubby has to stay here and sort that out. We're all feeling very fragile at the moment, and can't bear the thought of him remaining here.
Everything's on your doorstep in Great Britain, instead of having to travel so far. We actually miss the rain and the milder winters, the history and culture, better education and of course family.


----------



## Guest

*UK Qualifications cane mean NOTHING in Canada*



camilla22 said:


> Hello well my name is Camilla, i am 22 years old and currently a student nurse specialising in mental health. My boyfriend is jason and he is 24 years old and currently a team leader for Tesco supermarket.
> We are both interested in moving to canada after i have finished my degree in 3 years time.
> 
> I joined this forum just to gain some more information and help basically. I have a few questions for those who have moved to canada from the u.k.
> 
> How long did it take for the visa to go through?
> Did you move to canada alone and look for a job and house whilst out there, or did you go through an agency?
> Having moved to canada from the u.k, is it easy to find work? are you better off money wise?
> 
> Thanks xx


We have friends who are fully qualified nurses SRNs in the UK and emigrated to Canada and their qualifications are not recognised, so they are either doing menial tasks in hospitals, or re-training or looking for a different line of work - very disappointing. Same applies with mechanics and Heavy Goods Vehicle drivers. Wages are a lot less than the Uk and you only get 2 weeks holiday per year. Canadians seem to give people who they know a job rather than give it to a skilled worker from the UK.


----------



## The_Elliotts

Hi folks, I'm Claire born and living in Scotland. My husband, and I are seriously considering the big move to Canada. Our first wee one is just about 17months so I think if we're going to do it's best to move while she's small while she's still able to accept the changes easily and so she's not out of sync for starting school. So we've started our reseach and one place it's led us is here!


----------



## leciramsavre

hi all!

im acel! newbie here! currently base in doha.
looking forward to get some help like advices, tips on moving to canada.

Thank you.


----------



## edenpool

Hello, My name is Marius and I came from Romania in 2002 to leave in Spain.
I own a construction company Eurobuild Costablanca that does from swimming pools to new houses.


----------



## shashy

Hello, we are a family of 6, hoping to make the move next spring/summer. All our paperwork was sent to London early feb and we are now waiting for the next step.
We havent got a clue where we want to settle yet. Although we were originally looking at BC or AB, the cost of the houses there are quite expensive and we didnt really want to have a mortgage. We are now thinking about Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Nova Scotia or New Brunswick as house prices are more reasonable. We would appreciate any views on these areas, good or bad. The youngest in our party is 18, so we havnt got to find schools or anything but will need to find employment for as many of us as possible. My husband is a car mechanic, myself and my two daughters work in childcare and my son in law is a plumber, our son, the 18 year old, has just left college and isnt sure what he wants to do yet. He studied the three sciences at college and is awaiting his A level results. We know its not going to be easy, especially finding employment, but have had enough of the UK and would like a bit more space and a better quality of life for us all, which we cant have here.
This forum is great and I have found out quite alot from here already but obviously have a lot more research to do and will be coming on here regularly for as much info as poss.
We would especially like to hear from any others who have made the move to any of the areas above. Thanks. Shash & family


----------



## kreste

It was a great reading with some of your experiences! Me Ive always been wanted to migrate in canada but still no chance. I was just hoping that someday I could come in there and settledown with my family.


----------



## rich68

*Greetings!*

Hi all

I am 36 years old and I've been working in Switzerland for the last three and a half years, crossing the border each day from France. I post occasionally on some local forums but every now and again I browse around other forums, especially related to Australia, New Zealand and Canada.

Well a few days ago I came across a post by chance from someone I believe I know from Aston Uni so I thought it was time I registered and said hello :wave:. I was trained in science but moved into IT.

Moving to Canada has been a loose idea of mine for some years, hence browsing internet forums mentioned above. But I am now going to be made redundant at the end of the year so I am busy looking for jobs and wondering how feasible it would be to go on another little adventure! I did go to Toronto about 10 years ago for a holiday and it was great. Some kind of temporary visa would be ideal but my occupation doesn't seem to be on the official list. So I'll keep an open mind. We all know what state the UK is in but it can sometimes take a while to realise the grass isn't always greener elsewhere. However, a change is always refreshing.

There's a whole load of information on these forums so I will gen up before asking any specific questions. Thanks for reading!

Richard


----------



## plopez

Hi Everyone,

My name is Pablo from Spain, My wife and I always wanted to move to Canada, and we think now is the time to change, we have to young kids 2 and 4 years old so we are plannig to move in 9 or 12 months to start the school and to have the time to prepare everything. It seens very usefull this site. Thank you for all your hekp in advance.

Regards


----------



## rewillia

*Newly Arrived*



Hello Everyone, I am Rick, a new Dubai resident as of Aug.01, 2010. Still searching for a residence, I am single, 55, an caucasian American, 30+ years experience as an expat living in numerous countries and regions.

Highly active, I enjoy most things, outdoors, music, motorcycling, cars, dining, dancing, and general socializing with others. Culturally friendly, I look forward to meeting new friends here in Dubai.


----------



## *Olivier*

Hi all,

I'm a 26 years old, currently living and working in Spain, my wife and I would love to settle down in Canada so we are getting as much information as we can...^^
This forum seems to be a deep source of informations and I'm sure we will find all we need about how to live in Canada.

Thanks in advance.

Olivier


----------



## Welcan82

Hello all. Just joined expatform after stumbling accross is while searching for some info regarding my permanent residency application for Canada.

My name is Dafydd, I'm 28 and I currently live in Wales. I've been working throughout Europe for the last 5 years or so as a mechanic/sheet metal worker within the aircraft industry. Having grown tired of all the economic instability in the UK and Europe over the last couple of years (not to mention other gripes with the UK and the way it's run) I came to the conclusion that my future would be far more secure in Canada. 

I set the wheels in motion earlier this year, and began my application for permanent residency under the federal skilled worker class. I'm currently completing the second 'phase' of the application which I hope to be sending to the London, UK office over the next month or so. 

I will also be visiting Canada for 3 weeks in September, travelling by car from Toronto to Vancouver. Aside from enjoying the adventure and beautiful scenerey I hope to get a better feel for which areas I'd like to move to. I'm currently swaying towards Alberta, BC or Nova Scotia, but that may well change when I get there, as I'm notoriously indecisive! 

I'm certain I will have plenty of questions over the coming months and hopefully I will be able to contribute some valid info to the site as well. Looking forward to getting to know some expat Canadians :thumb:


----------



## Captain_Turtles

Hi everyone

I'm 20 living in Wales. I've always known I wanted to live abroad when I was older. I got 'tied down' with a guy who had no interest in going anywhere so gave up the idea and dreams. Then in the last few weeks I broke up with him and decided to follow my dreams.

I have met the most amazing guy who lives in Canada, all the places he's already shown me I have just fallen in love with, and now I'm looking at moving out there to live with him. I've spent hours upon hours reading and researching the web about the whole process of moving to Canada. My main problem (and it's something that's actually really stressing me out), is the 'skilled worker' thing. I'm only 20 and have A-Levels, but no degree. I have no interest in obtaining a degree for three years. 

Since the age of 16 I've been a photographer, I was shooting weddings, christenings and balls by my self at that age. I now have my own home studio which I've just set up. So I'm thinking of that being my profession? But.. with only an A Level to go buy, and sort of 'self emplyed' status (while having other jobs for a regular income, waitressing etc) how does it.. even count? And what job would I even go for out there? I'd love to teach photography, but then I know I'd need all the qualifications to go with it. It's just mind boggling at the moment and this has turned into rather a long rant =)

I'm spending 3 weeks out in Canada in 8 weeks (60 days!) so maybe that will calm things down.


----------



## Welcan82

Hi CT. What part of Wales you from originally? How long you lived in the States for? 
I spent 3 weeks travelling from NY to LA last september. Passed through Ontario on the way, couldn't get over how nice everyone was in Canada. Can't wait to get back there next month for a few weeks.

Not too sure where you'd stand with the skilled worker route... maybe sponsorship would be a option if your boyfriend is Canadian... not entierly sure of the ins and outs of that either though! You may also qualify for a study visa, although I'm sure you've already looked into these options. It all seems quite daunting at first, but it does come together slowly if you persevere.


----------



## Captain_Turtles

Heya, I'm from South Wales, near Swansea.
The 'expat in USA' was a mistake I'll have to fix that! I'm still here in Wales!

That sounds like a great trip! I'm flying to San Francisco in 8 weeks, staying there a few nights then catching the Amtrak up to Seattle, that's where my boyfriend is meeting me and we'll have just over two weeks together then. I'm looking at spending a few months (as long as possible) out there next year hopefully while the papers are all going through. I'm just quite unsure of where to start and what route I should take. I'd love for photography to be my career it's my passion, but I'd be happy just getting any job if it meant I got to be out there if you get me.


----------



## Welcan82

Aye, know what you mean. I'm going the permanent resident route as a federal skilled worker, but once I'm out there I'll be looking for any work I can find. I guess you're looking at moving to BC or Alberta then as you're meeting your bf in Seattle? Passed through San Francisco last year, it's a beautiful place.

I'm not far from Swansea myself, just outside Carmarthen in fact. Love Wales but there's little left to keep me here unfortunatley. 

I quite like photography as well, but far from any kind of a professional level! I'd imagine the best route would be to try and obtain permanent residency via sponsorship from your partner if you wanted to stay in that line of work, as I don't think it's on the list of jobs. Don't quote me on that though...


----------



## Captain_Turtles

I see, and yeah photography is an odd one. Quite frustrating really, but most things I have always had interests in such as surfing, wakeboarding etc, if I had qualifications here it would probably mean nothing over there..

And yeah he lives in Victoria, I can't wait to go there it looks beautiful!

How long has the process taken you so far? and how much longer do you think you'll have to wait?


----------



## Welcan82

I started filling it out in Feb, but I work pretty long hours so it took a month or so to complete the paper work for the initial application to the central office in Canada. I Just got the go-ahead to submit a more detailed application to the local office in London, which is about 40% complete at the moment, just waiting for certificates, references and language tests now, so could be another month or two before I can mail all the paperwork. I think the CIC target of reducing application times to within 12months is quite realistic. I'm hoping to be in a position to move sometime next spring ...fingers crossed. 

Other routes, like a study visa, would probably have a different time scale. I'd imagine it would be a quicker process than the PR route that I'm taking, but that's just my guess. I'm sure there would be a few people on here who would have a better idea about this. The CIC website does have a lot of info, but isn't always easy to navigate, the layout could be clearer. Still, it's where I've got all my info from so far.


----------



## customsinfo

*Hi I'm a Canadian Customs Officer*

I like to help people with their Customs questions. Feel free to ask me anything you want about the Customs Process. I know some immigration too as we have cross trained. its just not my area of expertise.

cheers

Customs Info


----------



## Captain_Turtles

Welcan82 said:


> I started filling it out in Feb, but I work pretty long hours so it took a month or so to complete the paper work for the initial application to the central office in Canada. I Just got the go-ahead to submit a more detailed application to the local office in London, which is about 40% complete at the moment, just waiting for certificates, references and language tests now, so could be another month or two before I can mail all the paperwork. I think the CIC target of reducing application times to within 12months is quite realistic. I'm hoping to be in a position to move sometime next spring ...fingers crossed.
> 
> Other routes, like a study visa, would probably have a different time scale. I'd imagine it would be a quicker process than the PR route that I'm taking, but that's just my guess. I'm sure there would be a few people on here who would have a better idea about this. The CIC website does have a lot of info, but isn't always easy to navigate, the layout could be clearer. Still, it's where I've got all my info from so far.


Ohhh I see, well that's cool.
Ideally I'd like to go the skilled worker route if being a photographer classifies as that. Only problem being it's self employed. I'm assuming that's more of a problem than a helpfull thing for some reason, perhaps it isn't.

I'll be looking into it more when I get back from my three weeks trip in October though, plenty of time =)


----------



## DianaCanada

*facebook.com/dianasalem*

Hi,

I am a legal assistant specialized in immigration to Canada.
If you have any initial concerns about immigrating to Canada please feel free to reach me.


----------



## family guy

Hello to all.

My name is Steve and i have a wife and two young sons at the ages of 7 and 17 months. My wife and I would love to move to Canada in the very near future. Our only problem is where to start and how. My wife (Mel) has an NVQ3 in teaching assisting and i have been a ceiling and partition fitter since i left school over 12 years ago. I am just about to start some training courses in football coaching and teaching people to swim, these subjects are very close to my heart and i would like to have a career in these fields if possible.

We would be very gratefull to anybody who could help us with any kind of infomation to get us started in our move to Canada.

Kind Regards

Steve.


----------



## samspade

Hi Everyone
I'm Sam from India. By profession I'm a Software Engineer and have recently been offered to join my company's office in Ottawa and I have accepted it. My paper work for a TWP has started and am super excited about the opportunity to work in Canada. I'm 27 years old and enjoy music, movies, good food... quite a foodie I must say and playing pool.


----------



## johnman

*Greetings*

My name is Giovanni, I'm originally from Rome, Italy. I've lived in Quebec but have since moved to Cornwall Ontario because without having mastered the french language leaves many doors closed to me. I'm a website designer at present who works out of my home but am working towards obtaining my carpentry certification. I have to say I'm really happy to be living in Canada because here in Ontario I was accepted into a government sponsored program that allows me to take carpentry courses completely free! This is an example of one of the many opportunities in Canada that make it one of the best places to live.


----------



## jonsco00

*Hi everyone*

My name is John and I'm from Scotland

My partner and I are are looking at emigrating to Canada within the next couple of years. We are just starting our research on the whole process and looking at the background info of the areas we would like to move to, which are Vancouver and Toronto

Looking forward to reading about others and their experiences of emigrating to Canada and I would hopefully like to make some contacts/friends along the way.

Regards

John


----------



## kilburina

Hi,
my husband has a Canadian passport and a job interview in Toronto next week after being made redundant here in Ireland. I'm Irish.
We have a baby son (born at the end of August) and a 2 and a half year old daughter so I think our move, if it happens, is likely to be one of the more stressful ones we've done! 
Any help and knowledge I can pick up here is bound to help!

Kilburina


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar

Hi Everyone ,
I am from India and we are exploring our options to move to Canada.
We are both 40 years of age with 2 kids and my mother-in-law who is a dependent on us.

We checked a few sites and we find that we may be eligible to apply under Skilled Migration List under 
0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers for my Husband or 
1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management for myself.

We had a few questions which we wanted advice on...........hoping someone can help-
How long does the application process take and what are the job opportunities/prospects?

waiting to hear from you all.

Sunita


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar

*Pls help*

Hello Diana
would appreciate if you can guide us...........

I am from India and we are exploring our options to move to Canada.
We are both 40 years of age with 2 kids and my mother-in-law who is a dependent on us.

We checked a few sites and we find that we may be eligible to apply under Skilled Migration List under 
0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers for my Husband or 
1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management for myself.

We had a few questions which we wanted advice on...........hoping someone can help- which visa option do we apply under and How long does the application process take and what are the job opportunities/prospects?

waiting to hear from you .


regards
Sunita



DianaCanada said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a legal assistant specialized in immigration to Canada.
> If you have any initial concerns about immigrating to Canada please feel free to reach me.


----------



## nardy8

Hi there!
My name is LEONARD T. I'm 30 years old and i am living in Rome, Italy with my wife Ionela.
For now i'm working for DEFENSECURITY ITALY, armed services.
I would like to know if we have any chances to come to Canada and work in the same field (security officer, armed forces, police officer).
Some of my esperience:
Univ. Professor Assist. Level 2, "Constantin Brancoveanu" University, Braila, Romania 
- Subject: Computer, Internet, Office, Access, Excel, Word, Power Point, Corel, CorelDraw
Operator safety, night watch, "Uniservice Security" – Rome (Unarmed service), Italy
Operator Safety Institute & Surveillance DEFENSECURITY - Rome (GPG) (armed services), Italy
Specializing in surveillance, security
Certificate - Antikriminal, Antiterrorist World Organization SPECNAZ/SPETSNAZ GLOBAL
Certificate - Safe & Secured Defensive Driving - DEFENSECURITY
Attested - E.U. Red Cross - First Aid /Early Intervention
...

First Language - Romanian 
Reading skills

English / excellent
Italian/ excellent
Spanish / good,

Writing skills

English / excellent
Italian/ excellent
Spanish / school

Based on my work experience, can somebody tell me if there is a way for us to move to Canada and what we will have to do to get there. We would like to move to Canada for good, it's our dream.
Thanks to all of you!!!


----------



## nardy8

OPSSS!!! Sorry guys. My bad. I posted for 3 times the same thing.


----------



## lesbutler

Hi all

Just bumped into this forum,I'm a bloke from Croydon who married a French Quebecer who did not like Waddon Croydon so I have lived just outside Montreal since 86 and become a Canadian citizen.

My French is still bloody poor but the French here say so is my English so it matches !

Anyways just saying hello.


----------



## agentpoodle07

Hi,

My name is Nen. My partner and I along with two cats and one dog are on the way to Canada. We are currently in New Zealand, as we moved from US to NZ a few years ago, and now we are moving back to North America to be closer to our friends and family.
My partner had a job offer in May (specialist doctor), through employer my partner got 5 years LMO submitted the work permit applications early July and our work permits have arrived a few weeks ago. We were told that this is the fastest way to get to Canada and we can apply for Canadian residence later when we are there.
Have arranged the tickets for all five of us and will be in Canada early November.
It has been a very straight forward process from day one which started with me searching for the job via internet for my partner in Vancouver area. We are lucky as my partner's profession is on the shortage lists so we received a few interests within a week. They sponsor the site visit as well, my partner went there in May and signed the contract. We are so happy.....


----------



## Jennianne

Anyone on here live in edmonton or suburbs?? need help in finding the best places to rent there my hubby went last week on a work visa and we need a rental house asap so me and our 2 boys can join him. thanks


----------



## Getting There

Jennianne said:


> Anyone on here live in edmonton or suburbs?? need help in finding the best places to rent there my hubby went last week on a work visa and we need a rental house asap so me and our 2 boys can join him. thanks


You've probably found the Calgary Apartments For Rent | Calgary Rentals | Edmonton Apartments For Rent | Edmonton Rentals | RentFaster.ca website but just in case, I thought I would mention it as a good resource for finding rentals.

Kind regards,

Eamonn.


----------



## Jennianne

thankshave been looking on there more looking for recommendations on nice areas in and around edmonton somwhere with decent schools for my boys too



Getting There said:


> You've probably found the Calgary Apartments For Rent | Calgary Rentals | Edmonton Apartments For Rent | Edmonton Rentals | RentFaster.ca website but just in case, I thought I would mention it as a good resource for finding rentals.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Eamonn.


----------



## Getting There

Jennianne said:


> thankshave been looking on there more looking for recommendations on nice areas in and around edmonton somwhere with decent schools for my boys too


I gather Sherwood Park is very popular.

Eamonn


----------



## Jennianne

where in alberta did u relocate too?



Getting There said:


> I gather Sherwood Park is very popular.
> 
> Eamonn


----------



## Getting There

Jennianne said:


> where in alberta did u relocate too?


We're in Okotoks, south of Calgary. Loving it here.

Eamonn


----------



## Galloway

Hi, new to this forum so be nice please.
We still live in Scotland but are having a serious look at BC. Having spent the last 20 years farming and developing properties here we feel like a fresh chalenge, not sure what exactly but we have alot of business experience and energy.
How would we go about looking for business's for sale or opportunities in and around Vancouver or Vancouver Island? 
Many thanks .


----------



## brandy2509

*hi*

I,m Jason from the uk looking to move to canada,oz or new zealand


----------



## Little Mizz Polar Bear

Hi everybody,


We live in Peterborough, Ontario, love it here. The fall colours are amazing, every year it's more beautiful.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Western_Europe

Hello! / Salut!

Well, Im portuguese but lived in South America when I was younger. Now I'm moving to Canada to be with my family, although I'm not sure yet if I'm moving for good or just for a few years, depends on how things develope for me over there. 
I'm a almost gratuated Graphic Designer, in my 20's and probably moving to Montreal or near it.

Feel free to reply and/or contact me 

Regards


----------



## jonsco00

missninetyukuk said:


> Hi my names is heather ,
> 
> im 25 was born in toronto moved to glasgow as a tot ,and was raised here in scotland ,im currently finishing my honours degree in business and hrm .My partner is 30 ,from dublin (been living in glasgow for 5yrs ) he works as a security guard but desperatly wants to go back to being a printer .We a looking at moving to vancouver summer 2010 ,any help or tips would be greatly appreciated .
> 
> hx


Hi Heather

Just to say as I am originally from Glasgow (and now in Fife) and looking at Vancouver for a move, I hope that you have been able to move over there and hope the move itself went ok for you. I will be interested in reading how you have got on. Take care

John


----------



## mikem

Getting There said:


> We're in Okotoks, south of Calgary. Loving it here.
> 
> Eamonn


hey just joined the forum,myself and my girlfriend are thinking about moving to Calgary iv done loads of research on different cities.i think Calgary is the best so far

i'm a plumber with ten years experience and my girlfriend is a hairdresser is there work in Canada at the moment or has the recession hit there too.i know plumbers are on the government wanted list for skills but i don't want to go over and be looking for months for work


----------



## Getting There

mikem said:


> hey just joined the forum,myself and my girlfriend are thinking about moving to Calgary iv done loads of research on different cities.i think Calgary is the best so far
> 
> i'm a plumber with ten years experience and my girlfriend is a hairdresser is there work in Canada at the moment or has the recession hit there too.i know plumbers are on the government wanted list for skills but i don't want to go over and be looking for months for work


Welcome. That's funny, I just picked a family up from the airport who are here on a research trip (I'm a Realtor that helps folk to relocate) and the hubby is a plumber. I'm putting them together with some other clients of mine that know a few plumbers so that, over a few beers, this chap can get a more informed view of the job market and so on. What's my view? Talking generally, not just about plumbers, it has been a difficult couple of years here, as it has everywhere else in the world. My perception has been that the downtown has not been as deep here as the UK and that we have moved out of recession a little earlier. I think we are in choppy waters still for the next year but I am hopeful that, slowly but surely, the economy will begin to move ahead.

Your set of skills will always have a demand (wherever you go). That said, I think that good advice would be to try to get here on a permanent basis, not as a temporary worker. That way, if you find work and lose it, at least your status in the country is not at risk and that takes a whole bunch of pressure off you.

I don't get the sense that plumbers are lining the streets searching for work here but as always, more experienced, well qualified people with the right attitude to work will likely get more work than those with less of these things. Have a look at the Trade Secrets website (Tradesecrets.gov.ab.ca). It will give you a good background in the certification requirements for working here.

I hope this helps. If I can help further, you can contact me on here with a private message or via my blog (see the link) or just post questions on the forum so that you get a range of answers from different people.

Kind regards,

Eamonn.


----------



## tinadean

*All about us.....*

Hi everyone!

I am called Tina, married to Dean, we have two young boys Reece & Louis (8&6) and a french bulldog called Darli.

We lived in the UK up until 3 years ago, we moved to France and at present are still here!

We now are thinking about a move over to Canada, (we don't know where???) but obviously need to do a lot of research so I thought I would join the forum and gather loads of useful info form you people....

Would love to hear honest opinions on the work front (OH a joiner) social charges, cost of living, crime, schooling, health care. weather basically everything !!

So I look forward to your postings...speak soon

Tina in rainy France x


----------



## Getting There

tinadean said:


> Tina in rainy France x


Welcome Tina in rainy France! A search of the forums will no doubt unearth answers to many of your questions. For us, Alberta was a good choice. That little bit more laid back than the pace of life in the UK and also compared to, for example, Vancouver, where we had started our own research some years back. It still has everything we need to enjoy our lives and having the Rockies as a backdrop to life is a real "pinch yourself to believe it" thing for us, even after several years here!

Maybe ask some specifics in individual posts and it'll make it easier for folk to offer bite sized chunks of advice/opinion.

Eamonn


----------



## cuckoo

elouisapresley said:


> We have friends who are fully qualified nurses SRNs in the UK and emigrated to Canada and their qualifications are not recognised, so they are either doing menial tasks in hospitals, or re-training or looking for a different line of work - very disappointing. Same applies with mechanics and Heavy Goods Vehicle drivers. Wages are a lot less than the Uk and you only get 2 weeks holiday per year. Canadians seem to give people who they know a job rather than give it to a skilled worker from the UK.


hIYA,

My name is Natalie 35yrs young! with a bossy 3.5yr old daughter.

Somewhat concerned re your post, as a nurse practitioner who is trying to decide whether to move to Australia or Canada??? Have your friends taken the nurse exam, that is required to practice??? And are they RGN or SEN?? thanks ever so much if you could reply xx


----------



## Jennianne

as a midwife here in uk i have found out that you have to sit an oral, written and practical exam to get on register in alberta not retrain hope this helps


----------



## cuckoo

Jennianne said:


> as a midwife here in uk i have found out that you have to sit an oral, written and practical exam to get on register in alberta not retrain hope this helps


Hi Jennianne,

Thankyou for replying so quickly, i thought that was the case, i've been on the association website regarding registration, just says prior to exam you may be employed as a graduate nurse, obviously until you have done it then full registration, i hope the previous comment doesn't mean once you have full registration then you will be a skivvy!!! Hopefully not! I work in primary care in the UK , it seems the transition is much simpler to Australia, they are crying out for midwifes by the way!!! It all seems a bit strange!Not looking forward to yet another osce, i have to say!!

Natalie x


----------



## Jennianne

i know but i would be looking at perth in wa and they arent offering sponsorship visas there at the moment to long and costly to go on a perm residency! my hubby went to edmonton a month ago to start a new job following him over with my 2 boys next month x


----------



## cuckoo

Jennianne said:


> i know but i would be looking at perth in wa and they arent offering sponsorship visas there at the moment to long and costly to go on a perm residency! my hubby went to edmonton a month ago to start a new job following him over with my 2 boys next month x


Thats a shame, yes I am already registered in WA, thats where i was originally looking at, still am, but did live in a place called medicine hat in alberta 10yrs ago and loved it, didn't want to come home but had to for work reasons, i was a telecoms engineer at the time( random jobs i know)! i visited edmonton and had a fabulous time, and the big shopping centre was amazing, people are really friendly, fabulous scenary all around you, canada would be my ideal choice for bringing up my daughter i have to say, its just the worry of jobs, i am by myself so i don't want to be working shifts, the moving doesn't worry me, but being destitute might!!!hahahaha so i am still trying to find out which would be best for us aus or canada>>>>> I hope your move goes really well and you find your feet xxx let me know how your getting on x


----------



## Jennianne

im not looking to go straight into working as a midwife as we dont know anyone our there so babysitting going to be a problem! hapy to do anything at first then can look into registering once settled


----------



## cuckoo

i think you will be fine x


----------



## Justme31170

*Hi all*

Hi all, My name is Mandy and I live in Northern Ireland. My brother lives in Calgary and we are hoping to join him when my youngest daughter has finished her A'levels. 

We are all very excited about the move but my eldest daughter who has her own house and life is not so excited or understanding!! 

Hubby is a diesel fitter and I am an administrator so we hope the transition will be straight forward. We aren't sure how to apply at the moment or even when to apply but I'm sure with some advice from the forum we will work it out. 

Nice to meet you all


----------



## dirtyghettokid

hello all!
i'm JB - i'm from southern ontario! i've been living in ireland for nearly 12 and a half years. i am married to an irishman and have been wanting to move back to canada for the last five years! i really hope to make it back next year, though my husband is reluctant to go despite the shambles this country is in at the moment! i have no family over here and have spent my entire adulthood here, so it will be a bit daunting returning to canada and having to start with zero with the likes of banking and car insurance!

anyway, looking forward to chatting with you all here!


----------



## blackiel

*Hello*

I'm considering emigrating to Toronto Canada from the UK in the next few months to take up a senior job there. I would not be on ex-pat status. I am currently negotiating a package with the employer.

I am very green at this and have never worked abroad.

I've been trying to work out a few things like:

- the relative cost of living between the UK and Canada, i.e. is Canada cheaper and by how much?

- do citizens pay Federal Tax as well as Provincial Tax?

- is national health insurance payable, like in the UK?

- how about Municipal Tax. How much is that?

- how much is it to get to work by train from the suburbs to central Toronto?

- is dentistry, and are opticians free as part of the Canada health service, or do citizens pay for that as extras?

Help would be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## leavingonajetplane

i'm 23 & from ireland,i'm a recent graduate of event management with a full time job in one of the best companies in my industry. 
my partner is 33 with a full time job as a truck driver with one of the best jobs in his industry. the problem is we are on opposite sides of the country & neither could afford to give up our jobs to move to be with the other.
we decided we wanted to get out of ireland & start a new life together,a better quality of life. {tired of recession talk & lack of action!}

done endless hours of research & hope to be in GTA by July 2011.

i have so many questions....

look forward to chatting


----------



## ranchoo

*Hello*

Hi All,

We from India and so will be moving to Canada in the month of Apr next year .

We are from the finance back ground ..just to give u a little glimpse. I work in a HNI Department and do account reconciliations for them whereas my wife also works for a reputed bank in India.
As you all are already in Canada,can you assist us which place will have decent job oppurtunities (if any contacts will be nothing like it ) with a decent rent (especially for a 1 Room apartment as we are only 2).

Awaiting your response .

Thanks Ranchoo.


----------



## Annie01332

Hi, I'm Annie (32) and hoping to move to Nova Scotia with my partner Steve (30). He will be the main applicant as he works in IT, I do general office work. I'm currently doing a course in massage which I'm hoping will lead to a professional qualification which I can use in Canada. 
Our main reasons for wanting to move to Canada are; the quality of life, the great outdoors and the clean living. We want to start a family soon but neither of us want to bring children up in England - it's not the same place we grew up in.
We have been to an emmigration show and decided on Nova Scotia as our destination after going there - it looks beautiful. We are planning a research trip, hopefully next year.
We are in the first stages of emigrating - it's going to be a lengthy process but I know it will be worth it in the end.
I'm hoping that we can get an insight of ex-pat life in Canada by grilling you guys on this forum!! That's it for now.
Thanks
Annie


----------



## adrian.costineanu

Hi All,


My name is Adrian, I am Romanian, I am currently working in Dubai, UAE.
I wish to immigrate to Canada, but unfortunately I don’t meet the minimum amount of points. I joined your forum to get your help and advices on what should I do to realize my dream.

Thank You


----------



## brockleyemma

*advice on immigration process as spose*



DianaCanada said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a legal assistant specialized in immigration to Canada.
> If you have any initial concerns about immigrating to Canada please feel free to reach me.


Hello there and thanks for offer of help. My husband is Canadian and has been in UK for the past 18 years. We are married with two children who have Canadian citizenship. We are planning to move to Canada once we sell our and house but not sure when that will be. My question is is it easier to apply for residency from the UK or can I do it once we get to Canada? Also do the children need to get Canadian passports? thanks for your help.

Emma


----------



## pmarc

Hi, my name is Paulo, from Brasil. I am a geophysicist in a major brazilian oil company, where I work as research geophysicist. Right now I am going through a Masters at UNICAMP (one of the most prestigious brazilian universities).
Me and Wife are planning on moving to Canada in 2012. Will apply in the middle of 2011. Either I or she will be the main applicant, as we both qualify. She has degrees in Arts and Buss. Admin.

Our first choice of city would be Calgary, AB, if I can at least get a Foreign Licensee recognition from the APEGGA, so I can work normally as a Geologist (my degree) or Geophysicist . I also plan to start this process nest year.

If not, then we need to reassess the plans


----------



## bcam

*trying to get to toronto*

I'm currently living in the US and wanting to drop everything and move to toronto. I have a passport but no work permit or visa. I'm trying to get an unskilled job, ie coffee shop, restaraunt, whatever. I'm looking for a point in the right direction as far as work permits, residence, any thing that would be of help. thanks so much in advance.


----------



## 111905

Hi, my name's Maciej. I'm currently living and working in the UK as a metal polisher/welder. I'm planning to move to Canada next year. It will be a good challenge


----------



## jock4u2nv

hi my name is mark i live in the uk at the mo. i am single 35 years old and i want a different life style and canada is where i would like to start my new life. i work in heavy plant machinery so thats what i will be looking to do for a job over in canada. somewhere in bc i would like but first thing i need to do is work out what steps i need to do to get a working visa. i was in the process of getting my visa and all relevante paper work but i meet someone so it was put on hold and that was a couple of years ago so the process will be different now


----------



## shahadat73

*Canada my dream country!*

Hi I am Mohammad and I just joined this forum and got to know so many people. I am impressed and believe will keep continue to come this site on a regular basis. 

I am doing a small business in Toronto for last 5 years and enjoying my life. I am kind of happy person.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxonmywayin

*Eager to start a new chapter*

Hi, I'm 48, born in the US and lived here most of my life. My wife and I have four grown children. My wife's dad was born in Canada and is a dual US/CAN citizen, so she applied for and received her Canadian citizenship a few years ago. Three of our kids are now also living in and citizens of Canada. We love it and travel there (rural NB) as often as possible. We have many friends and connections there.

Now we're finally making the move. We have a home there, my wife has already moved up and is getting everything in order, and I'm accompanying at the end of this year -- just a few weeks now. Definitely a few issues to work through before (and after) we get there, but we have been planning this for a long time and are excited to finally make the move.

Anyone who can give semi-official immigration advice, I would love to hear from you! I have some important questions but don't know who to ask. Thank you! 

Steve


----------



## cono_sur

onmywayin said:


> Hi, I'm 48, born in the US and lived here most of my life. My wife and I have four grown children. My wife's dad was born in Canada and is a dual US/CAN citizen, so she applied for and received her Canadian citizenship a few years ago. Three of our kids are now also living in and citizens of Canada. We love it and travel there (rural NB) as often as possible. We have many friends and connections there.
> 
> Now we're finally making the move. We have a home there, my wife has already moved up and is getting everything in order, and I'm accompanying at the end of this year -- just a few weeks now. Definitely a few issues to work through before (and after) we get there, but we have been planning this for a long time and are excited to finally make the move.
> 
> Anyone who can give semi-official immigration advice, I would love to hear from you! I have some important questions but don't know who to ask. Thank you!
> 
> Steve


I may be able to help you. I orchestrated the immigration process for my wife to come here. =)


----------



## teresa999

*Hi everyone*

Fingers crossed im doing this right.

I am a nurse currently living in Scotland but I am looking to move to BC. My husband is a Senior Contracts Manager but has just recently been told he will be made redundant in Feb. This has prompted me to look into the move as I have always wanted to move to Canada but have been dragging my feet. Anyway I have joined this site to gain some knowledge of how to go about things. After looking on the net im not really sure what sites are legit or just a con.... anyway I would be grateful of any info regarding where I should be looking. There is a seminar that I am going to attend in feb which I hope to get some info from.

Thanx people.


----------



## Jennianne

Hi

i came over to alberta from scotland a month ago on my husbands work visa, Im a midwife but havent registered here. The info i have been given before i left for registering in alberta is that you have to sit alot of exams just to register and they cost alot of money!

If you could maybe get a job to come to they might fund this for you?? I have been told that nurses are better paid out here than the uk hope its true!

have u thought about where u want to end up in canada? If you have a job to come to you could come in on a work visa like my hubby did you are tied to the one employer but its the quickest and cheapest way.

My hubby only had his interview in feb and he has been here since spetmber but could have been sooner he dragged the process out a bit more as he was finishing a contract back in the uk




teresa999 said:


> Fingers crossed im doing this right.
> 
> I am a nurse currently living in Scotland but I am looking to move to BC. My husband is a Senior Contracts Manager but has just recently been told he will be made redundant in Feb. This has prompted me to look into the move as I have always wanted to move to Canada but have been dragging my feet. Anyway I have joined this site to gain some knowledge of how to go about things. After looking on the net im not really sure what sites are legit or just a con.... anyway I would be grateful of any info regarding where I should be looking. There is a seminar that I am going to attend in feb which I hope to get some info from.
> 
> Thanx people.


----------



## teresa999

Jennianne said:


> Hi
> 
> i came over to alberta from scotland a month ago on my husbands work visa, Im a midwife but havent registered here. The info i have been given before i left for registering in alberta is that you have to sit alot of exams just to register and they cost alot of money!
> 
> If you could maybe get a job to come to they might fund this for you?? I have been told that nurses are better paid out here than the uk hope its true!
> 
> have u thought about where u want to end up in canada? If you have a job to come to you could come in on a work visa like my hubby did you are tied to the one employer but its the quickest and cheapest way.
> 
> My hubby only had his interview in feb and he has been here since spetmber but could have been sooner he dragged the process out a bit more as he was finishing a contract back in the uk




Hiya 

Thanks for replying... we had been looking at Vancouver but our friends brother is in Calgary and he is going to contact us with some information that may help my husband get some work when he is over there. I have been looking at jobs on the internet for nurses over there but havent applied for any yet. I was hopeing that when we attend the seminar there will be people there who may be able to help us. We did attend one a couple of years ago and got a lot of info then. It is only now I feel we should just go for it. Our son has just turned 16 so I wasnt sure if he would be able to come or not. It is still early stages for us but im hopeing that things are in motion early next year. Good website referals would be most appreciated.

Thank u


----------



## top cat

Hi all,
My name is Tony, married to Anita with two great kids, Killian (12) and Nicole (8).
Originaly from Ireland I moved to the Netherlands in 1993 where I met Anita and settled down for17 years . We have been living in Bahrain in the Middle east since 2007. 
We have decided to but all our effort into moving to Canada in 2011. We feel it is the place to settle, bring up the kids and get the most out of life.
We have only just started the exploritory journey so any tips are extremely welcome.


----------



## kristoffer gibson

Hi my name is Kristoffer I have been married to my wife Marie for 6 years and we have 2 kids. Since I left school I have worked on numerous railway renewal jobs and am currently working as a construction supervisor on the railways. Marie is a hair and makeup artist. We would like to migrate to Canada as this has been a dream of mine for many years. We currently live in Scotland. We would very much appreciate any help and advice that you guys could offer us in making this dream come true. Thank you and I hope that you also find what you are looking for.


----------



## Mollyincanada

*MollyinCanada*

My name is Michelle and I live in Orangeville Ontario Canada. I have lived in Ontario my whole life (that's about 40 years...ha). I am researching a move to Dominican Republic (5-10 year plan). I have found these forums to be very helpful and thought in the meantime I'd also give back with what I know for those who are looking to move here. I'm happy to share my opinion and answer any questions I can! Take care everyone and Good Luck!!


----------



## Slystone

Hi !
My name is Sylvain, I am currently a French assistant at Wilfird Laurier University in Waterloo, and when my work is ended, I may choose (or not) to stay in Canada for a while (I just miss France so much).
See you on the forum!


----------



## Phi

*To stay or go???*

Hi everyone, I have just joined the forum and am looking to gain some valuable advice!! I am a nurse manager and my husband is a firefighter, we have two children. The bleek outlook in Ireland has brought us to the point of looking to live in Canada. I have applied to the nursing board in Newfoundland and have recieved a temporary licence to practise, however they require 400 hrs work experience before I can sit there state exam! I am amazed and bewildered at the thought of moving my family, lock, stock and barrel on the hope that I will pass the exam!! Once the licence to practise is activated it only lasts 8 months, I don't know what to do, help!!!!!!


----------



## Jennianne

i moved to canada end of november to join my hubby who started a job here in september. I am a midwife back in uk but really hard to get on the register here u have to sit a lot of exams which all cost money!! alot of money!! this is in alberta though not going to be able to do mine for a while costs enough to set up home here never mind extra cash for that. Good Luck at least u can get over temp ive heard the pay is better over here


----------



## Deecoco

*Senior Newbie*

Hello everyone Im Dee (oldie 72) I was born in London, brought up in Berkshire, spent 28yrs in North Devon and the last 10 yrs here in Spain My Husband is Colin and I have a Cairn terrier called Angus. WE ARE ALL (inc Angus) hoping that we can move to Canada in the near future to join our son and grandsons. My son has lived in Ontario for 20 yrs and married to a Canadian . I have not seen my grandsons for 14 yrs. We are sincerely hoping that our family sponsorship will be accepted.. Any information or advice anyone can give would be most welcome. Thanks Dee Kingston


----------



## Phi

Has anyone who has sat the CNRE give me any ideas what it is like, I have the book but haven't really looked at it because I have to do this 400hrs work experience first and I have to figure out a way of doing this when I am still living and working in Ireland!!!


----------



## JFK

Hey guys, we hail from India, currently residing in UAE.. Completed our visa procedure ( SWC) a few days back.. hoping to move to Canada either Ottawa or Calgary come summer.. wishing best for everyone here.... )


----------



## scotiagirl

*hi*



kristoffer gibson said:


> Hi my name is Kristoffer I have been married to my wife Marie for 6 years and we have 2 kids. Since I left school I have worked on numerous railway renewal jobs and am currently working as a construction supervisor on the railways. Marie is a hair and makeup artist. We would like to migrate to Canada as this has been a dream of mine for many years. We currently live in Scotland. We would very much appreciate any help and advice that you guys could offer us in making this dream come true. Thank you and I hope that you also find what you are looking for.


hi, we have the same idea about moving from scotland to canada. i've been in touch with a lady who moved here to kilmarnock from canada and although they weren't sure at first have stayed because the recession hit canada meaning no job for her husband.

have you done much research?

teresa


----------



## olimurugavel

Hi .. I am from India. To be very frank, I am really struggling hard to move to Canada with a job. I am a freelance photographer and designer. Well experienced in all kind of designing softwares. I wanted to study there but, I am not able to make it because of my financial status. Now struggling to get a job. I mailed so many people but no reply yet. I am really sad that I couldn't move there. If somebody who can help me.. That will be a big turning point in my life.


----------



## julieb

*info on areas and schools in vancouver*

hi myself,husband and 10yr old son are looking to move to vancouver in july/august 2011, my husband already has a job set up, and once i settle my family into the canidian life i will also be looking for work, just something general a few hours a wk to stop me getting bored!,we have been looking at White Rock,Surrey,Cresent beach,Kitsilano,west Vancouver,Coquitlan and richmond areas to set up home, could anybody give me any information on these suburbs. also could anybody give me any information on schooling for my ten yr old son, he is very bright and his education is very important to me ( i would say the schooling is more important than the area really). my husband has to get to the city quite handy for meetings, and also will be flying to and thro so about an hours drive to the airport would be handy too, any info would be greatly appreciated as looking all day everyday is giving me headache, and i havent got a clue were to start, thank you, julie


----------



## vanessa606

Hi All
I'm a 35 yr old ex-lawyer (can we ever really be ex ??) and mother 18 month old with another on the way. My husband is 31 and an experienced shuttering carpenter on big civil jobs. We've seen his income eroded by both inflation and an uncontrolled job market and although he's on a good income we've seen our quality of life really suffer in the recession. We'd love to live somewhere more open, less crowded and where we can offer our children a really good quality of life. I've got closer links to my family and so the Antipodes don't appeal to me for that reason. I also have family in Vancouver and around Canada and feel we could get some help and support setting up. It all depends on the construction industry in Canada I suppose, I'm trying to look into that now.

I'm not scared of the move, just of leaving my parents without their only child and grandchildren.... how have other people thought their way around this ? My parents moved to SA when they had me so I hope they would understand.

Vanessa


----------



## soozyq

Hi All,
I am currently located in Ireland trying to live through the recession I am hoping to move to Alberta with my Partner who has been offered a job and is planning to move on a temporary work permit. 
Based on my partner having a job offer and moving on a temporary work permit (job in skill class B) is it likely that I will be able to move at the same time on an open work permit? I am struggling to work out how you apply for an open work permit. 
Any info would be gratefully received. 
Susan


----------



## Jennianne

Hi we r in edmonton, alberta. My hubby came over on a temp work visa in september we followed out in nov. I got an open work visa at the immigration at the airport and my 2 boys got study visas. are you travelling together? if you are you will get one at the same time he gets his when u land in canada.

where in alberta you moving too?



soozyq said:


> Hi All,
> I am currently located in Ireland trying to live through the recession I am hoping to move to Alberta with my Partner who has been offered a job and is planning to move on a temporary work permit.
> Based on my partner having a job offer and moving on a temporary work permit (job in skill class B) is it likely that I will be able to move at the same time on an open work permit? I am struggling to work out how you apply for an open work permit.
> Any info would be gratefully received.
> Susan


----------



## soozyq

Jennianne said:


> Hi we r in edmonton, alberta. My hubby came over on a temp work visa in september we followed out in nov. I got an open work visa at the immigration at the airport and my 2 boys got study visas. are you travelling together? if you are you will get one at the same time he gets his when u land in canada.
> 
> where in alberta you moving too?


Thanks for the quick reply. We will be traveling together hopefully and I will be named as a common law partner on my partners visa. Did you have to pay two separate fees to obtain the visas or were you automatically granted your open work visa based on your husbands visa fee?

We are hoping to move to Lethbridge all going well.


----------



## Jennianne

I had to pay for my work visa as will you probably i just had to have all my hubbys apllocation paper work and a copy of his visa cause we didnt travel together u will need a common-law form do u have it?



soozyq said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. We will be traveling together hopefully and I will be named as a common law partner on my partners visa. Did you have to pay two separate fees to obtain the visas or were you automatically granted your open work visa based on your husbands visa fee?
> 
> We are hoping to move to Lethbridge all going well.


----------



## soozyq

Jennianne said:


> I had to pay for my work visa as will you probably i just had to have all my hubbys apllocation paper work and a copy of his visa cause we didnt travel together u will need a common-law form do u have it?


Thanks for letting me know that. There is so much to learn!! 
Did you pay for both visa applications at the same time? Or did you need to pay this on arrival in Canada?
We have the common law form thanks. 
I hope you are enjoying your new life in Canada.


----------



## Jennianne

we paid on arrival my hubbys work paid for his i had to pay for mine and the boys. bring plenty of winter clothes with you if your coming out soon -25 here today!!!!



soozyq said:


> Thanks for letting me know that. There is so much to learn!!
> Did you pay for both visa applications at the same time? Or did you need to pay this on arrival in Canada?
> We have the common law form thanks.
> I hope you are enjoying your new life in Canada.


----------



## soozyq

Thanks Jennianne, it is great to get info from someone who has been through the process. I thought my Christmas in Scotland has acclimatised me for the cold winters but -25 is a bit colder than I am used to.


----------



## Jennianne

to be -35 with the wind at the weekend!!!!! you just dont go out walking in it much lol they had a low of -57 last year!



soozyq said:


> Thanks Jennianne, it is great to get info from someone who has been through the process. I thought my Christmas in Scotland has acclimatised me for the cold winters but -25 is a bit colder than I am used to.


----------



## soozyq

So it might get a bit cold then!! Thermals will be the order of the day.


----------



## Jennianne

we all got snow boots out here they are cheap in walmart



soozyq said:


> So it might get a bit cold then!! Thermals will be the order of the day.


----------



## soozyq

Sounds like a plan. At least I know what to except now. Hopefully by the time we have things sorted out the temp might have picked up a little. Have to sign off now. Thanks for all your advice.
Susan


----------



## mis1973

hello, i am miss. i am from spain and just i am appying for skilled worker visa recently. I am marrid and have two children.
I hope we can finally make it.

reards


----------



## outoflight

*Hello!*

Hi all,

This site is a bit of a gem. I have been planning on moving to Toronto for some time now, and finally I am almost in the situation where I can make it a reality.
...nervous excitement kicks in.

I graduated in sound production for film and television and have a growing portfolio representing my achievements to date, but I have also been working in television production for what will be a year by the time I arrive. I would be looking to continue working within these industries when I get to Toronto and was wondering if anyone could give me any pointers from the Canadian side as to the most positive and professional routes to explore in order to give myself the best chance of finding relevant work.

I have a list of companies I am planning to contact with my experience and hopes, can anyone enlighten me as to whether this is a good or pointless move? In the UK I have worked for the BBC and other respected production companies (also the Met Police and MOD).

I will be entering the country on a TWP (unless I strike gold before I leave), hoping to gain work in my chosen field. I am 25 years old and will be entering alone, looking to live in or around the Toronto area as I've heard it has excellent media links.

Any help anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated!

Kind Regards,

Nick


----------



## ksam550

hi all,
i am soon moving to canada currently going through the official stuff , the plan is to move to torronto looking to buy an apartment there , i am ISO consultant , how is the job scenario there can someone help with good places to stay and with job finding.
sam


----------



## Dorefamily

*Hello*

Hello - I have just come across this site. My husband (a carpenter), my daughter (3yrs) and I are starting our skilled workers visa application for Canada. We are very excited, at the moment we are drowning in Ireland. My husband has no work, i own and run a coffee shop that is not making any money for us. Our government is a joke. I use to live in Guelph Ontario with my parents and moved back to Ireland when I was 10yrs. My mother is canadian (yes I could apply for my citizenship but the process is longer than the skilled workers visa.) 
would be very interested to chat to anyone who has recently sent in their application as we are going to apply ourselves so as you can image the paperwork is rather complicated. so I have a few questions. Also would be nice to chat to Irish who have recently moved to Canada and maybe the Ontario area.
Looks like a good site,
Becky


----------



## saral87

Hello everyone!
Well I decided to say hello because you guys are going to see me loads in the next few weeks/years haha!

I'm originally from Malaysia but have been in England for about 4 years now, on a visa for 2 more years...but something happened along the way and now I'm looking to go live in Canada! 

I'm recent graduate in Graphic Design, so just mucking around and applying for jobs really, till I get employed haha! I play the piano, flute and viola in my university's orchestra  

and the best thing is...my boyfriend is from Waterloo, Ontario and we're in a long term distance relationship at the moment. Sad as it is, but it's true


----------



## aneres

*Hello*

Hi we are a family with 4 kids ages 12 (twins), 6 and 2 years and are planning to move to Canada in the summer we already have our PR visas. My partner has just started job hunting in the Albera area would like any advice at all thanks


----------



## Getting There

aneres said:


> Hi we are a family with 4 kids ages 12 (twins), 6 and 2 years and are planning to move to Canada in the summer we already have our PR visas. My partner has just started job hunting in the Albera area would like any advice at all thanks


Hi aneres,

Congrats on getting your shiny PR visas! We moved out to Okotoks, Alberta over 3 years ago and we love it here, despite the fact that we've shovelled a heap of snow off the drive in the last two days! But's it's all part of life here.

What sort of work will your partner be looking for? Certainly, having the PR visas will help although I do think a lot of employers still like to see you in the flesh. Do you think an employer networking trip (ie: building upon what you are doing right now with the start of your job search) before you come out here in the Summer, would be possible, even if it was only your partner?

Have a mooch at our blog below if you want...will give you a little flavour of life out this way and I am sure that both of us and the many good folk on this forum will be delighted to try and help with any questions you have.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## Jennianne

Hi where in alberta you thinking of moving to? we r in stony plain we have 2 boys 5 and 9 we moved here 2 months ago from scotland! x







aneres said:


> Hi we are a family with 4 kids ages 12 (twins), 6 and 2 years and are planning to move to Canada in the summer we already have our PR visas. My partner has just started job hunting in the Albera area would like any advice at all thanks


----------



## aneres

*Hi*

Hi Eamonn and Janet,
Nice to hear from some one already, my partner is an industrial engineer working in the medical device area at the moment but has experience in other areas also. The plan at the moment is to try get a few interviews arranged and him go out for this. We are thinking he probably might end up heading out before us as we would rather the kids finish the year in school and start a new school in sept. 
Would love to hear any practical tips that might help with the move, ie how easy is it to find housing, register the kids for school etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Serena and Pat




Getting There said:


> Hi aneres,
> 
> Congrats on getting your shiny PR visas! We moved out to Okotoks, Alberta over 3 years ago and we love it here, despite the fact that we've shovelled a heap of snow off the drive in the last two days! But's it's all part of life here.
> 
> What sort of work will your partner be looking for? Certainly, having the PR visas will help although I do think a lot of employers still like to see you in the flesh. Do you think an employer networking trip (ie: building upon what you are doing right now with the start of your job search) before you come out here in the Summer, would be possible, even if it was only your partner?
> 
> Have a mooch at our blog below if you want...will give you a little flavour of life out this way and I am sure that both of us and the many good folk on this forum will be delighted to try and help with any questions you have.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## aneres

Hi, not sure on areas yet will depend on the job front. How are you getting on over there do the kids like it?? really looking for as much info as I can get now thanks x



Jennianne said:


> Hi where in alberta you thinking of moving to? we r in stony plain we have 2 boys 5 and 9 we moved here 2 months ago from scotland! x


----------



## Jennianne

if your on facebook my email address is [email protected] you can add me on there easier than chatting on here xx




aneres said:


> Hi, not sure on areas yet will depend on the job front. How are you getting on over there do the kids like it?? really looking for as much info as I can get now thanks x


----------



## Getting There

aneres said:


> Hi Eamonn and Janet,
> Nice to hear from some one already, my partner is an industrial engineer working in the medical device area at the moment but has experience in other areas also. The plan at the moment is to try get a few interviews arranged and him go out for this. We are thinking he probably might end up heading out before us as we would rather the kids finish the year in school and start a new school in sept.
> Would love to hear any practical tips that might help with the move, ie how easy is it to find housing, register the kids for school etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Serena and Pat


Hi Serena and Pat,

If you drop us an email at some point (you'll find an email somewhere on the blog below), we can send you back a bunch of job hunting/resume writing resources that might be of some value.

Your plan re trying to get a foot in the door of a few places before heading over is spot on.

Housing - Rentals, around Calgary and surrounding towns, seem to be a case of feast or famine! There are some good rental websites out there and for us, we think one of the better ones is Calgary Apartments For Rent | Calgary Apartment Rentals | Edmonton Apartments & Rentals - RentFaster.ca. If you are thinking of buying a home at some point, then REALTOR.ca - Welcome is the place to start (given it would probably not be the done thing to point you to my own website!). There are masses of properties out there at present. We're still in Buyers market conditions at present although this will probably ease off as the year progresses, into more balanced market conditions.

Schools - Will be driven by the catchment area for where you are living. The Calgary Board of Education have some good resources for determining catchment areas for each school. Visit Calgary Board of Education - Schools and Areas
The Edmonton school board have similar info here - Find a School
Other school boards will have similar resources that are easily found when you have a clearer idea of where you would settle. Be aware that these are Public School resources. There is also a Catholic schooling system. For Calgary and surrounds, you want to be looking at the Christ The Redeemer School District, here... Christ The Redeemer Catholic Schools

Anyway, drop us a line if you feel inclined. We'll help where we can.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## patjmurphy

*making the move from Ireland ot Canada this year*

Hi all,

We got our PR cards in 2010 (myself, partner & 4 children) & this year we're planning on making the move. I'm currently job hunting 

regards,
Pat.


----------



## Getting There

patjmurphy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got our PR cards in 2010 (myself, partner & 4 children) & this year we're planning on making the move. I'm currently job hunting
> 
> regards,
> Pat.


Congratulations on getting PR Pat and best wishes with the job hunt.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## Sandgroper

Hi, have just found out about this forum and joined. Hubby and I are expat Australians, currently British Citizens living in Scotland with our 7 year old son. We did a house swap to the South of Ontario in 2008 and loved Canada. If all goes according to plan we hope to increase our qualifications (physiotherapy and reflexology) over the next few years so we can both get an SWV. We're not sure where in Canada we want to settle and hope to make a couple more trips in the meantime to visit other areas.

Ontario was lovely but we were thinking more rural - and I want to avoid anywhere that gets too hot in summer. Obviously we will be looking for somewhere that has reasonable chances for finding work and we can have some space. Plus, if our son continues to develop his figure skating, we'd be hoping to find a good coach. So if anyone has any suggestions for areas we could look into it would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
Jo


----------



## patjmurphy

Getting There said:


> Congratulations on getting PR Pat and best wishes with the job hunt.
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


Thanks Guys. Finding a job while still in Ireland may be challenging. But I'm tenacious lol

Pat


----------



## Getting There

patjmurphy said:


> Thanks Guys. Finding a job while still in Ireland may be challenging. But I'm tenacious lol
> 
> Pat


Certainly it can be tough to find work when you are remote from the job market, especially in an economy that is still in recovery mode. It can make it too easy for employers to pass by your application.

If you are able to make a few connections with companies of interest, you might consider a networking/job hunting trip to see if you can then get some face time with decision makers at those companies.

Being tenacious will absolutely help...I think, in life, generally, we make our own luck.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## patjmurphy

Getting There said:


> Certainly it can be tough to find work when you are remote from the job market, especially in an economy that is still in recovery mode. It can make it too easy for employers to pass by your application.
> 
> If you are able to make a few connections with companies of interest, you might consider a networking/job hunting trip to see if you can then get some face time with decision makers at those companies.
> 
> Being tenacious will absolutely help...I think, in life, generally, we make our own luck.
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


That's the plan guys. Hope to arrange a trip sometime soon and do some "meet and greets."
By the way I believe you've already has some email conversation with my better half Serena. You gave some good advice. Thanks  good to know there is people out there willing to help 

Pat


----------



## Getting There

patjmurphy said:


> That's the plan guys. Hope to arrange a trip sometime soon and do some "meet and greets."
> By the way I believe you've already has some email conversation with my better half Serena. You gave some good advice. Thanks  good to know there is people out there willing to help
> 
> Pat


Ah yes! Happy to help Pat.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## samwoods622

Hello Friends,
I'm Sam Woods here....I'm 28 year's of old. Happy to be here.... 
Enjoy!!


----------



## jason'n'jo

Hi 
My name is Jo and have just started looking into moving to Canada. I work as a civil servant and my husband Jason is an electrical engineer. We have two children, Matthew aged 9 and Rebecca aged 3. We have wanted to do this for some years but until Jason left the RAF we couldn't do anything about it, and then life sort of got in the way !?! Would be willing to go anywhere in Canada as long as it had good schools etc for the kids and was safe. Really need to take the plunge now cos its just getting us down living in doom and gloom all the time.
Look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Getting There

jason'n'jo said:


> Hi
> My name is Jo and have just started looking into moving to Canada. I work as a civil servant and my husband Jason is an electrical engineer. We have two children, Matthew aged 9 and Rebecca aged 3. We have wanted to do this for some years but until Jason left the RAF we couldn't do anything about it, and then life sort of got in the way !?! Would be willing to go anywhere in Canada as long as it had good schools etc for the kids and was safe. Really need to take the plunge now cos its just getting us down living in doom and gloom all the time.
> Look forward to getting to know you all.


Hi Jo, Jason, Matthew and Rebecca,

Welcome to the forum! 

Like you, we spent a number of years thinking of moving before we actually took the plunge. It is not without its challenges but for us at least, over 3 years post the move, it has proved very worthwhile.

There's lots of good advice to be had on this forum to help you try and narrow down your choice of place to live and a research trip would certainly help you.

For us, we looked at Vancouver and surrounds. Beautiful place but didn't quite feel like it could be home. Calgary was the destination for our next visit and we instantly developed an affinity with the place...big enough to keep you busy but not so big that it becomes a hard place to live (we had enough of that in the SE of the UK). Even for us though, there is still so much of this fabulous country that we have yet to touch upon...discovering it all could take a lifetime!

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## Jennianne

Hi we moved to edmonton, alberta end of november so still settling in here! our move wasnt planned hubby saw advert for job here last xmas and was here in the september on a Temp work permit!! We def did the right thing jumping ship UK going downhill fast!!!!!!! We have 2 boys 9 and 5





jason'n'jo said:


> Hi
> My name is Jo and have just started looking into moving to Canada. I work as a civil servant and my husband Jason is an electrical engineer. We have two children, Matthew aged 9 and Rebecca aged 3. We have wanted to do this for some years but until Jason left the RAF we couldn't do anything about it, and then life sort of got in the way !?! Would be willing to go anywhere in Canada as long as it had good schools etc for the kids and was safe. Really need to take the plunge now cos its just getting us down living in doom and gloom all the time.
> Look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## acronin

Hi everyone my name is Amanda. I live in Liverpool with my partner (Paul) and 17 year old daughter. We are currently in the process of researching into how we are able to make the move to Canada from the UK. I have so many thoughts in my head and questions to be answered!!! 
Our plan is to hopefully leave the UK soon after our daughter finishes her A levels in July 2012. I have been advised that we may be eligible to enter Canada under the federal skilled worker category. However if anybody has any advice on another direction this would be appreciated. I currently work as a registered social worker in an older people’s mental health team. I am aware I need to have a credential assessment to see how my bachelor’s degree in social work compares to Canadians qualifications in order to practice. 

We are all very excited at the thought of moving to Canada although we all have different concerns. My concern is really around us finding work and a place to live (preferably Vancouver area). Our daughter’s worry is finding a suitable university/ college and social relationships. 
I suppose I have a lot to sort out before I think about our life in Canada. Firstly the application process…has anybody used an immigration firm and would they recommend it? I am dreading the IELTS which I understand is mandatory in order for your application to be eligible for processing, does anybody know any different?
We need to sell our property in order to have funds in place for this life changing experience. 

I am new to this forum and I am hoping to be guided by those who are going or been through the journey of a very daunting process. 

Any tips would be welcomed…..Thanks Amanda


----------



## calowe

Hi my name is Charlotte, and am a newbie to the forum as we are just starting out on our quest to move to Canada, I am married with 2 lovely teenagers who are all looking forward to starting a new life away from the UK. So all help is greatfully received............................I already have family in BC so this will be help to settle in.


----------



## jamescampbell06

*looking for help and advice*

hi my name is james iam 40 ,married and have 2 young daughters. i am a stonecutter by trade 23yrs and looking for advice on work and life in canada as i hope emigrate there . not sure which part!!!!!!!!! a big country so many options. any way on noc list 9414 , i can work with marble,granite and limestone cut , shape , polish work saws, ie. counter tops , fireplaces , head stones , stone for buildings ,a bit of restoration. i dont lay bricks/blocks or build walls. all advice wellcome


----------



## grumpygirl

Hi there, my name is Donna. I'm 37 years old and engaged to a wonderful man who lives in Edmonton, Alberta. Emigrating isn't something I had ever considered before I met my fiance, but sometimes the unexpected happens in life.  My fiance has 2 wonderful (minor) daughters and their mother nearby, so it's obviously up to me to make the move. 

I've been working for the same employer for 11 years - I administer a couple of community mental health clinics. I love what I do and it's not going to be easy to give it up, but I hope to find something I'll enjoy in Edmonton. I've been there a few times now and it's a nice city with a stronger economy than where I presently live in Oregon. I grew up in Detroit, Michigan with next door neighbors from Toronto, so I'm not unfamiliar with Canada and its culture - or the cold weather!

We're hoping to marry sometime this summer when he and his daughters can come to Portland during the summer vacation from school. (nothing fancy) From there, it's a matter of getting a spousal sponsorship going and getting me, my cat, and my worldly goods ready to move. I know I'm fortunate in that it's relatively easy for an American to make the move to Canada because of the close distance, fairly simple border crossings, and reciprocal agreements between the 2 countries. 

My biggest anxieties revolve around getting a work permit and a job, as we really can't afford for me not to be employed for very long. I hope to learn more about that process from this forum. Any advice is more than welcome!


----------



## jason'n'jo

Jennianne said:


> Hi we moved to edmonton, alberta end of november so still settling in here! our move wasnt planned hubby saw advert for job here last xmas and was here in the september on a Temp work permit!! We def did the right thing jumping ship UK going downhill fast!!!!!!! We have 2 boys 9 and 5


Hi
Thanks for the welcome, it's good to know that other people have made the leap!!
We are looking in to moving to Calgary or Edmonton so I will probably be asking loads of questions over the coming months ! The only proplem we are having is trying to get my 9 year ols son to not stomp off in a sulk every time we mention it, he is at that age where his friends and playing rugby are everything !?! If only life was that simple for us adults!! Are there many jobs advertised for electrictians or engineers? :


----------



## Jennianne

Hi

My son was 8 when canada was first brought up and he did not want to come either! he had good friends back in scotland 2 in particular who he didnt want to leave but once he got here he said himself that he didnt know why he was worried as he loves it here!!! loads of sports in the area!! come to edmonton and he will have a friend in my son as they are the same age!! we live in stony plain which is 20 mins west of edmonton! any questions feel free to ask! my email is [email protected] if your on facebook x





jason'n'jo said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the welcome, it's good to know that other people have made the leap!!
> We are looking in to moving to Calgary or Edmonton so I will probably be asking loads of questions over the coming months ! The only proplem we are having is trying to get my 9 year ols son to not stomp off in a sulk every time we mention it, he is at that age where his friends and playing rugby are everything !?! If only life was that simple for us adults!! Are there many jobs advertised for electrictians or engineers? :


----------



## 15MC

Hi.
I am Iain, a scottish guy looking to move to canada to be with my girlfriend, although we are fully comitted and in love, but we dont want to rush into marrige for the wrong reasons.

I have looked into a work visa for a year but as i am about to turn 31 it doesnt seem likely that i will get one.
I am going over to calgary in april and i plan on cold callin and getting my cv to them myself. I feel that a job offer would be the best route.
I will keep you all updated with the ups and downs so i can maybe save someone else making the mistakes i may make


----------



## tommo500

*dave*



louiseg said:


> Hi guys, thanks for contributing. That is what makes the forum so great! if you are just visiting the site, the best way to get the information you want is to start posting and joining in the discussions. Networking will be your most worthwhile activity in your move.


hi i'm dave i'm 53yrs currently living in the uk. i work as a glass etcher being doin that for 26 yrs.
i have met and love a beautiful woman from alberta with whom i want to spend the rest of my life with. we visit each other and its shirley's turn to visit me in the uk this march 2011...my next trip i want to go for 6 month and i want to start my application to live in alberta permantly...ive heard the conjugal visa is the right way forward for us but not sure where to start...any advise will be greatly accepted ...thanks


----------



## tommo500

*dave*



15MC said:


> Hi.
> I am Iain, a scottish guy looking to move to canada to be with my girlfriend, although we are fully comitted and in love, but we dont want to rush into marrige for the wrong reasons.
> 
> I have looked into a work visa for a year but as i am about to turn 31 it doesnt seem likely that i will get one.
> I am going over to calgary in april and i plan on cold callin and getting my cv to them myself. I feel that a job offer would be the best route.
> I will keep you all updated with the ups and downs so i can maybe save someone else making the mistakes i may make


hi Iain ..like you i have fallen for a canadian woman...my girlfriend works and lives in a small town where jobs are not as plentiful as a city...we.ve been thinking of taking the spousal/conjugal route but seriously we dont have a clue where to start ...i'm planning goin for 6 months soon and we want to get the application started. any comments will be appreciated thanks


----------



## Farodelava

*Need advice desparately!*

I am worried as most of the posts I have seen on the Canada ex pat seem old.

We are going to have to move to Canada within the next year. 
I am VERY concerned about the adaptation and changes. I currently have a 12yo son in 6th grade and worry about integrating him into the Canadian education system, worried about finding work for myself, a US Citizen, and for my husband, a Canadian citizen who has not lived there since he was 6mos old. 
Advice sorely needed!!
Thanks!
Nicky


----------



## spanky9ca

Farodelava,
What are you worried about specifically? I'm Canadian and not sure why integrating would be difficult. Are our education systems quite different?


----------



## Sandgroper

Nicky, I'm sure your son will adapt well - children are suprisingly flexible. I moved school at least every year in primary/junior school and twice during high/senior school (although all within the same country) and it didn't do me any harm. You should check to see what support services are in place to help with the academic aspects of changing into a new schooling system so you can be prepared. By the time we are ready to make our visa application our son will be about the same age and I am confident that he will adjust easily.

You also say that you "have" to move to Canada. It sounds like this is not something you really want and that will be adding to your concerns. There are always adjustments to make when moving somewhere new (whether it's a new state or a new country) but if you are looking towards it in a positive frame of mind that will surely help.

All the best,
Jo


----------



## Farodelava

Schooling concerns are metric and the fact that he is steeped in American history not Canadian history. The way government is ran, very different, not knowing Canadian geography and the teaching styles/methods. What about grading system?? Thank you all!


----------



## spanky9ca

I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how quickly/easily he adjusts. We only have a couple provinces to memorize! We don't really grow up learning about our history, it is taught in school. He will learn Canada's history at the same time as the Canadian students. As far as metric goes, even us Canadians go back and forth on that! Geography- mountains and trees in the west, prairie in the middle, then more rock and trees on the east. Well, there's a bit more to it than that, but nothing to be concerned learning.


----------



## Farodelava

LOL......

I guess because he will be entering in the 7th grade I am assuming geography and government have already been taught like they were in our elementary schools....but you are right about the lower amount of provinces and capitols!!!!

Ok..let's talk snow.... really you guys get a lot right???? What's a lot?? Is there a temperate climate there where I can avoid snow?? I mean the older I get the more south I want to go..... 

And bacon..just because Canada has those round funny bacon (HAM!) does it mean I can't get real live strip bacon...I mean bacon could be a deal breaker.....I love bacon!!!

Nicky


----------



## spanky9ca

The thing with the bacon is, I don't even know why they call that Canadian bacon. I am born and raised Canadian and I've honestly never seen it let alone bought it! The only bacon I eat (and love!) is in strips, anything else isn't bacon at all! About the snow, well, there's a sh*tload of it! From November to March. Not year round like some people(some Americans specifically) believe. West coast doesn't get snow. Well, maybe a skiff but it melts right away. I think the weather is probably the coldest in the prairies; Alberta, Saskatchewan, Manitoba. British Columbia probably has the nicest weather all around but from what I hear, it's hard to afford living there.


----------



## Farodelava

*St catherines????*

Hey, what does anyone here know about St. Catherines? We just found out the company my husband works for in Indiana has a factory in St. Catherines..is this a good place for family or too industrial??


----------



## Ashleigh87

Hi! I just found this site today whilst looking for info on how to file my tax return in Canada  Im really excited cas this crazy Canadian winter has left me feeling VERY homesick!... So my story....Im 24yrs old, moved over here only 9months ago to be with my boyfriend. We met online many years ago, he flew to Australia December 2009 to meet me, spent 6 months there with me then we came back to Canada for his job. Id love to meet other Aussies around my age living in Canada to chat to


----------



## B.Kuna

*Living in Canada*

Hi All, 

I am presently living in Singapore & have been looking at the possibility to re-locating to Ontario. Was there for a couple of weeks in Feb & looking at all sorts of options to start up a business there.

My wife & I have a 19 month old son & one of my main concerns would be safety, education, standard of living etc....

I was looking at Toronto, Miissisauga, Brampton area to start up...... any comments anyone??

Thanks
Kuna


----------



## jaimesbay

B.Kuna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am presently living in Singapore & have been looking at the possibility to re-locating to Ontario. Was there for a couple of weeks in Feb & looking at all sorts of options to start up a business there.
> 
> My wife & I have a 19 month old son & one of my main concerns would be safety, education, standard of living etc....
> 
> I was looking at Toronto, Miissisauga, Brampton area to start up...... any comments anyone??
> 
> Thanks
> Kuna


hi there, 

i'm a canadian just come back from many years in NZ- located in mtl, but i could defo give you some advice on ontario. 

i don't know what you're comparing it to---toronto, is the largest city in canada, fast paced, business oriented cost of living is higher than most places other than vancouver. not a favourite city of canadians, though a lot end up moving there for opportunity's sake. 

safety, canada on the whole is pretty safe as compared to alot of comparable countries. though if you're moving to the city rather than a suburb, crime rate goes up. education at that level i'm unfamilliar with in that area, sorry. 

missisauga is close enough but removes the city factor somewhat. it really depends on what life you're looking for. if business and work is your focus toronto would be key. if more family oriented and concerned about space and comfort, in my optinon the GTA is a great option. (Greater Toronto Area)


----------



## B.Kuna

Hi there,

thank you for the reply. there are so many considerations of migrating to another country. you mentioned GTA. Isn't that just as much of a city as Toronto. You mentioned that space, family life and comfort are better in GTA. I would certainly check that out,,,,,

Thank you very much


----------



## jaimesbay

B.Kuna said:


> Hi there,
> 
> thank you for the reply. there are so many considerations of migrating to another country. you mentioned GTA. Isn't that just as much of a city as Toronto. You mentioned that space, family life and comfort are better in GTA. I would certainly check that out,,,,,
> 
> Thank you very much


durham, peel, york and halton are kinda the definition of the GTA it's toronto without being right in the city center--within an hour drive kinda thing. pretty standard canadian living if you're not in a city per se. they're the suburbs surrounding toronto itself. again given their proximity to the largest city in the country, not the cheapest, but if that's where you'd like to be based, esp with a young family, i'd reccomend looking into that for sure. you'll find the usual districts and varrying types of living standards from partment buildings to you're standard family home. 


it's typical given the size of canada. montreal for example, city center and surrounding area are all considered montreal, but 30 min out from the city are large plots and houses, very quiet, almost communal and easy pubic transport so youre not stuck in traffic. alot of people save time and money by living outside the city and parking @ a train station, taking a quick ride into town (20 min or so) and voila! live in quiet surroundings, work in the hustle and bustle! 
a lot to consider for sure!


----------



## B.Kuna

*Living in Canada*

Thank u for the reply. I would certainly look into all those suburbs that you have mentioned. Sounds interesting. Certainly have alot of homework to do.
Really appreciate your reply








jaimesbay said:


> durham, peel, york and halton are kinda the definition of the GTA it's toronto without being right in the city center--within an hour drive kinda thing. pretty standard canadian living if you're not in a city per se. they're the suburbs surrounding toronto itself. again given their proximity to the largest city in the country, not the cheapest, but if that's where you'd like to be based, esp with a young family, i'd reccomend looking into that for sure. you'll find the usual districts and varrying types of living standards from partment buildings to you're standard family home.
> 
> 
> it's typical given the size of canada. montreal for example, city center and surrounding area are all considered montreal, but 30 min out from the city are large plots and houses, very quiet, almost communal and easy pubic transport so youre not stuck in traffic. alot of people save time and money by living outside the city and parking @ a train station, taking a quick ride into town (20 min or so) and voila! live in quiet surroundings, work in the hustle and bustle!
> a lot to consider for sure!


----------



## Lourey

*Hello!*

Hi, my name is Louise, I'm a paediatric nurse looking to work in Sick Kids in Toronto. I'm currently re-doing my CV so I can apply and have a few contacts within the medical team so hopefully that will help! I've always loved having adventures, but have realised at a ripe old age of 28 that they'll have to incorporate work too! So, limited by language a little I've decided to explore Canada, as all I've heard are rave reviews about how beautiful it is and how great the people are - apparently Canadians 'get' sarcasm (which'll be useful!). My family and friends are really supportive (my mum can't wait for a few holidays I'm sure!) and a colleague is considering doing the same. 

Any advice for a nervous newbie? I'm looking to move next Jan for at least 6-8 months, if not longer (homesickness allowing) so any advice on good areas to live, social groups, getting involved in the community would be greatly appreciated.

Lou


----------



## jaimesbay

Lourey said:


> Hi, my name is Louise, I'm a paediatric nurse looking to work in Sick Kids in Toronto. I'm currently re-doing my CV so I can apply and have a few contacts within the medical team so hopefully that will help! I've always loved having adventures, but have realised at a ripe old age of 28 that they'll have to incorporate work too! So, limited by language a little I've decided to explore Canada, as all I've heard are rave reviews about how beautiful it is and how great the people are - apparently Canadians 'get' sarcasm (which'll be useful!). My family and friends are really supportive (my mum can't wait for a few holidays I'm sure!) and a colleague is considering doing the same.
> 
> Any advice for a nervous newbie? I'm looking to move next Jan for at least 6-8 months, if not longer (homesickness allowing) so any advice on good areas to live, social groups, getting involved in the community would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Lou


hey loiuse! 

lol firstly and most importantly...yes on the sarcasm front. largest comedy fest in the world is held in montreal every summer! canadians love a good laugh! our humour and general feel is about that of the english and kiwi! so that out of the way... 

toronto is the largest city in canada, and usually considered the outcast --most american (not to offend any, but the atmosphere is different there) depending on what lifestyle you're looking for--city life, slightly less crowded or suburban is how you should start looking on areas to set up shop. 

being a large country, we tend to do a lot of commuting, but thankfully, out transit system is set p for heaps living on the outskirts of cities to get into work and back reasonably. toronto is one of the most expensive cities to live in, but also has quite a bit to offer. close to the border as most large cities are, you can do day trips to the states n do some cheap shopping. an 8 hour drive to montreal for a little culture...or just head out of town for the scenery, niagra...it's pretty endless our backyard!! 

january...bring your mittens! toronto doesn't generally have that much snow- and when it does, the city calls in the army ...no, seriously! (a running joke in canada..well toronto IS the running joke!) but it does get cold! 

toronto and the GTA (greater toronto area) suburbs and town within an hour of the t dot (there's a little canadian for you!) is a very metropolitain area and you'll have no problems at all finding expats and cultural, social etc events. we're kinda known for it. of course that depends on where you'd like to be mainly located --


----------



## Lourey

Thanks for such a lovely reply!! There's alot to think about for sure - as to it being cold, am fair skinned so will fit in nicely!

To be honest, not really sure where I'd mainly like to be located, but at least within 45 mins to an hr commute of Toronto Sick Kids as I'm a childrens nurse and will involve very early mornings I'm sure. 

Shame to hear that Toronto is not a favourite with Canadians - but it seems a good place to start at least! Will definately look into visiting the comedy fest in Montreal! Also very pleased to hear about the shopping opportunities!

Any reccommendations of places to base myself?

Lou


----------



## cazmartin

Hi, I'm Catherine. I'm new to the forum and I am so happy to have found somewhere that really does help with decision making around emigration. 

I am 22 years old, and from Northern Ireland. I have always wanted to emigrate and America was the destination of choice. Now that it's come to the crunch I have realised that Canada may have more to offer. 

I plan to emigrate with my partner, hopefully my soon to be husband, before we start a family. It looks like New Brunswick could be the one! We _have_ to live by the coast, thats our main stipulation, and New Brunswick looks like a beautiful place! 

So we're off to an expat fair tonight to get some more information...hopefully we will call Canada home in the not too distant future :-D


----------



## jaimesbay

cazmartin said:


> Hi, I'm Catherine. I'm new to the forum and I am so happy to have found somewhere that really does help with decision making around emigration.
> 
> I am 22 years old, and from Northern Ireland. I have always wanted to emigrate and America was the destination of choice. Now that it's come to the crunch I have realised that Canada may have more to offer.
> 
> I plan to emigrate with my partner, hopefully my soon to be husband, before we start a family. It looks like New Brunswick could be the one! We _have_ to live by the coast, thats our main stipulation, and New Brunswick looks like a beautiful place!
> 
> So we're off to an expat fair tonight to get some more information...hopefully we will call Canada home in the not too distant future :-D


the maratimes are gorgious! i know quite a few ppl from NB, i'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Boulton

It great to see people actually living the dream! Nice one!

My name's SarahJayne, I'm currently living in Newcastle in England, finishing up my PhD studies. My boyfirend and I have fallen in love with Canada and are looking to make the move to BC. It's seems so incredibly difficult to get on over there, we're stuck as to all the visa options, points schemes...its all very overwhelming, and we've noone to explain it to us! Any advice is good advice, and we could use it by the bucketload! 

Thanks for having us!


----------



## born_expat

Boulton said:


> It great to see people actually living the dream! Nice one!
> 
> My name's SarahJayne, I'm currently living in Newcastle in England, finishing up my PhD studies. My boyfirend and I have fallen in love with Canada and are looking to make the move to BC. It's seems so incredibly difficult to get on over there, we're stuck as to all the visa options, points schemes...its all very overwhelming, and we've noone to explain it to us! Any advice is good advice, and we could use it by the bucketload!
> 
> Thanks for having us!


I used to live in Newcastle! 

I know the feeling (falling in love with Canada, and feeling overwhelmed by the amount of research/papwerwork, etc. to get in). The way I see it, though, is that the harder you work for something, the more privileged you'll feel to get there. I also think that this immigration system is a good way to try to keep a prosperous society. So if you pass all the hurdles, chance is the standards of living will be quite good, and lots of people will be highly educated. 

My advice to you on the "feeling overwhelmed" front? Divide and conquer. Planning to reconstruct your life to another country is huge amounts of work (and we have a kid and a dog, as added logistical/legal complications!). 

Keep a tidy aministration of all your research and questions. Try to find an answer to your questions first on the web, then here, and if you're really stuck for something specific, consider hiring an emmigration specialist. I did here there were rip-offs in that profession, though, so do make sure you get a good recommendation. 

Good luck!


----------



## born_expat

jaimesbay said:


> durham, peel, york and halton are kinda the definition of the GTA it's toronto without being right in the city center--within an hour drive kinda thing. pretty standard canadian living if you're not in a city per se. they're the suburbs surrounding toronto itself. again given their proximity to the largest city in the country, not the cheapest, but if that's where you'd like to be based, esp with a young family, i'd reccomend looking into that for sure. you'll find the usual districts and varrying types of living standrds from partment buildings to you're standard family home.
> 
> 
> it's typical given the size of canada. montreal for example, city center and surrounding area are all considered montreal, but 30 min out from the city are large plots and houses, very quiet, almost communal and easy pubic transport so youre not stuck in traffic. alot of people save time and money by living outside the city and parking @ a train station, taking a quick ride into town (20 min or so) and voila! live in quiet surroundings, work in the hustle and bustle!
> a lot to consider for sure!


Hi Jaimesbay

We are considering moving to GTA. I have a kid and dog, and wouldn't really need to get to the city that often. The most important thing for me would be to get to an airport that has regular flights to the US. Is one of the suburb areas you mention close to such an airport?


----------



## Boulton

born_expat said:


> I used to live in Newcastle!
> 
> I know the feeling (falling in love with Canada, and feeling overwhelmed by the amount of research/papwerwork, etc. to get in). The way I see it, though, is that the harder you work for something, the more privileged you'll feel to get there. I also think that this immigration system is a good way to try to keep a prosperous society. So if you pass all the hurdles, chance is the standards of living will be quite good, and lots of people will be highly educated.
> 
> My advice to you on the "feeling overwhelmed" front? Divide and conquer. Planning to reconstruct your life to another country is huge amounts of work (and we have a kid and a dog, as added logistical/legal complications!).
> 
> Keep a tidy aministration of all your research and questions. Try to find an answer to your questions first on the web, then here, and if you're really stuck for something specific, consider hiring an emmigration specialist. I did here there were rip-offs in that profession, though, so do make sure you get a good recommendation.
> 
> Good luck!


Sage advice Born, Newcastles a great city, I love it here, but the opporunity it holds is waning quick. Onto the filing then! We've got a sublime amount of reading to do!


----------



## Deecoco

Hi well Im one of the oldies and my husband I (plus our dog) are hoping to relocate to Canada from Spain.. even more of a logistic nightmare. Plans are to move to Bowmanville outside Toronto ..near Newcastle.. Making a visit in May to view the area (my son lives in Hamilton.. which is a commuter area)direct transport via train into Toronto I believe. He loves it there


----------



## born_expat

Boulton said:


> Sage advice Born, Newcastles a great city, I love it here, but the opporunity it holds is waning quick. Onto the filing then! We've got a sublime amount of reading to do!


I had the same problem in Newcastle. I graduated there, but then found it really difficult to find work. 

Good luck!


----------



## born_expat

Deecoco said:


> Hi well Im one of the oldies and my husband I (plus our dog) are hoping to relocate to Canada from Spain.. even more of a logistic nightmare. Plans are to move to Bowmanville outside Toronto ..near Newcastle.. Making a visit in May to view the area (my son lives in Hamilton.. which is a commuter area)direct transport via train into Toronto I believe. He loves it there


Oh, we should keep each other updated, then. Am looking at moving to Toronto suburbs with my dog (and husband and child!) too.


----------



## Deecoco

born_expat said:


> Oh, we should keep each other updated, then. Am looking at moving to Toronto suburbs with my dog (and husband and child!) too.


I am happy to do that.. as I say we are planning a visit in May will get more information then. Our move is dependent on the sale of our house in Spain
as we are going via family sponsorship..


----------



## born_expat

Deecoco said:


> I am happy to do that.. as I say we are planning a visit in May will get more information then. Our move is dependent on the sale of our house in Spain
> as we are going via family sponsorship..


Fab. I'll make you a 'forum friend'. Easier to keep in touch that way. (no idea how you do that,  )


----------



## Deecoco

born_expat said:


> Fab. I'll make you a 'forum friend'. Easier to keep in touch that way. (no idea how you do that,  )


No me either Im afraid


----------



## born_expat

Deecoco said:


> No me either Im afraid


's alright, figured it out. We should stop, though. We're hogging this thread with side-track stuff. :tongue1:


----------



## shazza151

Hi I am Shazza
I moved from the UK to Alberta with my OH in 2007, under the PNP (aka AINP), been here for nearly 4 years now. Completed the immigration forms, without the help of any immigration lawyers, My OH and I finally got or PR in 2009. 
I pop in and out of this website (and other immigration sites) to help others with their PNP questions and give advice.


----------



## born_expat

shazza151 said:


> Hi I am Shazza
> I moved from the UK to Alberta with my OH in 2007, under the PNP (aka AINP), been here for nearly 4 years now. Completed the immigration forms, without the help of any immigration lawyers, My OH and I finally got or PR in 2009.
> I pop in and out of this website (and other immigration sites) to help others with their PNP questions and give advice.


Thanks for helping out, then, Shazza, and well done on doing it all lawyer-free. 

Are you particularly qualified to do so? My question is: can the layman do it too, realistically, or did you have particular skills that helped you. I have to say, I shudder at the idea of paying a lawyer for it all. The costs can quickly build up.


----------



## pobear

Hi I am Amy 
Hoping to make a move to Toronto with my Husband and Daughter (20 months) and have applied for the IEC visa so we hope to be in a position to move before the summer. We are really looking forward to moving as we just can not stay in Ireland and wait for the economy to pick up!!


----------



## Jaynedm73

*Introduction*

We are a family of 4 our children are a girl who is almost 5 but going on 13! and 1 yr old boy so much laid back that his sister but then we haven't reached the terrible two's! We will be submitting our visa application when my husband returns from working overseas. I am a nurse so will be applying under the skilled worker visa and I will be the main wage earner so no pressure there then! We will be returning to Vancouver in the Autumn for me to undertake 2 workshops to enable me to gain CRNBC registration as well as to check out areas to live in the Vancouver suberbs we have no idea which area to focus our search. Our reasons to uproot our family and move away from family and freinds is to be able to give our family a better quality of life and for my husband to be a part of that as he currently works overseas and in the last 12 months has only been home for a total of 4 months not great with 2 young children I look forward to getting to know people and quizzing you all!


----------



## born_expat

Jaynedm73 said:


> We are a family of 4 our children are a girl who is almost 5 but going on 13! and 1 yr old boy so much laid back that his sister but then we haven't reached the terrible two's! We will be submitting our visa application when my husband returns from working overseas. I am a nurse so will be applying under the skilled worker visa and I will be the main wage earner so no pressure there then! We will be returning to Vancouver in the Autumn for me to undertake 2 workshops to enable me to gain CRNBC registration as well as to check out areas to live in the Vancouver suberbs we have no idea which area to focus our search. Our reasons to uproot our family and move away from family and freinds is to be able to give our family a better quality of life and for my husband to be a part of that as he currently works overseas and in the last 12 months has only been home for a total of 4 months not great with 2 young children I look forward to getting to know people and quizzing you all!


Hi! We're looking at moving with a 2 year old (he's now 18 months old), and he's a real handful. 

Looking forward to sharing our mutual experiences of the trans-at move with babes.


----------



## GSP2011

Good Morning everyone, my name is George and I am currently leaving in Athens Greece.
I am married with a lovely Canadian girl and am a proud daddy of twins, a daughter & a son, six years old. I relocated to Greece, 14 years ago from New York with my wife but we are planning to move to Toronto this summer. 
We believe Toronto to be a perfect choice for raising our kids since it will provide a stable economical environment, a great quality of life and a large number of my wife’s relatives creating a warm family surrounding.
I would welcome any advice / sharing of your experience that will help me making this transition as smooth as possible for my family and especially for my two kids.

Thank you


----------



## brentdaaron

hello everyone, It's good to know everyone here I'm brent from the philippines and i'm moving to canada hopefully next year when my petition is done. I'd like to know more about living canada.


----------



## nicki30

Hi
My names Nicola and my husband has been offered a job with flynn. We are jst waiting for the polce check to come back and then the Visa applications can go ahead. We are hoping to move to Edmonton!! We have 3 children 2 girls 13 and 10 and a boy 7. Anybody know of the Edmonton areas and best place to rent???


----------



## Jennianne

hi u related to kelly? i have been chatting to her as we r in edmonton my hubby works for flynn u can add me on facebook via kelly 




nicki30 said:


> Hi
> My names Nicola and my husband has been offered a job with flynn. We are jst waiting for the polce check to come back and then the Visa applications can go ahead. We are hoping to move to Edmonton!! We have 3 children 2 girls 13 and 10 and a boy 7. Anybody know of the Edmonton areas and best place to rent???


----------



## Seabreeze

*New to Canada*

My husband & I will be moving to the Toronto area from San Diego CA this summer.

After some research re: schools for our 5th & 2nd grader & distance to work,
we have narrowed our search to the following towns: Newmarket, Aurora, Richmond Hill.

I would really appreciate any info/advice on these towns, schools, Canadian living as we have never lived outside of the US.

Thanks & great to be here!


----------



## Realcanadian

*Richmond Hill*

Hello there,

I live in Richmond Hill and it is one of the best and safest cities to live in Ontario. On average, the housing cost is higher than other cities but it is worth it.

Bash Ali
Immigration Practitioner




Seabreeze said:


> My husband & I will be moving to the Toronto area from San Diego CA this summer.
> 
> After some research re: schools for our 5th & 2nd grader & distance to work,
> we have narrowed our search to the following towns: Newmarket, Aurora, Richmond Hill.
> 
> I would really appreciate any info/advice on these towns, schools, Canadian living as we have never lived outside of the US.
> 
> Thanks & great to be here!


----------



## Realcanadian

*Richmond Hill*

Hello there,

I live in Richmond Hill and it is one of the best and safest cities to live in Ontario. On average, the housing cost is higher than other cities but it is worth it.

Bash Ali
Immigration Practitioner
416-827-3615





Seabreeze said:


> My husband & I will be moving to the Toronto area from San Diego CA this summer.
> 
> After some research re: schools for our 5th & 2nd grader & distance to work,
> we have narrowed our search to the following towns: Newmarket, Aurora, Richmond Hill.
> 
> I would really appreciate any info/advice on these towns, schools, Canadian living as we have never lived outside of the US.
> 
> Thanks & great to be here!


----------



## Realcanadian

*Do we need immigration lawyer*

Any one can do it if they know how to do it properly. Some times it works and Sometimes does not. In case, if it does not work out for you, the appeal process is way long and expensive. My suggestions, it is always good to seek a legal help when dealing with complex immigration related matters to secure your chances of success.

Bash



born_expat said:


> Thanks for helping out, then, Shazza, and well done on doing it all lawyer-free.
> 
> Are you particularly qualified to do so? My question is: can the layman do it too, realistically, or did you have particular skills that helped you. I have to say, I shudder at the idea of paying a lawyer for it all. The costs can quickly build up.


----------



## Realcanadian

Folks,

Hiring an immigration practitioner is our own choice and it is not a mandatory requirement by CIC. However, when dealing with ever changing complex immigration related rules and regulations now a days and in order to invest in our career, seeking a legal help from a professional and knowledgable person seems like good idea.

Bash


----------



## Realcanadian

*Dont paint with same brush*

Dear born expat,

I dont think we should paint all immigration practitioners with same brush as there are good and bad people in any professions. 

If you had a bad experience with one, does not mean the entire legal profession is unethical and unprofessional.

Food for thought bro...

Bash



born_expat said:


> I used to live in Newcastle!
> 
> I know the feeling (falling in love with Canada, and feeling overwhelmed by the amount of research/papwerwork, etc. to get in). The way I see it, though, is that the harder you work for something, the more privileged you'll feel to get there. I also think that this immigration system is a good way to try to keep a prosperous society. So if you pass all the hurdles, chance is the standards of living will be quite good, and lots of people will be highly educated.
> 
> My advice to you on the "feeling overwhelmed" front? Divide and conquer. Planning to reconstruct your life to another country is huge amounts of work (and we have a kid and a dog, as added logistical/legal complications!).
> 
> Keep a tidy aministration of all your research and questions. Try to find an answer to your questions first on the web, then here, and if you're really stuck for something specific, consider hiring an emmigration specialist. I did here there were rip-offs in that profession, though, so do make sure you get a good recommendation.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Realcanadian

*Immigration Help*

Hi Catherine,

Arer u coming under skilled worker category?


Bash




cazmartin said:


> Hi, I'm Catherine. I'm new to the forum and I am so happy to have found somewhere that really does help with decision making around emigration.
> 
> I am 22 years old, and from Northern Ireland. I have always wanted to emigrate and America was the destination of choice. Now that it's come to the crunch I have realised that Canada may have more to offer.
> 
> I plan to emigrate with my partner, hopefully my soon to be husband, before we start a family. It looks like New Brunswick could be the one! We _have_ to live by the coast, thats our main stipulation, and New Brunswick looks like a beautiful place!
> 
> So we're off to an expat fair tonight to get some more information...hopefully we will call Canada home in the not too distant future :-D


----------



## Realcanadian

*GTA good for business*

Hello Kuna,

Under which immigration category are you moving here?

Bash



B.Kuna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am presently living in Singapore & have been looking at the possibility to re-locating to Ontario. Was there for a couple of weeks in Feb & looking at all sorts of options to start up a business there.
> 
> My wife & I have a 19 month old son & one of my main concerns would be safety, education, standard of living etc....
> 
> I was looking at Toronto, Miissisauga, Brampton area to start up...... any comments anyone??
> 
> Thanks
> Kuna


----------



## aufait888

*hi everyone!*

whoops-a-daisy!

i should have posted on here first, but the milk's spilt now! sorry!

here's a short excerpt from my intro ive posted already:

Hello everyone!
I just joined up today and am a complete greenhorn on here, so pls excuse me if Ive done something wrong!

In a nutshell, Ive been to Canada before and actually lived there for a couple of years before family circumstances forced me to come back to the UK. I do hold Canadian citizenship, by the way.

Now, Im in a position to get out again and have decided to go with 2 options:
1) get a reasonable job for a starter or 2) buy a small business. Both in BC, around the Vancouver, Burnaby, White Rock areas hopefully.


----------



## Charrr

Hi there,
I'm new to the forum. As you can see from my profile, I'm actually a Canadian expat to Australia. However, I'm planning to move back to Canada at the end of this year, and I'm bringing my new husband. So I guess he is about to become an Australian expat to Canada!

We are 29 and 30 years old, just got married a week and a half ago in Victoria, Canada. We're now back in Australia working on his paperwork and finishing up our current work contracts (I have been in Australia on a 457 temporary work visa for 2 years - previous to that I was on two successive working holiday visas). My husband is a secondary school teacher and I have been working in clinical research.

I can't wait to move back to Canada! We're considering either the outskirts of Vancouver, or Kelowna/Okanagan region.


----------



## Petra1

Hello everyone, I am currently living in Slovakia, looking for jobs in Ontario, Canada.
I have experience in project and event management (will complete CAPM PMI certificate in July), marketing and PR. 
I´m multilingual (Spanish, French, Italian), and have done my Postgrad studies in UK.
I´m looking for jobs in sectors such as arts, writing, project management, marketing. 

I would appreciate any suggestions and advice on how and where to look for this kind of jobs, as well as reading your success stories


----------



## Fiona 01406

Hi

my name is Fiona & been living here for almost 4 years in rural Ontario which I love - I hate suburbia!!!!!
I live in a small village called Little Britain.....how sad is that - Great Britain to Little Britain!!!!

Fiona


----------



## heropuppy

Realcanadian said:


> Folks,
> 
> Hiring an immigration practitioner is our own choice and it is not a mandatory requirement by CIC. However, when dealing with ever changing complex immigration related rules and regulations now a days and in order to invest in our career, seeking a legal help from a professional and knowledgable person seems like good idea.
> 
> Bash


Any advice on how to go about suing an Immigration lawyer? We hired one out of BC that was so bad our CIC officer told us to sue.


----------



## Gary Taylor

*Hi Louise*



louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


Hi Louise, my name is Gary Taylor and I am from Manchester UK. Me and my family are just processing our application for permenent residency, I am married to Claire and we have 2 children aged 7 and 4 and we are longing to get out of the UK and start a new life in Canada, preferably BC or Alberta. I am an Electrical Engineer/ Electrician and hope to find a decent job when I arrive if accepted hopefully. We also love the UK and our network of family and friends but feel it would be a great opportunity for our kids and us to try and improve our quality of life as it has got a lot worse in the UK. I look forward to hearing from you.
Kind Regards
Gary


----------



## Getting There

Gary Taylor said:


> Hi Louise, my name is Gary Taylor and I am from Manchester UK. Me and my family are just processing our application for permenent residency, I am married to Claire and we have 2 children aged 7 and 4 and we are longing to get out of the UK and start a new life in Canada, preferably BC or Alberta. I am an Electrical Engineer/ Electrician and hope to find a decent job when I arrive if accepted hopefully. We also love the UK and our network of family and friends but feel it would be a great opportunity for our kids and us to try and improve our quality of life as it has got a lot worse in the UK. I look forward to hearing from you.
> Kind Regards
> Gary


Hi Gary and Claire,

Welcome to the forum. Fingers crossed your PR application goes through smoothly. Our first recce was to Vancouver. Beautiful place but didn't quite meet our needs. We ended up on the eastern side of the Rockies, near Calgary. I think your attitude "love the UK but moving to explore better opportunites for the kids" is very healthy.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## linz3112

Getting There said:


> Kind regards,
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


Hi Eamonn, fancy seeing you here!
I was just having a nosy around all the different expats websites and spotted you - I'm not stalking you, honest!
I have joined this one today so will keep snooping on the threads etc.......
Hope you are both well?!
x


----------



## Getting There

linz3112 said:


> Hi Eamonn, fancy seeing you here!
> I was just having a nosy around all the different expats websites and spotted you - I'm not stalking you, honest!
> I have joined this one today so will keep snooping on the threads etc.......
> Hope you are both well?!
> x


Hello you!,

Indeed, this internet is a small place really isn't it!

We are both just fine. Picked up a family at the airport yesterday who are starting their lives here. Will be your turn soon enough! 

E&J


----------



## Vancouver4me

*hello from a newbie in New Zealand*

what an amazing looking forum! wow wee! 

I am looking to move to Vancouver, early November this year with my two dogs.

My daughter has been living in Canada for almost 3 years and she hopes to have citizenship by this September which will make it easier for me to make the move. 

I will be leaving NZ with just a suitcase of possessions and making a whole new fresh start! YIKES! Scary at age 50 but fun and exciting and new beginnings are good for the soul  

Driving on the opposite side of the road is a worry but I guess like most Kiwi's I'll get used to it.

Any other kiwi's here from NZ ? What is your best piece of advice?


----------



## vorney

*vorney*

hi ,just found this site and i cant get of it there so many questions i need answering if anyone could help me
i am canadian born and have canadian passport came to england as a baby im now in my 40s i have children and grandchildren here in uk i would like my family to move to canada with me some have uk passports. i am married what is the best route to get out there as i really dont like being in this country ,i would appreciate any advice on financial matters work ,housing etc and my daughter is 17 yrs but 18 in 6 mths also criminal criteria would be beneficial as to what is meant by cautions or convictions in canada from uk and how this would affect being accepted in canada.
Also could the government help me relocate through welfare .


vorney.x


----------



## hughm

*New Residednts from Ireland*

Hello all,

my name is Hugh and I moved to Burlington Ontario with my family in Feb 2011 as permanent residents. We have 4 kids, the eldest is 11 and the youngest is 6. We came here because we wanted a new life experience and we wanted our kids to grow up somewhere with better prospects and a kinder society and always loved Canada. We got the opportunity to come over as residents and decided to go for it. 

So far we are all very happy here. Spring is in the air now, the kids love their school and neighbourhood and we are all making friends.

I worked as a financial adviser back in Ireland and I managed the development of the company's financial software design. I plan on getting back in to the Financial advice business again over in Canada as I really enjoy getting out and meeting people, I love solving problems and helping people achieve their goals.

We decided to give ourselves a year without any thought of going back to Ireland. After 1 yr we agreed we would review things but by the middle of April we were already a bit miserable, thinking of home. This was largely due to the late arrival of Spring and the wonderful weather back in Ireland. However, even now, after only 3 months, I really can't see us leaving. Our kids are really happy, none of them want to go back and therefore it is up to us to make sure we make this work. We know there will be great times and tough time, just as there would be anywhere else, but seeing our kids so happy gives added strength to make it work. 

If there are any other newcomers in the Burlington area that would like to meet up, please feel free to get in touch.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## GLOSH

Hi hugh we have just came back from burlington,we were out looking at schools for our 4 kids,,we found the schools fab,which one did you choose?
We didnt bump into any irish but the schools did say there had been irish around.we found the weather very bad in april which was very disappointing especially for my wife.our kids are 14 down to 7,its great yours have settled in so well


----------



## hughm

GLOSH said:


> Hi hugh we have just came back from burlington,we were out looking at schools for our 4 kids,,we found the schools fab,which one did you choose?
> We didnt bump into any irish but the schools did say there had been irish around.we found the weather very bad in april which was very disappointing especially for my wife.our kids are 14 down to 7,its great yours have settled in so well


Hi GLOSH, 

nice to hear from you.

Your choice of school is determined by your address. We could choose between the Public or Catholic School. The Halton District School Board or Halton Catholic District School Board have boundary maps you can see. 

We ended up in St Paul's Elementary School. Our kids love the school and we are very happy with it too. Very welcoming and friendly. 

what neighbourhood are you looking at moving in to?

Hugh


----------



## shirishnayna

Hi everyone,

It looks like my employer is moving my job to Canada and I will be relocating to Toronto by later this year (family likely to follow in summer 2012). I'm a former Canadian who has been living in Chicago since marrying an American in 1995. Presently employed by a Canadian bank since 1997 so I have been able to stay in touch with developments in Canada.

I will likely be looking to move to the Oakville area as Toronto real estate is really expensive and we are more suburbanite versus urbanite. I'm likely to troll on this board for now to acclimate myself before asking too many questions or providing any answers. This is a really good forum and really happy it exists.


----------



## hughm

GLOSH said:


> Hi hugh we have just came back from burlington,we were out looking at schools for our 4 kids,,we found the schools fab,which one did you choose?
> We didnt bump into any irish but the schools did say there had been irish around.we found the weather very bad in april which was very disappointing especially for my wife.our kids are 14 down to 7,its great yours have settled in so well


GLOSH, I got your PM but don't seem to be able to reply to it. Perhaps I do not yet have the user access yet. Will keep trying.

Regards

Hugh


----------



## bilspop

hello all. thanks for this thread. I am a Nigerian but i have registered for an expatriate program to work in Winnipeg for two years. Please i want to know if there are companies there in Manitoba that are recruiting en mass from Africa because i dont want to get into any problem. They told us they are recruiting for a company and we are going to get two years working permit. I just need some verification. We are bound to leave Nigeria by June 15, 2011 aboard emirates airline and arive in Winnipeg by 16th June. Please can anybody help?


----------



## Annie7753

Hi Louise, thanks for the invite.
My name is Ann. I was born in Saskatchewan 57 long years ago, but was moved to the US at the ripe old age of 2. I worked for IBM for 24 years in Boulder Co, then retired and moved to New Mexico. I currently work as an office manager in the admission's office of a university. 

I have recently applied for a Canadian Citizenship Certificate, but it seems that could take a while to be approved. I have just completed a little survey of different types of visas and according to them, I don't qualify to move to Canada. Go figure!!!

I am now getting a divorce and I want to come home to Canada where all of my family (on mother's side) live. I am definitely have some problems figuring out the best way to make this happen. I plan on moving back with very little in the way of household furniture. Just a few pieces of furniture, all of my craft stuff, my clothes, my car and my two cats. How hard can this really be?!

Anyway, any advice, from anyone, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## iainm4222

*looking to network*

hi,

my name is iain and i am currently in the process of moving to Nova Scotia, Canada via the cis stream along with my wife, two children, two huskies and two cats.

We are currently enduring the long wait while our application is being processed at the federal stage, so far we have managed to get this far off our own backs with little or no help and with out being fleeced for vast amounts of money although i did waste $150 on an consultant who said we would not get past provincial stage "wrong"!!!

well as we are in the long wait process now i thought i would take the time to start to network as i have a couple of friends in Nova Scotia but we will still be pretty much on our own and there is so much to find out and learn so some helpfull contacts would not go a miss; i did join a relocation group but we wont go there!!! 

so there you have it hopefully soon to be an ex pat in a country we so long to be in and looking for all the help we can get; so if any one would be so kind to help and advise us it sure would be appreciated.

i look forward to making new friends and contacts and receiving any helpfull tips and advice that you can throw at me

regards

iain


----------



## adelew33

hi we moved to Calgary last July and have just bought our first home in Okotoks, we are from the NW in Lancs in England and are both ex cops. Woudl love to chat or offer advice to anyone about Calgary

adele


----------



## Ana-Linda

adelew33 said:


> hi we moved to Calgary last July and have just bought our first home in Okotoks, we are from the NW in Lancs in England and are both ex cops. Woudl love to chat or offer advice to anyone about Calgary
> 
> adele


Hi Adelew..
Two of my friends recently settled down there in Calgary.. it looks a nice place.. 
I my self applied 6 months ago as federal skilled worker & just got the confirmation that I was found eligible & the application is forwarded to London Visa office.. if things continued flowing smoothly we hopefully will be moving to Clagary as well


----------



## Getting There

adelew33 said:


> hi we moved to Calgary last July and have just bought our first home in Okotoks, we are from the NW in Lancs in England and are both ex cops. Woudl love to chat or offer advice to anyone about Calgary
> 
> adele


Hi Adele,

Welcome to the forum and welcome to our town of Okotoks. Jan is a Lancastrian too. Whereabouts in Lancs?

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## adelew33

Getting There said:


> Hi Adele,
> 
> Welcome to the forum and welcome to our town of Okotoks. Jan is a Lancastrian too. Whereabouts in Lancs?
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


Hi Im from Preston and my partner is from sunny blackpool


----------



## Getting There

adelew33 said:


> Hi Im from Preston and my partner is from sunny blackpool


Jan is from Scarisbrick, between Southport and Ormskirk.

Eamonn & Janet


----------



## adelew33

yes know the area well, had many a day in southport- and night out lol:clap2:


----------



## Spectre665

Hi. Im Audie. My choice to come to Canada was for my wife. I leftthe Toledo area4 years ago now and joined the Navy. Its been a good start but dealing with the US has become disheartening. People here in Canada see my military patches and so on and theres a respect there. Not for all of the crap but for the matter of Service. As for the people in general, I have to say that Canadians are some of the most welcoming and wamr people Ive met around the world. And Vancouver, and really B.C. in general just feels...like home. Anyways, nice to be here and nicer to meet you all. -cheers.


----------



## ost

Hi, my name is John, I am from Canada and currently living in Toronto (originally from Saskatoon). If you have any questions about life or jobs in Canada, I will be happy to assist to the best of my knowledge. Cheers.


----------



## JavaMike

Hi everyone .
My name is Mike and I'm from Co.Kerry Ireland. I've wanted to move to Canada for a long time and I hope to make it a reality within the next 3-4 years. 

I'm married with two kids, boy & girl(18,15.....kids me a**e). I'm going into 2nd year of Computer Science at IT Tralee and things going well I'll be qualified in a couple of years. 
I suppose I share the same ideal as many on here, just looking for a better quality of life with more opportunity. The outlook here in Ireland is fairly grim. That's not to say that I'm going to Toronto because I feel forced. I would want to go regardless of the economy here, although it does lend weight to persuade the "boss"...

Now for some reading...this site is a mine of information


----------



## terri345

Hi, my name's terri. I want to move to Canada next month. I'm American. I wont stay there for long, at least six months, but who knows huh? Lol.


----------



## peekoos

Hi, my name is Natalie. I live in the United States and my boyfriend lives in Canada, and we are hoping to move me to Canada in the immediate future. I'm sure I will be posting lots of questions, so I thank you all in advance for any advice you may provide.


----------



## jodie123

*Aussie wanting to move to canada*



louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!





Hi there,

Great story and glad your now settled!!
My husband, I and my 2 children aged 12 and 14yrs love Canada and would be able to immigrate as skilled workers..however I heard that it takes 1-3 yrs to immigrate..is this true?? We had our hearts set on applying asap and moving for 2012??
Also any advice on great school safe areas around Vancouver would be much appreciated...
Thanks confused


----------



## sandrews81

Hi, my name is Stephen and I am currently living in the Channel Islands. We are planning a move to Canada in 2012 or 2013 with my wife and son (who is 18 months old). 

My wife is a Canadian citizen but grew up in the UK and has always wanted to move home. As she is a Canadian we are applying for PR visa through the sponsored family class route, therefore if anyone has any experience of this I would appreciate your thoughts and will definately be posting some questions as we go through the process.

We are planning to move a village outside of Ottawa (Maxville) where my wife's family live.

I am a qualified accountant with 10 years experience in Mutual Funds, so am currently researching wealth management companies in the area.

Our reason for moving to Canada (and Maxville in particular) is the lifestyle the country can offer my son as he grows up.


----------



## lewis_g

Hi I'm Lewis Im currently living in warrington in England with my my wife and two year old little girl we are intent on moving to Canada as it's such a wonderull place to live and bring up kids i was wondering what would be the best route in as i am a fully qualified plumber. but i also have 6 years sales and marketing experience forking for a Top UK company would anyone have any ideas on which would experience would make it easier for me to get in or get some job offers.
Thank you for reading this and for your help


----------



## robnhen

*Hello all!From North Wales Uk*

Hello! Im Helen and I'm 30 my husband Rob is 27 and we have a 3 year old daughter. We live in Menai Bridge North Wales and are fed up with the lack of both jobs and excitement!

We are very keen to move to Canada, at the moment my hubby works in a shop 24 hours and I'm at home with the little girl. I have healthcare experience having done a year at university doing Adult Nursing. My hubby works in a shop (24 hour contract- don't jobs suck at the moment!) We'd both like to escape this country for some excitement and hopefully some jobs to earn some money! 

I was looking at maybe going over to Canada as students, not necessarily degree level (we both have done a year... me in Nursing hubby in Chemistry!) but does anyone have advice at possibly doing healthcare/lab assistant courses and entering on a temporary visa--- theres so much info on the net I dont know good colleges or anything out there! In fact I don't know much full stop and need a kick in the right direction!! I was considering a hospital admin course maybe or healthcare! Or maybe someone on here is doing the same thing?? :clap2:

Thanks so much for reading my ramblings!! Helen


----------



## Smiler 11

Hi my name is Pearl,we are currently in the process of emmigrating. Our application is at the received by visa office stage. This is our second app to be applied as our first one was returned last july. So we reapplied under all the new rules.I am currently a member of canadavisa forum,it is a great forum have found out lots of info on it. We actualy have a agent/advisor dealing with our paperwork one of the probs why our original app was returned.It is always good to get as much info as possible. There is still lots i would like to find out and feel using the available forums is a lot better than agents,and also saves a fortune.


----------



## Sunny175

*Greetings from Spain*

Till 2009 I was working in the construction company as a Tower Crane Operator and a Concrete Form Carpenter. I am also a student of the British Open University.

Recently my application for Permanent Residency as a skilled worker was refused. I hate the screening process. Too much publicity makes one feels that it is simple, but the opposite is the case (waste of money & time). If the CIC wants applicants's qualification and work experience to be at the same level with those in Canada, then let them stop asking for applications from other countries and give training to whoever they want in Canada.

Job offer is the key to our success in Canada! "Seek and you shall find". Whoever has information about contruction companies in Canada should please let me know.

Goodluck friends.


----------



## valgal5

Hello! We currently live outside of Philadelphia and my husband is in final interviews for an executive job outside of Toronto, in Oakville. We have two boys 7 & 9 who currently go to a private catholic school. We are up for the move but we know nothing and no one in Canada! Any advice on schools, family friendly areas, housing would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Hello, my name's Cristina and 'm Swiss and I was born and raised in Switzerland. My hubby Nicola and me really would like to live and work in Canada with our two daughters (4 and 6 y.o.) next Summer, but we are not sure where already.
One year ago we moved back in the south after 2,5 years in the centre of Switzerland.
He's a degree and he's been working for Volkswagen Group here for almost 3,5 years as an automotive service technician. In February he has been upgraded to foreman but he doesn't really like the place where he works because of the lack of organization inside the company and that causes him a lot of stress... Actually I work as a shop assistant in a petrol station on weekends but I have a degree as office worker.
We hope Volkswagen Group can make it possible to manage an intra-company transfer to make things work easier for us. Does someone has experience with that?
It could be my occasion continue my English studies and obtain an higher certificate, so far I passed my FCE exam in June.


----------



## reisender

Hi, I'm a spanish guy living in Vancouver for 10 months. I came here with a Working Holiday Visa and I already extended for 1 year more. I'm so happy living in this city, even with the weather. Love the nature, mountains, skiing, hiking...this is the paradise!
I found a job after 1 month searching and hope can stay here for a long time.
If you have any question about Vancouver, jobs, weather, tips or concerns please ask me!
Thanks


----------



## Wasii

Hye All.... I am Wasi, final year student of Bachelors in Computer Science from a prestigious university in Pakistan. I am planning for my higher education in Canada and willing to know more about lfe in Canada, social and economical aspects


----------



## Jan74

Hi... I'm Jan, 36, I'm from Brazil, married, no children, moving to GTA in mid-September.

My husband just spent 3 months working there while I stayed here, and now we are getting the work permit visas. We'd like to apply for something more permanent, but that is not guaranteed yet. I know Canada recognizes dual intent, but getting the bona fide job offer is the issue.


----------



## t3kids

*Student and mum*

Hi, My name is Florence and I am moving to sudbury with my kids, I will be attending one of the colleges there. I am a bit worried because I have been trying to get accommodation to rent and most of the places listed say quiet adult building, one even listed no children. A landlord I spoke with said the lady in his building says she has no problem with kids as long as they walk and not run in the hall way. My kids are just 6, 4 and 2 please does anyone know a child friendly neighbourhood in Sudbury. I'm starting to think it's like chitty chitty bang bang with no kids in the city.


----------



## Jan74

t3kids, as far as I know, landlords in Canada are not child-friendly, at all. I've heard from friends who have a child (one quiet 11 year old boy!) that they only got a place to rent by omitting they had a child. They didn't want to lie, but they kept trying until they found someone who didn't ask (and they didn't bring the kid along), that is when they got a rental.

They were refused by apartments where people had 100lb dogs for having a pre-teen. I don't get it, but it seems it is a cultural thing, maybe?


----------



## t3kids

Jan74 said:


> t3kids, as far as I know, landlords in Canada are not child-friendly, at all. I've heard from friends who have a child (one quiet 11 year old boy!) that they only got a place to rent by omitting they had a child. They didn't want to lie, but they kept trying until they found someone who didn't ask (and they didn't bring the kid along), that is when they got a rental.
> 
> They were refused by apartments where people had 100lb dogs for having a pre-teen. I don't get it, but it seems it is a cultural thing, maybe?



Wow this is disturbing, I do hope I can find something quick, would have rented a house but don't have that kind of money and omitting I have kids is even more scary, don't know how they'll react to that...


----------



## t3kids

Jan74 said:


> t3kids, as far as I know, landlords in Canada are not child-friendly, at all. I've heard from friends who have a child (one quiet 11 year old boy!) that they only got a place to rent by omitting they had a child. They didn't want to lie, but they kept trying until they found someone who didn't ask (and they didn't bring the kid along), that is when they got a rental.
> 
> They were refused by apartments where people had 100lb dogs for having a pre-teen. I don't get it, but it seems it is a cultural thing, maybe?



Wow this is disturbing, I do hope I can find something quick, would have rented a house but don't have that kind of money and omitting I have kids is even more scary, don't know how they'll react to that... everyone was once a kid they forget.


----------



## swati-can

*hi i'm swati*

hi,

i'm swati from India. i'm Quantity Surveyor by profession.
i'm looking forward to immigrate to Canada.

Regards
Swati


----------



## justin883

*Hi*

Hi there, my name is Justin and me and my family are looking at immigration to Canada, we are still in the infancy stage of this so we are still learning french completing qualifications etc.

So we are looking to be abroad within three to four years.

I am from south africa

any advice in this regard will be very welcome.


----------



## Jan74

Hi Justin, you're doing the Québec process then?


----------



## justin883

Good afternoon Jan 

I am not exactly sure what the process is that your are referring to please advise what this process involves.


----------



## Nazish Noorali

*Hello*

Hello Louise, I am Nazish and have just migrated from the UAE to Canada. It is proving tough for us as me and my husband are still looking for a job.

I had a very senior position in the UAE and am finding it hard to get jobs here as Middle East Experience does not matter at all.

It was nice to read about you and hope you have settled completely.

Naz






louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


----------



## Nazish Noorali

*Hello*

I don't get it either, we had the same issue with our landlord who turned us away once she knew we had a kid.










Jan74 said:


> t3kids, as far as I know, landlords in Canada are not child-friendly, at all. I've heard from friends who have a child (one quiet 11 year old boy!) that they only got a place to rent by omitting they had a child. They didn't want to lie, but they kept trying until they found someone who didn't ask (and they didn't bring the kid along), that is when they got a rental.
> 
> They were refused by apartments where people had 100lb dogs for having a pre-teen. I don't get it, but it seems it is a cultural thing, maybe?


----------



## Nazish Noorali

I was wondering if anyone could help me and my husband to start off with jobs here in Canada.

By profession, I am a expert in Employee Benefits used to work in the UAE for Marsh for the past 7 years. 

My husband was a Broker Relationship Manager with an Insurance Company also in the UAE.
Any help will be appreciated and we are ready to start at entry level positions also.


----------



## Wasii

Nazish Noorali said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me and my husband to start off with jobs here in Canada.
> 
> By profession, I am a expert in Employee Benefits used to work in the UAE for Marsh for the past 7 years.
> 
> My husband was a Broker Relationship Manager with an Insurance Company also in the UAE.
> Any help will be appreciated and we are ready to start at entry level positions also.


I am really surprised as I have been brought up in Abu dhabi and my father still works over there in an oil company. He has told me that some of his friends completed some courses(infact degrees like MBA etc) and they came back to UAE and now their ranks are higher and getting good. Also in the mean time they made their family settle in Canada untill they get PR and later on those guys also got their citizenship and enjoying their wages in $ while working in the middle east!


----------



## Jan74

justin883 said:


> Good afternoon Jan
> 
> I am not exactly sure what the process is that your are referring to please advise what this process involves.



Well, you said you were studying French. Québec has a separate immigration process from the Federal one, and it is the only one that requires French. That is why I thought you had decided on that.

To find out if you qualify for it, you can go to their site Immigration-Québec - Evaluating online your chances of being selected by Québec

If like me, you don't qualify for their process, French won't help you very much. With the Federal process you need to be on the list of occupations in distress or get a job first; with the Provincial programs, you need to be on their list of occupations in distress.


----------



## angel363

louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!



Hi I'm Sian and my husband and I are planning on moving to Cochrane AB (near Calgary) in late 2012. He is a pharmacist and I'm a teacher. I lived in Cochrane for 6 months back in 2007 and have missed it ever since. I want to have one more adventure before we start a family!

I'm trying to research and be as mentally prepared as possible for a move overseas. I'm looking forward to moving from the city to a town - with be a nice change in lifestyle...I hope.

Forums like this definitely help.


----------



## sita

Hi
This is sita from Israel, working as a caregiver since 2006. Originally I'm from Nepal, a lovely Himalayan country. My husband and a 14 years daughter are living in Kathmandu now. In the course of my 6 years stay here, I've been thinking of migrating to Canada. What a great place to live with my family. I'm trying with all my efforts to find a sponsor from canada and hope with the help of this forum it will be more easier for me to have my dream in Canada.
Thank you and have great time there.
sita


----------



## sita

*Thanks ,its great to be here*

Hi  here,
This is sita from Israel, working as a caregiver since 2006. Originally I'm from Nepal, a lovely Himalayan country. My husband and a 14 years daughter are living in Kathmandu now. In the course of my 6 years stay here, I've been thinking of migrating to Canada. What a great place to live with my family. I'm trying with all my efforts to find a sponsor from canada and hope with the help of this forum it will be more easier for me to have my dream in Canada.
Thank you and have great time there. 
sita


----------



## mandatory

Hi, just found this forum after looking for information on Vancouver!  My name is Manda and I'm currently in England, studying accountancy p/t and working as a charity volunteer. I've been thinking about moving to Canada (in particular Vancouver) for a couple of years and am now considering it as a serious option once I get the experience I need to finish my current qualification. Looking forward to getting to know some of you!


----------



## Hosh

Hi we are Mark and Lauren, living in Northern Ontario Canada in a little hamlet called Ardbeg. We retired to this location 4 years ago, built a lovely home on a small quiet lake...and love it here. This spring my doctors told me that in addition to my asthma I am suffering from COPD...I understand now why the cold temps in the winter make it difficult for me to breath, we love the snow, the winters are cold and long then along come very hot and humid summers....leading up to why we are looking very closely at La Paz Mexico....our next home to build overlooking the ocean with a roof top terrace...we hope to find much info on this forum to help us with our new adventure


----------



## rgl777

Hello to All,

My name is Greg and i am looking to move the family to Australia! Currently living in Houston and need help in finding a job as a design engineer. Working with one recruiter in Melbourne at the moment....also, need to be sponsored. I'm looking forward to meeting people here and sharing stories.


----------



## onin17

Hello everyone!!

My name is Nino Born and raise to the Philippines,I was a waiter here in Dubai.and i like to move and to work someday to canada right no i am looking for job on site.

I need any help here where to find site work in canada?


----------



## samasi

hello everyone... im so new here, well, i registered because i also wanted to work abroad, either in CANADA or in the USA. I have relatives in both countries, yet they are not capable of sponsoring me. actually to cut this story short, im looking for a possible employer or a person who is very much willing to sponsor me abroad. im a nurse, 27 years old, single and have 3 years of experience in a hospital setting. there are lots of recruitment agencies here, but i'm not financially able to deal with them. thanks and more power to all.


----------



## clwar1

Hello everyone – 
I little about myself ---I am Canadian born in a little town on the border of Ontario and Québec a little less than 50 years ago. Back in 2002, I uprooted my family and moved to Colorado, now that my children are all grown and gone, I want to move back home to Canada…I have never felt quite right here but I vowed to wait until the kids were self-sufficient before doing anything that drastic. I have been a manager in different organizations and environments. My challenge now is to find full-time employment. I am willing to take anything to get me back home. I have applied for numerous position with very little success…Any type of assistance would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks for listening


----------



## GunsGuns69

hi, just recently arrived in toronto, looking for abit of help on looking for work, immigration services etc, i'm a shuttering formwork joiner with 20yrs experience. any help would be greatly appreciated..

Sean


----------



## krisPL

Hi. I'm Chris. Right now I live and I study in Poland. I'd like to move to Canada after finishing my studies. It leasts me 2 years. In my country I worked as a pool lifeguard and now I work in tour operator office. Hope I'll find similar job in Canada. Cheers.


----------



## satishkumar432

Hi Everyone,

This is Satish from india. I am planning for quebec immigration.

Good Luck Everyone..

Take Care..


----------



## slogan

Hi! I just recently moved to Canada, and found this forum. I just wanted to introduce myself.

My name is Sally Logan, and I know live in Toronto! I look forward to being a part of the community!


----------



## aufait888

*hi everyone!*

hi all!

just wanted to let everyone know a little about myself!
we're from the middlesex area in west london.

i and my family (wife and 3 kids) emigrated to ontario around 2009, landed and obtained our PR status and Sin numbers etc.

i landed (no pun!) a very nice job within 7 weeks, kids were in school and we were all fairly happy. however, our troubles were just beginning, little did we know! usual thing...parents back home had started the ball rolling by stirring it up with my siblings, saying how we dumped them and ran away to canada etc etc...!

anyway, cut a long story short, it got so bad that even our kids were getting affected by all the innuendo going around, so one day, me and said wife, sat and discussed it, and came to the conclusion that we went back to the uk.

so here we are..been in the uk since 2010, and hating every second of it!
im planning to fly back later this year or early next year, hopefully to BC this time, and wife will follow later.

im a quality assurance engineer, dealing with internal audits, ISO 9000, quality control etc, but am open to doing any office based job at all.

if anyone of you good people have, or know of any openings anywhere in the BC area, pls let me know.

thats it...that me done!


----------



## daithim

*Moving to Calgary*

Hi to all and anyone that can offer some advice?

Moving from UK to Calgary in Jan 2012. Have job offer, company currently going through visa process etc. 
Wife and 3 kids (12) (11) (7) looking to come over in June/July at the end of the UK term.
Wife is anxious about the move, leaving family and friends etc. (usual for most I guess).
Looking for some recommendations for the following:-

Schools in Calgary, 2 kids will be in Seconday/High School and 1 still in primary.
Good area for living (I am told that South of the river is best)

Biggest problem I guess will be my wife will not have a job, initially (and has not worked for 12+ years although will be looking to get back into something along lines of P.A, secretary) and feels that it may be difficult to meet new friends etc whilst I am at work and kids are at school.

I will also leave my 5 day a week job to go on rotation to Fort mcMurrray in Sept 2012. So will be away for a couple of weeks each time.


----------



## angel363

Hi Daithim,

Exciting times are ahead for you and your family! My husband and I are looking to move to Cochrane - a town approx 30 mins from Calgary at the end of 2012. 

With regards to your wife, being realistic and being mentally prepared for the move will help. Yes it will be hard to make friends but it won't be impossible. She'll have to get herself out there and make the effort but I'm sure it won't take long. From my experience of previously being near Calgary, there are heaps of UK expats and everyone is friendly.

Volunteering at the school might help - possibly volunteering in the school library or cafeteria could be a place to meet other mums. Joining a volunteer group within the community can help as well. Meeting parents through your children will probably be an easy way to meet people - hopefully your children would join a club through school or the local community...sport?

There are plenty of stories on the forum of new expats struggling at first but after awhile you'll all settle in.

Be open to different opportunities and experiences - good luck with the move!


----------



## daithim

angel363 said:


> Hi Daithim,
> 
> Exciting times are ahead for you and your family! My husband and I are looking to move to Cochrane - a town approx 30 mins from Calgary at the end of 2012.
> 
> With regards to your wife, being realistic and being mentally prepared for the move will help. Yes it will be hard to make friends but it won't be impossible. She'll have to get herself out there and make the effort but I'm sure it won't take long. From my experience of previously being near Calgary, there are heaps of UK expats and everyone is friendly.
> 
> Volunteering at the school might help - possibly volunteering in the school library or cafeteria could be a place to meet other mums. Joining a volunteer group within the community can help as well. Meeting parents through your children will probably be an easy way to meet people - hopefully your children would join a club through school or the local community...sport?
> 
> There are plenty of stories on the forum of new expats struggling at first but after awhile you'll all settle in.
> 
> Be open to different opportunities and experiences - good luck with the move!



Hi Angel363, thanks for the response..... will check out Cochrane, I have also heard its meant to be a nice area.


----------



## Edmonton Lass

*Newbie!*

Hiya,

Well I've been in Canada for a few months, just moved to Beaumont, south Edmonton AB and hoping to settle here. Trouble is, I don't know anyone! I'd love to know if there's anyone else in the area?
I'm was living in south west London before moving here, via 2 years in Mexico. I would really love to hear from any other expats in the Edmonton area. Starting to feel pretty lonely!


----------



## guile42

hi guys, i am new in this forum, i am working and ksa and i have an interest to go in canada maybe for vacation and to migrate (if somebody will convince me)...

i am workin as inform.sys.analyst in ksa and i want to know more about canada. i want to be convince for migration and to know the advantages.

thanks guys


----------



## Jan74

@guile42, maybe rather than be convinced for immigration, go to the Canada immigration sites and see if you qualify?

Cause if you don't qualify and are convinced to go, you'll just be disappointed, won't you?


----------



## kipper81

*kipper81*

Hope everyone is enjoying the Fall weather.

This will my 48th Fall in Canada, Ottawa to be exact. Arrived here with the wife and two young children on 7 July 1963 from a place called Barton in the Clay Bedfordshire although I was born in Borehamwood Hertfordshire.

Had it not been for the worst winter in memory and a job offer in the Sunday Telegraph in January 1963 I might still be back in the UK. I applied, got an offer and promptly sold our house and left from Southampton on the Cunnard Carmania and had a leasually sail to Canada.

It's been a great experience and thank my good luck for reading that Sunday Telegraph on a cold winters day in 1963.

I retired in 1992 from the same company that hired me in 1963. Computing Devices of Canada, ( now General Dynamics Canada)


----------



## guitsax

Hi , great idea.
I'm Andrew and along with my wife and 2 boys (13 &5) live in Oxfordshire England. We made the move from South Africa in 2002 for personal reasons and after nine years here we are ready to move ( always Knew England was the stepping stone). We are in the final stage of PR application and recently spent a holiday in Canada and it confirmed that Canada was the right choice. (friends in Australia trying to get us to go there ). Such a lovely country and the people soo friendly. 
Looking forward to the move hopefully within the next year to Okanagan Valley .

Cheers for now

Next!!


----------



## guitsax

Hi , great idea.
I'm Andrew and along with my wife and 2 boys (13 &5) live in Oxfordshire England. We made the move from South Africa in 2002 for personal reasons and after nine years here we are ready to move ( always Knew England was the stepping stone). We are in the final stage of PR application and recently spent a holiday in Canada and it confirmed that Canada was the right choice. (friends in Australia trying to get us to go there ). Such a lovely country and the people soo friendly. 
Looking forward to the move hopefully within the next year to Okanagan Valley .

Cheers for now ( oops!! don't know if this is in the right place -- new to forums)

Next!!


----------



## Cafreeb12

Hello!

I am a stay at home mom, in Ontario. I have been in Canada thirty years! I moved here when I married my husband rather than having him move to the U.S. since his parents were twenty years older than mine. He was the only child in the family that lived near them. I simply did not find it right for him to move thousands of miles away from them when my parents were so much younger. I grew up in Oklahoma and Tennessee for the most part but, lived a brief time in Georgia and Arkansas too! I have family all over the south and in Canada in Toronto, Vancouver and Kingston. It's odd because as a child I always thought I'd like to move to England! I ended up in Canada instead. Canada is my home now. I have a wonderful Canadian son and Canadian husband. I'm glad to meet you all here.


----------



## Fifi_in_Victoria

Hi everyone,

I'm a hard working Canadian gal, originally from southwest Washington State. I've been here 23 years now, having married a Canadian. I remember when we got married, and we were deciding where to live. He was in the Canadian Navy, and not too keen to get out. Plus he made more than me, and there were less handguns in Canada than the States! That was the deciding point! 

We've lived in Victoria the whole time, and lucky (or unlucky, as the case may be) it's only about a six hour trip to get to the birthplace from here. Funny, though, how a ferry and an international border complicates things. Not too many folks in my family have travelled, and none have passports... so they don't visit. My gawd, you'd think they have to come to the far end of the earth to drive up here!

I've been lurking on the forums for a long time, but haven't really had the inclination to post until now.

Is there anyone else from Victoria on here?

Cheers,
Fifi


----------



## Ellby

Hello all! My name is LB and I'm new to Canada. We've been here about 3 weeks. My husband is a US customs officer and has been temporarily relocated to the Toronto area. I'm a stay at home mom to two young kids (3 and 19 months). We will be looking for a home to rent soon and I'm hoping to get a lot of useful information from this forum.


----------



## Cafreeb12

Ellby said:


> Hello all! My name is LB and I'm new to Canada. We've been here about 3 weeks. My husband is a US customs officer and has been temporarily relocated to the Toronto area. I'm a stay at home mom to two young kids (3 and 19 months). We will be looking for a home to rent soon and I'm hoping to get a lot of useful information from this forum.


Welcome to Canada Ellby! Toronto has a very large expat community so you will have lots of contacts that way if you wanted to. I think you'll enjoy Toronto!


----------



## Guest

*Newbie*

Hi, 

I've been in Toronto for nearly 30 years and am dual (US-CDN). I met my husband in Banff - a very special place!  We have one son, who has just finished his MS in Chemistry and we are hoping to get out of the city and more or less, retire as soon as we can. Also am hoping, once I can dump all this FBAR nonsense, to get back to playing the piano, which I have put aside way too long.


----------



## cjm16

Hi all,

I'm still living in the US. I recently moved back to Michigan after living in Tennessee for 3 years. My mom moved to Canada 10 years ago when she married a Canadian. I've recently decided I would like to move over there for a year or two. I would be living in the Kitchener/Cambridge/Waterloo Ontario area.


----------



## cjm16

Duplicate post


----------



## Cafreeb12

cjm16 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm still living in the US. I recently moved back to Michigan after living in Tennessee for 3 years. My mom moved to Canada 10 years ago when she married a Canadian. I've recently decided I would like to move over there for a year or two. I would be living in the Kitchener/Cambridge/Waterloo Ontario area.


Welcome! I think you will enjoy living up here. I also lived in Tennessee for many years. MANY. I miss the warm weather and the cooking at times but, I don't miss a lot of other things. I thought when I came here it would be for a few years too...hahaha, thirty years later. I think you'll enjoy it very much.


----------



## Guest

cjm16 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm still living in the US. I recently moved back to Michigan after living in Tennessee for 3 years. My mom moved to Canada 10 years ago when she married a Canadian. I've recently decided I would like to move over there for a year or two. I would be living in the Kitchener/Cambridge/Waterloo Ontario area.


I also think you will enjoy it here. I know the Kitchener-Waterloo (commonly referred to as K-W) and Cambridge areas. Advantages of smaller cities but close enough to Toronto to enjoy whatever you like. About an hour west of Toronto, give or take depending upon traffic. K-W is a university town and has lots of interesting things going on! Good luck with your move.


----------



## figaro

Hi all, I am Debbie and my husband and family moved to Brantford about 2 months ago. We are here on his work visa, he is a dutchman working in the flower bulb business. I would say the biggest thing I miss is my grocery store back home, just for the familiarity of it. We lived in NJ for about 4 years but I am from northern California.


----------



## Cafreeb12

Glad your here Debbie!


----------



## Sasek

Hi everyone. I recently graduated from university with a Bachelor's degree. I was born in Canada and have always been in Canada. I am currently living with my family and looking for work.


----------



## Deckard1138

*Test*

Test


----------



## smshah

hi every body I am mushtaq i am living in greece doing my own restaurant business.can any one give information if i can migrate canada and do business there. tanks


----------



## BrackensMum

*Newbie Introduction*

Hi there everyone, we live in Hampshire UK at the moment but hope to be moving to Canada next year. Our very good friends emigrated to Quebec in July 2010 and we have visted them twice so far (once in the winter and once in the summer) and we absolutley love it. The places, the scenery, the people it's fantastic. My husband is in the Telecoms Industry and is looking for work out there at the moment. We are working with an immigration company called Brazlot Migration Group (BMG) based in Hudson, St Lazare. We met the owner in April, and met some of the other staff in August. We are fairly flexible on where we go for my husband's work, and have informed BMG of this so hopefully this will help in our search. We would love to bring our two dogs out with us (Hollie & Bracken) and have already started to look at the process for them.
The forum seems to be an ideal place in which to introduce yourself to others and hopefully get to know each other better and offer advice, tips and knowledge of what to expect in the long haul known as emigrating! Look forward to hearing from one and all on anything to do with the overall process!


----------



## sylvos

Hi everyone - we are in d process of looking into residency for Canada. Using Goldman & Associates in Vancouver. Does anyone know anything of this company. They say it will approx 1 year to get our visa's yet I see some people say it takes between 6-9 months. We are in no hurry and at least its giving us time to get some savings organised. Really excited - fingers crossed it works out!!!!


----------



## charliereeder

Currently applying for skilled worker visa with Migration Expert, have been told it's going to take about 22 months to go through. Hoping to move to the Haliburton area in Ontario - beautiful place!


----------



## Scotts4

Hi there everyone!! Can any one tell us how to get the ball moving. Im a Contractor(20+years) and my wife has just started studying towards her degree in social work(ex civil servant "admim"& exprience in childcare settings) .Were on our way to an expo in the next few weeks with C V's in hand. Would love any advice from you guys out there.We've trawled the web and done as much research as we can.We have young children(6+8) and want to move asap or at least before the eldest starts secondary school. We've had Canada on a back burner for years so its not a spur of the moment thing.Were from the uk.


----------



## gmonahan

Hello all,

I currently live in the US and am in the process of relocating to Vancouver. It's quite a process, a big risk and ordeal as I am leaving my family and all that is familiar. A friend of mine who recently moved to Australia said I should check out Expat forums to find out more on the nitty gritty details of moving to Vancouver specifically, and Canada generally. There are a lot of moving parts! Not to mention the challenge of building a network from scratch.


----------



## rob_w

Evening all, Rob here and I'm looking to move to Canada in 2013. I've been on holiday there twice and also have family there. Looks to be a great place to grow. My father is retiring there next year and I'll be looking for work shortly after (Computer Networking).


----------



## The_Animal

Hi, I'm not the expat - my wife is. *Unfortunately, she is too "shy" to join...so she insisted that I join* and get the info to the questions regarding OVDI...and the FATCA and filing stuff. She's so ticked off about the whole high-handed-ness of the IRS that she's planning on renouncing as soon as she's able to apply for Canadian citizenship. And she doesn't do this lightly as she has family back in the States. 

I'm the Canadian Citizen...in the family, born and bred. We have 4 children all of which were born here and are considered dual in the eyes of the United States government. 

We have a joint bank account and thus with the new FATCA rules, they get to snoop in on MY bank account and view my transactions as well as hers. thus violating Privacy Act, R.S.B.C. 1996, c. 373 of British Columbia. Really tempted to get Canadian Spouses to launch a $300 trillion class-action lawsuit against the US Federal Government and the IRS for "Invasion of Privacy". It's not just you Americans that are being affected. If you hold a joint account with your spouse. The FATCA is treading a thin line between doing something illegal by investigating the financial dealings of Canadian Citizens (who have NO TIES at all to the US).


----------



## Deckard1138

Test


----------



## Cafreeb12

The_Animal said:


> Hi, I'm not the expat - my wife is. *Unfortunately, she is too "shy" to join...so she insisted that I join* and get the info to the questions regarding OVDI...and the FATCA and filing stuff. She's so ticked off about the whole high-handed-ness of the IRS that she's planning on renouncing as soon as she's able to apply for Canadian citizenship. And she doesn't do this lightly as she has family back in the States.
> 
> I'm the Canadian Citizen...in the family, born and bred. We have 4 children all of which were born here and are considered dual in the eyes of the United States government.
> 
> We have a joint bank account and thus with the new FATCA rules, they get to snoop in on MY bank account and view my transactions as well as hers. thus violating Privacy Act, R.S.B.C. 1996, c. 373 of British Columbia. Really tempted to get Canadian Spouses to launch a $300 trillion class-action lawsuit against the US Federal Government and the IRS for "Invasion of Privacy". It's not just you Americans that are being affected. If you hold a joint account with your spouse. The FATCA is treading a thin line between doing something illegal by investigating the financial dealings of Canadian Citizens (who have NO TIES at all to the US).


Welcome! Sorry for the reason you felt compelled to join but, this is an excellent place to gather information. I will talk to my husband and see if he'd be interested in such a thing as a class action but, who would take this on?


----------



## The_Animal

Cafreeb12 said:


> Welcome! Sorry for the reason you felt compelled to join but, this is an excellent place to gather information. I will talk to my husband and see if he'd be interested in such a thing as a class action but, who would take this on?


I wish I knew too, but I think something has to be done to make the IRS back down. It's just needing enough people to sign off on whether they want to try...then get together and discuss the matter with a competent US Tax Lawyer who's versed in the intricacies of the Privacy Act. 

According to some things I've seen, the banks complying with the IRS' request could very well be contravening our federal banking privacy laws. In otherwords, the US has no jurisdiction over the reporting of Canadian financial institutions. 

The question is: Do we end up suffering the violation of the sovereignty of our banking institutions by precedent setting legislation or do we push back? If it were up to me, I'd be pushing back...HARD!


----------



## Baird68

*Baird68*



The_Animal said:


> I wish I knew too, but I think something has to be done to make the IRS back down. It's just needing enough people to sign off on whether they want to try...then get together and discuss the matter with a competent US Tax Lawyer who's versed in the intricacies of the Privacy Act.
> 
> According to some things I've seen, the banks complying with the IRS' request could very well be contravening our federal banking privacy laws. In otherwords, the US has no jurisdiction over the reporting of Canadian financial institutions.
> 
> The question is: Do we end up suffering the violation of the sovereignty of our banking institutions by precedent setting legislation or do we push back? If it were up to me, I'd be pushing back...HARD!


Hi Everyone

I am a US born retired teacher who left the United States as a young child. I "renounced" my US citizenship when I became a Canadian citizen in 1969. However, I am also caught up in this OVDI/FBAR mess. If it weren't for the Canadian press, I would never have realized that I am still an American citizen. I am very interested in joining forces with others on a class action suit.


----------



## Stargazer

Hi, 

I'm an American in Canada, and I've been here since 2006. Before this, we lived in Scotland for my husband's PhD studies. I've got 2 kids and I'm currently a stay at home mom. We live in Saskatchewan, where my husband is a professor at a small seminary.


----------



## Guest

Stargazer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an American in Canada, and I've been here since 2006. Before this, we lived in Scotland for my husband's PhD studies. I've got 2 kids and I'm currently a stay at home mom. We live in Saskatchewan, where my husband is a professor at a small seminary.


Hi Stargazer! Another stay-at-home Mom, you have lots of company here!


----------



## steve1977

Hi all me and the family have just started looking into moving to Canada, many concerns as yet hoping the forum will be able to help. I am a plant mechanic in england which i think is described as a heavy duty mechanic in canada we are looking at nova scotia and particularly close to Halifax wondering what the job situation is like in that area.


----------



## Stargazer

steve1977 said:


> Hi all me and the family have just started looking into moving to Canada, many concerns as yet hoping the forum will be able to help. I am a plant mechanic in england which i think is described as a heavy duty mechanic in canada we are looking at nova scotia and particularly close to Halifax wondering what the job situation is like in that area.


Welcome! I've been in Canada for 5 years but only on the forum for a few days.


----------



## Whitewolf

*Canada is my dream*

Hi. I don't know if am doing this correct. This is my only my second visit to this expat forum. I don't know where to start. Yeah ok. As you maybe saying start from the beginning...lol. Well My name is Phil and I am living in England with my beloved partner Irina. I am currently working in the Security industry. I have dreampt of moving to Canada and spend out the last of my days with Irina. I have two friends whom live in Ontario. One is of 1st Nations from the Ojibway tribe. The second is half white half 1st Nations. I have adopted them as my brother and sister. I really miss them and want to go and see them. Neither of them work but will help me and Irina once we get there. Irina is Romanian and is currently studying Life in the Uk and will be going for her citizenship hopefully some time next year.
I have asked Irina if she will marry me in Canada, and I want my two friends to be our witnesses. Irina is not in work as of yet but is trying to get a job as an interpraiter/translater. She can speak 7 languages. Irina is fluent in Romanian/Hungarian, Italian, English and Eparanto. She also knows some French and Spanish. Irina can also teach in her fluent languages which she has done in her native country. 
We are both finacially in a bad situation. We are looking for some one who is willing to sponsor us both. If I can't get to Canada then this will break my heart, because it is all I wanted to do now. We both also want to write our own biography once we settle down.


----------



## annemariegeyser

Ellooooo! 

My name is Anne-Marie. I am 22 year old passionate lady. My boyfrend is moving to Vancouver, Canada. He received a scholarship and he is going to do his doctors in engenering. I want to join him, but I need a job in the beauty/health & skincare industry.

He is flying this christmas 2011. So if anybody can help me to find a job, it would be awesum and much appreciated.


----------



## Whitewolf

I don't think this site can supply me with what I want to know.


----------



## BluenoseGirl

*Nova Scotia born and bred*

Hi All,
I'm from Nova Scotia (Halifax), if you are looking at moving there please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.

I currently live in London, so if you are English I can relate/compare to what life is like here vs there.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## epilobium

Hi,

I'm not actually an expat so I feel a bit sheepish posting here. But I want to help my significant other immigrate to Canada and I'm hoping for some help.

Thanks! 
Epilobium


----------



## jemappelleKatherine

*Texas to Quebec via Ontario*

Hello everybody,

Been reading a bit in the forum for a few days and decided to join.

I went back and forth between the States and Southwestern Ontario until after our daughter's arrival and then we came to live where my husband was in 2009.

I've always been a sort of "wherever you go, there you are" so it was a bit strange to live somewhere I actually really intensely disliked being there. We moved to Quebec early this year. Now we live in the beautiful Laurentian mountains, and I consider it a 1,000% improvement.

I took French in middle and high school (studied only with teachers with Parisian accents), and never had any trouble with it in my European travels in my 20s. French is a lot different in Quebec, though, and I continue to adjust. I've also forgotten a lot from disuse, so I am actually looking at starting some classes pretty soon. I understand a fair amount, and mostly just want to be more confident in speaking.

Not actively working at the moment.

Thanks for all the interesting posts, and nice to meet everybody!


----------



## nclehmann

Hello to all. I am not an expat yet, although plan to be soon. My family will hopefully be relocating to downtown Toronto sometime next Spring (~May 2012). We're very excited about the opportunity, but also a bit nervous about Toronto and what to expect.

We are relocating with my wife's employer (still confidential), so I will need to look for a job. We have a 4-yr old daughter (will be 5 by the time we're in CA), so we'll need to find a school for her as well.

What are the best resources to look for jobs in Toronto? I am a professional (CPA - Certified Public Accountant, similar to Chartered Accountant I think?) and have both commercial banking experience and public accounting experience.

I may answer my own questions once I start searching the threads on this forum, but thanks!


----------



## Hoffman

epilobium said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not actually an expat so I feel a bit sheepish posting here. But I want to help my significant other immigrate to Canada and I'm hoping for some help.
> 
> Thanks!
> Epilobium


I think this is a good idea. I loged ate this page to get some information about Canada, New Zealand and Australia. Now I usually go into the Spain zone to help people trying to immigrate here.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoffman

*Almost impossible to go to Canada*

Hello everybody,

I am a 36 yo spanish environmental engineer. I worked in Canada for 6 months in 2004 and I fell in love with Vancouver island but I had to come back. Now I am married, with a 11 months baby and work experience.
Since 2006 I have been checking the immigration office web page. Last 2 years the requirements to immigrate to Canada had become more and more restrictive till last year, when a job offer was mandatory for an engineer to obtain the work visa. We need a job sponsorship, that it is not very difficult for the employer to apply, but it seems that in front of that requirement they prefer not to hire foreign people. I understand that in an unemployment increasing rate this is a good way to act, but our Canadian dream (Nanaimo or Vancouver dream) is stuck by now.
On our research work to immigrate we realised that New Zealand and Australia still keep their requirement reachable to skilled workers without a job offer. I decided to get the visa first and, with it we will try to find a job, but this time entitled to work.
I miss this possibility in Canada. I could not afford moving there without a job, and a job offer seems almost impossible without the visa.
If any needs help about Spain please tell me.


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Introduction*



louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other !!


I left Canada just over 30 years ago, Winnipeg. I moved to San Diego. I still stay in contact with some of my Canadian friends no matter where they live. I will be moving to Central Mexico. I have been back to Canada 4 times in the 2000s, the last time at Christmas in Winnipeg. I have my sister and her family in Mississauga and a few cousins elsewhere besides my friends scattered around the country. Alan


----------



## Omater

Hello all,

I am a very grateful landed immigrant to Canada from the USA. I have been in the country for about 15 years but just applied for Citizenship last January. The only reason it took me so long was that I thought it would be easier access to family back in the states, but I truly wish I had done it before! The weather can be a bit miserable at times (depending on where you live) but it is worth the trouble. I love this country and it's people. I will get to be Canadian soon too!


----------



## Chris U

*First time post*

Hello louise.
This is my first post, as an introduction. My name is Chris, and My wife and I are seroiusly contemplating a move to Canada in 2012. I am just about to turn 49 so I guess I have a very limited window?

We live currently near Nottingham in the UK , and have the finances to move, and now our son has fled the nest, we want to do something that we have always dreamed of, that is live abraod. My own experience of Canda comes from when I was a soldier, I visisted Alberta many times, and could not get over the amazing feeling of space and culture, and the diverse landscapes, I have been told that If I've only been to Alberta, Iv'e seen nothing yet,! I am sure that I will hear a lot of that.

I love the outdoors and I am a keen equestrian, though not particulaly gifted. I suppose the big question everyone askes themselves is once you get there how do you earn a living? 

My occupation was a senior executive for a large UK Retailer, but they went down the pan two years ago, It has been impossible to find work in the UK, so now I earn a small living as an illustrator of childrens books and teach some local art classes.

I am a qualified electrician, but to be honest I have never worked as one, as my Job was in always in management. (though I have kept my registration current)
Before that I was a tank commander. and My wife works in care for the elderly, but only has an NVQ, so I dont think that is of any use? 

Currently we do not have the understanding about the skills criteria. I studied art, electronics and engineering at Univeristy, but that has long since closed, so apart from some very old crumpled certificates from a defunct university and around six old City and Guilds I have no recent qualofications. 

I am guessing that this will be the most difficult aspect, so If anyone has any real advice, it would be most welcome, I have been on all the websites, but the advice is very vauge, so i do not know weather my skills and experiences would even be acceptable, I'm not a nurse or a doctor?

Anyway we are about to start the process, which I m sure will be long and frustarting, so any advice is welcome.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Airmid

Hello, My family and I have been considering moving for awhile now, but wasnt sure where, but we keep coming back to Ottawa. We are coming for a holiday in March with the idea of seeing that it has all we want ( sport faciliites) music venues, and large family homes. We have 4 boys between 16 and 2 so looking for schools. I am a bioarchaeologist and social anthropologist ( Masters student) and my husband is a sound and lighting engineer. we have pets (dogs) and just looking for a new home ( wont say permenant as I get wanderlust!) Any help/ advice gladly taken on board! Thanks


----------



## canadiandreams

Hi, I'm a newbie to the forum. Currently living in the UK but dreaming about moving to Canada. Would like to open my own business: B&B/Yoga retreat. Current timescale is approx late 2014/early 2015 to move. Would really appreciate comments on how easy/tricky it is to set up a new business in Canada. If there is any funding available for new business startups and general advice.

Pleased to be online )


----------



## Mousa

Hello everyone. I'll introduce myself ! My name is Moses, I'm living and working in UAE as an Insurance Broker. I'm a very open minded person , see the world from a golden scope and like to hang out with friends and have fun . 

My girlfriend loves Canada and wants to live in Canada ,and after few discussions with her, I decided to begin looking for a job in Canada ,but i want to find a real job there without going there in person just for an interview (Although I do not mind but have to keep my budget on travelling) . 

Even if no one in the forum could help me with that, I'd still love to get to know you and socialize..

I'd like to share with you my story

A boy born in UAE with his father's limited income,lost his mom after birth, played with the hot sand when he was young and it was awesome. Ran under the hot sun for hours everyday whe he was a boy, By the time, the came to high school, his father who was already old when he saw this boy, got a mental problems and lost control over everything and he is the only financial pillar of the house, the boy at the age of 18 realized that this was going to happen oneday,so he made every decision that would be good in future, the boy became a full time student in university when the economy was collapsing and worked at the sametime to feed his family and finance his own tuition. However, faced by major challenges, met his first love in his 2nd year , unfortunately, his first love turned out to be a player and thought he said bad stuff about her, so she tried to get him expelled from the university after destroying him emotionally. However, when she realized that she failed, she set him up with another woman who is a maid , just to make fun of him, but to her surprise, this boy doesn't have discrimination , kept this woman with him until he graduated, his father became crazy and beaten him serveral times until he left home, his teachers bullied him because of his first ex, his relatives ditched him and didn't help him even with money , no social funds exist, but he kept the determination , right spirit , attitude and faith in God , he didn't ditch the woman he was setup with, he graduated with outstanding performance, did well at his work, got good experience , enhanced his skills and abilities on all aspects. Finally, the guy graduated and even impressed several teachers and got their recommendations, couldn't find a job initially due to economy. However, he knew it would happen, that is why he spent years improving his career at all aspects, applying online with no hope and tons of Asians getting jobs by recommendations, this boy , homeless, peniless, jobless, and away from his love, polished his shoes , prepared his CV, went down the streets and distributed his CV by hand got hired by miracle in the same day 5 minutes away from home and working with very nice and good people who seem to had been exactly living like his ! They gathered to help each others and support each others in face of Absolute Recommendations Employment reminding him that there is still objectivity at work which leads to true success. Once he got the job, he convinced his girlfriend to move back to her country to get away from an abusive employer and is supporting her and her family by his humble salary  .

This boy , believes in Human Rights, Equity and Justice on all levels, realizes that he must join people and communities who got the same principles and philosophy and saw that in Canada too. Therefore, I wish to meet like minded people here who have the same thinking as I'm making me feel home  .

Where I come from ? A good question , it's another story , yet I'd prefer saying "Earth"  . What is my religion ? My religion is Freedom. 

Nice to meet you and sorry for the long post  !


----------



## Aussie ASD 3

Hi all, we live in Queensland Australia and are looking to relocate to Canada (if job prospect goes ahead). We are a family of 3, all with ASD (Aspergers to be exact) hence the user name. We are currently in internet searching stage and loving the house prices and the sound of the schooling system etc. At this stage partners possible job is in Edmonton Alberta. I had always though about moving to Vancouver BC so starting my searching all over again and not too much to be found about places in Alberta on the internet, all my searches come up with Calgary & winter olympic info LOL. 
Thanks to admin for adding me


----------



## Bartek

Hi Everyone
my name is Bartek and im 25 and i live in Poland now
i used to live in UK (Belfast) but due to problems i decieded to move to Canada (Saskatchewan)


----------



## Carl1966

My name is carl and my partner and I are looking at emigrating to Nova Scotia Canada in 2012 , we have a company sponsor and are currently going through the application process.

The company have offices in Windsor NS

We currently live in Rochdale in England.


----------



## Sunryder

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum and have been doing lots of post readings. We are originally from Zimbabwe, having moved over to the UK for obvious reasons and are now in the process of moving to Canada as we have family there. My hubby has secured a job and he has been sent the offer and contract so we are in the process of putting together all the documents for PR. We have two sons aged 20 and 17 who have just finished their schooling and we figured that this is the right time to move even though it is rather late in our lives. I have a brother and sister who have lived there for 10 and 6 years. They live near Calgary which is where we will be moving. I will probably be asking advice from time to time. Is there anyone else out there from Zim or SA who would like to share advice?


----------



## Debbie88

Hi all...

I'm debbie and I'm 23. currently live in Bolton, UK and looking to make the move to Brantford, ON in the next few months to join my parents who moved there roughly 4 years ago (I was at uni here at the time so that's why I didn't go with them)

me and my brother were listed as dependents at the time so have achieved PR status. looking to work and socialise in bigger cities - Hamilton, Burlington, Toronto. 

most scared of having to meet and make new friends over there! please get in touch if you have any advice xx


----------



## thevale

*Hi there*

Hi everybody,

I'm an IT specialist for Oil&Gas sector. I live in Italy and my company wants me to setup a new branch in Canada. It will be mostlikely Toronto first and Calgary after a while. 
We are now planning the startup of the new branch, I hope I can move there in 3-6 months time.

I will post updates and (if any) questions! 

BTW thanks for all the posts, they are very useful.

Ciao


----------



## CRamwell

Hi Guys,

I'm Chris, 22, and hoping to move to Fernie BC.

Currently working in Chamonix France. My home in the UK is in Windermere, Cumbria.

My work experience is in Management of Catering and Hospitality, but would like to get into something new when I reach Canada.

Love the mountains, during winter I ski, and in the summer i'll be mountain biking.

I'm at the preliminary stages of research into emigrating at the moment, so any useful info would be greatly appreciated. I really don't know where to start!

Cheers everyone.


----------



## laurenpurdy123

Hi everyone, my name is Lauren, I am 21 years old and I currently live in Nottingham UK. Me and my partner of nearly six years have decided (after speaking about it for a couple of years now) to make the move to Canada. I am currently looking at Ontario, just out of Toronto maybe. I have only just recently started my research but Toronto seems to tick all the boxes. We have gone through the paperwork and are eligible. I am currently researching cost of living and looking at specific areas to live in. If anyone can help me on areas I would be most grateful. Also, we have a dog so would be grateful if someone could advise about what to do with her. 

I am really looking forward to getting things up and running. Can't wait!!


----------



## purple07haze

Hello All-

My husband and I decided to move down to MC for the winter from Toronto, Canada. We packed up our baby and dog in the car and here we are. We found a great neighbourhood to live in. However, knowing little Spanish has been an issue but learning fast. 

If there is anyone in the MC area of Polanco, please hit me up.

Take care,

Hazel


----------



## purple07haze

laurenpurdy123 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Lauren, I am 21 years old and I currently live in Nottingham UK. Me and my partner of nearly six years have decided (after speaking about it for a couple of years now) to make the move to Canada. I am currently looking at Ontario, just out of Toronto maybe. I have only just recently started my research but Toronto seems to tick all the boxes. We have gone through the paperwork and are eligible. I am currently researching cost of living and looking at specific areas to live in. If anyone can help me on areas I would be most grateful. Also, we have a dog so would be grateful if someone could advise about what to do with her.
> 
> I am really looking forward to getting things up and running. Can't wait!!


Hi - I'm from Toronto so if you need some advice, hit me up. Good luck on your move. Hazel


----------



## Sunryder

thevale said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm an IT specialist for Oil&Gas sector. I live in Italy and my company wants me to setup a new branch in Canada. It will be mostlikely Toronto first and Calgary after a while.
> We are now planning the startup of the new branch, I hope I can move there in 3-6 months time.
> 
> I will post updates and (if any) questions!
> 
> BTW thanks for all the posts, they are very useful.
> 
> Ciao


Hi
I will be in Calgary hopefully this time next year, just going through the PR process now. If you need help setting up office, I will be looking for work. I am presently the Manager of a drainage company in the UK and have run the business for 10 years, have plenty of office experience from day to day running, project management, quoting, client liaison, OX19 Qualified (underground CCTV surveying) quality control, accounts, wages etc., Absolutely love my job, (only downside about leaving the UK!!) Would be grateful for a chance if timelines match!!!


----------



## adamd

Hi my names Adam. I'm teach IT in a special education setting and hope to move to canada some time this year to be with my fiance who I met whilst she was studying over here.


----------



## huskerevans

*States to Calgary*

Hi all,

I am Jim. My wife and I are in the process of moving to Calgary to work with at-risk teens. We have worked in this field for lots of years and found a really great non-profit in Calgary willing to pay us what we're worth. lol We are waiting on LMO?

Nervous about move and what I don't know about taxes, expenses, fees, and the like. * I would like to thank all of you for the help you have already given us through your posts!* you have answered many questions without me even knowing I had a question. From our stay in Calgary for the interviews I already can see that I am going to be much healthier in Canada. Unfortunately my two ways of relaxing on my days off, cigs and Bourbon are priced so high that I will be able to buy them only on very special occasions. 

Questions. 
How much money should I set aside for getting my household and trailored 95 Nissan maxima across the border?

What is the one thing you wished you had known before you moved? (keep in mind we will have our room and board paid) only need internet and cell)


----------



## hlouiseb3

Hello I'm looking to move to Canada in the next few years or so. Really only just started looking into it so my knowledge on the process etc is pretty limited. Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jandscotten

Greetings,
My name is James and my wife and I came to Canada last July for my work as an Intentional Interim Ministry with the United Church of Canada. We are currently under an exemption from work permit for me and an open "spouse" work permit for my wife. We are just waiting for a couple of more transcripts and job references to apply for a provential nomination through Manitoba.


----------



## TheGlovers

Hi all,

My hubby and i are looking to move to Nova Scotia in 2014. After spending several months of 2010/2011 on a working holiday visa checking out Vancouver  and The Atlantic Provinces we feel NS is definately for us. Neither of our occupations meet any catagories on skilled worker list and we are wondering if anyone else had this problem? It would be so much easier if we were on there. We're both in our late 20's and are anxious to and get there to start our 'New life'. We figure the best option is to look at a years working holiday visa and hope to get job offers to allow us to stay. We are doing a fact finding trip in April this year, visiting Halifax and Sydney NS so if anyone has any advice of places to visit we'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Mrs G

My family and I are from Essex, UK. We have just started looking into moving to Canada, my hubby and I have 2 children, our son is nearly 13 and our daughter is 5. We have often spoken about moving away for about the last 8 years but finally we have decided that it is our time. I don't know much about Canada but my husband is dead set and my son (although we have only brushed over the idea with him) is dead set on moving and making a new start in another country!) I currently run my own business alongside running one of the family businesses but have decided that it is about time that I cut the apron strings (at 33 which is very sad) and get away. The truth is that I have always hung around for my mum as I didn't want her to be alone but she is happy now so it is our time. I would be really interested to know how people have got on that have moved to canada and the best way to go about your entry. My husband is a specialist Fire Officer and maybe this would be the best way to go about entry. My biggest concern is my childrens education, my daughter is currently at private school in essex and my son got an academic scholarship to the private school nearby but turned it down to go to a grammar school an hour away on the bus! They are both confident kids and great fun to be around, I am sure that wherever we went they would settle but are the canadians accepting of us moving in to their country, Is it just a case if you work hard and put into the country they will welcome you, I would love this to be the case as we will work very hard to be part of the community. Also, whats the best way to go about applying to get in, we have been in touch with a lawyer and they will do all the forms for around £1800 but this doesnt guarentee a place in canada for our family, if this is the best route then we are happy to take it but would really appreciate some advice??? Can anyone help?
Thanks everyone.


----------



## anuar5609

Hi, my name is Anuar. Age 30's. I was married and blessed with one kid. I am looking for job as a medical officer in any part of country especially in united arab emirates. If any of you had precious moment/experience working abroad, kindly shares here. Should I have something to share, I will let everybody know. Thank you.


----------



## Thia

Hello Everyone  My name is Thia and I am a Professional Baker/Chef/Food Photographer. I have traveled all over the US and outside the US, as well, and reside in Florida. Now that the "nest" is empty - YEAH !!!!! - I am now considering ALL my options and after having done a couple of years of "homework" , I've pretty much decided that I would love to call my next home in the Canadian Rockies area. Income will not be a problem, so no worries there. Does anyone have any helpful suggestions as to that area? Thank you All.


----------



## Raziel

Hello All,

I am a 28-year-old South African currently living in Japan. I am hoping to immigrate to another country and currently I feel torn between Canada and Australia. I suspect I am leaning more towards Canada... I will look into the respective sections in the forums to try and determine which choice might be better for me.

Whilst researching some things, I stumbled on this site and think it's a great resource and would love to be a part of it. Any and all advice I might receive during this whole process would be a great help and I look forward to connecting with people who have also made such a move. Living in Japan for a few years now has made me realise that I am capable of integrating into a new and different culture but I would prefer to live in an English-speaking country in the long term.

So hello to all members of this site. I look forward to engaging with you all.

Thank you.


----------



## simonblackwell

*Dreaming of Canada*

Hello all,

I am a 32 year old married father of two who in the very near future will be starting college to train as a Nurse alongside my wife.
We are doing this mainly because Nursing looks like a varied and enjoyable career (we have a lot o friends who are student and registered nurses), but also to aid in our eventual emigration to British Columbia.
We both currently work part time as Nightclub Bouncers as this allows us to care for our eldest son who has Acute Lymphoblastic Leukaemia.
Our son will be finished treatment by the time we start our Nursing degrees, and he has given his backing to what we are planning as he and his brother are both really keen to make the move West.

I am here to get advice on best neighbourhoods and ways of finding work.
I currently live in rural Norfolk.:ranger:


----------



## sarahh73

*New to forum, lots of questions!*

Hi, we are a British family longing to move to Canada. I am totally new to the forum and wanted to ask some questions but don't seem to be able to make a new post?. Already confused.....not a good start!. My OH is a plumber with 20 years experience and we have 2 daughters. We have a large amount of capital in our home and would be able to buy a home in Canada without borrowing and still have enough left to secure us financially untill the employment situation was stable.
Having said that, my OH has 2 convictions from 19 years ago. He was racing with his friends and the police took him to court and to make an example of why not to boyrace he was sentenced to 14 months of which he served 6 months. One year later he was at a party and was charged with possession and received a £3000 fine.
This was all 19 years ago and he has lived clean as a whistle since and has been successfully working as a self employed plumbing and oil heating engineer for the last 10 years, but has been qualified for 20 years. 
I am sorry if I have inapropriately posted here, but would anyone know if he would be deemed rehabilitated or would he need to apply for rehabilitation?. 
I would very much appreciate any help, comments or advice. We are a good, hard working and honest family, secure and stable. We are eager to start the visa process but this complication has me unsure as to our position and starting point. Thank you in advance for any help x


----------



## Getting There

sarahh73 said:


> Hi, we are a British family longing to move to Canada. I am totally new to the forum and wanted to ask some questions but don't seem to be able to make a new post?. Already confused.....not a good start!. My OH is a plumber with 20 years experience and we have 2 daughters. We have a large amount of capital in our home and would be able to buy a home in Canada without borrowing and still have enough left to secure us financially untill the employment situation was stable.
> Having said that, my OH has 2 convictions from 19 years ago. He was racing with his friends and the police took him to court and to make an example of why not to boyrace he was sentenced to 14 months of which he served 6 months. One year later he was at a party and was charged with possession and received a £3000 fine.
> This was all 19 years ago and he has lived clean as a whistle since and has been successfully working as a self employed plumbing and oil heating engineer for the last 10 years, but has been qualified for 20 years.
> I am sorry if I have inapropriately posted here, but would anyone know if he would be deemed rehabilitated or would he need to apply for rehabilitation?.
> I would very much appreciate any help, comments or advice. We are a good, hard working and honest family, secure and stable. We are eager to start the visa process but this complication has me unsure as to our position and starting point. Thank you in advance for any help x


Hi,

Welcome to the forum. We're out in Okotoks, south of Calgary. Moved here over 4 years ago, recently became Canadian Citizens (well, dual Brit/Canadian) and love it here. I looked on the CIC website for you and found what I suspect is the relevant process that you have to engage with...
Application for Rehabilitation for Persons Who are Inadmissible to Canada Because of Past Criminal Activity
As a link out from the above page, the following link delves into more details...
Rehabilitation For Persons Who Are Inadmissible to Canada Because of Past Criminal Activity

I do hope this information helps and that you find that you are able to move ahead in due course.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## sarahh73

Thank you so much for the reply. I am still unsure as to wether we must apply. I see that after 10 years you are deemed rehabilitated, but would that apply for 2 convictions?. 19 years is a long time ago, if we apply for info only, how long do you think that would take as we are keen to start what seems as a very long road to obtaining our visas. I would rather not have to spend a year applying for rehabilitation, especially if we need not have as there has been such a long time passed since completion of sentence. If you or anyone thinks we would be deemed rehabilitated does that mean no need to apply. Would you just declare convictions and give details etc. Very grey area for me even after reading all available info online. Many thanks for the reply Eamonn & Janet, much appreciated x


----------



## Getting There

sarahh73 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. I am still unsure as to wether we must apply. I see that after 10 years you are deemed rehabilitated, but would that apply for 2 convictions?. 19 years is a long time ago, if we apply for info only, how long do you think that would take as we are keen to start what seems as a very long road to obtaining our visas. I would rather not have to spend a year applying for rehabilitation, especially if we need not have as there has been such a long time passed since completion of sentence. If you or anyone thinks we would be deemed rehabilitated does that mean no need to apply. Would you just declare convictions and give details etc. Very grey area for me even after reading all available info online. Many thanks for the reply Eamonn & Janet, much appreciated x


Our pleasure. Now, we (or me - Eamonn - anyway) are real estate folk (believe me, not like you know and dislike in the UK!) and so we don't want to stray into areas we don't fully understand and end up misleading you. If there is an expert on here that can answer, then great but otherwise, I would suggest speaking with the CIC yourselves (which is not at all easy!) or speaking with an Immigration Consultant. 
Immigration consultants, lawyers, and other representatives: Contacts
Some will do an initial consultation, either free, or for a small fee, which might be a worthwhile investment.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## sarahh73

Great advice, thank you again for taking the time to reply. Wishing you all the best in the future,
Sarah


----------



## JackieInNovaScotia

My family and I moved out to Nova Scotia in 2006. If you were at all interested in coming out to the East coast, you might find this website helpful. Moving from the UK to Nova Scotia. We have friends who came to Nova Scotia with the help of UK2NS and I've just checked their website and it looks like they have a consultant who charges $99 to answer all your questions... including if it's a problem trying to emigrate with a criminal record.
Best of luck!


----------



## Getting There

JackieInNovaScotia said:


> My family and I moved out to Nova Scotia in 2006. If you were at all interested in coming out to the East coast, you might find this website helpful. Moving from the UK to Nova Scotia. We have friends who came to Nova Scotia with the help of UK2NS and I've just checked their website and it looks like they have a consultant who charges $99 to answer all your questions... including if it's a problem trying to emigrate with a criminal record.
> Best of luck!


For Sarah...further up this chain of posts...

The Immigration Consultant who features on the above website is a chap called Paul Wildy...
Wildy Immigration ? Canada Visa & Migration Consultants located in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada
He's a Brit too. Really nice guy - I met him when he vacationed in Alberta some time back. Very good at his job. It was exactly him that I was thinking of when I was saying about consultants who do a low cost initial assessment.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## sarahh73

Thank you both for you kind replies, will check all that out and fingers crossed, one day, we will be entering Canada with big grins on our faces and full of exitement for what lies ahead!.
Best wishes to you both x


----------



## deportes

*Hello Expats.*

We are planning on retiring in 2 years and would like to know how long can you stay in BC as a visitor. We will be buying a motor home that we plan on driving around the North American Continent, possible excluding Mexico unless it becomes a lot safer than at the present time, a different discussion topic. We would like to spend summers in Seattle / BC area from May to October and winters in Chile. What is the best way to accomplish this regarding visa. We are US citizens. Thanks.


----------



## libistar

I worked in Dubai for 5 years


----------



## divamyself

Hi, am a newbie. My name is Ruth. I am Indonesian who married with Portuguese. I came here in Portugal since last Agust '11. It is not an easy life to be honest. Different language which i only speak English and my Bahasa Indonesia. Besides, since i moved here this country is going to collapse due to the crisis. Me and hubby are looking forward to immigrate to Canada or Australia. My husband is a police officer and i was a kindergarten teacher in Jakarta, Indonesia. I have tried to SAP which open for police transferred but it seems already close. So, i wanna try Canada. If there are people out there willing to help, i do appreciate it. I am new with this kinda of things. I even never imagine about migrating. But this global crisis we have here in Portugal. I just want to make a better life besides i used to travel and working. Thanks guys..


----------



## Canada Fleur

*Hello!*

Hi there, I've just joined!

My name is Fleur and I have been dreaming of living in Canada (Vancouver) since I was about 17...so for 10 years I've been going through life with it in the back of mind...went to university, met my partner etc and now, finally, I have come to a point in my life when I can go!

My boyfriend and I are leaving on April 25th (eek not long!) as part of the IEC program. While we are living over there (Vancouver) as part of IEC, our application for Permanent Residency will be going through (via the immigration lawyer)...so it really is all systems go! lane:

I'm really excited and hoping that we can find work pretty quickly after we arrive!

Looking forward to reading some of your posts

Fleur


----------



## lyndiloo

*Moving to Sydney in July*

Hi all, 

We are originally Captonians (South Africans), but have been in the UK for 12 years now. 

Its been rather a whirlwind, but out of the blue my husband has got a job and a business sponsored visa and we will be moving to Sydney with our two boys age 6 and 8 in July 2012! Hubby is over there already and I'm still in the UK sorting out everything that needs to be done before our big move!! 

We are looking to move to North Sydney around Dee Why or St Ives/ Turramurra/Pymble kind of areas. I am a childminder so will be starting up as soon as I can once we are there. Any advice on schools, starting up family day care or anything possible would be most appreciated. 

Looking forward to chatting!

Thanks!
Lynda


----------



## don't tell mom

*Moving to Edmonton*

Hello all,

My husband Brandon and I, along with our two dogs, are relocating to Edmonton in a few weeks for work. This is our first trip to Canada and our first time living/working outside of the US. I'm so happy to have found this site and would love to hear any tips on making the transition smoothly.

Thanks!
Kathryn


----------



## Baggieboy

Hi Dennis here now living in Brampton for last 5 years originally from England but did spend 19 years in Johannesburg, RSA but came here to Canada on meeting my canadian wife. You may guess that I support West Brom from my username


----------



## Albion

Hi, my wife and I are looking to move to Toronto from England with our 3 kids. We have no idea what part but we're pretty sure the Toronto area is for us! Canada looks and sounds like a great place to live so i figured i'd join this site to gain some information about it. Coincidentally, i'm also a WBA fan, someone has to be.


----------



## morriss930

Hi, I am in Vancouver. Would be great to have chat with some guys from post soviet union.


----------



## abcdwalsh

*Trying to get to Canada*

Hi,
We're a family living in the west of Ireland looking to re-locate to Canada with our two children. We're in the process of trying to sell our house here - HARD - and we have started looking for jobs in BC - more exact the Okanagan Valley somewhere. My husband is facing his second year of unemployment here in Ireland and I'm working all hours to try to make ends meet....rather unsuccessfully I must admit. We're hoping on a better work/life balance and a brighter future for our children...


----------



## abcdwalsh

*Okanagan Valley*



JackieInNovaScotia said:


> We're originally from England and we've lived on the east coast of Canada since 2006. At the moment we are trying to sell and relocate to the Penticton area. Our house has been on the market for a year now and it's a truly stressful time.
> 
> The Okanagan Valley is a lovely place to live. I wish you all the very best.


Hi and thank you for the reply. In relation to your house being on the market for a year - I know the feeling, I'm nearly loosing hope our house will sell at all here....if it doesn't we have to come up with other ideas... But it is stressful. We really do have our hearts set on the Valley, and if it took a year or more extra to get exactly what we want I wouldnt' mind. I would rather not have to relocate again once there, because of the children. Best of luck with the house-sale, fingers crossed for you, I'm sure you'll get there, and let me know when you do.... We might catch up in a years time


----------



## jeesica2005

*Jess moore*

Hey, I'm new here so let me tell you a bit about myself. I and my family are hoping to move to Canada as soon as we're able to. I have wanted to live abroad for as long as I can remember. We've just come back from a brief visit to Minnneapolis, which was just so lovely, everyone was incredibly friendly, really welcoming.
So we're right at the begining of our dream, so if anyone has any tips on how to speed any of it up!


----------



## Irish4

*Hellooo *

Hi there, Im ony noticing this into thread now. 
Anyway me and my partner and 2 kids are wanting to move to canada form Ireland (ovbiously dont need to explain why haha!)
Would be gratfull for any help to the questions I posted in the forum


----------



## LindaDoyle

hi all, we are from Co. Wexford area of Ireland and moved to Winnipeg approximately 7 months ago now. We had researched emigration to Canada for almost a year prior to the actual move and came over in February 2011 for a reccie trip and had organised interviews for OH through online websites prior to our arrival. He is an automotive technician. We were astounded at the amount of job offers he got when we came over for the two weeks and also shocked at the number of people willing to help us to move here. Thats seems so long ago now cos here we are and living in friendly manitoba. OH works for a large dealership and is pretty happy but the wages are not as good as what we would have expected and the way he is paid is hard to get used to cos basically if there are no cars booked in, they he doesnt get any hours. He is paid similar to a piece work system of pay. But thankfully there have only been a few times that he was slow and we are getting more and more settled here all the time.

Im working for an insurance broker and about to change jobs very soon. Have been offered a better job working in my area of expertise which is accounting but wasnt able to start out in an accounting job when first came as I had no Canadian taxation or accounting knowledge. But now the doors are starting to open.

We have three kids, 13 yr old, 10 yr old and 5 yr old and they have embraced this lifestyle like ducks to water. There have been times of homesickness but they are getting a lot less common. We are meeting more and more people coming here now from Ireland and most of our friends here have some Irish connections.

We are very lucky to have come here just before the big rush of Irish people appylying for work permits and our road wasnt the straightest cos our first LMO was rejected but the employer was willing to go again and it was accepted second time around

We have just applied for our PNP for Manitoba an hopefully we will get a positive result on that within 12 weeks or so. Then we will apply for PR. I believe its the best thing we have ever done and we are currently selling our house in Ireland so that we can buy a house here and hopefully start calling this our home.

Good luck to everyone setting out on this journey, it can be very stressful but if we can do it anybody can. willing to offer any advice or support if anyone needs it. Best wishes.


----------



## weavos

*Dave from London*

Hi everyone!

My name is Dave, just moved to Vancouver, BC, from London, UK.

Been here about 2 and a half weeks now, so still pretty new. Got a job though, which is nice, I'm a hairdresser.

Moved over here with my girlfriend who is from New Zealand.

Hope everyone here is friendly!

Look forward to sharing stories and asking advice, which I'll probably be doing a lot of...

Dave


----------



## Missplaced_NewYorker

Hi, My name is Megan. I moved to Kelowna, BC from Rochester, NY back in June with my two girls (ages now 7yrs and 1 yr) to be with my husband who was born and raised in Salmon Arm, BC.

So far I don't mind it too much, but I can't wait to start working. I was a care aide back in Rochester and I want to do the same thing here in Kelowna. The biggest change besides the mountains is not having 3 malls within 20 minutes, getting used to having French and English on everything and the metric system.

I'm currently having issues applying for the Child Tax Benefits because the tax office keeps giving us a run around and asking why I don't have a SIN (while in the same sentance they ask what my imigration status is) But everything else has been going well.


----------



## Oggy

Welcome to the Valley, MissplacedNY  

Pssst.... Sounds like you haven't found all the malls!


----------



## Missplaced_NewYorker

Oggy said:


> Welcome to the Valley, MissplacedNY
> 
> Pssst.... Sounds like you haven't found all the malls!


Thanks. I like it here so far and being close to my inlaws helps keep homesickness somewhat at bay. I do miss my family though.

LOL. All I've been to is the plaza at the corner of Gordon and 97, the plaza with Zellers (I can't wait for Target to get up here) and Orchard Park mall here in Kelowna. Up in Salmon Arm/Canoe I go to Piccadilly Mall. I've driven by the mall in Vernon. I haven't gotten further south than West Kelowna since I got here. What else is there?


This summer we're planning to head to Slave Lake AB to visit a friend and going to WEM. Now _that's_ a mall to look foreward to


----------



## Simon9999

*About me*

Live in a small city in southern alberta though I have lived in different places throughout Sask, Alberta and BC.

Originally British born (Derbyshire) and came to canada as a child. Canadian citizen since 1976.

Work in the Environmental field. If you are an Environmental Professional and looking to move to canada the western part of the country is flush with jobs. Geologists, geographers, geomorphologists, biologists, pedologists, agrologists, botanists, etc. are all in demand. Respond or contact me if you have specific questions.

Environmental professionals could check out the job sections of these sites:

Alberta Institute of Agrologists

Canadian Land Reclamation Association


----------



## shashi

*Just Moved to Canada*

Hi guys, I just moved to canada from India, 3 months ago and is doing my project mgmt from a college here in toronto.

Nice to be here,


----------



## noeld

hi there, still living in Ireland, hoping to emmigrate to canada with my wife n 2 kids , I'm a plasterer and my wife is a chef but has her own small business baking and decorating speciality cakes, we would love to be able to come to Canada with myself as the primary applicant and for my wife to be able to takeup a job in a bakery that makes these kind of cakes, once we get our girls settled, I'd really appreciate any info anyone can give me on the job front for plasterers and what part of canada would be best for this


----------



## dealdish

hi we began to look for work in canada 3 weeks ago and luck has been on our side as i was offered job today in estevan sk so our family of 6 are leaving wexford in june to begin a new life.my profession is digger driver/lorry driver.


----------



## dealdish

Simon9999 said:


> Live in a small city in southern alberta though I have lived in different places throughout Sask, Alberta and BC.
> 
> Originally British born (Derbyshire) and came to canada as a child. Canadian citizen since 1976.
> 
> Work in the Environmental field. If you are an Environmental Professional and looking to move to canada the western part of the country is flush with jobs. Geologists, geographers, geomorphologists, biologists, pedologists, agrologists, botanists, etc. are all in demand. Respond or contact me if you have specific questions.
> 
> Environmental professionals could check out the job sections of these sites:
> 
> Alberta Institute of Agrologists
> 
> Canadian Land Reclamation Association


hi we are moving to estevan sk ,have you ever been if so any advice would be great


----------



## noeld

dealdish said:


> hi we are moving to estevan sk ,have you ever been if so any advice would be great


wow, thats fantastic , we live in Wexford ourselves and have been looking for about a month now and as yet have had no luck but we'll keep looking , if you have any advise on how you got a job and are you n your family being sponsored ay your employer as this is the route we hope to go down, any info you would be kind enough to give would be greatly appreciated

Kind regards
Noel


----------



## dealdish

noeld said:


> wow, thats fantastic , we live in Wexford ourselves and have been looking for about a month now and as yet have had no luck but we'll keep looking , if you have any advise on how you got a job and are you n your family being sponsored ay your employer as this is the route we hope to go down, any info you would be kind enough to give would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Kind regards
> Noel


hi noel,we went to expo in dublin first and then spent a week writing a cv and letter ,giving as much info about our work experience and everyday life as possible. what is your trade.i think employer is applying for lmo for us .he said it takes max 3 months but that we would be in canada well before that so im guessing he has contacts.do u have family


----------



## noeld

dealdish said:


> hi noel,we went to expo in dublin first and then spent a week writing a cv and letter ,giving as much info about our work experience and everyday life as possible. what is your trade.i think employer is applying for lmo for us .he said it takes max 3 months but that we would be in canada well before that so im guessing he has contacts.do u have family


hey there, I'm aplasterer with 20 years experience and my wife is a chef same bout 20years experience too , she also makes speciallity cakes n hopes to continue with that if we ever get out there , we,ve 2 girls 9 and 12 so we want to go as a family. we've done up cover letters n a cv for myself, I want to be the primary applicant as my wife will need to get our girls settled before she gets going in work.
We dont have anyone out there so if you do haer of anyone looking for a plasterer or your new employer does it would be great if you could give us a shout, thanks so much for taking the time to reply
noel


----------



## dealdish

noeld said:


> hey there, I'm aplasterer with 20 years experience and my wife is a chef same bout 20years experience too , she also makes speciallity cakes n hopes to continue with that if we ever get out there , we,ve 2 girls 9 and 12 so we want to go as a family. we've done up cover letters n a cv for myself, I want to be the primary applicant as my wife will need to get our girls settled before she gets going in work.
> We dont have anyone out there so if you do haer of anyone looking for a plasterer or your new employer does it would be great if you could give us a shout, thanks so much for taking the time to reply
> noel


no bother noel, sure can ask my guy in estevan what companies to try if u willing to live there?will be speaking to him this week.we have twin boys 15 ,and 2 girls 12 and 14 so hope to see ye all out there.boards.ie has started thread on canada ,i find it great


----------



## lfcbigbert

hi people i have just accepted a job with flynn roofing in calagry just after a little info what to expect, if any body has any info on flynn it would be greatly apreciated


----------



## Sweetlillylu

Hi. I'm new to the site & just trying this out. I'm an American with a job possibility in BC & wondering if we should accept. More sociable posts to come...


----------



## Getting There

lfcbigbert said:


> hi people i have just accepted a job with flynn roofing in calagry just after a little info what to expect, if any body has any info on flynn it would be greatly apreciated


Good for you. We helped a couple move over here a couple of years back where the husband got a job with Flynn (not roofing - it's a big company though isn't it). On last catch up a few months back, he was still working with them...so maybe that is a good sign!

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## noeld

dealdish said:


> no bother noel, sure can ask my guy in estevan what companies to try if u willing to live there?will be speaking to him this week.we have twin boys 15 ,and 2 girls 12 and 14 so hope to see ye all out there.boards.ie has started thread on canada ,i find it great


that would be fantastic, all help is greatly appreciated , my own girls are 9 and 12 and they're really starting to warm up to the idea of us moving thank God ,so at least thats one less worry . keep in touch even when you get out there would be great to hear how your all getting on


----------



## lfcbigbert

Getting There said:


> Good for you. We helped a couple move over here a couple of years back where the husband got a job with Flynn (not roofing - it's a big company though isn't it). On last catch up a few months back, he was still working with them...so maybe that is a good sign!
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


Any chance you could give me any general advice on calagry my wife is looking at rentable houses but a little unsure on nice areas as we have two children. Thanks


----------



## Getting There

lfcbigbert said:


> Any chance you could give me any general advice on calagry my wife is looking at rentable houses but a little unsure on nice areas as we have two children. Thanks


Hi,

Well, it's tough to sum up a city. We moved here from St Albans in Hertfordshire and prior to that, we lived in London. Work revolved around commuting in and out of London. I mention that because I strongly believe that the context we are moving from heavily influences how we perceive the next place we move to. We had visited Vancouver before settling on Calgary and surrounds (we actually live in the town of Okotoks, just south of Calgary). Vancouver is beautiful but to us, with the cost of living (I'm particularly referencing housing costs) and the population, it felt to us like we would not be making a good trade, in terms of lifestyle, to what we had in the SE of the UK. When we visited Calgary the following year, we instantly felt a warmth from the locals and a practicality (a city of say 1.2m people versus London and surrounds and its untold millions) that made us felt this could be a good place to live.

It's not without its problems of course (We never like to give a rose tinted view). Like any city, (and any town, here in Okotoks), there is crime and there is traffic and there are things that irritate and upset us. We tend to think in terms of things here being a different mix of good and not so good to the mix we enjoyed in the UK but that, for us, it is a more positive mix here than where we came from. Although we work hard, there is, in our view, a slightly better employer attitude to work-life balance here (there will be exceptions of course). We don't have children but generally speaking, our clients speak well of the schooling system here (both Catholic and Public). Commuting has its periods when things get snarled up, especially in bad weather or when there is an accident, but again, versus trying to get in or out of London in rush hour, in our view, there is no comparison!

Just as an aside, I (Eamonn) don't know if Liverpool FC are a passion for you (just looking at your username - I might be wrong) but other than having to get up early for most games, fear not - there is great coverage of LFC here (I am a red, despite being a londoner). I probably have access to more live games than I did in the UK.

Where to live might first be influenced by where you think you are going to be based by Flynn, although I imagine, in your role, you may be on site in different areas a fair bit??? So location may not matter so much. Within Calgary, I have a personal preference for the newer South East communities but that really is exactly that, a personal preference and there is much to be said for NW and SW Calgary as there is for the satellite towns such as Okotoks, Cochrane, Airdrie and so on. A very good rental resource is Calgary Apartments for Rent, Calgary Apartment Rentals, Apartments for Rent in Edmonton - RentFaster.ca so have a mooch on there. Happy to help underpin your decision making with comments as you do more research. I make an assumption that you and your partner both drive? In my view, it is a very car oriented society here. Calgary does have a good public transit system (the surrounding towns have relatively little or nothing in this regard) but even within the city limits, I think it would be socially and practically limiting if only one of you were able to drive - not impossible as clearly, people do get by without personal transportation - but limiting.

Hope this helps as a starter for 10. 

Eamonn & Janet


----------



## lfcbigbert

Eamonn, the one thing that holds me back from canada is my love for lfc however I can live with the early wake ups to see kennys super red army hold an anfield battle......... Yes me and my wife both drive, she has already highlighted some houses on rentfaster.ca
I am just waiting to hear from immigration on my work permit to set a start date in stone. My wife and children are due to move over 3 months later, hopefully I shall have a house and schooling in place by then (knowing what my partner she will only change any plans I have made upon her arrival to canada any way.)


----------



## Getting There

lfcbigbert said:


> Eamonn, the one thing that holds me back from canada is my love for lfc however I can live with the early wake ups to see kennys super red army hold an anfield battle......... Yes me and my wife both drive, she has already highlighted some houses on rentfaster.ca
> I am just waiting to hear from immigration on my work permit to set a start date in stone. My wife and children are due to move over 3 months later, hopefully I shall have a house and schooling in place by then (knowing what my partner she will only change any plans I have made upon her arrival to canada any way.)


If you actually go to the games then that will definitely be tough. TV is no real substitute for that, but otherwise, you'll be fine on that score. Good to hear you both drive...that will really help. Good luck with the work permit...hope it all goes through smoothly. If you are coming out ahead of your wife and children, I know a couple of folk that do short term renting of their basement (that's not as awful as it sounds once you know Canadian real estate) which might be a bit more "human" than being stuck in a hotel while you search for a longer term rental. And yes, I get you...I do whatever I want in my household...as long as it is OK by Jan!  It's OK, she's sitting behind me here in our home office and has approved this message!

Eamonn & Janet


----------



## lfcbigbert

Getting There said:


> If you actually go to the games then that will definitely be tough. TV is no real substitute for that, but otherwise, you'll be fine on that score. Good to hear you both drive...that will really help. Good luck with the work permit...hope it all goes through smoothly. If you are coming out ahead of your wife and children, I know a couple of folk that do short term renting of their basement (that's not as awful as it sounds once you know Canadian real estate) which might be a bit more "human" than being stuck in a hotel while you search for a longer term rental. And yes, I get you...I do whatever I want in my household...as long as it is OK by Jan!  It's OK, she's sitting behind me here in our home office and has approved this message!
> 
> Eamonn & Janet


eamonn 
fortunately the immigration should go through pretty smoothly due to no criminal convictions.
Luckily enough Flynn have offered to accommodate me for the first three months of my employment, as far as my concerns with LDC it will probably be cheaper to by tickets from Canadaound:
i learned a long time ago that if i wish to live a happy prosperous life i do as i am told when am told lol :ballchain:


----------



## Getting There

lfcbigbert said:


> eamonn
> fortunately the immigration should go through pretty smoothly due to no criminal convictions.
> Luckily enough Flynn have offered to accommodate me for the first three months of my employment, as far as my concerns with LDC it will probably be cheaper to by tickets from Canadaound:
> i learned a long time ago that if i wish to live a happy prosperous life i do as i am told when am told lol :ballchain:


That's terrific re Flynn sorting some accommodation for you...it'll give you good time to explore different areas.

E&J


----------



## kidpanget

Emmanuelle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Emmanuelle, I am 33. I emigrated to Vancouver from France back in 2001.
> After several years of working in sales and management, I started my own business as a personal and professional coach.
> 
> I love Vancouver and I will be happy to try and answer any questions regarding settling in and living in BC.
> 
> Am looking forward to our future conversations on this board!


Hi emmanuelle!
Im salie, 29 year old, from Philippines and im presently working here in morocco for 3 months now.
I am looking for work in Canada that will fit me. 
I work as a room attendant for 3years in Saipan (neighboring island of Guam).
I also work as a caregiver in Philippines for more than 3 years before i went to Saipan.
Maybe you can give me an idea on how to start or where to apply for job there.
Or maybe you can help me find job there.
Thank you.....


----------



## Clarkey140

Hi all my name is Clarkey, I live and work in Brighton UK at the moment but am looking to uplift my family to a new adventure somewhere overseas, not quite sure where yet !! but we are looking into it. I am 39 years old soon to be the big 40 and have a wife and 3 children aged 12, 8 and 3 ( 2 girls and a boy ).

All the best

Clarkey


----------



## kidpanget

hi everyone!
im new here.
i just want 2 ask for some legal advise on how to start the application for a tourist visa.
my bestfriend wants me to go to alberta canada. she will sponsor me.
the problem is, i dont where or how to start.
i am from philippines and currently working here in morocco.
any idea?
thank you.


----------



## mike01302

Hi all im mike im looking at moving to either alberta or bc i have a wife and 2 little children. I am a fully qualified plumber pipefitter with 19 years experiance doing gas oil and lpg. I have an aunty uncle and 3 cousins who live in canada. My family and i would love a new start in canada i worked over there for a while in th 90s and have always harboured a wish to return and now is the right time for us. One of my cousins says that it is quite a good time in alberta for work so that is a quick and brief summery of us and our plans hope to speak to you all soon


----------



## Ghayoor

Hello everyone,
I am Ghayoor Abbas studying in Bachelor i am about to come to Canada for my PGD course in CCNA so, is anyone there to tell me fine place and residency or hostel with minimum cost in Vancouver?


----------



## ihaveboys

hey all! I'm new to the forum. Found it while looking for some advice/help on filling out tax forms. I'm born and raised from the USA and moved to Ontario, Canada in 1998 to be with my husband, who's a born and raised Canadian. We now have 3 children, all boys. I love Canada and wish I had known about this forum back in the day when I was going through the paperwork and hoops to remain here in Canada. I became a Permanent resident after 2 yrs of paperwork in 2000 and in 2006 I became a Canadian Citizen. Right up there with the best days of my life.


----------



## Maven

As soon as I get my affairs in order,I'll get my other affairs in order and I'm going to move to Canada if they allow me.
Although I have provided much help to the city I live in,they would have you think that I am a hardened criminal.I am harassed here,and I think they want me to leave.So they will get their wish.Then I will hire an attorney to settle this nonsense.And then they will be sorry what they wished for.I've been to Canada.I was impressed at how clean it is.It makes the Indian me happy to see citizens care for their wear abouts.And in the cold you can dress to keep warm.It is unbearably hot in the summer where we live.I am going where no air conditioning is required.I'm a musician also.I have a little bit of a following.It will take me some time,so for now I'll just dream about it with all of you.


----------



## Missplaced_NewYorker

noeld said:


> that would be fantastic, all help is greatly appreciated , my own girls are 9 and 12 and they're really starting to warm up to the idea of us moving thank God ,so at least thats one less worry . keep in touch even when you get out there would be great to hear how your all getting on


The hardest part for me was getting my 7 year old used to the idea that she can only call my parents every day not get to see them every day. Then getting her to understand we can't go visit until after our Visa is approved.

I live in Kelowna, BC BTW.


----------



## Harold_savio

BluenoseGirl said:


> Hi All,
> I'm from Nova Scotia (Halifax), if you are looking at moving there please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.
> 
> I currently live in London, so if you are English I can relate/compare to what life is like here vs there.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Hi, 

I just joined this forum a few minutes ago. A quick introduction. I'm Harold (Indian origin) been in Dubai for the past 10 years. Married, with 2 lil babies. one's 5 and the other 2 years. We are PR card holders and we are planning on immigrating to canada this june. I'm torn between 2 places Mississauga (where there are friends and aquaintances) and Halifax / Dartmouth (no aquaintances). What's general life like, general household expenses, general cost of living, job opportunities, taxes, education for the kids and for myself, renting homes…..the list is long.
I'm looking for a comparison between the 2 places I have in mind. 

Any help would be much appreciated. 
Regards, 
Harold


----------



## scary

Hi I am from Yorkshire, England and moved here in 2007 with my husband and two sons aged 4 and 6 then. We are both English nurses and moved here for a better lifestyle for us all. My husband has since been nursing and loves it, i have been nursing for the past 4 years until the failure to pass the Canadian RN exam caused my termination of my post. I am now weighing up the pros and cons of going back to school to do something entirely different.
We have not yet been back to the UK due to the expense but plan to at some point. 
We also found the Canadians much more warmer and friendlier than those i was used to.
We have no regrets in coming to Canada (um maybe a few of the tight regulations). 
I miss England but Canada has so much more to offer. Love it !


----------



## l'auge

*Lucie*

Hi I am a GP in south of England with 3 teenage children. I have the opportunity to relocate to the white Rock/ South Surrey area of BC with my husband and family as they are short of GP's in Canada and are recruiting. My reasons for considering this move are: better job prospects for my kids, more relaxed way of life, more recreational opportunities , lack of inheritance tax/ death duties, dissatisfaction with the way the NHS is going ( incipient creeping privatisation). I also hate the pressure on kids at school here ( GCSE's and A levels, exams all the time, having to decide a career path so early)
It is a huge move and I am not sure if i am mad? My husband is a surgeon and would get an open work permit but not necessarily have a job to go to. I am hoping he would find locum work fairly easily which would result in a permanent job.
I have a good life here but can't see myself eeking out my days in Blighty! Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Nickie Dinh

Hello All

My name is Nickie and emigrated here from Hong Kong in 2008. Been in love with Calgary, AB ever since. I got married last year and am expecting a baby in Sept of this year. We'e contemplating about moving to Vancouver or Toronto for work because my husband's company has opportunities to move around. I'm looking to hear and read about the feedback on both places.

Cheers,

Nickie


----------



## Jane Li

Hi, My name is jane. I am 24. I came here for my master degree at SFU. love this city so far! nice to meet u all!


----------



## beckycaudill

Hi, I'm Becky, a US citizen interested in moving to Vancouver Island in the next few years. I have a great job with a US company that allows me to work from anywhere I want provided it has a good Internet connection, so ideally I'd like to move to Canada. Unfortunately I've had a hard time finding information about immigrating with my situation. :-(


----------



## mapleleaf14

Hello, everyone!

I am a dual US/Canada citizen. I would like to move back to where I was born (Winnipeg). I am a student and hope this forum can help me.


----------



## Korisca

Hi everyone,

I am Sandra and I have both Portuguese and Canadian citizenship. I was born in Edmonton, AB but always lived in Europe!

Nice to meet you all😉


----------



## squirkey

Hey everyone, my name is Sinead and I'm hoping to emigrate to BC, preferably Kelowna, with my husband and 2 small boys. We went to Vancouver last year and fell in love with Canada, and want to get out there ASAP. My husband is an Electrician here in the UK so we're pinning out hopes on his job getting us a visa - any advice is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## Oggy

Hi everybody & welcome to the forum! 

Sinead ... I live in the Okanagan Valley & call Kelowna home. If you have any questions, you're more than welcome to contact me.


----------



## Monks

Hello, forumers.

I didn't want to clog up the forum by posting a thread that may have been covered before, so forgive me for enquiring on this thread. I have been dreaming about moving to British Columbia for some time now but I have unfortunately been held back by other commitments. However, I now find myself in a position where I am able to seriously consider the prospect of making my dream become a reality.

Career-wise, I am a fully-qualified electrician with a time-served apprenticeship behind me. I have only just recently attained my AM2 qualification, though, so I don't have the luxury of saying that I have 'X' amount of qualified years on my CV. However, if possible, I am willing to work for a year or so as an apprentice in Canada if that is a way I can make the move happen.

I have completed a self-assessment form on the 'Citizenship and Immigration Canada' website and, fortunately, I score quite highly. That said, I am a little confused about a few things on the eligibility criteria, namely:
_
1. Skilled workers with a valid offer of arranged employment.

3. Skilled workers with one year of continuous full-time or equivalent part-time paid work experience in at least one of the following eligible occupations within the last ten years:_

If I am interpreting the first stipulation correctly, if I attain an offer of employment I don't need 'X' amount of qualified experience. Is this presumption correct? Also, if I am unable to immigrate this way, is my only option to then get one year's experience with the 'qualified' tag, or does the time served during my apprenticeship contribute towards this condition?

Any help would be much appreciated as I am desperate to move to Canada.

Thank you.


----------



## fletcher m

*New forum member*

Hi folks, just registered.

We are from York, we are hoping to Move to VI, BC next year.

We have applied for PR via FSW (In Progress), my wife is a Registered nurse and I am an accountant. Looking for a new life in Canada.

We are visiting Van in Sept for the SEC, then we will spend a few days on VI to look for properties, using MLS at the moment.

Fletch


----------



## jazziyasm

*Why Hello there*

Hi All, my name is Jasmine Im currently living in Australia, sitting waiting to use my Visa to Canada. My partner and I are looking at flying in at the beginning of August/Early September. We both have worked in mines for our whole working lives and looking to do the same over there and which means we'll probably be living in crazy far away places like the NWT or Labrador, which I'm sure will be even more exciting/petrifying at the thought of already moving the the other side of the world! Otherwise my partner would like to settle down in BC, where I'd rather drift and be the gypsy traveller I was meant to be!

If anyone has any advice they'd like to throw my way I'm all ears, because the absolute dread that comes before it turns into the fun adventure that I know it will be, is starting to take over and I only want to be excited for the big move!

Nice to meet you all!:wave:


----------



## PolishPrincess

*Hello from the United States!*

Hello everyone! I just joined today. My name is Marissa, I am 32 and living in Alexandria, Virginia, USA (outside of Washington, DC). I have lived here for 10 years, and before that, grew up in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA and attended Pennsylvania State University. I have a BA in Journalism, with minors in Recreation/Parks Management and Classics and Mediterranean Studies (which I received from studying abroad in Athens, Greece for 5 months in 2000). Also, I graduated from George Mason University in 2008 with my Masters in Public Administration, focused in non-profit and association management.

I have been working in Alexandria, VA since 2002 - I started working at hotels (front desk and sales/marketing assistant), but I have been with my current position at a non-profit membership organization since 2004. My current job deals with membership processing, meeting and event planning and coordination, meeting registration, and general customer service. I am in charge of the annual membership invoicing process for our association, which has 11,000 members worldwide in areas of dental and oral health research. Also, I manage the registration process for our scientific annual meetings, which can range from 3,000 - 6,000 attendees. I have been fortunate to have this job which has allowed me to travel all over the world - to Nagoya, Japan; Barcelona, Spain; Sao Paulo, Brazil, just to name a few places. I was also able to travel to Toronto in 2008 for a meeting and that is when I fell in love with the city.

I am considering a move to Canada, namely Toronto. While I enjoy my job and living situation in Alexandria, I feel that there are more opportunities out there for my skill set - and hopefully learn new skills and grow. Sometimes I feel stuck at work - like I am just plugging away and doing a job that I can do on autopilot (without even thinking). I feel like I am not being challenged and somewhat in a "rut."

The employment situation in the United States is better than it has been in past years, but I still have a lot of friends out of work, and sometimes I feel that I am staying at my job not because I am 100% happy, but because I am just thankful to have a job and I don't want to take that for granted.

I am considering Toronto for relocation because I love the area and I may want to go back to school to get another degree (an MBA or maybe a Masters in Marketing). As far as potential jobs, I am currently looking but would like to do something with event/conference coordination with either a non-profit or government agency; work for the convention center or a hotel, or do something with marketing/public relations/communications.

Any help or advice on jobs and obtaining a work visa (or possible permanent residency) is appreciated!


----------



## GerD25

*Advice on moving to Canada*

Hi Everyone, I am new to this site and not sure if I am writing this on the right area but here goes..... Both my husband and I are seriously considering moving to Canada to find work... We know some people working in Canada and Austrialia but have decided on Canada as it is closer to home here in Ireland. The people we know are all young and single with no-one to worry about however we have two boys aged 10 and 5. I am doing my ACA exams at the moment (cap 2) and working full time however my husband is a carpenter and finding work here in Ireland is proving more difficult.... I would be grateful for any advice anyone out there can give from where should we start to apply for visas etc... where are best places to go to find work that would suit family life ... advice on schools for age groups 10 & 5.... if anyone knows if I could continue to study in Canada... what is the best way to go to find employment... 
I know there is so may questions here but I would really appreciate any feedback...


----------



## Mamainak

Oh, dear, I've already posted a separate thread with my short introduction...but let's make this one a bit more personal, shall we?

My name is Tamara, I'm 25 and originally from Croatia. In 2008, I quit my uni as it made me very unhappy and I had to move away from a small town mentality and its people's narrow-mindness.

I came to London as an au pair and did all the side jobs I could to earn some extra money and help my mum financially, as she has a disability, debts and lives as a subtenant. Long story short, I have to help myself and my mother.

Going back to my town is not an option as unemployment is extremely high (none of my friends have a job and still live with their parents, asking them for pocket money) and I can't go back to living with my mum after almost 4 years of independence, not to mention not wanting to go back to that mentality after living in a open-minded and diverse city such as London. 

Problem is, as Croatia is not in EU the doors of most European countries are closed for me when it comes to getting a 'proper' full-time job. I just can't keep doing these part-time and side-jobs anymore and I want to move on, find my way and live my life. 
I've been working since I was 16, I volunteer in places where I can learn things and I constantly try to improve myself and learn new skills but unfortunately that often gets overshadowed by the fact that I don't have a degree.

So, as Europe is out of question for now, I'm considering Canada because it's open to immigration and actually offers variety of visas. 

Now, getting there, getting a job and visa is a big mission. I don't know if it's better to look for a job from here and when/if I get a job offer buy a ticket for Canada, or is t better to come to Canada and look for a job...

Any input and help is appreciated.

Lovely to meet you all.


----------



## thingzone

Hello guys just call me bong, im a filipino and a freelance photographer im now leaving and working in Brooks AB.nice to meet you all.


----------



## Vickstar

Hi everyone, 

I'm Vicki, 25 and seriously considering moving to Canada with my boyfriend. I work in the Pharmaceutical industry and my partner is a carpenter. 

My boyfriend is currently working in Australia and I'm at home in Ireland so Canada looks like the best option for us to both get work and start building a life together. I was in Australia too but I found it very hard to get a job within the pharma industry so I moved home to finish my education and get experience.

I have just started looking at Canada and cannot wait to get more info from people currently living there who have made the move.


----------



## Gillian 3

*Gillian*

Hi Everyone,

My husband and I are currently in the process of applying for PR in Canada. We chose to go with an agency as we thought they would be best to guide us in the easiest way.
At present we live in Spain. We both know that this is not where we want to be our forever home and with things in Europe being very unsettled at the moment, we have decided to try Canada.
My husbands grandparents live there and he has always spent summers in the Toronto area while growing up.
We are both 34 with no kids. I am willing to give it a try but am the worrier of the couple. I have a degree in accounting but have been working in sales for the past 8 years. I am not sure how easy it will be to get work there. we are thinking of the Milton/Mississauga area and would appreciate any advice or comments about life there in general or if anyone else is in the same position?
Thanks


----------



## emma329

Hi Gillian,you are the same age as myself and me and my husband are doing the same.What is Milton like?We are looking around an hr away from Vancouver.Which agent are you using?xx


----------



## emma329

Why has my message to Gillian been deleted?For what reason?


----------



## annaskhalid

Hi Every One, My name is Annas and intend migrating to Canada, Hopeful in finding a better job and life there.


----------



## charli88

Hi everyone!!

My name is Charli, I'm 24 and from the UK. My boyfriend and I (and possibly my mum) are hoping to move to Canada over the next couple of years. I'm hoping to start studying a degree in September which will possibly aid me in moving (everything I do is about getting me over there for good lol). 

I'm new to the site just joined tonight! Although my mum was a member a few years ago and was a regular in speaking with people  

Well here's a bit about me. My mum and step dad decided to tell me they wanted to emigrate from the UK to Canada about 5 years ago now. I was pretty against it at the time it came across as they wanted me to leave my family or they would leave me to start with. I spoke to a few Canadian people online and I came into some money so mum and I went over to look at a few things get a feel for the place, look at house prices and I had a couple of interviews with schools too this was about 4 and a half years ago. 

I fell in love the moment we landed, it felt like home to me I didn't want to leave at the end of the week! I was hysterically crying at the airport telling my mum she could leave without me and I would stay ha. We stayed in Hamilton ON while we were there but we did a fair bit of travelling around looking at loads of places to live and things. 

We actually met a man off of this website I think he was a Admin called Jim Bunting. I do not know if he is still about or still posting but he was our 'tour guide' for the week and drove us around bless him! I have never and nor do I think I will ever met someone who has that vast a knowledge of everything! He was like a human encyclopedia times by like a billion it was highly interesting. 

My mum and step dad are sadly no longer together and it's thanks to him that we have not actually made the move yet, now that I am 24 and can't go on mum's visa and will have to apply myself which is not a bad thing as I am with someone now and he also wants to move over too. I am hoping to start a degree in September doing a science based subject like lab work or something so this will possibly aid us in moving as I don't have many qualifications at the moment apart from make up artistry and beauty therapy which is called something completely different in Canada lol. 

It is my dream to be over and partially if not totally settled within the next 5 years I wanted originally to be over by my 25th but that is in 11 months and I can't see that happening! I am so in love with Canada as a country it makes my heart ache to think I am not there yet! 

I just need to find a cheap way of getting me and Simon (my boyfriend) over on a holiday as he would like to visit before moving! Can't say I blame him but I know he will love it as much as I do however going to Canada from England can be pricey and being a student/unemployed that does not work. Simon is a gardener by trade but wants to go into carpentry. 

I needed to see positive things about people who had moved/in the process of moving to show me that it's still possible even though I have no idea how to go about things now that I have to apply for visa's myself etc lol I have not got a clue how to get there I just know that it's what I have to do! 
People that have moved and are happy you are an inspiration to me sorry for the long post this is just something I feel very passionately about everything to me seems better the way of life and the quality of life seem a hell of a lot better than the UK but that just might be me lol I wish I had lived there all along! hehe. If anyone has tips they could pass my way I would be very helpful I just don't know where to start!! Sorry again for the essay I can get a bit carried away when talking about it lol my mum says I breathe through my ears when I talk about it so no wonder typing is the same ha! 

From 
Charli


----------



## Oggy

Hi Charli & welcome to the forums! 

I could be wrong but I don't recall Jim being on this site. I think you may be thinking of another expat related forum where he was a moderator (not admin) before he left. You'll find him on a Yahoo forum these days.

Wishing you only the best in your quest to come to Canada!:canada:


----------



## charli88

Hi Oggy!!

Thank you for your reply! Oh I could of sworn he was on here lol oh well he was a very interesting man and was nice enough to be our taxi and tour guide for a week


----------



## TheConstantVariable

Hi, all. I've been a lurker for about a week now, but I decided to go ahead and make an account! 

I am female, 23 years old, and I studied abroad in Canada during the fall term 2011. It was in Quebec in a small town up north. During this whole experience I remember telling myself that I would go to Canada single and leave Canada single. Well, that didn't work out the way I planned.  I met my current boyfriend there on the first day and we became fast friends, realizing our feelngs a bit toward the end. I didn't plan on it, but I guess one could argue that life doesn't always go as planned! So here I am, at an Expat Forum, trying to find information on immigration. Who'da thunk it. I don't know when I will make the move, or even _if_ I will, but I have loved every moment I've spent there, and I cherish the friendships I've made.

I'm still a student (of French), and I'll be graduating in December. I just prefer to get all my ducks in a row for the off-chance that I do end up immigrating. For the moment, visits back and forth will suffice (going again in July), but I don't think we'd prefer to do that forever. 

We'll see. I imagine there are quite few people in similar situations on this board. If not, I'll eat my hat. 

Nice to meet y'all!


----------



## Close Shave Dave

Hello everyone 

My family and I are planning to emigrate to Canada this year or next, or next etc etc, lol.

We applied for PR last November (FSW1) and are currently waiting for meds requests.

We also have the possibility of an intra-company transfer, but we're not holding our breaths..... well maybe a wee bit.

Dave.


----------



## JEB007

*Introduction and question*

Hi, I am JB and I am originally from USA, I currently live in Chile, and am in the process of negotiating a job offer in Canada. According to what I am told by the company, they will/have hired an outside firm to quickly process my work permit for Canada and will be able to process it within 2 to 6 weeks. Knowing what I do about immigration in general, this time span seems a bit aggressive... does anyone have any recent experience with the work permit process in Canada? Is this realistic?

Thanks,
JB


----------



## JanetteOC

Hi my name is Janette
myself and my husband and 3 year old moved from Ireland to Toronto 1 year ago. We have a 2 year temporary work permit and are hoping to get permanent residency after the 2 years. My visa allows me to work but has stipulated I cannot work in healthcare, childcare or agricultural occupations I'm wondering do I have to have a special Visa so I can baby-sit my neighbours children for the summer.


----------



## ArabRose

Hi,
My husband made his boss, the Royal Highness angry and now we are 'banished' to Ottawa, i.e. return to HQ. I am very fearful as I was told that I will never find a job there since I am not bilingual (i.e. as per definition of Canada although I am more than bilingual but unfortunately, not in French). Is this the feelling of trailing spouses living in Ottawa?


----------



## Alba_86

Hello! My husband and I are hoping to move to Canada. We are currently in Australia but moved from Scotland. Husband is Australian/Scottish. We haven't applied for anything yet just looking at possible options and working out the best way to go and live/work there. We would also take our dog with us. So really just trying to save hard and gather information.


----------



## jerrajerra

*Hope to move*

Hi folks. My name's Chris, live in Australia (home) and wish to move to Canada hopefuly within the next two years. Was in Canada on holidays last year for 4 weks and loved it! Work in shipping/logistics and love my current job which I've been doing for 7 years. Interested in jetting over for a few years in a similiar role to which I'm presently involved in and for mainly the experience. Lived in Japan and Indonesia for a while so be good to get back into it.
Thanks.


----------



## Stuart74

Hi, me, my Wife and 2 children and currently going through the PR FSW Immigration process. We have had our Medicals and now waiting on the next stage, patiently......NOT!! Hopefully we will settle in Alberta if successful. Stuart


----------



## lookingforcanada

Hi, very new to all this and literally *JUST* starting out researching for a move to canada... my name is Jo, and currently studying Radiography in the UK with a view to once qualifying moving out to canada with the hubbie and 2 children (One 13 one 17 months) Would like to take my parents too (as they live with me currently) but really need to organise everything and research this massive change in our lives. 
At the moment (and we are in VERY early stages) we are leaning towards Vancover(ish) area... wouldnt want to live in the city, but quite fancy being in commuting distance need to think about schools, cars, house, everything really .. In year 3 of my BSC i can organise some work experience at any hospital and I am going to try and organise some time in vancouver.. dont know how to do this so going to be looking for advice on this too. 
Any help/pointers/tips would be greatly appreciate. 
Thanks
Jo


----------



## Navi & Ali

*Time to settle down*

Hi all
We are in our late 30's (chef & support worker for special needs)with 2kids aged 2 & 5yrs old. We are looking to settle down in Canada (B.C) .We are living in the uk & have lived in many parts of the world before. We are really keen to get information about different parts of Canada (B.C) for young families to build a brighter future. Would love to know about best places for young families in B.C or might even look further up.We have lived in cities all our lives & need a change for our kids.Would love to hear some suggestions.


Navi & Ali


----------



## gtta

louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


Thanks Louise, it is really helpful to know each other

I am Ratna , inhabitant of Nepal. I have a Travel agency in Nepal. My wife have a child care center. We both are working and happy with our one daughter. But due to the economic crisis and unstable situation of Nepal, i want to shift somewhere Canada or European country where we can live quite easily. But the problem is that most of the Major economic country doesn't accept us easily. Even I am trying my best to shift somewhere. Rest of the things are good.


----------



## Kiakaha_Chch

Hi Im Melody

Im originally from Christchurch, New Zealand. Im 24 years old, Im married to a Canadian who considers himself Manitoban (and a Jets fan at heart) but since his family is based in Vancouver, here we are to stay. We met online about 3 years ago, he visited me, I visited him, we fell in love. He moved to Chch, NZ to be with me and so I could finish my degree. We actually planned on staying permanently in NZ but after the horrible earthquakes etc that happened in '11, raised cost of living, no housing, damaged infrastructure etc we decided to move back to Vancouver.


----------



## Frank Ferrero

Hi there folks 

Name is Francisco and im 36,born in Spain but moved to Canada when i was 1 year old.

For personal reasons the two last years have been pretty tough on me so im thinking of going back to Canada,still dont know where or what i will be doing but hoping my life starts to pick up its pace.


----------



## Totoriko

Hi there,
from Leeds. Been in Canada for a few years now.
Great forum


----------



## emma329

Hi my name is Emma and my husband is Stephen.We have been married nearly a year now.We have only just started the ball rolling with emigrating.We wanna get away from the negative people in our life and also the horrible weather!lol . My husband is a joiner ad is the main applicant so need to find somewhere finding work will be reasonably easy.Im a qualified nanny.
We are bringing Stephens eldest child but we think his youngest won't be allowed to come so we'll have upset and anxiety whilst we leave England and settle in Canada. It will be hard for me to leave my parents also.


----------



## waqasjeral

hi

My name is Waqas. I am an Aerospace Engineer and have an experience of 11 years and more. I am 34 years old, have a wife and two children. I am planning to move to Canada preferably Quebec. I think that almost all lines are closed for me in Federal Skilled Option so I would be trying for Quebec Selection. I have not applied yet and I am searching and exploring what all I had to do.


----------



## waqasjeral

gtta said:


> Thanks Louise, it is really helpful to know each other
> 
> I am Ratna , inhabitant of Nepal. I have a Travel agency in Nepal. My wife have a child care center. We both are working and happy with our one daughter. But due to the economic crisis and unstable situation of Nepal, i want to shift somewhere Canada or European country where we can live quite easily. But the problem is that most of the Major economic country doesn't accept us easily. Even I am trying my best to shift somewhere. Rest of the things are good.



hi ratna
I am also in phase of applying for Canada but before that I need to explore all what we need to do. What I have found, getting selected and moving to Canada is one part and getting settled, adjusted and accepted in that society entirely another part. you need to study Canadian and Western Culture without any stereotype prejudices in parallel to your immigration procedure and process.

One of my friend is a great professional and highly educated and was living a quality life in Dubai. When he moved to Canada he had no job offers compatible to his qualification ( he was a chartered accountant). He ended up in odd jobs. May be due to his poor planning or some other reason I dont know. When his son told in school during introduction that he too wanted to be a Chartered Accountant, the entire class was astonished even the teacher was surprised as she heard the profession first time in her life (Not to be taken as offense by anyone).

Okay problem is not with them. It is the way they have evolved and managed their society. So trades like electrician, plumber and so on have more prospects. My point is you need to understand their society structure which is entirely different to our. So we south asians have adjustment and acceptance problems.


----------



## elansdale

*Moving to Canada?*

Hello, 

Two married American citizens(Californians to be exact)  who have been hoping to move to Canada for several years. My husband is finishing up his MS in Geotechnical Engineering and we were hoping to go through the Skilled Worker Program. Not sure if that is feasible anymore but we are looking into it. The Engineering rules are totally overwelming. I have scoured every site I can think of and cannot figure out if US ABET coursework and EIT license is transferrable to Canada. This may take a while. *sigh*


----------



## clarkdonald698

HI, I am Donald...I am an SEO Consultant of a Canadian website. I am from Philippines.

take care to all...


----------



## dealdish

emma329 said:


> Hi my name is Emma and my husband is Stephen.We have been married nearly a year now.We have only just started the ball rolling with emigrating.We wanna get away from the negative people in our life and also the horrible weather!lol . My husband is a joiner ad is the main applicant so need to find somewhere finding work will be reasonably easy.Im a qualified nanny.
> We are bringing Stephens eldest child but we think his youngest won't be allowed to come so we'll have upset and anxiety whilst we leave England and settle in Canada. It will be hard for me to leave my parents also.


carpenters paid well in estevan


----------



## emma329

Do you know if there's a lot of work for carpenters in Estevan?I will do some research on it,thank you.So hard finding an area where there's a lot of work and where they pay a decent wage x


----------



## singanina

Hi, I'm Caroline

I'm a doctor from the UK, thinking about moving to Canada. I'm just finishing my F2 year here in England and am not sure how to get into the Canadian medical system. My boyfriend is an OT also from UK. He is v keen on moving out to Vancouver and he already looked into finding work before we met so he has done the relevant exams. But I'm struggling to find info about the medical system. Any ideas?!


----------



## omoelle

Hi all,

Am Omoelle 

From Nigeria, almost at the final stage of Canadian immigration.


Good to ave found this site


----------



## PadreDan

I am a US and Irish citizen, now living in the USA, who has an attractive job offer in the greater Toronto metro area.

I am a retired journalist now serving as an Eastern Orthodox Christian priest.

The job would provide a small stipend in addition to my US retirement income, plus supplemental health insurance. I am thinking of also hanging onto my US health insurance to give myself the option of having a major procedure done in the states if necessary.

I am interested in taxation, mass transit within Toronto metro and the cost of living, especially with the VAT plugged in.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM

*Advice*

Hi everyone, 

This is a great thread. My situation is I am a British Canadian living in Sunderland, England & I have lived in the UK for most of my life. My parents moved there in the 60’s had me then moved back to England when I was only a few years old which is why I have the dual nationality.

I am 47 yrs now and the doom a gloom of the UK and Europe has made me look at Canada as maybe a better place to live. I cant see things here improving for a long time and at 47 I will have to make the move now more or less.

My problem is I don’t know anyone over there and I don’t have a trade etc which would open doors for me. I have the Canadian passport so no worries re my trying to apply for a visa but I just cant see or decide what would be the best strategy for me moving to Canada. From what I can see on the various threads are people have some type of skill or trade which then gets them a job prior to moving. This is the ideal start as you are earning dollars straight away and it will help with regard to knowing what lies ahead.

I have a decent education and I have a wealth of work experience which includes running my own business to being a police officer here in England.

Do any of you have any advice for someone like me? I don’t have any particular place in Canada in mind and I am thinking my best chance is finding a place where there is plenty of work meaning I can apply for as many jobs as possible. 

Billy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM

*Advice*

mmm


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM

louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


Hi everyone, 

This is a great thread. My situation is I am a British Canadian living in Sunderland, England & I have lived in the UK for most of my life. My parents moved there in the 60’s had me then moved back to England when I was only a few years old which is why I have the dual nationality.

I am 47 yrs now and the doom a gloom of the UK and Europe has made me look at Canada as maybe a better place to live. I cant see things here improving for a long time and at 47 I will have to make the move now more or less.

My problem is I don’t know anyone over there and I don’t have a trade etc which would open doors for me. I have the Canadian passport so no worries re my trying to apply for a visa but I just cant see or decide what would be the best strategy for me moving to Canada. From what I can see on the various threads are people have some type of skill or trade which then gets them a job prior to moving. This is the ideal start as you are earning dollars straight away and it will help with regard to knowing what lies ahead.

I have a decent education and I have a wealth of work experience which includes running my own business to being a police officer here in England.

Do any of you have any advice for someone like me? I don’t have any particular place in Canada in mind and I am thinking my best chance is finding a place where there is plenty of work meaning I can apply for as many jobs as possible. 

Billy


----------



## ILikeCanada

Hi, this is Tim from China & living in Canada now. I am lucky that I haven't had problem to find job in Canada. And I am willing to share my experience with you too. Good luck & enjoy!!


----------



## Saintly3

*Missing Canada*

Hi All

When I was small I spent a few years in Canada on the East Coast near Halifax, Nova Scotia and since then I have always had a yearning to return.

It has taken me 30+ years to get there but I am now in a position that Canada may be an option. I am married with a daughter and the only thing stopping me from applying is that my wife yearns for the sunny climes of Australia, which we are also considering.

I have family Uncles and Aunties in Vancouver and I work as a qualified Accountant in the UK but not sure whether any of this will help secure employment and whether I would be any better off than in the UK.

If anyone knows about the situation for my profession, a way to convince the wife Canada is the better option or details about schooling in BC I would be grateful to hear from you.


----------



## mondaysdog

*New and Curious*

I'm James and I'm looking to settle in Ottawa from London UK as I have family there and I hope to study, work and settle.

I'm most likely to be made redundant soon from my UK job and I'm looking to take my pay off and fly out to stay with family and look at my options to stay in the country.

I'd appreciate any help i can get.

James
32.


----------



## StatusRed

My name is Eddy, I currently live in and was born in England. Although, I consider myself British not solely English; due to family heritage.

I have been on holiday to Canada and for the past year now I've been really set on moving there and making my entire life there. I'm 19 at the moment and will probably be deferring University for a second year due to a job offer I've just had.

After University I hope to move to Canada, (Toronto probably) and work as a programmer as soon as possible.

I really have been so impressed with the country: proud to be part of the Commonwealth, proud of their history, more similar to British people than Americans and a very safe and well kept country. I was amazed at the lack of litter in Toronto; it's unbelievably clean compared to Britain. I've also heard that the crime rate is minimal. To top it all the job market there seems to be so much better than in Europe.


----------



## emma329

Good for you James x I hear Ottawa is the best place to live,bring up a family cos of low crime rate and low unemployment rate etc.Have u stayed there before?What do u think of it?Could u ask your family and see if they think there are enough construction jobs there and where the best place is for that?

Thanks


----------



## Gill123

*Itching to get back to Canada*

HI everyone. 

Having searched through lots of sites on moving to Canada over the last few weeks I am really glad I fell upon this one. I have been reading many of the threads and it has given me some insites and and advice. 


About myself. I am 34 and have just returned to the UK from Canada. I have been back in the UK 10 weeks. 
I have spent the last year in canada working in Thunder Bay Ontario. Unfortunatly due to a relationship break up I have had to return home, to be with my family. 
At that time I thought this was the best option for me as I missed having my family around me especially at this difficult time. However now I am back I wish I was still in Canada. Don't get me wrong I love having my family close at hand but I really do miss the Canadian life style and outstanding countryside. 

Since being back I have started to look at how I can come back to live and work in Canada. Alot of sites I have looked at say as I have already worked in Canada I have should be OK in getting the work permit as I have that experience. However the profession I am in isn't really skilled. I have looked at job vacancies and there are alot in my field. The only other thing I am am unsure if is what part of Canada I want to move to. I know I don't want to go back to Thunder Bay. Even though I enjoyed it there it is a little to remote. I am thinking Of BC, Alberta, Manitoba, I know I definitly want to keep away from the french side. I spent 9 weeks in Montreal and even though it is a lovely City I was glad to leave. 
I have lived through a Canadian winter and to be honest yes it was cold but I realy did enjoy it. 
If anyone has any advice on what areas are the best to move to it is much appreciated. I know everyone has there own opinions on places but I would like to hear as many as possible.
I am going to be doing this on my own this time so its a big deal for me but I am ready and having sat in my room day after day since being back in the UK going through all the canadian websites I know it is the right thing for me.

Thank you for letting me join in on these threads. Hope to speak to people soon.
xx


----------



## emma329

Hi Gill.Wow u lucky thing.We are in the process of going thru emigrating but we r doing the same researching the areas,finally finding somewhere then reading some negative points about it lol. 
I am 34 and a nanny and my husband is 41 and a joiner and we r going with his skills in mind.Last night we looked at Victoria and thought wow how lovely it looked then read on forums nothing but negative thoughts.We r thinking of Alberta maybe or Vancouver for work but I must admit the cold temperatures do make u think.
What's ur experience with the cold?I find 0 degrees too cold lol.

Be great to keep in touch with us being the same age and moving to the same area xx

Emma


----------



## Gill123

Hi Emma, 
Really nice to hear from you. I know what you mean about finding somewhere then reading all the negative reports!! I have heard the same about Victoria. That is is very expensive. 
I really like the thought of BC as the countryside is out of this world. To have the rocky mountains on your doorstep is unbelievable. Though if you are in the right place in Alberta you get the same thing. Ontario is a lovely province just where I was was just a little to remote. Ottwa is lovely and crime rate is so low. It all gets a little confusing of where to go for the best. I just love Canada
Now to the winter!!!!! LOL ................ I experienced a lot of snow and temps of -45. But I was equiped for it and i made the most of it. The advice I was given was to embrace the winter otherwise its a long winter and you wont enjoy it! In all honesty the -45 was cold but when it was anything from 0 to -15 it didn't really feel cold as it was dry cold. Where in the UK its wet cold. When I came home at christmas I felt the cold more which made me laugh!!!!! 
As long as you embrace the winter and don't shy away from it, its fine. They are equiped for it out there and there are lots of activities to get involved in.
Would be great to keep in touch. xx


----------



## emma329

I'll send u a private message and c if u receive it lol x


----------



## emma329

It says ur unable to receive msgs which happens often on here. Which areas r nice in Alberta wud u say?xx


----------



## Gill123

They say I haven't got access to private messages until I have had so many posts as I am new to the site.!!!!! i hope I can get private message soon. 
Alot of people say Calgary is the place to go. It is a Nice city. I know quite a lot of people that have headed in that direction. I am quite taken with Banff, This is only a small town 90 mins away from Calgary right in the heart of the rockies. It is beautiful! 
Edmington is good. I would say look at some of the places on the outskirts of the big city. Canmore is also a nice area, on the outskirts of Calgary. xx


----------



## emma329

Thank you.i will have another look tonight after work and see where is best for us.Obviously we need to head where the work is and we hear that construction is doing well there x I e heard that Canmore is nice.We r looking or an area that has local shops and parks etc as we r used to having these on our door stop-if this is possible x


----------



## brisben

Hi everyone, my name is Ben - I'm 22 years old and from Brisbane, Australia.

I've had the idea of moving to Canada for a while and received my working holiday visa a couple of months ago, but hadn't taken the next step until now. Just quit my job and about to take the plunge, but it is scary knowing that the commitment is real.

From my research so far it seems as though Vancouver will be the best place to start this grand adventure, but I'm happy for others to convince me otherwise.

Does anyone have general suggestions for finding work in Finance in Canada (as a Financial analyst or actuary)?

Cheers


----------



## orla1

Hi all. 
I am hoping to move from Ireland to Canada (Alberta or BC) around Feb next year. I will be applying for a working holiday visa. I had my paperwork all ready a few months ago when I was told the allocation was finished. 
I was wondering if anyone knows about vet tech work (vet nursing in Ireland)? What opportunities and pay are like. Otherwise it will be general admin work, which doesnt look like it pays great. But it's not all about the money : )
So excited at the prospect of the big move.
Also, what might the chances be of an employer going down LMO route so I could get more permanent visa?

Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_D

*Hi!*

Hello!!!

Not an expat, not yet at least. I'm Canadian and my husband is Mexican, and in 5 years, we are moving to Mexico, so that me and our sons can get to know Mexico and culture, as well as speak Spanish fluently and most important develop close bonds and ties with my husband's side of the family. 

My husband has been in Canada since 2008, we completed the PR process and now he is eligible to apply for his citizenship. 

Nice to meet you all!!
Suzanne


----------



## jacquiejacqs

Hi there, I've finally joined the Expat community.
I'm from England and have been coming and going to Canada since 2008. I met husband to be, who is Canadian and we got the ball rolling for immigration at the end of Nov 2009.
It seemed to take forever, especially as I had lived and worked in the Middle East fir nearly 12 years, so had to get police reports from the countries I had worked, that took a while.
Then of course there's all the legal papers required from the UK too. Anyway we made it and I got my Residency in Dec 2010.
I still have been doing a lot of travel to and from (UK and Canada) as I have two grown up kids still in the UK, from a previous life.One of whom is coming out for a year to work 
The other one may yet follow. Wishing and hoping.

I'm still getting my bearings but really enjoying the journey, of course being in love helps .

I'm in Red Deer, Alberta, so it's been a bit of a culture shock been the city gal I am, would love to hear from any other UK expats living close by.

Yee ha


----------



## DanaWiggins

Hi, I moved back from London to Australia in March this year after living there for few years.
A few friends and I were all discussing...where to next and we decided on Canada. I have received my Letter of Introduction and my bf and I will be arriving in Canada in May 2013. Can not wait! So excited Would like to move to Toronto but other than that, unsure about everything else. Would love to organise work before we arrived. I am a Graphic Designer and my partner is a Plumber.

Dana


----------



## danyelle

DanaWiggins said:


> Hi, I moved back from London to Australia in March this year after living there for few years.
> A few friends and I were all discussing...where to next and we decided on Canada. I have received my Letter of Introduction and my bf and I will be arriving in Canada in May 2013. Can not wait! So excited Would like to move to Toronto but other than that, unsure about everything else. Would love to organise work before we arrived. I am a Graphic Designer and my partner is a Plumber.
> 
> Dana


Hi Dana,

Welcome, when you come to Toronto! I've lived here for 12 years and love it. So many neighbourhoods to choose from to get a feel for different cultures and food. It sometimes feels like travelling in your own city. It takes a while to get a feel for the place, but I think you'll really like it. It depends what neighbourhood you live in too.
Do you have friends here? Is that how you chose it?
Good luck with the job search. I hope you can find something quickly...I think plumbers are always in demand. I know a lot of artists and designers, but sorry, I have no leads for jobs. 
danyelle


----------



## TrimVill

Hi all
I've been a long-time follower of this forum, only now have I joined! I'm from the north of England, married with 2 children, looking to relocate to the Calgary area if possible.

Been trying to find time to coordinate pulling together the application with continuing as a working mum, just as I sat the IELTs the FSW cap was reached and hasn't re-opened since. So, we are flying out to Calgary this weekend to network/jobhunt, since everyone tells us how hard it is to do so from the UK. Any advice or links people can share would be most welcome - I am a Psychologist, hubby is an electrician (newly qualified but without experience after a career change), interested in renewables.
Thanks for reading.
TrimVill


----------



## jacquiejacqs

TrimVill said:


> Hi all
> I've been a long-time follower of this forum, only now have I joined! I'm from the north of England, married with 2 children, looking to relocate to the Calgary area if possible.
> 
> Been trying to find time to coordinate pulling together the application with continuing as a working mum, just as I sat the IELTs the FSW cap was reached and hasn't re-opened since. So, we are flying out to Calgary this weekend to network/jobhunt, since everyone tells us how hard it is to do so from the UK. Any advice or links people can share would be most welcome - I am a Psychologist, hubby is an electrician (newly qualified but without experience after a career change), interested in renewables.
> Thanks for reading.
> TrimVill


Hey there, hope the flight was good and your not to jet lagged.
Re work, there are plenty of job opportunities out here, but I think it just depends in what field.
I got myself up on a few sights that you can up load your CV to or you can just receive notification of when something comes up in your specified field.
Jobrapido.ca is one, there are plenty other. 
As your hubby is an electrician, working for the city is always good, I think you can upload your CV directly on their web page. Follow the links.
I'm applying on line to The City of Red Deer Schools council, just so you know that each city will have a link link like this to various job pops.
Hope this helps.


----------



## AmyW_2705

Hi

I've recently moved to Ottawa from Manchester, UK with my common-law partner (as we had to put on the form). It was my partner who was the primary applicant as he is an electrician. It has been just over a month so we are still settling in but we are liking it so far! 

The application process wasn't too bad for us as we were selected for fast tracking during last year. However, it has taken us a 18 months to get here which feels long when you are waiting for the day to arrive!

We still need to find permanent jobs which is what we are worried about at the minute as all that money saved up to get here (required as part of our PR application) is easily slipping away as we are getting set up...

At lot of jobs advertised in Ottawa request for bilingual candidates which we are not - we were told that this wouldn't be an issue by our immigration company. Does anyone have any advice on this? We have been offered free French lessons as part of the immigration process (which we intend to take up) but taking up lessons now does not make us bilingual in relation to the application process. 

Thanks


----------



## Denis1978

Hello Everyone
My name is Denis, I'm 34 yo and I'm going to arrive to Canada as a permanent resident in August 30th.
I'm coming from Israel with my wife and two boys (5 and 3 years old) and we are going to settle in Gatineau area.
My profession is financial analyst and my wife is QA manager in biochemistry. 
We know nobody in Gatineau and eager to meet a new acquaintances. 
It was my dream during a lot of years to make moving to Canada and it's finally coming true .
I hope I made right step and I and my family we will be happy in our new country.


----------



## trotterpig

*Bringing pets to Canada*

_We would love to bring our two dogs out with us (Hollie & Bracken) and have already started to look at the process for them._

Bringing pets to Canada is the easiest destination in the world. Only a current rabies vaccination required, no waiting time or microchip. But I expect you have Pet Passports which will carry all these things. This also gives the advantage that the pets can pass back and forth with only the _echinococcus_ treatment required for UK. You will probably fly into Montreal where I can provide customs clearance and pet boarding on the airport if required. I am doing this every day for pets entering from all parts of the world. Google for Manoir Kanisha. Welcome to Canada! I have been here from UK since 2007.


----------



## simongjones

Hi everyone, my name is Simon. I've been here in BC for 7 years having come from the UK with 2 kids (now teenagers). We came here on student visas and I was then able to apply for PR through the Provincial Nominee Program. I'm happy to help where I can offer relevant information.

Cheers


----------



## Jayne S

*Hi*

Hi All,
My name is Jayne and I am 39, currently living in Surrey, England. We planned on heading for Vancouver, but after looking at property prices we are now thinking of the Toronto area. We are so looking forward to the next stage of our lives!  
Does anyone have any solid advice / guidance on how long it takes to get a PR visa, and whether it is advisable or not to come to Canada without it on a 6 month visitor visa if necessary (I appreciate I would not be able to work during that time).

Thanks All

Jayne


----------



## m.j.w

Hi!! My name is Michael from Ireland and im making the move to Canada in Janurary. Im an electrician and hoping to head over to Saskatchewan as that seems to be where all the work is. Have my iec visa sorted so all that left to do now is wait


----------



## BenNevis

Hi folks!

I'm Jack, 25 years old and from Glasgow. Hope to head over to Canada on IEC/WHV sometime between this time next year and early on in 2014. Willing to do any kind of job as I'm coming for the experience more than anything. Bar work or something similarly 'casual' would be perfect as I want to travel around as much as possible and have some fun.

Thinking of moving to Calgary as it looks a beautiful city; with low unemployment, not too bad weather (as far as Canada goes!) and close proximity to ski resorts. 

Would love to hear the experiences of others from the UK who've been to canada for a working holiday, especially those who plumped for Calagry!

Cheers!

Jack


----------



## tulum

m.j.w said:


> Hi!! My name is Michael from Ireland and im making the move to Canada in Janurary. Im an electrician and hoping to head over to Saskatchewan as that seems to be where all the work is. Have my iec visa sorted so all that left to do now is wait


Alberta is crazy for workers of all trades. With the oil sands they are importing people from all over the world. Your trade is highly needed even with housing etc.
Fort McMurray is the hub and you can make a lot of money up there.
We live close to Edmonton and a lot of our neighbours are in the building trade and can never find enough electricians. Good luck.


----------



## tulum

BenNevis said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I'm Jack, 25 years old and from Glasgow. Hope to head over to Canada on IEC/WHV sometime between this time next year and early on in 2014. Willing to do any kind of job as I'm coming for the experience more than anything. Bar work or something similarly 'casual' would be perfect as I want to travel around as much as possible and have some fun.
> 
> Thinking of moving to Calgary as it looks a beautiful city; with low unemployment, not too bad weather (as far as Canada goes!) and close proximity to ski resorts.
> 
> Would love to hear the experiences of others from the UK who've been to canada for a working holiday, especially those who plumped for Calagry!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jack


You will have a blast in Jasper or Banff. It is only 1 hour from Calgary into the mountains. Alberta is in a tourist boom as with the cost of living very stable and lots of money to spend. Of course this is the tourist area and a wonderful fast paced city with lots to do. We lived there for 2 years about 10years ago and we would go there often to the mountains to ski or quad and camp. The most wonderful scenery in the world. So that would be a good choice. Check out Banff and Jasper for jobs. They have housing up there also.
Just remember the winters are cold and long. But Calgary gets some chinooks but buy lots of warm clothing.


----------



## Monstermash

Hello,
My name is Ben, im 30yrs young, married with 3 beautiful children, 6, 3, 1yrs. Currently living in Southampton England. Im a qualified HGV Tech and have been for 11 years now. Finding life in the UK very difficult at the mo, feel i need a major change in my life. Always wanted to move to canada so hopefully ill get the chance. Thanks for taking the time to read and hope to chat to some locals soon and try and find out as much as possible. cheers


----------



## Alan D

Hi all. I'm Alan. I'm from Ireland but moving to Saskatoon soon. Waiting for my application to finish being processed and hopefully it will all be positive. I'm going over to work as a civil engineer. Really looking forward to the move and experiencing all that Canada has to offer. Since losing my job in late 2009 I've gone mad into the outdoors. So bring on the work and the play and the people. Maybe I'll see some of ye there.


----------



## Cliffzn120

Hello Everyone
My name is Cliff, South African, 45 and looking at going over to Toronto as an IT manager?
Could any body give me some solid advice on which route to pursue


----------



## newfnut

Morning all,
I am Roisin. I am heading to join my hubby in Edmonton in October. I am bringing 3 dogs and 2 cats.
I have a question about internet broadband suppliers, which are the best companies. I am bold in that I like to be about to torrent some tv shows. I am to be able to do that as I dont want to miss the likes of Top Gear etc ;-) 
Thanks for any advice,
R


----------



## Anji*12

Hi my name is Anji, my husband is heading over to Edmonton next month with myself & the 2 little ones to follow, We're thinking spruce green or st Albert but don't have enough info yet to decide ... Also could anyone advise on internet & mobile costs over there ?? Also any info on picking schools would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


----------



## natali449

Hi everyone,

I am Natali to introduce myself. I am Natali Brusilovski from Toronto and working for productions Company as a photographer.


----------



## MelanieC

Hi there everyone,
My husband and I have just had our first ever holiday away from the UK (first in our 46 years of life) to celebrate our silver wedding anniversary. We stayed with expat friends in Calgary (they immigrated 9 years ago)
We have fallen in love with Canada and just want to move there now! we do not want to grow old in the UK. We have a (nearly) 21 year old daughter just about to start her final year in her degree in Zoology. She wants to come with us (possibly with her boyfriend) also starting his final year of his Law degree.
At present my hubby and I have our own professional dog walking/cat feeding/pet sitting business/. My hubby is a car mechanic/body fitter by trade.
We need to stay in the UK until our daughter has finished her final year of further education and then we can come when we are ready.
We intend to have a winter hol in Oct/Nov/Dec 2013 in Calgary so we have experienced the cold weather.
We have 8 dogs which we intend to bring (altho we may lose a couple by means of natural wastage before then)
We would probably prefer acarage but are open to any suggestions on areas to live around Calgary.
We would like to stay working with animals but hubby is happy to go back to the mechanic/body fitter side of things to gain acceptance into Canada.
we would welcome any advice in any area of immigration.
THankyou for having us on this forum.
regards Melanie and Mike


----------



## rekynopotu

Hi ,
My name is Bogdan and I am in Toronto as a visitor together with my wife! We want to immigrate here but I understand without a arrange employment will be hard.still we will try , I am looking for a job in hospitality since a have experience on the cruise line from 2003, if anybody know something please contact me!
Thanks


----------



## VSC

*US Contractors in Canada*

I would like to know if I may request the members assistance regarding some questions I have about the site and about expats (US to Canada) in general.

Vendor Surveillance Corporation is a global quality assurance company that partners with major aerospace and defense industry leaders to provide support in supplier quality, supply chain management and world-wide technical support. We assist these companies in ensuring and improving the performance of their supply chain. Our contractors work on a 1099 tax status.

Some of the companies we work with have recently requested contractors to hold US citizenship status and work in Canada. I would like to know if you have any insight regarding any requirements or specifications for this. Also, since some of the companies require relocation to Canada, could you provide any knowledge regarding the steps in which a US citizen would need to take in order to successfully relocate to Canada?

Your time and assistance is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dealdish

JanetteOC said:


> Hi my name is Janette
> myself and my husband and 3 year old moved from Ireland to Toronto 1 year ago. We have a 2 year temporary work permit and are hoping to get permanent residency after the 2 years. My visa allows me to work but has stipulated I cannot work in healthcare, childcare or agricultural occupations I'm wondering do I have to have a special Visa so I can baby-sit my neighbours children for the summer.


once you have had a medical done for pr ,u can change permit


----------



## GerD25

Anji*12 said:


> Hi my name is Anji, my husband is heading over to Edmonton next month with myself & the 2 little ones to follow, We're thinking spruce green or st Albert but don't have enough info yet to decide ... Also could anyone advise on internet & mobile costs over there ?? Also any info on picking schools would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


Hi Anji,
My nane is Geraldine and like yourself my husband moved over here to Edmonton in June and myself and our two boys (10 & 5) moved over at the end of August... We do not live in the areas mentioned above my husband works with some people that are living in St Albert and they really like it... they are like towns on the outskirts of Edmonton.... the mobile company I am with if I top up by $27 dollars each month I have 2c a minute calls to Ireland landlines, however the $27 does not include the cost of the calls you still have to add credit to make the calls... Generally kids can go to whatever school they like however the schools only have to take you if you are living in the area, I know of one couple who's 2 girls go to a catholic school in St Albert and they have really settled in there... I hope I was of some help, please don't hesitate to ask me any other questions and if I can help I will.. I do understand how hard it is to organise the move when you have no idea of the area and I think it was better for us that my husband moved before us as he was able to stay with a friend until he got to know the areas and pick somewhere for us to live.... Best of luck with your move and I don't think you will regret it as I know we have not


----------



## Jay76

*hi all*

Hi all we are a young couple with 2 kids 5 and 1 month old we are seriously looking at relocating to Canada ,Edmonton seems a popular choice. I'm a qualified chef and I have run my own Restaurant the last 3 years but unfortunately the last 6 months Ive been seriously hit by the current recession and I have lost all but everything I really want the opportunity to give my kids a better life than what's on offer here at the moment any information would be appreciated it's a major step for us but I feel it's the best thing to do. Thanks

share post


----------



## Canady

Hi everyone, my name is Gill and hoping to move out to Candad with my Husband who is a Telecommunications Engineer but also a qualified hair dresser/barber. I have experience in both Office Management and Early Childcare Education. We are looking at several areas of Canada at the moment. We have read a lot of the wikis and found lots of great info. We are looking at possiblly the snip or pnp route. Has any one any advice that has gone down either of these routes would be much appreciated. Look forward to getting to know everyone. Thanks.


----------



## Tripsec

Hallo everyone, sorry to be a pest.

As you are all lucky enough to have made the move, I'm asking advise if anyone can assist. I'm 33 and an electrician by trade and I'm trying to find for to enable me to expat to Canada, trust me I've been cond and that cost me US$1021, maybe it does not sound alot abroud but in South Africa that almost R8,000.00 and that's alot. Can anyone help me, advise anything, I need to create a better live for my wife and son's and I'm not getting anywhere.

Once again sorry for bothering or pestering anyone, I just don't know which direction to go anymore


----------



## garwboy

Hi everyone, I received my conformation of a job offer today. Hopefully we will be over in the new year


----------



## PLH95

Hello everyone,


This is a new experience for me and I am here asking for help and advise off anybody. Myself and soon to be husband are looking into moving to Canada to either the Toronto, Ottawa or possibly surrounding areas. I am a Nurse and a paramedic living and working in the UK, my other half is an electrician and refrigeration/ air conditioning engineer or mechanic. We will be travelling to Canada in January and I am asking for advise on areas to visit to look at to work and possibly live, as well as the best job opportunities for us both. I can understand this is an ask but any help I would much appreciate. 

Thanks


----------



## SallySensors

Hello everyone,

My name is Sally, and I've lived in Toronto my whole life. I'm looking at maybe moving to another country within the next few years- I just haven't decided where! I would be more than happy to answer any questions you may have!


----------



## hestersmum

Hi folks, my name is Susan and my partner is Raymond. We are looking to move to AB/BC next year and are starting to plan/apply for electrician jobs through the TFWP. Hope to have loads of good chats on here with you all  It's a big move for us - selling up, moving pets etc. But it is quite exciting. Fingers crossed.


----------



## macas

Hello my name is Paul McDermott I am a time served plater with quite a bit of welding experience. I am married to Donna and we have 2 great boys. This time last year we looked into moving to Australia. My wife is an only child and does not want to leave her parents. I have just been laid off and not a sniff of a job for 5 weeks. I've just applied for a job for Alberta, Canada. Starting Jan.2013. I am now thinking about looking into other jobs but do not know where to start. I would need to look into being sponsored as I have no savings. Donna will go back to work when the youngest soon goes to school full time. I spent months researching Australia visas for my wife's parents. They sold there house but when a job offer did not come straight away the money started to burn a hole in their pocket. That stopped us all going. I said to my wife we have to think about ourselves and our family now. So that is where I am at this moment in time.


----------



## joker99998

Hello everyone,

I'm a software developer thinking in going to Work and Live in Vancouver.

I like sports, movies and girls 

Regards,
Joker


----------



## Ro88ie

Hi my name is Robbie

I have joind the forum to get some idea of what the Canadian lifestyle is all about. Me and my girlfriend Tav are big outdoor types and love the idea of living in Canada for the winter powder and summer bike parks. 

I currently work as a mechanical engineer in the UK but I think my title would be a technician in Canada, is this correct? I served my time in the Royal Navy but never had the chance to visit Canada unfortunately.

We are currently putting some plans together for a move, I must admit I am little nervous about the job prospects, but I know if we dont try I will regret it. I am hoping to hear from some ex matlos (Sailors) already living in Canada who can put my mind at ease 

Best Regards Robbie


----------



## jeesica2005

Hi, we've just had our job offer now, where are you at present in the system? Are you going on a LMO? Which province are you going to?
Wish you masses of luck
Jess


----------



## Ro88ie

Hi we are still at the investigation stage at the moment, LMO not that far yet and not really sure what it is. I joined the forum to find out best ways to start process really. I have been told best way is to look for sponsors to get work!

Congrats on the job offer, what job have you been offered? 

Tav says we should try for winter season ski resort jobs to get a feel for it, she has worked in the French alps running hotels in the past.


----------



## huahineddy

*Hi there !*

Hi, my name is Ed
I am a from the Netherlands and i am a truckdriver since 1994. In 2005, after meeting my wife in Thailand i decided to go to Thailand and live there together with my wife. This was not easy however because the Thai government does not make it easy for expats to work and live here, buy property etc. The first 3 years of my stay in Thailand i did not go to Holland at all, but when the recession hit, i did not have a choice and had to go to holland for 6 months a year to work there as a driver and make some extra cash. In the wintermonths i am together with my wife in Thailand, where we run a small restaurant catering mostly tourists in the high season here. I have made some good friends here and some of them are Canadian. After talking to my friend Chris from Edmonton, he gave me the idea of moving to Canada to live and work there. So now i am getting all my documents sorted out and when i have everything in place, i want to relocate to Alberta and try to land a job as a long haul truckdriver, or work in the oilsands in Alberta. I hope to meet some new people here and learn about Life and work in Canada. I would love to get permanent residency and start over in Canada. 
Hope to talk to you all soon in this forum,
Greetings from Dutch Ed in Thailand.....


----------



## GRUSSY

Hello everyone!

Applied for a mechanics job or motor vehicle technician if your posh back in the summer. Had the interview in September and have just been formally offered the job. It will be in Saskatoon but we won't be moving till the back end of next year. The company I will be working for have their own immigration support team which have already emailed me and I haven't accepted the job yet....

We (me and my girlfriend and mini dachshund) have a lot to think about. They have told us that if we pass all the immigration process then we will land as Canadian residents.... So much to look into at the moment. I don't know really to start to be honest. 

Looked into the weather as this seems to be one of the main 'worries' of people from the uk. Well suppose I best not clog this intro thread up with too many questions... Just wanted to say hi! 

Russ and Alex and little frank


----------



## CanadianYankee

*Introduction*

I am originally from the U.S., but I moved to Southwest Ontario a little more than a year ago. I married a lovely Canadian woman and decided to move here to be with her. I'm looking forward to being able to get Canadian citizenship in another couple of years. I really love it here, and although I do miss my family and there are still some things about Canada that I haven't gotten used to, I don't regret moving here at all.


----------



## hares

Hi there. I'm Ed from Uruguay - been in Canada for 13 - yrs. Work in the construction for the past 5-yrs. Originally was an acredited accountant but was downsized (on my vacation!) and decided to take a career change than to pitty myself, overall I can't complain - fact is I'm making more now than when I was let go, it took a while to get back up but is good now. We love this country with his opssy moments and all (like being let go while you are on vacation! or long waiting lists for almost everything related to health) Our 2-kids are canadians and truly enjoy all what mother nature can throw at us.


----------



## MadMaxOutbackWarrior

G'day All,

I am an Australian Heavy Duty Mechanic, and I am going to Edmonton to make some money. I have been dead keen for a long while about working in Canada, & I am fairly stoked that I pulled it off. I am 40, single, & no dependents to worry about. I have been working in the mining industry in Western Australia, & it is full of Philipino's, & African's on 457 working visa's, due to the fact that Australia cannot get enough skilled tradesmen for it's mining projects. I also know that Canada has plenty of mining & construction, & I wondered if they faced the same shortage of skilled labour that we did. I sent an email with a copy of my resume to a recruiter, & she said that they would offer full relocation. I have been told that it is an 8-10 week wait for my trade credentials to be recognised. Week number 1 of the waiting game, & patience isn't one of my strong points.


----------



## M3F

Hi there. Me and hubby are both under 30 with two small kids. We are just looking at options to move to Vancouver in time for the kids to start school there. My husband has great job opportunities there (thanks to current contacts) and UBC has a graduate program i would kill to be a part of. If i can not get into UBC i can be trained as a phlebotomist very easily with my current qualifications and then re-train (if needed) once i got to BC. My husbands income is enough to the support the whole family (even with the very high prices) as we have been living off one income for quite some time and here in NZ we have outrageously high property prices too. I would like to try and secure a spot at UBCs student family housing as the prices are great and i really want to be on campus but obviously they are very hard to get into. We would lease out our house here instead off selling as well as we plan on coming back at some stage.

We have lots of reasons for moving (study, work excluded). NZ is great for being a clean green country but its not part of every day life somehow. Canadians actually seem to use the things around you, the education system is much better, you can access the states for holidays (disneyland, famous sights etc). there is far more access to the mountains (here you travel for hours and have to pay outrageous amounts for accommodation). we have very high family violence rates and being on the other side of the world there really aren't many career opportunities.

We have friends over there already who seem to enjoy it and i plan on saving up to send my husband later on in the year to check it out. Since it is all the way on the other side of the world it is not financially viable for all of us to go over but i trust him 

That is my long winded story anyway. if you read all the way to the end im very impressed. lol


----------



## Railbender

Hi, I moved to Canada (Alberta) in 1977. I retired from the Railroad (C.P.R.) 2 yrs ago.
My wife passed away 2 yrs ago,,,that's why I retired,,, so there's just me and the dogs...no kids.
There's nothing for me here now, so I was thinking about the possibility of going back to Scotland.
Can anyone tell me what the place is like now?? It's been a long time since I went home so I realise that things have changed.
I was also wondering about the pesnsions etc and how easy it would be to get them transferred.


----------



## mrandmrsselby

*Hello*

Hi,

Me (Neil) and my wife Kim, along with the kids Imagine 13, Chelsie 8, Ethan 5 and Noah 5 are looking at the possibilities of moving to Canada, we want something new and different and Canada looks like a great option, warmish summers and snowy winters.

I have no skilled trade to speak just construction sales for the past 15 years, and neither does my wife.

We are looking into the options of going on a working holiday permit, and I will take any roles available. But we will see I'm 34 this year so may be my last chance.

Thanks


----------



## Stecleary1984

Hi all, just dropping in to post my intro 

I'm Stephen, 28, from Dublin Ireland. 

After over 10 years working in bars and hotels i decided on a career change and I am now working in IT.

I am looking to move to Canada soon, Aiming for Late this year early next year. I will be myself and my GF traveling over, We have no kids so we have a lot less to think about than others, We are both in jobs at the moment but not jobs either of us can see going anywhere soon. 

Any info for a couple making the move will be gratefully appreciated. We are thinking hove heading to BC but are open minded. I speak very basic french and she speaks none at all, so please bare that in mind if you are going to recommend a location for us.


----------



## beamontreal

*A french family in Quebec*

Hi there!

My family and I live in Montreal since 2 years and a half and we are enjoying it.
I hope we can share our experience on this forum. 

merci!


----------



## heisenberg

Hey everybody. I'm hoping to move to Canada in 18 months from Britain so I can be with my girlfriend. I'll be a freshly graduated chemist at the time, so I'm hoping I can find work!


----------



## owodoes

Hi, my name is Owolabo Odusoga, im living in Nigeria and also working would like to migrate to canada, so pls what is it going to take me to migrate?


----------



## sankyx

Hello... Im Andy, from DR... Planning a trip to Canada the in a few months to understand the market and get a better idea before i start the process to get the FSW Residence... Im planning to move to NWT so any info on Yellowknife would b great!


----------



## comanchemoon

Hi my name is comanchemoon but most just call me moon for the sake of simplicity. I am 43 and currently hail from the US. My fiance is english born and currently still lives there. We hope to marry at the end of May. My questions are how much money can I legally take with me when we go? I'd also like to know if I can go to england first and get my spousal visa there or do I have to get a tourist visa here first? Thanks. I hope Ive posted in the right thread.


----------



## Polly608

*Hi all*

Hi, I am a Canadian born UK resident currently serving in the UK Armed Forces. aLthough not having to emigrate due to my citizenship I a, keen to see where people think the best place is to live in Canada and employment etc.
I have 24 years HR Manager experience with UK qualifications and a BA(Hons) in Leadersh and Management. I am looking at becoming a teacher with QTS status but am not really sure what I actually want to pursue as a second career, so confused!
o where is the employment ladies and gentsa and where do you think the,best place is to live?


----------



## jamesandkim

Hi everyone, Im James from Barnet, Hertfordshire. Keen mountain biker and looking to move out to Whistler or surrounding area. Im coming out for 6 weeks in July to have alook around and looking to move out with my wife in March/April 2014.


----------



## jamesandkim

heisenberg said:


> Hey everybody. I'm hoping to move to Canada in 18 months from Britain so I can be with my girlfriend. I'll be a freshly graduated chemist at the time, so I'm hoping I can find work!


A chemist called Heisenberg!!


love it!


----------



## heisenberg

jamesandkim said:


> A chemist called Heisenberg!!
> 
> love it!


Haha, guess what tv show I was watching when I joined the forum... Probably not the best name to choose when I want to emigrate, given the implications Breaking Bad has given to the name.


----------



## RhychelleW

hi al!
i'm Rhychelle , im 22 and currently living in Perth, Australia. I work in teh insurance industry doing business process improvement/application support. I am in the process of applying for my open work permit (delayed police clearance pending, of course) and will *hopefully be stationed in Toronto! My pooch will be making the journy with me once i am out of a hostel/backpackers and in a decent rental 
would love to get to know any one in the area or any aussies who have been through this journey themselves!


----------



## TaniaLondon

Hi,
My name is Tania. I live in the UK and want to move to Dubai. I am in fashion wholesale, an international wholesale manager.
I haven't actually planned such move but now I'm seiously considering this. I'm originally Russian, have lived in London for almost 5 years now, and I do miss sunshine
Lovely to meet you guys! Good luck everyone (and myself of course). xo


----------



## Camerish

Hello, my name is Garrett and I currently live outside of Toronto, Canada. I am from Michigan, USA. I was born with triple citizenship (Canada/US/UK) so try to take advantage when it suits me! I studied finance/commerce at University and am currently an operations analyst at a telecom company.

I joined the forum last year looking at some threads regarding US tax filing (what a PITA). Migrating to Australia has always been in the back of my mind since visiting there for a summer a few years back.

In the meantime, I am pretty familiar with Toronto and hope my knowledge can help those looking to settle in the area.

Cheers


----------



## Inphered

Hey hey all!

My fiancee and I currently live in Australia and have made the decision to move to Canada on the 2 year IEC visa available to Australians. We intend to work our backsides off to secure permanent residency before we are unable to reapply for the IEC, so that gives us 6 years from the time we enter the country to make our dream come true.

I'm a pilot, she's an architectural drafter. I'm hoping to score work as a pilot once we're settled in Canada but will do practically anything until then.

Aiming to settle into Toronto initially, and then go where ever our journey takes us.


----------



## jamesandkim

heisenberg said:


> Haha, guess what tv show I was watching when I joined the forum... Probably not the best name to choose when I want to emigrate, given the implications Breaking Bad has given to the name.




True, especially if your called Walt! or Jesse...

Love BB, my and my wife got hooked on it, watched it all on netflix but need to see what happens when there restart series 5 tho


----------



## catman

*catman*

Hi Louise and everyone.I am new to all this but got to start somewhere!

Can anyone help regarding working in Canada as a carpenter?

I have about 30years experience and looking to go over to canada to work with my family.We were looking at Alberta as we are going to Calgary on holiday in a few months time, but it seems to apply for a skill trade workpermit you need to have a job offer but it is difficult to get from this end.Can anyone give me advice on what to do and what I could do before we go on holiday. thanks


----------



## johnand77

Hi everyone my name is john i currently live in Glasgow in the Uk. Im currently trying to emigrate to canada to be with family and start a new life for myself. Im an electrician and hoping to settle in ontario although the lure of the work to alberta is very strong in the back of my mind.
Any advice on getting work permits, looking for jobs, etc will always be gratefully appreciated 

john


----------



## manuelwt

Hi everyone!
My name is Manuel and me and my wife are looking to move to Canada after the summer.

We are both professional working as a control system engineer and dental nurse respectively. We have been living in London,UK for the last 7 years but we are originally from Spain and Brazil.

I hope we can find good advice and information here as well as being able to help others.

see you around


----------



## didrikbergen

*Just moved to Calgary*

Hey everyone

My name is David. I just arrived in Calgary yesterday. I'm 23, from Australia and have been working as an accountant for the last 3 years.

Look forward to corresponding with you and if anyone is in the area and wants to meet up over a coffee, that would be great.

David


----------



## rspacetiger

G'day David, though Im not there yet, I'm also hopeful of relocating to Ca in the immediate future and am a fellow bean-counter too!
Did you go through the logistics of moving a household, or travel with a light-footprint?


----------



## didrikbergen

rspacetiger said:


> G'day David, though Im not there yet, I'm also hopeful of relocating to Ca in the immediate future and am a fellow bean-counter too!
> Did you go through the logistics of moving a household, or travel with a light-footprint?


Hey rspacetiger

I was pretty lucky I didn't have to pack much.
I'm 23, and was still living with my parents - so I just packed a couple of suitcases and left everything else back in Oz.

All the best for your application and let me know if you need further help 
David


----------



## sarzy1981

*Hi There*

My name is Sarah, I moved to Canada from Australia 8 months ago to the very cold Saskatchewan. Moved here for Love and here on a 2 year work visa, Looking to make my stay more permanent. 
Joined this site to meet fellow expats and find fellow Australians in Saskatchewan, ive found its like looking for a unicorn!
Look forward to reading the posts on this site and if anyone has any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## rspacetiger

Gday Sarah,
Im looking to move from Perth (originally a Sydney-sider) to Edmonton. Sounds like us Ozzies aint too common over there. Its ok, it will only add to the popularity factor, though I also suspect they wont broadcast too much League/AFL lol lol.
Hope your enjoying yourself.
Rick


----------



## chetanpatil1984

My name is Chetan. I am a software engineer with about 6 years of work experience. I hold a Masters degree from UK University.

I am exploring options to move to USA, Australia, Canada, UK, New Zealand.


----------



## joy6328

*Hi!*

Hi!
I'm Joy - I moved to Canada in November with my Hubby (both 30) and our daughter (now 21 months).

We are loving it here and i'm looking forward to really settling in 

We're hoping to be here for at least 2 years - longer if we can extend our visas.


----------



## kevin.smith

Hello every one!
My name is Kevin and I am new on this forum.
Basically I am from Pakistan and here i want to express my experiences and know about other's experiences in life.
Want to make my life and others life happy and peaceful.


----------



## davidmarsden38

Hello ALL!

Like most I guess, a significant other brought me here and I have been here for 18 months now. Currently awaiting my permanent residency to come through, I am an unemployed expat. My husband is thankfully taking good care of me here. Vancouver is now my home and I love it. 

I look forward to getting to know a few people on here. Any expats from the UK here in Vancouver?

Give us a shout!

David


----------



## JoeDanAlca

There was a commercial on TV awhile back by Molson Canadian:




> When you think about Canadians you may ask yourself,
> "Why are we the way we are?"
> Well the answer is laying right under our feet, literally,
> fact is, it's this land that shapes us.
> There's a reason why we run off the dock instead of tippy toe in.
> It's because that water is frozen. Six months a year.
> And that frozen water brought on a sport that we can call our own.
> This land is unlike any other,
> We have more square feet of awesomeness per person than any other nation on earth.
> It's why we flock towards lakes, mountains, forests, rivers, and streams.
> We know we have the best backyard in the world,
> and we get out there every chance we get.
> Because it’s not just the great outdoors we're chasing, its freedom.
> And this place gives it to us at every turn.
> Here, we're free to chill out, free to unwind, and free to wind up… "



Go Canada Go eh! 
I hope you all enjoy Canada as much as I have over the many years here.


----------



## learn ing

My name is Nicola. I will be moving to Winnipeg in the next two months with partner and 3 kiddies aged 5 4 and 1. Anyone know any good resources for as re schools, areas to live etc. I'm gathering as much info as I can but word from people actually in the know is always preferable. This night last week we hadn't even been to the expo 

Hope we're not rushing in


----------



## vettemaster

*Hello Everyone*

Hello everyone, My name is Andrew and I have been registered on this forum for a while now. Myself and my OH Hayley are from Somerset,UK and we are in the final stages of our PR (pnp) application. We are just waiting for our PPR now. We are hoping that we will be relocating to Manitoba sometime in 2013. 

We hope you are all having a wonderful day, whatever you may be doing


----------



## Renee Rose

Hello, 
I am Renee Rose, 25, a newbie. Anyway I am a civil engineer from Philippines. After 3 months of having hired from Philippines, I was assigned here in Indonesia. Now I am working as Quantity Surveyor for a construction company. I have been interested in working abroad after I read some blogs about working in Canada, and it brought me to this site. So I wondered if I could seek help or advice maybe from anyone here.. it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Renee Rose

JoeDanAlca said:


> There was a commercial on TV awhile back by Molson Canadian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Canada Go eh!
> I hope you all enjoy Canada as much as I have over the many years here.



hi Mr. joe,,

I am Rose, I was wondering how were you able to find a job in canada? I am interested in working too in Canada.


----------



## ketansalaye

*"*

"Hi emanuelle. Im ketan. I amamarketing/brand management and advertising professional from india and have applied for fswp canada. Wanted to know which province would be better in terms of job prospects. Thanks.


----------



## Meisie

Hello everyone!
My family (2 kids and husband) might be moving over to Toronto. My husband is currently interviewing for a job over there and I'm going to start doing some homework on what to expect if we do consider moving over.
My husband and I are both South African and have been living in Switzerland since 2001. 
Anyway, I'm off to go and browse around this site to find any helpful information.

Cheers


----------



## Denisha Joely

Hello to all

Greeting for the day, I am Denisha Joely and i am a registered nurse in Canada, I born and brought up in London and later moved to Canada for working purpose, the purpose to visit this forum is to explore my myself, to explore my knowledge.

Regards,
Denisha Joely


----------



## La-place

Hi everyone,

I am a Jamaican, I am a university student studying Business Adminstration my areas of specialization is Management and Marketing. I will be completing my studies in May 2013.

I need to a job in Canada preferable in the Restaurant and hospitality industry, I am willing to work from the lower level to the highest levels because I do not have any training in these areas.

If anyone here can give me some information how to start the progress i will be greatful, I also read some information on google which states that Temporary Foreign Worker (TFW) can get LMO and jobs easier in Northern Canada because person refuse to go there because of the climate. I alo get to understand that TFW are easy to get in Saskatchewan.

I need a employer who will provide LMO and accomodation


----------



## Clint Anderson

*Hello*

Hi, I'm Clint 

I live in Brighton in the uk and I'm hoping to move to France in the near future with my American wife. I'm currently looking for work France with not much luck. I'm a arborist/tree surgeon and finding any vacancies in my field is next to impossible! 
I've joined this site to find people in the same situation as myself and maybe opportunities of a job. I currently don't know a lot of French but I'm learning and taking classes to improve. 
It's lovely to meet everyone

Clint


----------



## bound-for-canada

Hi

I’m a 40+ Male moving to Regina Saskatchewan.

Married with 3 kids in primary school. Tired and fed up of lack of job security and limping from one temporary job to another and falling behind on bills all the time.

Tired of taxed to oblivion and more on the horizon.

Tired of the recession and austerity.

Looking forward to a positive attitude, much less rain, more sunshine even if we will look like Michelin people while enjoying it. And I like cars, and in particular big V8 engined cars. And some hope of fueling a V8 and little car tax 

Joe


----------



## Dorasi

Hie everyone, my name is Dorah from South Africa. My husband is a qualified Heavy duty diesel mechanic we're looking to relocate to Canada with our 4 kids.A Canadian company is coming to SA for interviews and we're very excited about the move.

Regards
Dorah


----------



## Blue2013

*Newbie - any advice welcome *

Hi,

I live in the UK and looking to move to New Brunswick in Canada. I have freinds who will be moving there this year and i would like to be abel to provide a more stable and stress free environment for my son (whos 12). Id like him to have as best an education as possible. I have been applying for positions for the past couple of months. Very confused with all the different routes you can go down to be able to move to Canada, and finding the best one is starting to give me a headache!!  

Ive seen a few threads on here so i think a lot of my time will be on here looking for answers. Any advice would be very appreciated.

Blue


----------



## La-place

I am having the same problems so if you get any advise let me know


----------



## guitsax

Hi Meisie -- I'm from SA as well - been in the UK for 10years and on our way to Kelowna BC -- was wondering where you guys are from in SA and where you going in Canada.

guitsax


----------



## coremo1979

Hello Everyone! 

My name is Robert.  I am a US citizen and I married a canadian citizen. We still live apart, but are going through the immigration process as we speak. Hopefully I'll be living up there with her very soon! 

This is an excellent and very helpful website!


----------



## martino61

Hello all, 
My wife and I are moving to Canada Vancouver BC from the US in the next few moths and will be relying on all of your expertise to make the transition as easy as possible. I will initially be on a Work Visa until we decide what the next steps may be.

Any initial info such as favorite banks, tips & tricks, etc.. would be helpful.

Glad to be a new member,
Martino


----------



## La-place

all the best


----------



## Happiness88

Hello Everyone! I am 24 and I am from Vienna, Austria. I stayed in the US for 4 years and now I am back in Europe. Even though I miss it, I don't feel super safe there. I support Obama but the United States currently have a lot to fix and it just doesn't seem like a good place to live right now. I feel as if laws are extremely against humans instead of protecting them. Soooo I started to re-think my dreams, my future and eventually I started to think about going to Canada. The more I researched, the more I fell in love it it. I really like Vancouver: The beach, the mountains, people seem to eat well and love the outdoors. Toronto would probably a better choice for a young person? I have so many questions and I am so very excited to read your responses! Hugs


----------



## martino61

Hello and welcome. Like any place, America has it's pros and cons. 

We are looking forward to our new experience in Vancouver beginning is a couple months as well and wish you the best of luck in your decision.


----------



## samairawtsn

Hi , I am Samaira. i have already given my intro before this but i don't know why my all the post has been deleted ?


----------



## martino61

Welcome again Samiaira. All the best.


----------



## Razbart

Hi everybody,

My name is Clem, I am from France, I have been living in Australia for 3.5 years and looking to move to Canada in the next few years. I am very happy that I found this forum as the ones in french are generally mainly focused on Quebec and I would be more interested to live in BC or in Ontario. 
I have a few questions regarding my chances to be selected but I am going to write a specific post for it.

Have a good one everybody

Clem.


----------



## lee the rhino

louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


Hi everyone

My name is Lee and at the moment im living in the UK but im trying to emmigrate to Ontario as i have family there.I am a carpenter so i have been trying to get over now for about 3 years but with one thing or another i just have not been able to make it happen,so now i am waiting for the skilled worker program to re-open to see if i can actually make it this time.If anyone has any tips or ideas to help me i would really like that.
thanks 
Lee


----------



## samairawtsn

Recently i came to India it's good country but i like Canada too.


----------



## nithyaprabha

Hi All,

I am Nithya from India. I am interested in applying for canada PR thr federal as Federal going to expert application from May 4th. I have cleared IELTS my score is 6.00 in each module and overall 6.00 and Husband also cleared his IELTS and his score is 4.00 in each module.
I have gone through the points evaluation system and I am qualify as I am getting 69 points.
I am not interested in going to Immigration Consultant for filing application. Could anyone help me to do it.

Thanks,
Nithya


----------



## DPRK

I am looking to move from england to canada. I don't have an offer of employment. The application form asks for a letter of reference from my employer. I have not told my employer that I am applying for the visa, does anyone know a way around this?


----------



## evilwit

Hi my name is Andy my wife is Lesley and we moved from England to Edmonton in 2007, we have 2 teenage girls 14 & 16, i work in construction my wife is a day care worker.


----------



## RhychelleW

DPRK said:


> I am looking to move from england to canada. I don't have an offer of employment. The application form asks for a letter of reference from my employer. I have not told my employer that I am applying for the visa, does anyone know a way around this?


i had the same issue when i was applying for my working holiday visa, it got really awkward trying to make excuses around not attending functions or events etc so i bit the bullet and just told them my plans and asked for permission to list the COO as a reference, in the end my employer was so excited/happy for me they ended up offering me a job in their Toronto office to keep me with the 'family' and are holding my spot open here if i chose to return early. :clap2:

maybe your employer won't be too bad about it and will help you if you have a good relationship with them  best of luck regardless though, i know it can be daunting! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sarah_anne

DPRK said:


> I am looking to move from england to canada. I don't have an offer of employment. The application form asks for a letter of reference from my employer. I have not told my employer that I am applying for the visa, does anyone know a way around this?


You can try getting a reference letter from you previous managers or supervisors if you really don`t want to ask you current one.


----------



## Giddybiddy

Hi my name is Breege myself and my husband and two children (2 and 6months) are currently looking into moving to canada, my husband has just finished his honours degree in architectural technology and i'm a hairdresser. We have been talking about emigrating from Ireland for a few years, so were hoping this time it will be possible before the kids get to school age.


----------



## Tan2Aus

Hi I am from India. I would like to apply for Canada PR. 

I am a Software Engineer with 4 years of Experience.

Could anyone let me know the procedure for getting the PR visa. like type of Visa and eligibility criterion.?

I have cleared my IELTS.

L - 8.5. R - 8, W - 6.5 and S - 7 ( General Module) 

Thanks,
Suresh


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone!

My name is Ella. My husband and I currently live in Canada. Although we do no longer live in the United States, we travel and vacation there as much as we can.


----------



## Freelanc

My Name is Syed and i am a freelancing Immigration Consultant from Bangalore India 

I have been in immigration industry for three years and now i am planing to migrate to Canada with my Family.

My wife works in Mortgage Industry she keeps traveling to USA so we are planning ton settle down in Canada.

I wish all the member good-luck in their Future in migrating to other country...

All the best..

Syed


----------



## Ang4AU

Glad you are happy now. Where in Canada do you live? Husband may need to work in Calgary temporarily for project.


----------



## doogieblue

Morning all (or afternoon/evening depending on where you are)

After a trip to see some friends in Toronto, I've decided it's the place for me and am looking into returning next year on a 1 year working visa, hopefully with the option to extend. Fingers crossed I'll be able to find a job in IT and build on my current role. 

Obviously it's a bit of a minefield and there's alot to take in but I'm 28 and need to make this happen while I still have the time. I look forward to speaking to people here in the coming months!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## desi_don

Hi, I am Piyush. Born and brought up in India....
I am an Engineer with graduate degree in Electrical Engineering with more than five years of experience in Electrical Maintenance....

I am planning to prepare my immigration file to Canada through this forum. Please help me and guide me.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ashkum

Hi

I am ashok. I am a doctor moving to Canada on work permit tis summer


----------



## smurf1980

Hi Louise

I'm looking for some advice on how to Emigrate to Canada or the US. 
I'm a mature UK student in Electrical/Electronic Engineering, I will finish my Beng Honors Degree in June 2015. But previous to this I worked on the overhead lines up and down the UK for over 8 years this ranged from 11kV pole lines TO 400kV transmission lines. 
I will be 35 when i graduate will that be a problem and how would i go about getting a job 
Kind Regards 
Steve


----------



## MystChic

Hi there 
I'm Tia and I made the move from Melbourne to Niagara Falls in November of 2011. Just in time for winter.. I gave the neighbour quite a story when she had to teach me how to shovel snow. I even found a place in Niagara-On-The-Lake that sells Vegemite and I thought Christmas had come.

Look forward to meeting you


----------



## RebeccaOx

Hi we are a family of 5. Our kids are 10, 6 and 3. We have lived in Australia our whole lives and want to have a change. He is a qualified HV Switcher, electrician and linesman currently employed by transfield services. He is currently looking for work in Canada and if successful we will relocate. We have no idea as to visa's etc so any info will be very welcomed.


----------



## ILikeCanada

Have you ever heard about this website:
All Jobs - Jobway.ca

It's good for job searching...


----------



## oranmul

*Newbie*

Hi,

I am a newbie and would like to introduce myself.
I am from Ireland and currently seeking my opportunities in Canada.
Ideally I would like to move to Alberta region, I am struggling to get any replies from job applications and now don't know what are the best options for entering Canada.

If anyone could offer some guidance and information, would be a great help


----------



## oranmul

*newbie*

Hi All,

I am 36 and from Ireland, Co Armagh.
I am currently trying various angels and options of getting work in Canada.
Some of the methods and routes are now confusing me somewhat.
I am a time served skilled welder and have been told that there is great demand for my trade in Alberta region.
Can anyone shed some info on the best possible route into Canada for me.

Cheers


Oran


----------



## nabs

*Mr*

Hi every body 
I'am British living in London UK, approved electrician with testing inspection 2391, about 20 years experience, working in Heathrow airport for Laing O'Rourke, need to study and write the red seal exam to get the licence so I can get the Canadian visa. Could you please tell me about the names of the books and any other information about writing the exam.
OR 
Any body can give me a job offer. 
Thank you every body.


----------



## pdoke2

Hello everyone,
My name is Paul. I've lived in Michigan, USA my whole life and have spent a lot of time in Canada on vacation ever since I was a child and always loved it. I'm now 28 and have been working as an freelance/independent contractor writing content for a marketing company which happened to be HQ'd in Toronto. This past weekend, I was presented with an opportunity by the company founder for a direct-hire position (In Toronto) in order to spend a year or two there being trained in the sales, client contact and other aspects of the business. After that time, I would be moving back to the US to help found and run an American branch of the company. 
So, I've started looking into Work Permits and everything else that would be required, I'll be re-posting most of this in its own thread as I've done quite a bit of searching and cannot find anyone in a similar situation. However, this site seems to be the best place to come to find advice. Looking forward to getting to know all of you better in the future.


----------



## Bluebird_

*Moving Soon!*

Hi!

My name is Caitlin King. I am a single professional from Glasgow and I'm 20 years old. I recently got a promotion at work and will be moving to Toronto in mid-August (2013) - how exciting! I'm looking forward to hearing all your stories and advice.


----------



## LauraElaine

*Canadia living in USA*

My plans are to get my USA citizenship very soon, and then bring my USA spouse back with me to Canada to live permanently. I am a Canadian citizen with a green card presently. How hard is this. What do I need to know. Where do I go to find information on exactly what I need to do. Can we just pack up and me bring him across the border with me. Will border crossing let us in.


----------



## nabs

*Nabeel*

Hi every body, my name Nabeel 
Could you please any body tell me about the red seal exam for electrician
, what kind of book I have to buy, study and is it open book exam.
Thank you


----------



## Guest

Hello to everyone

My wife is an American and I'm Canadian and we live in Brampton Ontario. Now we are thinking of moving to the U.S.. But not sure about a step this big. I have a sponsor but we are concerned about finding work down south, a place to live and what about medical coverage. Sure we have coverage here and it may not be the greatest but at least we are covered. Still my wife is home sick and not sure what we should do, any suggestions.

Thanks...Greg


----------



## natali449

hello!
I am natali. I am a new user of this forum.
According to my knowledge this is the best place to guide us.


----------



## Dame

Hello to every one.
My name is Dame, im 30 years old from Macedonia. Im married and i plan to move to Canada. I'm an architect and my wife is nutritionist. Have more then 4 years experience but the last 4-5 months with degree. Hope to read you on this forum.


----------



## MotherKnowsBest

Hi everybody

My name is Nicol and I am Canadian. Funny how many of you are looking to move here for better lives and I am currently looking to move out of Canada for a better life. I am a single mom with 4 children but 2 refuse to move. 1 because she graduates next year and wants to go to college in Kelowna, BC and the other because...well he doesn't have a reason except he just doesn't want to.

If any of you are from Ireland would like to know more about there. Have been reading different post and am now starting to think it may not be a good idea to move there. Don't have a skill from the list...or at least I don't think so cause some job titles are so foreign to me. Any information would be much appreciated.

To all of you who have made the move...Welcome to Canada


----------



## rawmerewar

Hey Everyone!

My name's Kieran and I'm a British citizen who lives in New Jersey. I'm 22 and I need to move out of here when I finish my degree. Although I'm a British citizen I've spent most of my life in Northern New Jersey, most of my family live in England but my parents are moving to Chicago within a year or so. 

Anyway just wanted to say hello, and to look out for some posts by myself! =)


----------



## MellyMoose

Hello everyone!

I'm Mel and I'm looking to move to either Canada or America to be an optometrist. I need to do a bridging course though as my Australian degree isn't recognised (frustrating because it's the exact same job!). If any other optometrists have done either the bridging course at Uni of Waterloo or New England College of Optometry I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## Reely

*Thank you*

Hello, I am originally from Canada and moved to the US workIng as a nurse. I married an American and intend to move back " home", next year. I miss my native land. I'm happy you love Canada too. Thanks for the nice post.


----------



## ellasmith

*My intro*

Hi everyone,
I am here new bie, basically from Canada but living in USA. I am happy that i am here because here I got almost about all countries. There is full way discussion in each and every thread and this providing me great feeling to explain any topic in large extent.


----------



## archerx

*Toronto*

Hi Guys  

I just discovered the site and want to introduce myself I have been living in Canada for last two years, and If anyone wants to learn more about Canada, u are always welcome...


----------



## emma329

Hi archerx,do u know much about Calgary and cud u give us a few starting points of what to do when moving to Canada.We have got a job offer and now taking further steps to emigrating x Thanks x There will be me and my husband,my step son aged 16 and I'm pregnant too,
Do u know much about Alberta's health system and how well the maternity section will be x

Thanks, Emma x


----------



## johnandsteph2013

Hello all, we are John and Steph. We are 33 years young, we have 5 children and two Westie's and we are looking to move to Alberta. I (John) have training in aircraft engineering with training provided by the military and over 12 years experience, Steph is ex-military but is now a stay at home mum as you would expect with 5 children.
We are hoping to move in the next 18 months but hope to use this forum over the duration to ask questions and get valuable information from those that have already undertaken the process.


----------



## emma329

Hi John and steph we are looking at moving to Calgary hopefully in the next few months as my husband who is a joiner has 2job offers.
Have u started ur application?Up to now it has taken us about 15mths. We will be taking my husbands son and we hav a baby on the way too.I am 35 and my husband is 42.


----------



## johnandsteph2013

Hi Emma, thanks for the reply. We are looking to go to the area in and around Calgary as we have family that live in Highriver, not too far out of Calgary. We have visited there on holiday numerous times and we love it. We haven't started the process yet but we hope to get the ball rolling in the next few weeks. Have you applied under the FSW class? 
It'd be great if we could stay in touch, it might be handy knowing someone that is already quite a way through the process and if you have any queries about Calgary then we can ask our family who are already there and hopefully get you some answers.
Thanks again for your reply


----------



## Natebelg

*Hello*

Hi there, my name is Nathan, I originally come from the UK, but now live in Belgium with my wife and three children.

I've always loved Canada and my wife and I made the decision to apply to live there in three years or so, as our children are still quite young.

We chose Quebec, as we think the that's the best place to continue or lives.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, especially on the whole application procedure.

Cheers


----------



## Canadian in the Bayou

Hi! 


I am Heather, a Canadian living in the U.S. and hoping to move back to Canada in the near future


----------



## Bico

Hello there, name is Al (allen) From England originally, years in the US of A and Canada, now living in yucatan mx. Joined the forum specifically to gain more knowledge of the Canadian tax system and how it might affect me as an individual. I'm still filling in a tax return, etc. and getting my return. Just got back from BC and I must say that after three years in Mexico, it is certainly different up there, and it is great to be back home.


----------



## GraemeScotland

Hi, Graeme from Scotland - just been offered a move to Ontario with my current employer which we've accepted. Currently learning a lot about what's required to move a wife, 3 boys, 2 dogs, 1 cat & several bicycles out there!


----------



## fraser78

*not quite an expat yet*

Hi, my name is Chris and looking to immigrate next year to Vancouver. Just a so much to do and which route to go down. Can't get a lmo in my trade which is scaffolding and can't go down the spouse visa route either. We have not lived together for 12 months and if I go there for 6 months I can't work. She can't live here because of her children but we thought about her coming here for a month, then going back for 2 months. Any advice please, would rather wait to get married and not just for emigration reasons.


----------



## Angou

Hi all, I'm Ange, from New Zealand. My Canadian husband and I started talking about moving to Quebec to be close to his family and, in a moment of madness, decided that the first thing to be done was to check out the job market. Five weeks on from that discussion and my application for PR is in, he is already over there working, and I am in NZ trying to sort out fifteen years of accumulated possessions and organising the sale of our home and relocation of ourselves and pets. Fun times!

It's all happened so quickly that I'm a bit overwhelmed so I am here to garner some tips from the experts.


----------



## munirask

Hello Everyone,
My name is Munira, currently livivng in India. I have applied for a PR in the FSW category in May 2013. My file has reached the NDVO. Hoping to get a PR soon and move to Canada with my husband and daughter.


----------



## Alexgm

Hello forum, my name is Alex, currently living in Queretaro, been here of and on for about eighteen years off and on now. Lived in Chicago and Rialto CA for over 25 years. Queretaro is a safe and clean place to live in, I like it here.


----------



## y0alex69

Hello! :whoo:

My legal name is Hayden Mathew Milford and I am 17 years old. I am legally changing my name to Alexander Jay Evans as soon as I turn 18 due to family issues. 
I currently live in Australia; I was born here and grew up here.
When I was 16, I moved to New Zealand alone for a few months and then decided to come back. I am enrolling in a retail services course for next year as I want to be a salesperson!

I plan on moving to Canada within the next three years, so by the time I am 20.
I don't know what else to say, so there is me in a nutshell


----------



## PastyPete

GraemeScotland said:


> Hi, Graeme from Scotland - just been offered a move to Ontario with my current employer which we've accepted. Currently learning a lot about what's required to move a wife, 3 boys, 2 dogs, 1 cat & several bicycles out there!


Graeme .... us too any way we can connect and share info stories tips advice and solace......


----------



## PastyPete

Hey

Just considering an internal transfer to Ontario with family and bikes may be Motorhome luckily no pets.

Looking forward to all this forum has to offer


----------



## Ifka

Hello, my name is Ivelina Georgieva and I am from Bulgaria. And I am still in Bulgaria. But I want to move out from here with my husband and my daughter. I don`t know if you heard of Bulgaria, cause it`s very distant, but anyway.. I don`t know how can we move to Canada, but I will read and i hope we do it.


----------



## Tobiasz

Hello everyone, I'm from Poland and still living here but it won't be long I suppose. Planned destination is Canada.
Anyway if you have any questions related to Poland I'll be glad to answer.


----------



## nomi85pk

Hi all, 
My name is Muhammad Noman khan from Karachi, Pakistan. I am planning to apply for canadian immigration . But i think that their is no option for IT field immigrant. 
I got MBA in Management Information System with more than 5 year experience as a techno funcational consultant in an IT company. 
Does anybody know on which category should i apply as i am unable to find any visa option for IT workforce.

Thanks


----------



## Amtobi

Hi, I am a South African living in Dubai (hopefully) moving to Surrey, BC in January 2014. I have my job offer, waiting for my LMO... 10 weeks and counting


----------



## nomi85pk

Great News.. How you get this LMO. Can u give me some good advice.


----------



## ThomasBrian

*New*

Hi,


I am Thomas and i am new to this forum


----------



## sden

Hi, 
my name is Shaf i'm a dentist from the UK, and my husband (a surgeon) and I are think of moving, with our two boys to Canada. Does anyone know how easy/difficult it is for UK grad Dentists to do the Canadian exams? Also what is schooling like in British Columiba, this is where we are likely to go. I am excited, and extremely nervous as emigrating with 2 small children is a HUGE step!

Hope to hear form some of you soon.


----------



## imran_baig09

I want to know that after getting a student visa for canada for may 2014 intake at what time can i leave for canada now !!! Suppose if i get my visa in feb 2014 when can i leave for canada????


----------



## steph206

Hi my name is Steven, and Im from Scotland UK. I currently work for Rolls Royce and will be looking to move to Canada once I have significant experience and when my partner is qualified as a teacher.


----------



## Welcan82

steph206 said:


> Hi my name is Steven, and Im from Scotland UK. I currently work for Rolls Royce and will be looking to move to Canada once I have significant experience and when my partner is qualified as a teacher.


Welcome Steven. 
Do you have a specific area in mind yet? What do you do with Rolls Royce? I just ask as there always seem to be jobs advertised with Trans Canada Turbines in Alberta working on Rolls Royce RB211 engines.


----------



## steph206

Welcan82 said:


> Welcome Steven.
> Do you have a specific area in mind yet? What do you do with Rolls Royce? I just ask as there always seem to be jobs advertised with Trans Canada Turbines in Alberta working on Rolls Royce RB211 engines.


Thanks 

Im still in my apprenticeship so my area will be given wherever the business needs. I want to be in fit and build with the trents, but like i said, that depends on business needs. 

I had a look at transcanada, would their job adverts apply for foreign and over border applicants?


----------



## Welcan82

steph206 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Im still in my apprenticeship so my area will be given wherever the business needs. I want to be in fit and build with the trents, but like i said, that depends on business needs.
> 
> I had a look at transcanada, would their job adverts apply for foreign and over border applicants?


I'm not sure how it works now, but I applied with them before I had resident status and they said at the time that they weren't considering anyone who wasn't already eligible to work in Canada. However, this was nearly 2 years ago, and they seem to be listing vacancies on a regular basis, so that might have changed… Can't hurt to try in the meantime I suppose… 

There's also an engine shop in Summerside PEI too, I think it may be Honeywell or RR, can't remember off the top of my head. I think the situation is much the same with them with regard to considering applicants who aren't currently eligible to work here.


----------



## rodrigohm

*Brazilian Newbie*

Hello everyone, I'm Rodrigo, a Brazilian married to a Canadian woman. But so far I'm still a tourist for the Canadian government. I wish to immigrate to Canada, and we are trying to go through the Spouse Sponsorship Branch. I've been looking the websites (CIC) and, even though all the information seems to be there, we found that is very confusing to sort what is needed to fill completely and correctly the application. My expectation here is to find people that have been through this process, and learn from their experiences. 
Hoping to hear from you guys!
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Henry001

Hii I am menry were I like to share my views with all.


----------



## uimoo

Hi All, I am newbie to this forum. I am Imran, from India. I have heard some immigration process to Canada and I am really interested for applying to Nova Scotia PNP program. I am 27, single and currently working for a private IT company from the last 6 Yrs. I have done some home work About NS and it sounded a good place to start with.

I would like to know the procedure on how should I proceed ?? whether I can take help of any consultancy/Agent ?? or I can approach any link and follow the process ??

Currently I have loads of questions running through my mind, but firstly I would like to know about the process and time period it takes and etc..

Any information is appreciated. 

Thanks,
Imran


----------



## canada bound chimps

*New joiner *

Hi guys,

I am very new to all this, myself and my husband are emmigrating to Canada in March 2016, i know its a long way off yet but we have to save for the big move. We've been to expos and spoken with immigration experts etc, done some research but need to do alot more obviously as want to be fully prepared. I do have alot of questions that i would love someone whose gone over from the UK please, if anyone can help i would really appreciate that. I joined another site and got alot of rude feedback to be honest when all i wanted was friendly advice.

Thanks for welcoming me to the site by the way  Hopefully i can find afew answers here x


----------



## Beckieblakely

Hi! 
I'm Beckie currently living in Holmfirth, Huddersfield in West Yorkshire UK. My husband and I are in our 30's with no children yet! We spent last summer travelling all over Canada and since coming home have considered making the big jump! My husband is a Gas installer and welder. I've been a Nursery nurse, pharmacy assistant, hospital play specialist, teaching assistant and currently own my own clothing boutique. We loved Collingwood about an hour from Toronto initially but attended a seminar in Manchester this week and loved the idea of Kelowna. I have studied in The UK and have a degree in Education. As things change a lot we were told we could come to Canada on the basis of me studying at college. Thinking of September 2015. Great to read everyone's profiles


----------



## Beckieblakely

What a shame people were so rude to you in other forums! We will hopefully be in Canada around the sane time as you! Good luck!


----------



## mchapin

Hello all!

I'm an expat in Canada from the US- but coming straight from a few years in Singapore! I'm studying in a graduate program up here now, but I've loved the year and a half or so I've been here so far, and if all goes well after graduating I'd like to find work up here as well. I'm expecting to need to renew my student permit first within the next few months, so while I'm not in need to any advice for the moment I'll be looking around and gathering some information on what others have done before me to hopefully simplify the process when it comes time!


----------



## RebeccaFuchs

I am a designer and I design clothes & jewelry since form 5 years. I learn a lot of thing in this profession. It is most interesting profession.


----------



## Blue-star

Hi canada bound chimps and becky!

We are a family of four, myself (a registered nurse), hubby (delivery driver) and two boys aged 9 & 3. We have talked about emigrating for years and years and have decided to stop talking about it. 

We are going to a seminar/expo in manchester next week where we hope to get more information to get the ball rolling. 

We have been looking at Alberta, and the obvious Calgary and Edmonton (waning toward Edmonton!). Red Deer looks expensive, and we don't expect to live in the city but more on the outskirts. It is difficult to find specific information on the better areas.

We want to research as much as possible, and learn from others. Once we've made the move I'd like to keep in touch on here to help others too!

Good luck folks!!


----------



## javaguy2780

Hi Fellow Expats,

I am a software engineer from India with 13 yrs of experience in java. Have worked in usa (3 Yrs) and currently a resident of australia (1yr). 

However, I think now i need to settle in canada. I am trying to apply for the 2014 cap. and have many questions
1. how soon does the cap fill for software professionals?
2. lmo is tuff. but has anyone ever got hold of one? what are the key influencing factors to get an lmo?
3. Some one has told me that its so easy/fast to get Canada PR now. Is it? Is the process now reduced to one year. I mean after I get the education assessed.
4. Does the cap for 2014 open in may? 

Thanks for your time to read this. Wish u all the very best!!!!


----------



## DonMurphyCanada

Don Murphy, originally born in Canada married an import (California gal) moved to California for 10 years had 3 sons. Moved back to Canada in 2000. Had three a
"Accidental Americans" since lol. That's what they are called go look it up!


----------



## rajlaxman2000

Hi All,

This is Rajesh from India. I am in IT professional (Java developer) with 5 years of experience. Now I am planning to move to Canada for better life. 

I have cleared my IELTS (7.5 over all) Planing to access my education qualifications for "Federal Skilled Workers Program"


----------



## sunshine179

Hello All, 

I am NS Reddy from Hyderabad,India. Working for a financial and tourism management company, registered in sensex, as Senior Manager with 6+ years of Experience. I am looking forward to gain information, build relations and also contribute my minimum knowledge wherever possible.

I also look forward for any kind of support I can get in migrating myself to any eligible 
country possible .. example: Canada

Regards
Sunshine


----------



## Nish2006

Hi, I am Manjunath here from india with 12+ yrs experience in C# and .Net looking to migrate to Australia


----------



## Italiano77

*Looking to move to Canada*

Hi Everyone!

My name is Pier and I am a 37 year old Italian / South African Male that is looking to relocate to Grand Bend, ON in the coming year. I have met a girl through a dating service and we have met each other (once that side and then she came this side).

What I would like to know is if anyone would be willing to share the pros and the cons of living in Canada? I was only there for a short while, 2 weeks and it was more of a holiday. 

I would appreciate all advice (negative / positive) about living in Canada and if I could hear from any South Africans living there, that would be fantastic.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post and I look forward to contributing and making friends on this forum.

Have a great day guys!


----------



## PCJ

*Hello*

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone keeping well,
Myself Pradeep, Indian, 28yrs old, Mechanical Engineer with 6yrs of experience in Oil and Gas field. I am living and working in Muscat, Oman from last 3 yrs.

I want to apply for Migration process in Canada I am really new in this and would be grateful and thankful if I can get the guidance for Paper work and Documentations. 
I am from Mumbai university if there's anyone from Mumbai University migrated to Canada then please help me to understand the WES process for Credential Evaluation.

Please feel free to give me tips.


Thanking you all,

PJ


----------



## psalmg

Hi all my name is David. Am planning to move to Canada anytime soon but my problem is I dont know if my potential school is a designated school to receive a post graduation work permit after i graduate from the school


----------



## Kapss

*Hello*

Hello Everyone, 

This is Kaps here, I am based out of India and looking out for FSW visa.

Can some one help me out with the detailed step by step procedure to apply for FSW, also let me know whether it is required to go for any Consultant or not ?

Thanks in advance,
Kapss


----------



## engelsonyoung

My name is Engelson. I am from the Philippines. We are planning to apply as PR for Canada. My wife is the primary applicant. Closed slot for her category but we are planning to apply again. We have 2 kids, a 6yr old boy and a 3 week old baby girl. Hoping we could possibly migrate there and meet some of you guys.


----------



## averlezza

*Canada-bound!*

Hello there,
I am an American bound for Canada in September 2014. My husband has been offered a wonderful academic research opportunity in Kingston, ON with the CMIVR, and I will be joining him for the school year. I am waiting on my application to Queen's to be processed and we're looking forward to our first opportunity to study abroad.

I am currently a 6th grade English teacher in Massachussetts. I've been teaching for 6 years and I am about halfway through an English Masters program here. I'll be taking a leave from that program and intend to complete a year-long Masters in Sociology. My husband is an Army vet and will be working on economics research. 

While I research housing, graduate funding, and the visa process, I thought I would join up and hopefully make some good contacts here. Though I have moved from state to state, I'm finding the process of moving from country to country much more involved. Basically, I could use all the advice I can get. 

Looking forward to corresponding,
Alice


----------



## belfastboy

*advice*

Hello: My wife are about to retire and considering Mexico. I am having a hard time finding out the ramifications of being outside Canada for longer than the 6+ months. Where should I go to find out the "rules"? There does not seem to be anything like an Emigration lawyer only lawyers for those wanting to get into Canada. Any help would be great.
Thx, bob


----------



## lilic

Hi,
I'm Lili, born and raised in the US. We live in Seattle and have been frustrated by frequent downsizing and high cost of living. I know it's not hugely better in BC, but we've always wanted to go there.

We would prefer to stay away from Vancouver, but it looks like most of the job opportunities are there. I'm a librarian and my husband works in qc for pharma. Not sure how it works with the new FSW caps.


----------



## Gems81

Hi everyone, 

My name is Gemma, I'm 33 and originally from Essex, England but have been living in Yorkshire for the past 10 months for a job opportunity. I work as a Digital Marketing Executive, a job that I love within the finance industry. 

I visited Canada in 2005 and 2006 and adore it. Ever since then I have thought about relocating there. I am now looking to apply for and obtain a Skilled Worker Visa this year along with an offer of employment in a marketing role in Vancouver BC. 


I am single with no children but I have two cats called Tigger and Lilly who are brother and sister. My cats will be relocating with me. 

I welcome any advice / support / information about the Visa application process, job hunting / recruitment in BC, Housing, and just generally relocating to BC, particularly from anyone who has or is relocating to Canada from the UK as I am feeling a little overwhelmed by it all.

I will be visiting Vancouver in Sept for 2 weeks so intend to do some on the ground research / job hunting while I'm there...as well as have a lovely holiday. 

I look forward to getting to know everyone


----------



## elaineexpat67

Hello, I'm looking forward to getting to know the people here.

I come from Buffalo, New York, and have lived in many places in the US. I have lived in Canada for the last 23 years, in Toronto. I came here to this forum because I just spent the last few months completing my US taxes without the use of an accountant. Unfortunately, I know I will be involved with this process again and again and wanted a place to trade information with others.


----------



## Priya21

Hi Everyone. 

I am new to this forum and to be true I have never visited Expat before so lil confused which group to join here. I am looking forward to migrating to Canada but have no idea how to do it and on top of that how would I get a nice job in Canada. I am a Human Resource Generalist / Manager here in India. 
Can you or anyone help me in that I am eager to start my life in Canada and need some help from all you people out there who have knowledge on how to immigrate to Canada. 
I was also contacted by APEX VISAS Company to help me in migrating from India to Canada n get help in finding a job there but I m confused about their authenticity. Can u nice people help me please. 

Thanks, 

Priyanka R


----------



## hirenmistry

Hello Everyone,
I've been a lurker on this forum for sometime now, and this is my first post.
Have been thinking of migrating to Canada for a few years now but have been too apprehensive/scared. But now have decided to go ahead with my application.
It all started when I got a call from Opulentus Immigration services a few weeks ago. I went ahead with their feasibility report and have sufficient points to file an application.

I haven't taken up on their service as yet and will decide in the coming days. So wish me luck guys.

Regards,
Hiren


----------



## Sunshinegirl_X

Hi all,

I am a hairdresser of 25yrs, born in Uk and looking forward to getting to Canada to start a new life. We have a 3 year old daughter and want her to have a better way of life and a great education. 
I have a job interview in Dublin for a national chain of salons in Canada. I am hoping this goes well and I receive a Job offer. I have already sent my application over to Alberta trade to get my credentials and experience recognised as Hairdressing is a regulated trade.
I will keep you all posted. 
Any help and advice greatly received
Thanks


----------



## BrisbaneRob

*Hello everyone*

Hi all,

This is a good idea for a thread, I guess it's my turn ok here we go my name is Rob and I am 28 years old and from Brisbane Australia. I am currently working for our government in a web support role. I have been through Europe 3 times and have lived in London for a few months last year as well as traveled across the US and did Cancun at the end of last year. I am really looking forward to getting over to Canada in May/June next year. At the moment I am moving with my current housemate to Vancouver after a mega trip to the US . I just wanted to introduce myself and hope to chat to some of you soon.


----------



## aspirant_pune

*Good Day*

Hello everyone,

I have been working as a sr. systems engineer for the past 4 and half years. Been thinking about migrating to Canada for sometime now. Hoping all the best to self and all other lads/laydeez who are trying to accomplish this. I am married and am also blessed with a very naughty & beautiful kid. Shes two and half years old right now. I will try to get the best of this forum and also try to give back whatever i can contribute.


Cheers


----------



## CBlack0

Hi Everybody,
Am Catherine Black, originally from Galveston Texas. I moved to Toronto Canada last year. Took a while to get used to life outside of the US, but my workmates really helped me settle. I hope to make more friends here and maybe connect with people from around the world.


----------



## Jennyanne

Hi all, 

I'm Jenny White, UK born, moved around quite due to hubby being in the forces, looking to move to Canada in the near future for various reasons! 

Totally new to forums but been enjoying reading through lots of threads today, everyone seems so helpful!


----------



## Jasmine Killedar

elaineexpat67 said:


> Hello, I'm looking forward to getting to know the people here.
> 
> I come from Buffalo, New York, and have lived in many places in the US. I have lived in Canada for the last 23 years, in Toronto. I came here to this forum because I just spent the last few months completing my US taxes without the use of an accountant. Unfortunately, I know I will be involved with this process again and again and wanted a place to trade information with others.


Hello everyone, 

My name is Jacqueline , n m a network engg workin since 3 yrs in India , I want to migrate to Canada need a good job as well don't know how to get in  can anyone plzz suggest.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Hello There,

I used to live in Canada and after spending almost 4 years in Dubai I am going back. At first I will be heading to Ottawa-ON and from there let's see how it goes. I look forward to helping and getting to know new folks!


----------



## 630906

Hello

I'm from the UK and I'm currently at the start of my journey in looking to migrate to Canada. I'm hoping to come over in the next couple of years and have my eye on British Columbia. 

Look forward to chatting to you 
Take it easy


----------



## Rst.irfa

*want to settle in US or canada*

Hello all,
My husband and me are seriously thinking to move in US or Canada(which will be better???) on permanent basis. We have four kids below 12 yrs. I am 36 indian citizen presently living in Saudia. I have a Masters with majors- maths and physics, B. Ed degree, certified teacher with an experience of 14yrs. presently pursuing my TEFL course online as where ever I search for jobs there are many opening for ESL teachers.
My husband is a civil contractor and has least fluency in English, coz of which i need to be the main applicant and my husband will join me later.
I researched , googled have registered in few sites like teach-horizon, e-teach, teachaway to get job opportunities but it seems to b a long wait :-(
Struggling too hard but reaching no where near my aim. Two years back I even have applied through some consultancy for Canada but disqualified because of French requirement in Quebec. 
Are there any other options through which I can apply for Canada, are there any chances for teachers like me to get job offers?
Pls need your guidance.
Thanks in advance for your time n advice


----------



## mellawn

Hi everyone, I am from New Zealand. My husband has been accepted into college in Ontario and we are just waiting for our visa's to be processed, could be another 8 weeks before we find out if its all go or not. I am hoping to find out a bit of info before I go, about the area we will be in. We have 3 young kids and we are all so excited about the move


----------



## rahulkap1

Hi Forum Members, I from India, I am thinking about applying for FSW program. Anybody in the same process, please advise me on this process, & we can share out timelines.


----------



## shiva906

Hi All,

This is Shiva from India. I am glad to tell you that i have sent application on 07-Aug-14.

will be happy to know more about experts on further process from the forum.

Cheers


----------



## dohadoll

Hello everyone, I am originally from the UK, but have been living in the Middle East for the past 7 years; firstly in Dubai and currently in Qatar. I have 3 children: a daughter who is 8 and two sons aged 6 and 3. Moving to Calgary next summer is looking like it is on the cards, so any advice would be gratefully received!


----------



## EttieBevan

Hi

I'm originally from Dublin, and currently living on the Isle of Man. My daughter is in her last year of A-Levels and hoping to start University in September 2015. I am recently separated from my partner of 20 years (18 married) and I am in the process of setting up a small Web Design business as a means to support myself.

I am interested in moving to Kamloops or Kelowna. I spent 10 days in Kamloops & Kelowna earlier this month and fell in love with the place. I have a very good (Canadian) friend who lives in Kamloops who kindly accommodated me and acted as guide and chauffeur while I was there. 

A bit about me - I spent 6 years in Spain from the age of 16 to 22 so I speak a fair bit of Spanish. My parents still live on the Costa Del Sol. I met and married my Manx husband, moving to London aged 22, for 8 years. Then when our daughter was aged 5, we moved to the Isle of Man, where we have enjoyed a good standard of living for the past 13 years and an excellent education for our daughter.

I'm just beginning my journey and would consider a temporary move of maybe 12 -24 months to test-drive living in Canada, before committing to a more permanent move. Lots of things to consider and lots of reading to do.


----------



## Mustehsan

Hello Everyone...!!!
i have read all the threads and i am very happy to be on such a forum where we can make friends, help each other. 
I am Mustehsan, Mechanical engineer by profession from Pakistan. I graduated in June, 2013. I am working as Piping Engineer in an Oil and gas company. Now, i am planning to apply for federal skilled worker program for immigration. 
If any body can guide me about the process, i have also searched it, that would be more than wonderful to be welcome....  
i am sharing my skype id here for whome interested in making good friends.....


----------



## MGadAllah

Hi,
I am Mohamed from EGYPT @ Cairo.
I am currently seriously considering immigration outside EGYPT.
Working as a financial budget manager and hope to find a safe way to do it in my own.
I am 40 years old, married and have 3 kids.


----------



## AllyMeli

*Canadian living in Istanbul*

Hi, 
Canadian here, and been living in Turkey over 6 yrs now. My husband is Turkish and we have a 3 yr old son. Joined this group to see if I can get some advice on immigrating back to Canada one day.
Love the country but with all the changes, it time to think about my sons future and all. Will I survive the Canadian winter????  haha 
Anyways thanks for the ad and I'll sure be looking for advice soon.
Cheers
Ally


----------



## Ademola

Hi. My name is Ademola. I am from Lagos, Nigeria. I am new to this forum and really considering migrating to Canada with my family (wife and 3 children) in a short while. I have spent about 11 years in Supply Chain Mgt especially Inventory Management. 
Opportunities for career growth seem rather limited here at the moment and we have just decided to stop being stuck here. I am here to discover what opportunities are available in Canada and hopefully learn how to qualify for them. 
Thanks all. Cheers.


----------



## rohitk1988

*Planning to immigrate to Canada*

Hi All,

My name is Rohit K. I graduated as BE in Computer Engg. from Pune in 2010 and since then working in an MNC. Currently my designation is Sr. Software Engg. I am planning to immigrate to Canada, find a job and settle there. Recently I took an evaluation from a visa consultancy and according to them I scored 68. As I am new to this forum, any info would be very helpful.


----------



## Ferdoes

Hi All,

I am Golam Ferdoes & now I live in Bangladesh, I have been working as an assistant human resource manager on a research farm from March 01 2008 to till now. Pls see my education qualification below:

Masters In Business studies 2008
Management
Duration: 1 Year
Jagannath University

Bachelor In Commerce 2006
Management
Duration: 4 Years
Jagannath University

Higher Secondary School Certificate 2001
Business Studies
Duration: 2 Years
Debendra College

Secondary School Certificate 1999
Science
Duration: 10 Years
Shibalaya Govt High School

I have a plan to migrate to Canada. My wife completed BBA on Human Resource Management but not yet start any Job. I want to attend for IELTS on end December. I already review occupation list & choose one occupation 1121 Human Resources Professionals.

Would you pls guide me that my above qualification & experience is preferable to apply to Canad for PR with my wife.

Thanks 

Ferdoes


----------



## Ferdoes

Ferdoes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Golam Ferdoes & now I live in Bangladesh, I have been working as an assistant human resource manager on a research farm from March 01 2008 to till now. Pls see my education qualification below:
> 
> Masters In Business studies 2008
> Management
> Duration: 1 Year
> Jagannath University
> 
> Bachelor In Commerce 2006
> Management
> Duration: 4 Years
> Jagannath University
> 
> Higher Secondary School Certificate 2001
> Business Studies
> Duration: 2 Years
> Debendra College
> 
> Secondary School Certificate 1999
> Science
> Duration: 10 Years
> Shibalaya Govt High School
> 
> I have a plan to migrate to Canada. My wife completed BBA on Human Resource Management but not yet start any Job. I want to attend for IELTS on end December. I already review occupation list & choose one occupation 1121 Human Resources Professionals.
> 
> Would you pls guide me that my above qualification & experience is preferable to apply to Canad for PR with my wife.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ferdoes


Is there any one who advise me that what is the last date of full application submission date & how much time its take to get my educational certificate assessment result. 

Pls see my above experience & academic qualification & advise me am I eligible to migrate to Canada on the occupation of Human resource.

Ferdoes

========


----------



## LandA

Hello from Germany!

A friend recommended this forum to me, so I'm here. I'm Linda und currently living in Germany (Northrine-Westphalia), I'll soon be done with my Master's degree and looking for a job abroad.

I got family in Vancouver (my grandma's sister immigrated in 1954 and lives there with her kids, grandchildren and grandgrandchildren) and visited them in July and fell in love with that place. 
I don't know if there's a real chance for me to get a job abroad, but I will try. My bf (who I'm with for 11 years now) is also willing to search for a job in Canada. 

I have a bachelor's degree in linguistics (communication) and german studies and am currently finishing my master's in media sciences. My boyfriend is working in the registrar's office at a university (he's managing the bachelor admissions and also the international students).

Hope to get in contact with great people.


----------



## gordonwizard

*to Canada*

Hi,

Good to introduce oneself to you guys n gals, My name is Gordon and my wife is Karen I went to Canada with the British Army in 1982 and loved the country and people. We have established a very strong relationship with some Canadians over the last 10yrs and have been offered to rent a log cabin on their farm when we retire in a few years time so I am currently seeking as much info on looking into the possibility of retiring to Canada can anyone point me in the right direction if this will be possible.


----------



## Trial

*Hi*

I am a PhD scholar in Pakistan. I have 3 years Data Manager experience and 1+ years as a university lecturer. I am single female and am planning to move to UAE or Canada, which-soever is feasible for me. I have registered myself here to seek helpful and sincere advises and enriched experiences of all prestigious members of the expats forum.

Thank you all.


----------



## Ferdoes

Ferdoes said:


> Is there any one who advise me that what is the last date of full application submission date & how much time its take to get my educational certificate assessment result.
> 
> Pls see my above experience & academic qualification & advise me am I eligible to migrate to Canada on the occupation of Human resource.
> 
> Ferdoes
> 
> ========
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I didn't yet receive any reply. pls see my below details also & advise how much point I can get if I apply to Canada as skilled migration visa.
> 
> Age: 31
> Experience: 7 years+ (Assistant Human Resource Manger)
> Language: Writing 7, Lessening 7, Speaking 6.5 & Reading 6= what point?
> My wife has completed BBA on Human Resource but not start any job & not yet attend language test. Bu I informed by one of the forum member that if my spouse attend & get 4.5 in each band on IELTS than 5 point will be added.
> 
> Would you pls advise how much point it will be calculated depends on my above information.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ferdoes
> 
> =========


----------



## Chicagontarian

Hello 
I have been living in Canada since 2007, became a permanent resident in 2010 after marrying my Canadian wife in August 2009. I have been working here since becoming a permanent resident and am considering Canadian citizenship now as well. Looking to gain wisdom regarding this here.

Also I am in a bind as I have not filed U.S. income taxes since the tax year 2004. There were a few years since when I really didn't make any money (couldn't work in Ontario yet) and while I am up to daye with Canada Revenue I have to get straight with IRS because I cannot file for Social Security benefits until I am current with my taxes. I am looking for anyone's experiences or information regarding the streamlined procedure (3 years returns and 6 years FBAR) although I have really nothing but wages and no bank account balances for years to speak of.

Hope to find some good advice hear and maybe hear some good storeis too!


----------



## apapallo

*Hello*

Hello to everyone!

My name is Andrew I'm 25 from Sydney, Australia. I'm a chef and wanting to move to Toronto on a working holiday visa next year. I joined this forum to get some info from people with past experience, locals of Toronto about finding a job in the hospitality industry and just general life in Toronto.

Look forward to hear from you guys.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Cri.cri

*From Italy to Canada*

Hello everyone, 
my name is Cristina, my husband received a job offer to work in Mississauga from his current company, we would like to move but.... I need many info in order to take the most appropriate decision!
We a have a three years son, I have a permanent job here in Rome, we bought a house 4 years ago... we are planning to leave everything to offer a better future to our son, since the economic and political situation is not very nice in Italy.
But how is the situation in Mississauga? What about jobs? What about cost of living?
We are 42 and 45... are we too old?

Thanks everyone!
Cristina


----------



## AutumnWinter

Hello!
My name is Celeste, and I'm originally from Seattle, WA. I've been living in Vancouver, BC for a little over 6 years now, first on a study permit, now on a post-graduation work permit. I'm currently in the process of moving back to the States and am very nervous because I've been in Canada my whole adult life (18-24). 

I'm moving back because I want to be a doctor and in-state tuition to do a post-baccalaureate is much cheaper than international tuition here in Canada, and the plan is that once I get through med school to immigrate back to Canada and settle here.

As I said before, I am very anxious about leaving Canada because it feels like 'home' but I feel becoming a doctor is my calling so sacrifices must be made. I keep telling myself I will be able to go back eventually.

Since I am still quite young, I am seriously considering moving to Halifax, NS for half a year before focusing on getting into med school. I've always wanted to explore my adopted country and have been yearning to experience a 'real' Canadian winter (I would LOVE to visit Calgary, Canmore and Banff now too). Plus I don't think I'm ready to leave Canada yet.

I'm planning on visiting Halifax/Charlottetown/Moncton sometime in January/February 2015 to get a taste of Atlantic Canada. If anyone is from those areas and would be so generous as to fill me in on the Maritime lifestyle, I would be very grateful!


----------



## coopergirl37

*Expat from USA*

My name is Elena and I moved to Canada from the US to be with my Canadian husband. We attended the same professional school in the US. I'm going on 29 and we live in Fort St. John, BC.
I have permanent residency now and I can work but my biggest fear is how I am going to pay off my very large student loans that are in US dollars. Hopefully there are other people with similar experience that I will find in this forum. I'll save details about it for forum of that topic.
I'm very new to living in Canada. I landed in November, 2013. At first I was thinking this will be an easy transition but more and more I am realizing how different Canada is from home. Both an exciting and, at times, stressful thing.


----------



## NL.DK

*From India to Canada*

Hello Everyone,

My name is Navneet and I am willing to move to Canada however don't have much information in terms to start from where.

I am a working professional and have an experience of 9 years working in Back Office Operations with a US based MNC in different domains, which has its offices in India as well.

Looking forward to the guidance from the members of this forum. Your help is greatly needed and appreciated!!!

Thank you all!


----------



## PM14

Good day kind people,

My name is Paul and I am currently looking into moving to Canada with my wife. I am originally from Ireland living and working in Australia and I hold dual citizenship.

I am a qualified accountant with more than 7 years post degree work experience. 

I am just starting my research on how, where and when to move so will be keeping on eye on this forum to learn from peoples past experiences and hopefully not ask too many simple questions.


----------



## atifmuhammad

*moving to canada*

Hi every one
My name is atif and I am planning to move to canada in next few months as our immigration is on final stages.
I am an aeronautical engineer and my wife is a medical doctor with masters degree in public health. We both have our master degrees from uk. We have one three year old daughter. I am looking for advice about which place is best for living along with job oppertunities and schooling for baby. Also will be great if you can advise about driving licence. Will uk licence be valid in canada or do we have to go through their tests to get one. 
My personal email is [email protected]
Com. Please any one feel free to write me about any helpfull advise.thanks a lot


----------



## TiFi

Hi Peeps, 

My name is Tim and I am currently residing in Sydney Australia and have been my whole life. My wife Fiona was born in Canada and migrated to New Zealand when young, eventually moving to Sydney where we met.

We are looking to migrate to Canada and are looking somewhere around Kelowna, but saying that we have not settled on a location and will be doing a recon trip late this year hopefully.

My wife is a registered nurse trained and working in a major hospital in ICU. I am currently working for the government as a truck driver.... big red trucks.

We are both hoping to gain employment in our relevant fields, obviously though will do what it takes to make it work.
Look forward to becoming a part of the community.

Regards TiFi


----------



## XINGSINGH

TiFi said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> My name is Tim and I am currently residing in Sydney Australia and have been my whole life. My wife Fiona was born in Canada and migrated to New Zealand when young, eventually moving to Sydney where we met.
> 
> We are looking to migrate to Canada and are looking somewhere around Kelowna, but saying that we have not settled on a location and will be doing a recon trip late this year hopefully.
> 
> My wife is a registered nurse trained and working in a major hospital in ICU. I am currently working for the government as a truck driver.... big red trucks.
> 
> We are both hoping to gain employment in our relevant fields, obviously though will do what it takes to make it work.
> Look forward to becoming a part of the community.
> 
> Regards TiFi


Hi Tim

How are you. I noticed from your post that you are australian and want to move to canada. If you don't mind may I know the reason as most of people in my country want to move to Australia. Would be great if you can throw some light on this


----------



## TiFi

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> How are you. I noticed from your post that you are australian and want to move to canada. If you don't mind may I know the reason as most of people in my country want to move to Australia. Would be great if you can throw some light on this


Looking for a sea change, new adventures and what not. The geography and the topography appeal to my wife and I for the activities we like doing, maybe even our first white Christmas together. My wife grew up near Red Deer, Alberta, not sure on the prairie living though, prefer the mountains.


----------



## Kim Amourette

*Hi*

Hi everyone,

my name is Kim, I am 27 of age and I am originally from Belgium. My boyfriend, who is Canadian, and I have started thinking about possibly living in Canada together. I've read that staying with a spousal visa requires him to be able to support me for about a year or longer, during which I would not be able to work. This is a problem for us because he will be starting university this year and so won't actually be able to financially support the both of us during that time. 

I don't have any university degrees myself so that would rule out staying on any kind of acquired skill visa and the only other alternative I have found so far that may allow me to stay in Canada while working, is with a foreigners visa, which seems to require me to study in Canada at the same time.

I have studied to be an applied Kinesiologist and my plan has always been to build my own business doing that, during which I would need to work part-time or full-time somewhere else while I slowly but surely develop the business. 

So I was wondering if anyone here is aware of solutions that are more specific to my situation which allow me to stay in Canada with my boyfriend while being able to work at the same time.

Thank You.

Cheers, Kim


----------



## aider

Hi my names chris,im looking at coming to Alberta with my partner and 2 kids.im a young 40 year old my partner michelle is 31 and kids are evan 8 and emily 3.im just starting out looking into this so looking for any advice or tips and this seems the place to be for that.hopefully il be convinced sooner than later that its the right move for us all.


----------



## DonBeahm

Its a great way to introduce itself..Am Don Beahm ( Health and Safety Consultant at DB Safety Solutions Inc.) holds both a CRSP (Canadian Registered Safety Professional) and CHSC (Certified Health and Safety Consultant) designation in Canada. 39 years of industry experience along with his continuing education, especially in occupational health and safety, gives him the credibility to conduct exceptional safety leadership training sessions.


----------



## thotho

i am a mother of two born in South Africa married to a pastor. I have worked for the South African government for 24 years now and I am thinking of moving to Canada with my family to start a new life. I would like to know what is the first step when someone wants to migrate to Canada?


----------



## jojo600

Hi I am Johanna and we are moving out to Grande Prairie Alberta May this year. We are bringing our 4 dogs.
Been back and too to Canada for 14 years and we have now finally decided to call it our home. Anyone in GP on here who is from England?


----------



## jeandreadrian

*Intro*

Hi All,

Just a short introduction. My name is Santie and my husbands name is John. We have twin boys age 9 - and our planned immigration to Canada is to ensure a better life for them. 

We are currently still in South Africa - but hoping to immigrate shortly.

Hope to hear a lot from you guys soon.

Regards
Santie


----------



## Craig1973

*Looking for a Change*

Hi,

I am Craig and we are seriously looking at coming to Canada. We are both 41 yrs old and I had a career in the British Armed Forces for 23 years. I am now an internal audit manager, and my wife is a civil servant (RAF support clerk). 

We believe the best route for us is through a work permit (?) and I am looking for a change in lifestyle, less running around, spending a little more time with Anji (currently I spend about 2 or 3 nights away from home every week) but working an honest days work to support us both. The military career has given me a pension and so this will help a great deal. Work to live and not the other way round!

I am drawn to Alberta, and Okotoks looks a great place, any advice from those who have made the transition would be appreciated. There are lots of concerns do i jump for it and sell my home here in UK with nothing to return to? Do I come out for a year and leave my job here with the risk of not getting one if I return? Questions and dilemmas lol.

Any help would be great thanks 

Craig


----------



## daxx44

*Wanting to Move to Canada!*

Hello.
I am David. I am 25 and currently live in Austin, Texas, but am wanting to move to Canada. A little about myself is that I work in film, TV, and live productions, which is what take up most of my week. 
I am wanting to move to either Toronto or Vancouver, mostly for work reasons, but love Canada as a whole. I wouldn't mind living and working in other cities, but know very little about living in any of the regions. What the media work is like, where can I meet Canadian women, how to get a job, where should I live, should I live at a boarder town and just commute into a major city, or should I just get a place in Canada, so on and so forth.
I really just need advice! Like stuff I should read or someone to point me in the right direction. 

Thanks,

-David


----------



## iblis3

Hi my name is Tim and I'm from Hong Kong. I'm living in Toronto, and things are great so far!


----------



## Dutchiex2

Hi All,
I'm a Dutch girl, still living in the Netherlands, together with my boyfriend. We are orientating to move to Canada at this stage. We're both in our twenties and are working in the field of GIS and urban planning/urban design. We are very outdoor minded and love trailing, biking, canoeing, playing boardgames.
I'm currently working at an international operating firm, working in o.a. Ethiopia and Pakistan based in the Netherlands. We're planning on taking a trip to Vancouver/Calgary somewhere this year.
Hope to get some good advice here on how to land a job, visums, Canadian life, and just help me orientate a bit more.


----------



## shujaa

*Hopeful Migrant!!*

Hey all,

Well I am quite excited, 'cuz this is my first post over here.Hmm..just wanted to introduce myself to this forum.
I am from India, right now working in kuwait.I am an Electronics and Communication engineer with 5 years experience.I am working as RF optimization engineer over here for an ISP.
I am trying to immigrate to Canada through Express Entry Procedure.
Hope Everything goes fine...wish me luck guys.
Regarding me other than career...I am quite simple,charming and joyful person.My philosophy is to live life happily and let others enjoy it too 'cos life is too short for any worries or hate.Hope everything goes fine with me.

Best Regards,

Shujaa


----------



## JessicaElle

Hey everyone!

I'm Jess, I've just turned 24 and I'm from Perth, Australia (West Coast represent!  ). I'm in the process of researching moving to Canada (BC preferably) after I fell in love with it during a 6-week holiday... though I'd always thought I'd love it, it was nice to get confirmation I did. 

I'm studying PR & Marketing (as a Bachelor of Commerce) at University, so I'm hoping to be able to make the jump over in 2017. Working in PR/Marketing for a ski resort is the current dream. 

I can't wait to learn from you all and hopefully meet some new friends, too.


----------



## GemF

*Hi*

Hi, 

I've been a member for a few weeks now but realied I hve never posted in here! I am a supported living manager for disabed adults in England and am looking at moving to Canada. Ideally would love to relocate to Nova Scotia but am keping ideas open for mocing elsewhere in Canada too. 

I would be looking at moving there with my husband.


----------



## yellowpixel

Hi Deecoco,

I know you posted this years ago and I am not sure if you still visit this forum but did you ever move to Bowmanville?


----------



## parv1580

Hello Everyone!

Good to read such positive feedback about Canada on the forum. My name is Parvesh, currently based in India and am in the process of immigration to Canada.

Currently employed with a manufacturing organisation as Manager Client Servicing and Operations, I look forward to complete the process soon and be with all you lovely people out there.

Cheers!


----------



## toronto_lover

Hello, My name is Gary but I'm known to my friends as Gaz. I moved to Canada once I got my IEC and now I am about to complete my second year of the IEC but I would love to stay. I am from Manchester and I am a Leeds Utd football fan. I hope to get some valuable information from this site. Thanks


----------



## amitgade25

Hello Everyone..
Glad to see this thread and wonderful posts. 
I am Amit Gade, currently based out of India (PUNE) and am about to initiate immigration process for CANADA. I have a wife and my daughter, who will be accompanying me. 
I hope to receive inputs/advice and other assistance from this group and I will try to share best of knowledge as well. 
Thanks & Regards.


----------



## 261314

Hello All,

Good to see so many aspirants getting together on a common forum. I've been registered with expat forum since the last two years but started posting actively from 2015.

I'm a SAP QA Consultant by profession. Like most consultants, I've had my share of travelling and exploring new countries like Italy, France, Spain, Germany, Netherlands, England, Scotland, Northern Ireland and Wales.

Hope all of us succeed in our endeavors.

Keep posting success stories!

Cheers
261314


----------



## imiismyhome

My name is John! I am from Arizona! I just moved into Ontario with my wife and daughter. I am looking for some help for getting a job. I have been a licensed contractor in Arizona.


----------



## Vivek Rajalingam

Hi Friends,

I am Vivek Rajalingam from India, I am 26 years old and working as a Technical Writer with 4+ years of experience. I am looking to migrate to Canada. I do not have any friends in Canada and it will be really helpful for me if you guys in Canada can support me for my decision. I am interested in applying for Canada PR and looking forward to settle down in Canada.

Thanks,
Vivek


----------



## Vivek Rajalingam

amitgade25 said:


> Hello Everyone..
> Glad to see this thread and wonderful posts.
> I am Amit Gade, currently based out of India (PUNE) and am about to initiate immigration process for CANADA. I have a wife and my daughter, who will be accompanying me.
> I hope to receive inputs/advice and other assistance from this group and I will try to share best of knowledge as well.
> Thanks & Regards.


Hi Amit,

Nice to see u on forum, I am also from Pune and looking forward to apply for Canada PR. It will be really helpfull if you can answer my few quesion:

1: Where are you currently?
2: Have you initiate the process and if yes thru individual or thru agent.
3: If agent, then which consultant you have approached.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jaswindersingh

Hello experts. ..
I am new here and living in India. My occupation is cook. I have applied MPNP under General Stream in June 2014 with 62 points and still waiting for approval. Can anybody tell me that how long I have to wait for approval? Answer will be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Correa86

Hi everyone!

I am from Houston, Texas (USA). I've lived in the states all my live. I just graduated this past may with a bachelors degree in civil engineering from Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University. I am currently at the University of Notre Dame completing a Master of Science in Entrepreneurship. I am set to graduate in May 2016. English is my first language. I also speak some Spanish and Russian. 

I am looking to move to Vancouver. I love the west coast, and especially Canadian culture. I envision myself working in Vancouver as a young professional for several years and buying a house in a less expensive part of town such as the suburbs or even Vancouver Island. 

I still have yet to receive any job offers from companies with offices in BC. I plan to attend the career fairs on the Notre Dame campus and specifically seek out engineering companies with offices in BC. Anyway I just wanna say hi to all the expats!


----------



## besthar

Hi All, 

I am an Australian PR based out of Melbourne , been here for over 9 months. I work for an IT consulting company (Full time) and its been good so far. 

And as things turned out for me I also got the Canadian PR couple months ago. 
Now am spoilt with choice and not able to decide which country do I settle down OZ or Canada. 

I will be visiting Toronto to activate my PR as 29th of December is my last entry date...

Appreciate if you can help me with your insights on life in Canada ... like job prospects , bringing up kids , Cost of living , etc ... 

I really did like Melbourne ... but no harm in thinking of Canada...

Thanks,


----------



## hieveryone

Hi everyone,
I am Abel Luke from Columbia. I moved into Canada 3 weeks back. My wife and kids will be joining me next week.


----------



## patwr

Hello all,
I have lived in Canada since 1997 when I moved from Arizona to Edmonton to attend University of Alberta. Since then I have worked at Saint Mary's University in Halifax, from which I retired in 2007. I applied for and got permanent residence in 2007, and citizenship in 2010. I live on the South Shore of Nova Scotia, where it is currently not snowing. Hooray!


----------



## scooneyotm

Hi 
Thanks for the opportunity to introduce myself I am Christine.
I am originally from the UK and with my husband and son moved to Ontario in 2007 after living in the Caribbean for 15 years. I have often wondered about moving back to the UK as I miss my closest family but I am still here. I love the Ontario Summers, not the Winters! I would love to travel around Canada a bit more and hope to see BC soon.


----------



## venkataus

My name is Venkat and I am looking for opportunities to migrate to Canada or Australia . Would like to learn more about different visa types and immigration process . In the process build a strong network with similar aspirant and help wherever it is possible inside or outside this forum.

Hope I achieve this goal of getting and giving help through this forum.


----------



## DrLindsyR

Hi Everyone,

Basically a Canadian researcher here trying to find out more information about you all!

Lindsy


----------



## jojo

DrLindsyR said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Basically a Canadian researcher here trying to find out more information about you all!
> 
> Lindsy



Welcome, but dont allow any sort of external surveys on the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## Farzi

*Hi everyone*

Hi everyone.. Hope u all doin good .. I am a graduate in commerce and a qualified chartered accountant (did ACCA from UK) and have been working as an auditor for the past 3.5 years in India.. I am now planning to migrate to Canada.. I guess I will still have to pursue the CPA qualification since the local Canadian qualification will be valued more in the job market.. I would like to know more about the prospects for qualified CA/CPA and which is the best city in Canada for finance professionals.. I did think about new Zealand aswell and went through the forums here.. From their experiences it seems that NZ is more expensive than Canada, low wages and less jobs.. It could be biased but i dunno.. I dunno whether i shud go for a course and then try for cpa there or apply for PR directly.. I am in a totally confused state as to what to do.. I hardly know anyone who is into accounting or auditing field there.. I would really appreciate if anyone an guide or advise me.. 

Thanks & Regards


----------



## SkilledIndian

Hello All,

Wanted to share this with you all.

I have seen a lot of enthusiasm and urge to help the newcomers out in this forum and that's quite encouraging especially in this busy world!

Kudos to you all.


----------



## Andrea81

*Hello from Wales*

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and hope that I will gain lots of insight into our dream of moving from the green green grass of Wales to the beautiful Canada.

I am hoping to move along with my husband and two children (7 and 11 years) and of course our four legged children (one Yellow and one Choccy Labrador). We feel we want a new direction in life and a brand new adventure that we can all start together.

I am a university lecturer in Education (I used to teach in primary school) and my husband works for a large car manufacturer as a supply chain analyst although he has also worked as a project manager.

I guess the biggest questions we have at the moment is the timing of application using the express entry and finding jobs.... advice out there is very different and looks like it could all be down to luck!

I'm sure I will be asking lots of questions............... 

Andrea


----------



## Naturefanatic

Hi. I am planning to join middlesex university. This will require me to live in their hostel . Can anyone tell me if it is a good university for BBA ?


----------



## danmac

*Hello*

Hi from OZ,

not sure if after fukushima the fishing there will be what it was which is scary and what I am interested in oh and welding and a few other things. Just a quick hi.

Cheers,

Macca.


----------



## sumitn

Hello everyone,

Still deciding whether Canada is the right place for my family, however with an autistic child i think my chances are slim..


----------



## chill04

Hello Everyone! I'm quite new to this forum. (And forum websites in general.) I just signed up after looking through Expat Forum for a few days. I just wanted to start off with saying, I really appreciate the introduction thread. It makes this experience so much more welcoming. So thank you. :')

My name Is Chyanne. I currently live in the U.S. I've always liked Canada, and have wanted to go for a few years, but never thought it would be a real opportunity.

But, I met my current fiancee on the internet and now we've gotten serious about moving in together.

She is French Canadian, but is currently living in Ontario. We plan to move to Quebec, but we're just not sure how I'm going to get there or what it takes. 

I'm just a young woman trying to find my place in the world, and after visiting Canada several times, I feel like I've found my home. I just need some guidance on how to get there. 

I would love to get some insight and some help from people who have actually been through them moving process. And would love to hear what everyone has to say.

Can't wait to be a part of the group! 

Much love, Chyanne.


----------



## mr-moose

Hi All,

I just wanted to introduce myself and say Hi. I was born, raised, and currently working in Australia. I am married with 3 children. 

We are keen to explore other parts of the world especially while the kids are young. We've travelled to Canada a few times as my wife has family there. It appeals to us greatly and we are keen to look at a move likely sometime this year (assuming things all pan out). 

I'm sure I'll have lots of questions for everyoone. 

Thanks for listening. Happy new year 

Chris


----------



## cbkulkarni

I am Indian, want immigrate to Canada. I've completed my diploma in mechanical engineering. I've 15 years of work experience. My wife is an BA graduate, house wife. Is there jobs in Canada for me.I'm working in design department on AutoCAD. I'm responsible for making drawings.


----------



## CharlotteBull

Hi my name is Charlotte, I'm 25 and live in the UK. I have recently qualified as a nurse and I am hoping to move to Canada with my boyfriend who is also a nurse. I'm looking forward to finding out lots of new information on this forum about how to get in to Canada and all the processes that we have to go through before we can make that step!


----------



## Adious

I'm Adious a Sierra Leonean by nationality,presently studying in China, almost finished the course,and i'm looking for a way out to move and joined any that's suitable for me,and meet new friends.I have more to say but not on this site i need.Thanks to meet u my new friends.


----------



## Adious

Hi my name Adious, I'm 37 and live in China presently. I have finished my studies and I am hoping to move to Canada. I'm looking forward to finding out lots of new information on this forum about how to get in to Canada and all the processes that i have to go through before we can make that step!


----------



## JoeyCo

Hi my name is Joey,

I have not moved to Canada yet but planning to..
I am a P&O representative for almost two years. I've recently gotten into almost everything art, I am very much into 70's and 80's music, love a good movie and enjoy sightseeing.


----------



## Atk_88

*New to Forum  Hello*

Hi Everyone, 

My name is Alex and I am moving to Alberta or P.E.I. this summer with my soon to be wife Ruth who is Canadian. We are 27 and 28 respectively, and both have always wanted to live in Canada (despite the fact i've never been!). We currently live in Northern Ireland, a very agricultural country and don't think it's cold enough here so we're moving to Canada for an adventure and hopefully to start a family, god willing. 

Ruth is a kindergarden/elementary/primary school teacher and I am a Building Surveyor so i've been processing my application through the Express Entry Pool just recently as part of the FSW programme. We were thinking Alberta maybe Cranmore (due to proximity to beautiful ski resorts etc) and possible Edmonton as it seems a little less daunting than Calgary size wise (my countries capital Belfast has 250,000 people so you get the picture!)

Also possibly P.E.I. as that is where my Fiancees parents live and work at the moment and we are Christian. 

Anyway if anyone lives in either of these places please feel free to contact me and tell me how great or terrible they are 

Many Thanks

Alex & Ruth


----------



## Hope2016

*All hope is not lost*

My name is M Roberts, I am from Nigeria living in the UK for the past 8 years now. I met and married a German woman and we have been married for the last 7years. I applied for the first Resident Card as a family member of EEA National and was granted 5 years Visa. I went to college and university as I was trying to better myself and that meant that we were apart fpor most of the time. We lived in diffent town but see each other regularly. After my University education we both moved back together and continue. But my subsequent application for Permanent Residency have been rejected twice and Appeal rejected once. I am now fed with the way I am being treated in the UK and want to go to Canada where I can practice my Social Work profession that the UK government paid for. The Home Office is still with my passport and hence I cannot write the IELTS that the Canada needs for Permanent Resident Route. I am here to seek advice. Pls


----------



## Nomad8

My name is Wilson, i'm from brazil, 27 yo and single. Actually i still live in brazil, but hopefully will get out of here very soon. Things are getting worst every year over here, due to corruption.

I've reached to this forum, looking for some more informations about living in Canada.

Thanks!


----------



## Fast Eddie

Hi, My name is Edward and I currently live in Scotland having moved from England 10 years ago. 

I've visited Canada a couple of times and really like it so hope to move sometime soon.


----------



## Grammer

Hi I'm mella 28yrs was born in Jamaica migrated to Toronto Canada as a child have now decided to move back home as it seems like have missed out so much of that culture. My husband and two kids are now expats in Jamaica.Canada will always be home as most of my upbringing happened there. I can't go more than 5 months without a visit to Toronto. I've traveled to lots of the other Caribbean islands they all have something unique to offer but I've always settle back on Jamaica, I guess you can say I'm caught between two love =) . I


----------



## faisal ahmed khan

*brief intro*

Hi,
I am from pakistan, wants to immigrate to canada , I am aged 42 with three kids. I've 3modules of CHARTERED ACCOUNTANCY EXAMS, not fully qualified and also graduate from university, I am also doing masters in Economics, Does anyone has idea, may i proceed further to assess my degree and apply in express entry. To which authority should i send my degree for assessment


louiseg said:


> Welcome to all the new posters!! As we have so many new posters to the Canadian forum, I though it would be great to find out a little more about every one. Please introduce yourselves so we get to know each other
> 
> Here's my brief bio.
> Hi I am Louise, orginally emigrated to Canada from the UK in 2003, I was the primary applicant under the skilled worker category. Came with my husband and son (Oliver 18 months at the time)
> Six weeks after arriving had a major family tragedy which threw me into complete turmoil, homesickness, dilemma, etc etc. Really took the edge off of our exciting move, and I just felt unsettled after that.
> Anyway was offered a really good job back in UK in 2005 so returned there for a couple of years. Got bored with life there, and came back to Canada, (Canmore AB) in 2007. Now settled and very happy
> I am glad I had the spell back in UK because it helped me to quantify what I really wanted and how I was going to get it. I would be quite happy living in UK or Canada I love them both.
> I really look forward to sharing your journeys !!


----------



## faisal ahmed khan

*brief intro*


hi, this is a useful way to introduce ourselves to forum members, I 'm aged 42, pas 3module C of Chartered Accountancy exams, University graduate and waiting for M.A(Economics) result. May i proceed further to assessmy degree under noc 1111.anyone has got the idea.what r my chances for Canada


----------



## jogiyogi

*I am Jogi*

Hi guys,

Appreciate this initiative to introduce ourselves across this platform.

I am Jogeshwar from New Delhi, India and aspirant for Canada immigration. I am an IT Security Sales Engineer having 10 years experience in my field.

I love traveling and reading books.

I am short of 100 CRS point hence looking some information on Prince Edward Island nomination.


----------



## ArjanB

Hi everyone, 

My name is Arjan Bakker (29, Dutch) and I recently moved back to Regina, Saskatchewan after having lived there last summer for my internship. 

I am planning to move to Toronto within the next couple of days/weeks because Regina was great (fantastic even) for 6 months, but I am starting to miss a vast amount of people around me (grew up in the Rotterdam Area in the Netherlands).

I received my master's in Supply chain management and logistics in October 2015 and I am hoping to start my professional career in Canada. 

If anyone would like to help me by providing me more information on good places to live in Toronto, or how to stand out when applying for jobs in Toronto and get that interview, that would be just terrific! (I have been applying a lot throughout Canada, but it seems to be fairly difficult!)

If non of that interests you, but you would like to just make small talk about the city or your experiences in Canada, I'm also down for that! I speak both English and Dutch, so whichever works for you!

Cheers!
Arjan


----------



## thienanarc

Hi everyone.
My name is An (like *an apple) and I'm from Vietnam. I'm 23 years old and still single.
After a few posts, I can feel the warmth of this forum. Every question of mine was answered quickly and precisely, which make me more confident about my plan of immigrating.
About my situation, I have graduated a Bachelor degree of Architecture in Vietnam. To move to Toronto, my sister is about to sponsor me to study another related field to get another degree. This went against my will and since then, I have been trying to do things on my own, to immigrate without spending 4 more years learning something I don't like. I want to go to work, to get more experience, not just to sit in college without making any money. If I fail, I will have to follow my family's plan, to study something in a college there in Spring 2017.
It is my privilege to have you guys to support me. Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## FoxinTas

Hello. I'm Canadian-born, but have been living in Australia (Tasmania) for the past 12 years. I have dual citizenship. I have two daughters born here in Australia and their father is also dual citizen. I have decided I need to move back home to Nova Scotia to be nearer my family and culture. The enormity is doing my head in. Looking for any help I can get.


----------



## Alex82

Hello everyone,
my name is Alex, I'm Italian and i obtained an IEC permit. 
I'm planning to move in Toronto this june and I'm looking for any information can help me in the length of my stay in Canada (work, room etc..).
I'm 33 years old and I have a high school degree in electronic and telecommunications and here in Italy i worked in a plumbers company.
Thank you in advance!

Inviato dal mio LG-D855 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## felaheen

Hello - we got our PR through on the Community Identified Stream for NS. We're hoping to find jobs soon, but wondered if, now the CIS has been cancelled, we can actually settle anywhere - we were originally supposed to settle in Hants County.


----------



## pandaydivya

Hello friends, Myself Divya I am from India and I am working in IT from from 5 years as senior software developer. You know I have very good experience in development so, I want to migrate Canada as skilled worker.


----------



## niks.gohil

Hello Dear Friends,

My name is Nikhil Gohil, I am from Multicultural Country called India. By profession I am an Electrical Engineer and working in Tendering Department. In addition, I will complete my 3 years of experience in June 2016 from the same field and looking forward to immigrate in Canada. I really need to talk with Engineer/Electrical Engineer, already moved or just had a PR visa from Canada migration department, regarding Job hunting and Job availability there. 
I look forward to hearing from all supporting people present on this esteemed website.
Thank you.


----------



## aziziyeh

Hi I am Sam,
I am originally Jordanian, Now Canadian and living \ working in Dubai UAE. my wife Hanadi is still in Canada because of her work. So I sort live Bachelor in Dubai.

I am sort of International man, Born in Syria, grew up in Jordan and Kuwait, studied i9n England, worked in Kuwait, Jordan, Oman, UAE thyen immigrated to Canada in 2001 worked for 11 years in Canada before relocating to the US \ Boston in 2010, then relocated back to Dubai in 2013 until today!!!!


----------



## niks.gohil

aziziyeh said:


> Hi I am Sam,
> I am originally Jordanian, Now Canadian and living \ working in Dubai UAE. my wife Hanadi is still in Canada because of her work. So I sort live Bachelor in Dubai.
> 
> I am sort of International man, Born in Syria, grew up in Jordan and Kuwait, studied i9n England, worked in Kuwait, Jordan, Oman, UAE thyen immigrated to Canada in 2001 worked for 11 years in Canada before relocating to the US \ Boston in 2010, then relocated back to Dubai in 2013 until today!!!!


Thank you for the reply. I would like to ask about your 11 years of experience in CANADA?
Are you an Engineer ???


----------



## ramcandy

Hello there,

I am Anand Ramachandran,31, who hails from India. 

I have a Bachelors in Computers and an MBA degree in Marketing.

I have been a corporate slave for the better part of 7 years, working in industries as diverse as IT and Media.

Currently, i am in the midst of securing all relevant documents from my University. for the WES.

In another 6/7 months down the line, I hope to have secured my move to Canada. 

Feel free to connect.

Cheers,
Anand Ramachandran


----------



## FLChampions

Hi there everyone, 

I have recently decided that I would love to start a new challenge in my life so I have decided that I will start looking into living and working in good old Canada, 

I started researching and looking at what is required to work/live over there and I feel that I can do it as from what I have read I do fit into certain work experience categories that are needed over in Canada,

OK so a little about me, 

My name in Phill I am 33 years old and currently living in England, I don't have kids (apart from a cat but she is getting old now) I've never married, I don't have a college or university degree, but I am open to learning anything that I can do that will possibly help my move to Canada easier (I know it's a hard process at the moment to gain a work permit).

Whilst out on my research spree (I'm talking over 30 tabs open at the moment on my browser and at least the same added to my favorites) I came across this site and after reading through a few of the posts I came to the conclusion that this place can offer me help and advice on my path the Canada, So I thought I would sign up and introduce myself and also open the door for anyone to ask me questions, and prepare some questions over time to ask and try get as much help and assistance as possible, Also this will allow me to give back to others what I learn in my time here.

So thank you for your time and I look forward to getting help with any issues that arise and I need solutions for.

Regards
Phill


----------



## Tom199

Hi all,
I'm living in Canada, originally from the U.S. I'm interested in movie making too "stranger42"


----------



## Docag

Hi everyone.. I am planning to apply for immigration to Canada but I can not really decide which province to opt for... Can anyone guide me on how to decide the area that is best suited for me... I am a post graduate in dentistry.. I will have to clear licensure exams to practice in Canada..so which province is going to be the best option for me? And yes since I have to move alone so the confusion is altogether even more... Somebody please please guide me


----------



## Amc2

*Hi! Family from Scotland, hoping to immigrate.*

Hi everyone, we are hoping to immigrate to Canada sometime next year 
I am 39 years old, worked as a Joiner/Carpenter since leaving school, then went back to College, then University, to study Architectural Technology. My wife is 36 and has a University degree in Human Resource Management and has Admin experience too. Kids are 13 and 11.
We have been basing our research in the Toronto area so far.
Hopefully we will be joining you all in the next chapter of our lives :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arkytechie

Hi Everyone,
My Name is Arkesh and I am from India. I joined this forum few minutes back. I am working in IT industry in SAP technical area. Its been 11 years since I am in this industry. I recently completed my executive MBA in Finance and Strategy. 
I am interested in moving to Canada with my family but don't know how to go about it. Looking for detailed information from the Expats here to help me and guide me in this regard.

Regards,
Arkesh


----------



## Jameslil

Hello, 
I'm on work permit. I hope to get enough express entry points, before my permit expires. I have a daughter back home. want bring her here, and we want to start a new life, living our dreams.


----------



## Leticiabbrod

Good morning everyone!! 

My name is Leticia and I'll be moving to Canada on August with my 4 old month baby and my husband. We are brazilians currently living in Argenina. 

I lived in Canada for 5 months when I was a teenager and fell in love with Canada!!

I'm loving this forum!! 

I have a question and was wondering if someone can help me. I was looking for health insurance in Canada but is hard to know which one is good online. Can someone tell me a good health insurance with a good coverage in Canada?

Thanks in advance and hope everyone has a blessed Sunday.

Leticia


----------



## carol palmer

*Introduction*

Hello,
I am Carol, a newbie in this forum. I am living in Canada from last 2 years. I have embraced Canada as my own long back. Wish to stay here till my final journey to the other shore. I have two children.


----------



## Lornhick10

Hi.my name is Lorna. My husband, 2 kids and I moved to Alberta in 2012. Not unlike you, I had a lot going on in the uk and was very unsettled.i was so homesick. We made the decision to come back to the uk after only 7 months. However, we are now unsettled here and thinking about Canada again!! I think if we had stuck at it, we would be settled by now. We are in the early stages of looking into our options but alberts seems a lot harder to get into now so looking at possibly Manitoba. Just got to get the kids on board as they are obviously older now ( 13 and 7) watch this space!! 😬


----------



## Ankushh

*Intro*

Hey Everyone,

I am Ankush currently living in India and plans on moving to Canada for better future prospects. Would be starting the immigration process say starting from WES etc pretty soon. 

Thank you,


----------



## Prometheus28

Hi everyone ,

I'm Anirudh, currently working as a HR Manager in an IT Firm. I have a cumulative experience of 9 years and was a software engineer prior to taking up my MBA in HR. I plan to move to Canada for further Work prospects and have started the application process. 
I look forward to fruitful and interesting discussions as well as guidance during my stint with the Forum here. 

Best Wishes ,
Anirudh 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## I'gil

*Spaniard in Van*

Hi there,
I´ve moved from Spain to Canada almost 5 years ago and lived in ON, Calgary and now in Van.
If someone need some info about Spain don´t hesitate to ask me I´d glad to help you.
Thanks


----------



## French Fry

Hello, 

I'm an American interested in moving to Quebec in the slightly distant future, about a decade out or less. I have a family of 4 and both children will likely be out of the house when my wife and I would be interested in trying to move. I'm very interested in French Canada and its culture. We've been to Montreal and our French is a work in progress but getting better each week.

I'm mostly interested in challenges faced and what the immigration/permanent resident process entails. I've researched immigration to Quebec but would like to ask some questions if anyone is willing to answer them.

Thank you.


----------



## Ella Rollins

Hello all, I'm Ella Rollins.. I am greatly excited to be a part of this community.. I would like to share my thoughts and ideas with you all..


----------



## toujoursdan

Hi there:

I'm Dan. I currently live in New York City, but met a wonderful French Canadian man early this year and am moving to Longueuil (near Montréal) in the Spring after we're married. I plan to keep my job in New York as I work in IT and can continue to work for my agency remotely. 

We (mostly) understand the immigration process; I'm taking courses in French two nights a week and at this point am working out the logistics (taxes, moving, forwarding mail, keeping my U.S. bank account, phone #, etc.) 

I spend most weekends in Montréal already - either flying up (which has turned out to be unreliable due to constant delays and cancellations) or by taking the bus (which is more reliable but a long tiring trip.)

Anyway, I'm looking forward to reading the posts and learning from others' experiences.


----------



## jtoc

Hello Everyone!

I am an Indian currently working in India, marketing Oil & Gas for the last about 9 years. Much excited to be part of this community and hope to get some valuable insights on the Canadian immigration process & experience. Cheers.


----------



## kanadanicht

Hi - 

I moved to Canada some 4 years ago - "kanna hier nicht kanada" originally German and already proud Canadian. Looking forward to share my thoughts and experiences.


----------



## JohnDavid

Hello everyone,
I am John David a newbie here. Glad to be a part of this forum.


----------



## scyogesh

Hi,

I am Yogesh Sharma. I am applying for a PR for Canada. Looking forward to getting support from this focum.

Thanks,
Yogesh Sharma


----------



## Onei2402

Hi All, my name is Onai, 27 yo. I'm a recent Surveying graduate from Harare, Zimbabwe. I'm looking to move to Canada. Either Toronto or Montreal (as I've got an intermediate/ advanced command of French too.). I'm also open to moving anywhere with good employment opportunities.


----------



## Farmboy1892LFC

Good Evening Guys,

We are a Family from N.Ireland about to embark on the biggest and probably most stressful journey of our lives!!
My Wife and I along with our 3 Kids aged 7,8 and 10 hope to make the trip in the New Year along with our dog Pippa. We cant leave her out as she is a big part of the family too!!
Having had a tour around Ontario last year we thought it would be worthwhile investigating the possibility of moving over and working in Canada. 1 year on I am progressing through the Express Entry program and have taken my English Language speaking test followed by getting my Education Credentials assessed. I now have a job offer and hope to carry on ticking each and every box necessary until we finally arrive.
We have loads of questions and hope you can help us. My Wife is extremely scared of making such a big move (secretly I am too!!) and she has loads of questions not to mention my kids who just want to know everything right there and then. We look forward to chatting with you.

Many Thanks

Farmboy


----------



## arina83

I've been contemplating moving to another country for several years now, but I'm still in the planning stages. I co-own a manufacturing business with my father and we'd be looking to relocate that and ourselves. Both Canada and the UK are on the list we're considering, though the logistics of getting to Canada would theoretically be easier.


----------



## only_nicholas

Hi, I am new to the forum (first post!). My name is Nick and I am married to a Canadian national. We lived in BC in 2005-2006 but came back to the UK for my career and have lived in the UK ever since. We have two daughters both born in Canada also. We are planning to return to BC in 2018 and have just started the application process for my wife to sponsor me and apply for permanent residence. The plan is to transform our lives and go from living and working hectic jobs and lifestyle, to move to a mountain town in the Kootenays and enjoy our lives more.


----------



## Aquarian

We are family from India (myself, my wife and my kid (2 yrs) working in Information Technology looking to immigrate to a foreign country 
Order of preference would be Canada/Denmark/Australia


----------



## expatlucent

SW developer form Turkey, with no strings attached


----------



## Habbey

*About Me*

I am Johnson from Nigeria living in Germany.I had a Bachelor degree in Chemistry from Obafemi Awolowo University,Nigeria and professionally certify in Health and Safety in Environment (HSE) and Project Management Professional (PMP) with over 8 years working experience as a Laboratory Analyst.I am interested in getting work in Canada on a Permanent resident permit.I need information on how to go about this.
Thanks.


----------



## Habbey

*Hello*

Hi,
I am new to the forum,kind of read your post and seems similar to what I want also.I hold a B.sc degree in Chemistry as well professional certification in Health and Safety in Environment (HSE) and Project Management Professional (PMP) from Nigeria and living in Germany.I need information on how to get a job offer in Canada as I plan moving together with my fiance which I am engage to now.I am making plans to move middle of next year, 2017.
Thanks.




Farmboy1892LFC said:


> Good Evening Guys,
> 
> We are a Family from N.Ireland about to embark on the biggest and probably most stressful journey of our lives!!
> My Wife and I along with our 3 Kids aged 7,8 and 10 hope to make the trip in the New Year along with our dog Pippa. We cant leave her out as she is a big part of the family too!!
> Having had a tour around Ontario last year we thought it would be worthwhile investigating the possibility of moving over and working in Canada. 1 year on I am progressing through the Express Entry program and have taken my English Language speaking test followed by getting my Education Credentials assessed. I now have a job offer and hope to carry on ticking each and every box necessary until we finally arrive.
> We have loads of questions and hope you can help us. My Wife is extremely scared of making such a big move (secretly I am too!!) and she has loads of questions not to mention my kids who just want to know everything right there and then. We look forward to chatting with you.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Farmboy


----------



## khushal.khanal

This is Khushal from India, a Finance professional with 9+ years of experience in Finance & Accounting. I am married and blessed with 2 years old daughter.

I intend to move to Canada to get better quality of life for my family. I have gone thru IELTS and working for ECA. Hoping to file FSW Express entry by Nov'16 this year.

Would love to connect with people in this forum who have already got the success with their PR and presently working in Canada.

Thanks.


B/R


----------



## virtual

hi,

I am Arun, living in India. I am actively considering migrating to Canada. I am new to this forum and happy that i got a chance to interact with everyone present here. 

Arun


----------



## virtual

Hello Susan

I am a newbie too, looking forward to immigrate. I am in the process of creating my EE profile.


----------



## DiverDiver

My name is Peter and i'm a scuba diving instructor in Thailand. If you have any questions about diving, let me know. Thank you for accepting me on this forum.


----------



## nikindia

Hello Friends, I am nik from India.

Trying to Expat in Canada.


----------



## Meghmala

Hiii

I am Megha from India, working in Shipping/Freight forwarding company from last 5 years.Please advise if there are some opportunity for me in the same field.

In addition, please comment what are the better chances of employment - being there & search or apply from home country.

Thank you very much beforehand...


----------



## ErkanA

Hello all,
I am Erkan from Turkey, I am computer engineer with 12 years of IT experience and relevant MCSE, MCSA certificates.
I have been looking for a job using monster but never had a return to applications. Anyone willing to give me some idea would be awesome specifically for IT industry.


----------



## Dutch76

Hello everybody,

I'm Erik from The Netherlands, a manager at a steel factory, and more then 5 years experiance in this field.
My fiance is from Toronto, Canada and she moved to The Netherlands in october 2014 after a year doing long distance.
We are now looking into the option to move back to Canada, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## julie79

Hi im Julie, looking to move in the next year to 18 months with my partner. Looking around toronto area but open to living anywhere. I am a deck officer and my OH is an offshore crane operator so we aren't tied to any particular place. Still at the very beginning of the process so lots to learn.


----------



## ForumRocker

Hi All,

Im Venky from India. IT Professional.
Planning to move Canada on a PR.
Any advice's and suggestions would be great.
Regards.


----------



## nidhipathak

*Any PR approvals from Jan 2017 batch?*

Hi all,

Is there anyone who can tell what's the current format/timelines of receiving the PR approval after submitting express entry.

For example.. has anyone from Jan 2017 express entry batch received their PR yet?

Thanks.

Nidhi


----------



## Aloyssya

*Hi everyone*

A big big hi to everyone .

I am planning to move to Canada soon. I just want to know what the job market is like for Software Engineers.

Also I have scored 420. Is it possible to get PR with that score? I guess not.

Anyways if you guys have a group in whatsapp or skype for Canada processing please add me


----------



## Aviatrix

*Hiya*

Hi Everyone,

I have a dream of moving to Canada (my first choice). My second choices are Australia, New Zealand, and Norway. I would love to move to St. John's, Newfoundland, and ideally to keep my American citizenship. I am on permanent disability and receive monthly checks from Social Security Disability. I don't fit any categories for immigration. I would simply like to move there and stay permanently, continue to support myself via my disability checks. I've been told by a lawyer who specializes in helping people immigrate to Canada that he doesn't see a way for me unless I go as a tourist and stay for a limited time. So, I continue to dream. I am going to move somewhere in 3 to 5 years. The destination is wide open. I'm open for suggestions and for just making friends while I make my way.

Cheers!

--Aviatrix


----------



## Ram2409

Hello fellow PR seekers
Iam Ram and from India, trying my best in DIBP to get to Australia. Just a thought that knocked me today that why not try Canada too while I wait for invite from DIBP. So iam here and opening to see if there are any ways to me be ahead....

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLPS

Good morning!

I am an Aussie married to a Canadian and we currently live in Australia. Previous to moving here he worked in the US for over a decade and while we have wanted to return to the US, we are now considering moving to Canada. I don't know anything about spousal visa's but I thought this forum might be a great place to start!


----------



## An1234kit

Hi all ,

This is Ade ! I am 30 yrs old married with a caring wife 

I like in the beautiful city in North India and here to meet like minded people for help and support in getting PR ! :becky:


----------



## harsiv

Hi All,
I am Hari from India applying for Canadian PR under 4163 Business development officers and marketing researchers and consultants. Please do let me know if there are anyone applying under the same code.

Thanks!!!


----------



## rupa murella

Hi all, 
I am Rupa from India. I have completed my B.Pharmacy I am married and having a 20 days baby. I am planning to study one year graduation course in Canada and I love to settle there.I thought of studying Regulatory affairs and then apply for NAPLEX exam but, my friends in abroad told it's a long process to settle, so can I study and become a nutritionist or even this also needs a registered exam. So please guide me in deciding the course and help me in getting into a better profession.


----------



## wasg780402

*Willem from South Africa*

Hi All

My name is Willem, I'm from South Africa a Qualified Quantity Surveyor and have currently started with my application for my PR Visa.

For more that 7 years now I wanted to immigrate to Canada, and have officially made the step and commitment to start with my Visa . 

I'm currently using the company by the name of Canadian Visa Expert who is assisting me with the application, I would like to know if the company is a trust worthy? 

Speak soon again.

Willem


----------



## harprt

*Hello Friends*

Hi Guys,

I am Harpreet, decided to apply Canada PR...looking for advise to kick start...


----------



## santhuk_v

Hi friends,

I am Santhosh from Indiaand would like to apply for Canada PR. I am an IT professional and cleared my IELTS as well. Can you please provide me the step by step process, required documents etc. to apply PR ASAP. Thanks in advance.

Thanks,
Santhosh.


----------



## hollyjones

Hi I am Holly, I am British and my husband of 9 years is Polish. We are getting a little tired of the recent changes in the UK and are starting to look to fresh fields. I have relatives in Canada and it is a country we admire for many reasons, as well as the ecological outlook, the natural wildernesses, the art, there's the way Canadians seem to look on life without prejudice on others. I must say I am astonished at the amount of hate crime in the Uk since Brexit has brought it into the open and that is one of the reasons that has soured our experience here. We are both hard workers and look to a new life in a new country.


----------



## Jo636

*where to start!*

Hi
Im Jo and live in the north of Scotland Uk with my Husband and 3 sons. We're desperate to start a fresh in Canada, somewhere we've always loved but dont even know where to start! its been a dream for years but my husband was made redundant 18 months ago after the oil industry collapse and is currently working for a driving agency having previously worked as an electonics/mechanical maintenance engineer in all kinds of sectors. We're just a bit bambboozled with all the information on how to get over to Canada but glad to have found this site!
Jo :canada:


----------



## RookieWilson

Hello everyone!

Wilson here, I'm 29 now.
I am born, raised and still live in Brazil;
I want so much to move to Canada but I'm kinda lost and confused;
I don't know where to start, i check the Canada immigration site almost everyday and 
always the same response: You're look not eligibly to move here --
I didn't finish the College and not studying anymore.
Actually I work in a public hospital, but worked about 10 years with information technology.
I trying anyway to move, Legal Ways, but i can see how.

Can anyone please help me? Some hints anything?
Thank You so much.


----------



## munai

I am Sayanti from India.Trying to move to canada.Can anyone tell me how is the country for living?is it expensive?I want to ask one more thing also my son who is 3yrs old having downsyndrome.will it be a problem for us to migrate to move to Canada?Kindly help.


----------



## paakhi2311

Hi Friends,

I am Harpreet from India, I am looking to move to Canada. Currently my CRS is 334 which is far behind the cut-off.

Looking for expert advises on the forum for other options i.e. PNP ,Quebec to fulfil my dream.

I am 36 years old IT Professional with 12 year of experience.

Thanks


----------



## Maulik Sonpar

*Compositor,Motion Design and Graphics Artist from Mumbai India*

Hello All,

I am Maulik. I am professional Compositor,Vfx,Motion Design & Graphics artist. Father of 2 cute lil daughters I am hobbyist Stage/Drama/Radio artist.

I am looking forward to migrate to Canada, I have total of 15+ years of experience with Indian as well as International Movies,Television and Commercials

will be glad if you also can guide me for PR , I have witnessed Earthquake 2001 ( that killed my grand father ) Cyclone 1999 and flood 2005 ...after going through all these, I am finally settled at Mumbai the glitz city of India. My recent official trips to Dubai gave a glimpse of wonderful City, these visits forced me to think over to relocate to a developed country, Thus I zeroed upon Beautiful Canada ( While I was in my T.Y.B.A in 2001 I had plans to migrate to amazing and vibrant Canada back than, but being too young my parents did not allowed me to do so and had to drop that dream of mine ) Thus today I am back to my old days dream of shifting to Canada thereby giving a very promising lives to my 2 daughters ( 1 is 9.5 years old and the second is merely 3 Months old )

Looking forward to get great support and guidance from you all

regards
Maulik


----------



## aastham18

HI All

I am Aastha and I have started with process to immigrate to Canada as Federal skill worker. I am currently single and all set to get married in Feb. However expecting my COPR before that. I am desperately looking forward to find solution to my dilemma. Please excuse me if it is not the correct thread. 

What should one do in my situation. ? Enter Canada before getting married and come back and then go back after marriage and sponsor the spouse.
Or
Enter Canada after marriage and inform CIC about change in status. If this needs to be followed. How does it affect my PR application

Thanks in advance


----------



## mumto5

*newbie*

hi im Lisa im 38 and married to sam 33, we have 5 children and are hoping to move to Canada next year, Sam's parents already live in canada they have been there since 2009.
I have nvq3 childcare but since found out this is useless over there :Cry: and hubby also has nvq qulifications again which are useless. So we have no clue how we will get over there but are desperate to join our parents over there.
I have looked into studying over there but its so expensive and with 5 children to provide for we both really need to be working  
So if anyone has any ideas to help I'd be very greatful 
xx


----------



## smithkum

Hi All,

I am Smith, currently living in India. I have started the process and waiting for my IELTS and ECA. Once done , i would definitely need help from the fellow members :fingerscrossed:

I have studied Engineering (Bachelors in Computer Science) and my spouse has MBA from Indian Institute of Technology , Kharagpur. We are expecting CRS score around 390:fingerscrossed: .

Regards
Smith


----------



## nazar1988

Hello, my name is Basil and I am from Russia. I dream of immigration to Canada. I got my ECA and IELTS results. I am searching friends and advice about Express Entry.


----------



## Meghmala

paakhi2311 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am Harpreet from India, I am looking to move to Canada. Currently my CRS is 334 which is far behind the cut-off.
> 
> Looking for expert advises on the forum for other options i.e. PNP ,Quebec to fulfil my dream.
> 
> I am 36 years old IT Professional with 12 year of experience.
> 
> Thanks


Hii Harpreet,
Mine is the same case- CRS score 355, Working in a Shipping line from last 5 years.
Looking for PNP if that could help!!

Regards
Megha.


----------



## pallegar

Hi All,

Chaithanya here from Bangalore, India. This is my first post on Expat Forum, and am currently trying for Immigration to Canada through Express Entry.

I have completed my masters degree in Computer Science, working as a Database Administrator with a reputed MNC (having 7 years experience)in Bangalore. I have collected the experience certificates and College Degree Transcripts (both Bachelors and Masters). 

Married with 2 lovely young kids. Wife is a mechanical Engineer (so that wil help with Partner points)

Also , i have given IELTS having scores of

Listening : 8.5
Reading : 8
Speaking : 7
Writing : 6.5

When i checked my points, its adding upto to 380. but if i write IELTS again and score above 7 in all, my points jump to 440(approx).

Need anyone's guidance in next processes. Where and how do i apply for ECA. 

Also, any additional processes ,please advise me.

Thanks
Chaithanya


----------



## sdzimianski

I am Sara Dzimianski, from the USA, currently living and working in the USA. Emigrating to Canada is very appealing to me. I have joined the forum to learn more about the feasibility of such a venture. 

My education level should qualify me for Express Entry, assuming I find an employer interested 9in hiring me.


----------



## superman1

Hello everyone,

I am planning to apply for canada express entry with my wife and 2 kids. I have checked with CRS and got 450+ points estimated because my wife has ielts and I dont have my ielts yet.

Currently I am in usa finished my master degree and presently working as networking engg, recently my college has lost its accreditation and i heard WES will not evaluate my master degree and my CRS points will go down to 407 points if i apply only with my bachelor's degree.

Please suggest me if this is correct and advice me what to do to improve my score.


----------



## ramcandy

Hi,

This is Anand from Mumbai, India. I am 32 years old with close to 9 years of work experience primarily in Sales & Marketing.

I have received the VISA and will be travelling to Canada in May for the PR card. I dont have a job lined up yet there but I am trying to, from my home base.

I would love to connect with people in the same boat as I am, so feel free to buzz in.

Cheers


----------



## superman1

ramcandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is Anand from Mumbai, India. I am 32 years old with close to 9 years of work experience primarily in Sales & Marketing.
> 
> I have received the VISA and will be travelling to Canada in May for the PR card. I dont have a job lined up yet there but I am trying to, from my home base.
> 
> I would love to connect with people in the same boat as I am, so feel free to buzz in.
> 
> Cheers


Hello anand, 

Congrats for the visa. Good luck with the career in canada.
I am also planning to apply for express entry, could you please share your experience.

how many points u had and ielts score
how long did it takes to get picked up from pool and when did u get approved?

Thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## AmyLiz

*Hello!*

Just popping in for a quick introduction. :wave: My name is Amy & I'm a US citizen, living and working in the US (Michigan). My Canadian boyfriend proposed to me on Christmas Day, so now I'm trying to learn all I can about moving to your wonderful country. He lives in Toronto, so that's where I'm heading, hopefully this year. It's a bit confusing about how to go about getting a PR Visa. I understand that he will be able to sponsor me as a spouse and that there are two routes that can be taken - one where you live in Canada with your spouse, and the other where you do not live in Canada, but wait to get the Visa approved so you can then move. Honestly, I would love to be able to get married and then immediately live with my husband, but I don't quite understand how that is possible, since I don't have a Visa that will allow me to live there. I believe the only "Visa" I would have would be a visitor's Visa, so I can't imagine I would be able to move there with just that. We were trying to plan a wedding, but now we are thinking of just getting married at the city hall here in Michigan, then having the church wedding a year later after all this immigration business is taken care of. 

Any thoughts, tips or ideas are welcome!


----------



## daledelion

Hi all!

I just joined the site. My name is Dale and I'm an American citizen (grew up in Colorado). I moved to Victoria, BC a little over 2 years ago to go to school and be with my boyfriend, who is from BC. We are currently at UVic working towards getting degrees, his in Geography and mine in Anthropology, with the plan to graduate in April 2019. As beautiful and fun as Victoria is, my ultimate goal is to live in a smaller town with by boyfriend and our silly dog, perhaps somewhere up island or in more northern BC. 

Looking forward to chatting with and getting to know others who are also expats in Canada!


----------



## Saibabag

Hi all,

I would like to give a quick introduction about me... Myself Saibaba from India, very much passionated to migrate to Canada, my qualification is MBA, holding very rich experience in Accounts receivable and General Ledger. I have calculated my CRS points and getting approximately 350+ to increase my CRS score i decided to concentrate more on IELTS which is the only option i have now....


----------



## Evelyght

Hello everyone,

A wee introduction. I'm Helen and I'm a British citizen who has lived in England for most of my life (aside from studying in Scotland). Last summer, I met my boyfriend who is a Canadian citizen while he was living in the UK on a 2-year working holiday visa. We hit it off immediately, however his visa expired in September. Since then, we have both travelled to Amsterdam together, and I went and stayed with him for three weeks over Christmas and New Year.

We are trying to figure out how to both live in the same country, and the option that appeals to the two of us the most is by me moving to Canada, so I'm currently trying to learn as much as I can about the process. I'm hoping that as I have a PhD and have lectured in a university for a number of years that I may qualify as a skilled worker. The immigration website is somewhat confusing though!

It's lovely to meet everyone!


----------



## seshan2387

Hi Anand,

Congratulations on your Visa. And best wishes for your future in Canada. I am from Mumbai, India. I am into Sales & Marketing and have around 6 years overall experience. I am also gearing up to apply for Canadian PR. Would be great if you could share your experience there with respect to the life there, job prospects etc. Would love to connect with you sometime to discuss on the same.

All the very best to you for your future endeavours!!!

Regards
Seshan V


----------



## daledelion

Evelyght said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A wee introduction. I'm Helen and I'm a British citizen who has lived in England for most of my life (aside from studying in Scotland). Last summer, I met my boyfriend who is a Canadian citizen while he was living in the UK on a 2-year working holiday visa. We hit it off immediately, however his visa expired in September. Since then, we have both travelled to Amsterdam together, and I went and stayed with him for three weeks over Christmas and New Year.
> 
> We are trying to figure out how to both live in the same country, and the option that appeals to the two of us the most is by me moving to Canada, so I'm currently trying to learn as much as I can about the process. I'm hoping that as I have a PhD and have lectured in a university for a number of years that I may qualify as a skilled worker. The immigration website is somewhat confusing though!
> 
> It's lovely to meet everyone!



Oh man, Helen. I could not agree with you more about the immigration website! What a nightmare to navigate. Best of luck to both of you with the process! From my experience, it is definitely worth the time and effort to be able to be closer to someone you love


----------



## maunaloan

Hi I'm Judi and I'm an American (Californian). I want to move to B.C. this summer, I'm retired, and very active person. I would like to find a nice community, that I can be a part of as a volunteer. I'm open to suggestions on where in southwest B.C. to move to or even outskirts of Vancouver. It's been years since I've been to Vancouver. I'm not looking for a retirement place....maybe semi-retirement place or a small house to rent or mother in law apartment, etc. I would like something affordable, but access to shopping for necessities and easy access to public transportation. Being originally from L.A., I've given up owning a car. Lived in Europe for the past 12 years w/o a car.....


----------



## maunaloan

*SoCalGal*

Hi My name is Judith. An American living presently in Italy. I'm a semi-retired travel professional. I'm researching for a place to move to in southwest B.C., Canada. Somewhere in the Vancouver area or Vancouver Island. As I receive a confirmed monthly income, I must find a place within those means. My desire would be to find an apartment (not in a big complex), small house, mother in law place (separate entrance), etc. in a decent, affordable community, neighborhood, area. Near public transportation, available basic shopping. A place where I have a patio and/or a place to have a small garden. Also, I would like to do some volunteer work for a non-profit, school....someplace within the Community. But also not too far from cultural things to see and attend. I hope I'm not boring anyone, but I've been there, done that .......mature, but not dead.


----------



## FemiK

Hello, my name is Kazeem. Am a Nigerian currently resident in Nigeria. I have a Master's of Public Health degree from Australia and like 8years work experience managing social, health and community services for non-profit organisations in both Nigeria and Australia.

I have found the Aussie PR process very frustrating and looking to try the Canadian PR for myself and family. Am still trying to get my head around the information on the website and over the internet. Any guidance will be appreciated.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-T355Y using Tapatalk


----------



## harsiv

Hi All,
I am Hari Prasaash from India and planning to move to Canada with my wife. I come under NOC 4163 - Market Research professional. Is there any one who apply under the same NOC?


----------



## hemantN

Hi everybody, my name is Hemant, and I am from India. I work for online education service provider company and I want to move to Canada. Lot of my friends are there and as they said life is nice there. I hope you all enjoy my stay here.


----------



## anupamkmr16

Hi,

I am Anupam and I am from India. I have 10.6 years of experience in the IT industry in software testing field. I am married and my spouse too has similar work experience.
I want to immigrate to Canada. Can anyone tell me if there is any WhatsApp group for discussions related to Canadian immigration? I would like to join it.

Regards,
Anupam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinj

hi All, Am Jatin from India.

I work as a Project Managment Officer in an IT firm and plan to move to Canada in the first half of next year. However, I'd like to understand the scope of such job profiles there.


----------



## rudy_m

*Kia Ora*

Hello Guys,

This is Rudy .
I am planning to immigrate to Canada .
please can you guys share any details where to start ..it looks I am qualified for the express entry and whats next ?


----------



## Inklid

Hello! My name is Hollie and I am planning on applying for permanent residency in Canada within the next 2 years. I am currently working as a quantity surveyor for a main UK Contractor and am sitting my RICS in November 19 after which my preparations for moving to Canada will start in full swing. Any advice for joining construction companies in Canada would be appreciated. Also, if anyone has a clue on the likelyhood of getting a job with a positive LMIA for quantity surveying or estimating that would be great!


----------



## foreco

Hi...I'm currently living in Florida...entering a difficult phase of this earthly journey; deciding on where to spend the last chapter...looking to revive my excitement with a, hopefully, permanent sojourn to Canada...off to Montreal next month to see how I can fit...cheers


----------



## Muzu123

Hi I am Muzammil born and brought up in UAE have done my schooling University and working here and planning now to move Canada..I am hoping to have support from you guys

Thank you


----------



## AandC-Immigration

Hi! name is ravindra i am 30 years old and professionally i am working with immigration adviser organization and having some knowledge in visa filing for Canada etc., I found this forum while i searching for some information regarding immigration and after reading few post i am 100% sure that this forum is best to give information to anyone. 
Thanks for giving your time to read my post.


----------



## rahul.shankar

Hello Forum Members,

This is Rahul Shankar. I am looking forward to migrate in Canada with my family. Can anyone please advice me on the possibility & procedure for doing the same. 

I have checked the points calculator in google for Canadian PR but hardly able to understand all the criteria's. It would really be helpful for me if someone can assist on this. 


Very Respectfully.


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY

*Newbie to Immigration*

Hi AM chinnu,

Just doing my initial research on the immigration steps to Canada after wasting almost an year or more on Australian immigration process!!

Hop somebody can help me get a cleared idea about the whole express entry process.

Cheers!


----------



## Poorna90

Hi all,

I am glad to be here. I am from Sri Lanka and my profession is videographer. I am expecting to migrate to Canada or Europe in future.


----------



## faizan08

*HI*

My name is faizan, working in UAE from last 4 years as an IT Engineer and planning to move to canada.

Best of luck to me


----------



## Eeeeeeeelectric

Hi. I’m Lee. I came to Canada on a spousal sponsorship permanent resident visa, then took my oath of citizenship just before the tighter and longer wait periods came into effect in 2015. I could have come under skilled worker as I’m also on the list of essentials (not the term but I need coffee). 
I’ve always been tax compliant and not obligated to the US, but I want full freedom to be Canadian and have recently applied for renunciation. 
I found this forum for that discussion, but you all seem amazing. 
For reasons I won’t go into, I will be keeping many things in my life private (not nefarious ones, job-related ones). Suffice it to say that I feel somewhere in my heart I never was entirely American in the US sense. 
I was only a second-generation citizen with a registered alien Italian grandfather. He desperately wanted to be a citizen of the US. He was never permitted to be one. 
Though it will be the biggest headache imaginable off of my life to renounce and remove the filing obligations, it goes way deeper than that now that I’ve lived as a Canadian veritably since 2012/actually since 2015. 
My loyalties and beliefs and life are here. 
I’m happy to have found you all!
😀


----------



## dreamsaiak

Hi I am an Indian Australian and want to move to Canada as majority of my family & friends lives there. I am not sure where to start from. I am a Key Account Manager (Sales/Business Development) in IT by profession but don't know exactly which NOC will suit me and from where should I get my education and experience assessed. 

Could someone please help me with the process or direct me to a link from where I can learn about this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andersonfd

*New to this*

Hi My names Mike. Im living in the UK but currently considering moving to Canada, I like the idea of open space and the wilderness and the friendly nature of the people. Is there any places in particular you would recommend that are particularly good for British


----------



## mk_basil

*Looking forward to move to Canada*

Hi Guys,

I'm Basil M K from India. I'm a Civil Engineering Graduate. I'm looking forward to move to Canada maybe in 3 years.


----------



## iamparikh

Hi,
I am Parikh from India and considering moving to Canada with my wife. My first cousin has PR in Canada and stays in Toronto.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoryRollins

Hi everyone! You can just call me Dory. I'm originally from the US and currently living in Vancouver. Looking forward to talking and helping when I can. See you around!


----------



## AmyLiz

Hello! I'm Amy & I'm a US citizen currently working on my permanent residency application. I got married 2 years ago to a wonderful Canadian man whom I'd had a long distance relationship with for a few years prior. I've been in the Toronto area for most of that time as a visitor, since we were waiting on him to get a job...which he finally did last year. Now we're in the middle of gathering all of the stuff necessary to apply to stay here permanently (with the help of an attorney...I can't imagine doing all this myself). I'm looking forward to making Canada my home!


----------



## A.Yovchev

Hello everyone, My name is Alex, 28 years old. I'm an electrical engineer and I'm from the city of Varna in Bulgaria, where I lived pretty much my whole life.
I'm currently preparing for immigration to Canada. 
The idea of moving to Canada began in mid-2016, but actually I have started working on it since December last year. 
I've been to Canada twice in 2018 and I absolutely loved it as a country.
I'm here because I'd like to communicate with people from all over the world and discuss or share some ideas on immigration and living abroad. I've already lived two times in the UK for a total of 1 year, so you could say I have some experience living abroad and I know how it feels like to be far away from home. Also, I'd like to humbly share my thoughts with you on why I decided to leave my home country.


----------



## aliciahopkins23

Hi! I've been a silent reader in this forum for quite some time now. I find it interesting and helpful. I usually found few threads that give me interest so I finally decided to be part of this community. Glad that I am now an official member. I am excited to share valuable ideas and thoughts. Looking forward to more conversation here. BTW, I am also part of other forums site which I am also an active member. Cheers everyone!


----------



## rizwan6357

Hi,
I'm Rizwan, I'm 39 years old married, born and raised in India, I am a bachelor degree holder from Osmania University,
I did my bachelor's in commerce, currently I'm working in UAE, Dubai as accountant, since 2008.

I'm planning to settle in Canada, for my future.

I'm unable to get proper information or guidence to apply for PR visa with my wife.

Kindly can anyone there who can help me to get proper guidence.


----------



## CanadaBoundHopeful

Hello! My name is Jason and I am 39 years old. I have a BS in Entertainment Business and am currently working on my MA in Arts Administration. My work experiences consists of human resources with state government, production, non-profit, retail agriculture, food manufacturing, and healthcare/education. I am currently a US citizen living in the states. For the past 10 years I have had a growing desire to work and live in Canada. Now especially after how hot the political climate has gotten here, it has really lit a fire under my butt to get going on this. I know every country has their issues, but the US is really just crumbling right now and I want out. I am excited to talk to other expats who have successfully immigrated into Canada.


----------



## RoyDeC

*intro*

Hi all,
I'm Roy, a psychologist in Metro Detroit Michigan, just over the bridge from Windsor. I'm worried about so many things happening in the US, and if Trump wins again, I'd like to move to Canada. This is my very first forum / group, and I know I have a lot to learn!


----------



## RoyDeC

Good to hear that others in the US are as concerned as I am....


----------



## njb2020

*Hello from Seattle!*

My name is Norman. Me, my wife and daughter live in Seattle, WA in the US. I acquired a Canadian citizenship certificate a couple of years ago because my mother was from Quebec. I wasn't sure if I'd ever do anything with it, but the world events of recent months have given me a reason to at least explore whether now, or soon, would be the right time for a move northward, likely to BC. I'm in the process of getting paperwork together to get permanent residency for my wife and daughter, but everything is slowed to a crawl because of the pandemic. I'm trying to take steps weekly and let go of outcome. Looking forward to connecting with others here, and am particularly interested in connecting with American expats who are already living in BC/Canada. thanks!


----------



## dergon

Hi. I'm pete.

I'm an American radiologist in Cleveland OH. I'm a lifelong cottager with a multi-generation family property in North Ontario.

I have always planned to spend lots of time up north as I get closer to retirement. Now my wife and I are instead considering a move to Canada full time. 

I'm hoping to find some teleradiology work so I can be at the cottage year'round.


Great to be here.... looking forward to meeting folks and learning a lot.


----------



## tinashechuchu

Hello, thank you for the brief bio.

My name is Tinashe Chuchu, I'm originally from Zimbabwe but reside in South Africa. I am keen on knowing more about living and working in Canada.


----------



## Lawgrrl

Hello, I'm Deborah. Originally from California, where I met and married my Canadian spouse. We moved to Canada in 2013 to be closer to his aged parents, and I became a dual citizen in 2018. Later that year we moved to Guadalajara, Mexico and just recently relocated (July 2020) to the Halifax area (Dartmouth), Nova Scotia. The journey continues!


----------



## hassankhan14

Hello, I am new on expatforum. I have submitted my entry in pool with 450 points, I know I cant be selected in FSW in EE but I have selected most provinces. I have also applied in SINP and MPNP separately. 
Here are some of my details. 
*Experience *
10 years. 2 years as IT support - 8 years as Software application test or SQA - 1 years as Project Manager software development. 
Since I have more experience in software testing so I applied on NOC 2173.
*IELTS*
My score is LRWS - 8877
*Education*
Bachelors and Masters, ECA done from IQAS
*Age*
33
*Married*

I am hopeful that I have not done mistake in making my EE profile, but if you guys can point anything to correct that will be helpful.


----------



## rgfan

Hello,

My wife and I are waiting for the Canada border to reopen so we can finally relocate to west Toronto area. Not exactly sure yet the exact neighbourhood but will decide when we get there. I am originally from Ireland but lived in London UK for 4 years before deciding it was time for a change. 

Looking to connect with people who made a similar move to Ontario over the past few years or others who have plans to do so in the near future. 

Thanks 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B Williams

Hi everyone,..!
New to the board as well. Just wanted to say hello to all.


----------



## Keyonalex

Bonjour everyone!. My name is Keyon Alexander and I currently live In Portland Oregon but originally born and raised in Brooklyn New York. I am planning on moving to Montreal in Spring 2022. I joined this forum to meet new people who currently live in Canada and hopefully curate friendships. I have never lived in another country so any advice or tips in regards to the process would be much appreciated.

I'm 29 and my hobbies include cooking, biking, working out ( sometimes ), and discovering all the special quirks of a city. I am always down to discuss self-growth, the latest episode of drag race, and why cats are arguably smarter than dogs.

Well, that's some of me in a nutshell, I look forward to hearing from all of you and if you have some good recipes send them my way!😊


----------



## TarinB

Keyonalex said:


> Bonjour everyone!. My name is Keyon Alexander and I currently live In Portland Oregon but originally born and raised in Brooklyn New York. I am planning on moving to Montreal in Spring 2022. I joined this forum to meet new people who currently live in Canada and hopefully curate friendships. I have never lived in another country so any advice or tips in regards to the process would be much appreciated.
> 
> Hello! I'm also from the Portland area and plan to move to Canada in May 2022 (if I can find a job). I'd love to hear how your plans are going. This is my second time working abroad (first time was in the UK) so I do have some tips.
> 
> I'm 29 and my hobbies include cooking, biking, working out ( sometimes ), and discovering all the special quirks of a city. I am always down to discuss self-growth, the latest episode of drag race, and why cats are arguably smarter than dogs.
> 
> Well, that's some of me in a nutshell, I look forward to hearing from all of you and if you have some good recipes send them my way!😊


----------



## rajat.tiwari

Hey All,

My name is Rajat and I work in Information Technology sector. I am originally from India. Lived across UK, Australia and USA for various lengths of time, longest being in the US for close to 10 years.
I have a wife and a son who was born in November 2017. After his birth we thought very thoroughly where it would be best for him to grow up and decided on Canada.

Starting in 2018 I worked on finding out how to move to Canada scouring government websites, forums and so on. Did IELTS, Education Evaluation from WES, Police Clearance etc. and made my Express Entry profile. I did not have enough points but was very close and was hopeful if there is a dip in CRS I might get lucky. That did not happen. 
I also started to apply for jobs in Canada but without a work permit or PR it was not entertained. I applied incessantly from Linkedin, Indeed etc. and eventually got a job offer in Quebec City, Quebec in early 2019. Around August 2019 we got our work visa and permit done and moved to the beautiful Quebec City in September 2019 on Friday the 13th (Did not pick that date, it just happened  ).

Around June 2020 I applied for Job validation and then created an Arrima profile. I got an invite in Sep 2020 which lead to our CSQ in Dec 2020. We applied for PR in Jan 2021 and got it approved in Jan 2022. This has been an exciting journey into Canada and I have learned quite a bit during my adventure.

I would be happy to help those who plan to move to Canada.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## Sock Monkey

My first post on this forum! I'm really glad to have found it.

My name is Anna and I'm in the United States contemplating a move to AB. My elder mother and I are both fed up with all the political craziness here and want to feel safer and more peaceful.

I'm not what you would call "skilled" in the immigration sense, but the company I work for has offices in most Canadian provinces so I'm in the process of negotiating a job transfer with my employer. I'd like to find an immigration attorney I could work with to walk me through the process, but I keep getting the runaround from the firms I've contacted - conflicting answers, vague answers, or no responses at all. If anyone can recommend someone I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Sock Monkey

I'm in Eugene OR myself. Small world! I don't have a set schedule for moving yet because I'm still very much in the research phase. But either of you are welcome to send me a PM.

Edit: Sorry, I meant this to be a response to TarinB's quote about being from Oregon. I can't seem to add the quote.


----------



## 1779536

Hi!

My wife and I are considering moving to Victoria, BC, which is her hometown in a couple of years. I'm American born, she's a Canadian citizen who lived and worked in the US a good portion of her life and is now retired. I'm American born and have always lived in the US and still working.

I would like some feedback on cost of living and quality of life, particularly crime stats. There’s lots of expats I found online, but it seems they talk about every other place other than Victoria. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gauravaggarwal188

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hey All,
> 
> My name is Rajat and I work in Information Technology sector. I am originally from India. Lived across UK, Australia and USA for various lengths of time, longest being in the US for close to 10 years.
> I have a wife and a son who was born in November 2017. After his birth we thought very thoroughly where it would be best for him to grow up and decided on Canada.
> 
> Starting in 2018 I worked on finding out how to move to Canada scouring government websites, forums and so on. Did IELTS, Education Evaluation from WES, Police Clearance etc. and made my Express Entry profile. I did not have enough points but was very close and was hopeful if there is a dip in CRS I might get lucky. That did not happen.
> I also started to apply for jobs in Canada but without a work permit or PR it was not entertained. I applied incessantly from Linkedin, Indeed etc. and eventually got a job offer in Quebec City, Quebec in early 2019. Around August 2019 we got our work visa and permit done and moved to the beautiful Quebec City in September 2019 on Friday the 13th (Did not pick that date, it just happened  ).
> 
> Around June 2020 I applied for Job validation and then created an Arrima profile. I got an invite in Sep 2020 which lead to our CSQ in Dec 2020. We applied for PR in Jan 2021 and got it approved in Jan 2022. This has been an exciting journey into Canada and I have learned quite a bit during my adventure.
> 
> I would be happy to help those who plan to move to Canada.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajat


----------



## 1779536

Thanks Rajat, but we are considering moving to Victoria BC, nowhere else. It's not a done deal, we need a lot of info in the cost of living and other things. My wife grew up in Victoria and has family and friends there. I also have relatives on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Priya Shukla

Hi Everyone,

I am Priya, development professional from India. I hold M.S.W. degree from India. I was born in Canada but came back to India in my childhood. I am interested to come back to Canada and work there. It will be really helpful if you can guide/suggest that do I need to get my degree assessed by provincial social work board or Canadian Association of Social Worker.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## april-voyage

Hello everyone, what a blessing to have found this forum – it's taught me so much in such a short time, including the degree of misconceptions that exist about tax obligations for US dual citizens on the internet... I'm an "Accidental American" living in Canada (hadn't heard the phrase before), and look forward to finding a path forward without living in fear of the system, thanks to the wisdom shared from people like yourselves. That's what brings me here today. 

As for me, I'm in my mid 30s and work at a tech company, with goals of buying my first house and setting myself up for retirement. Things I've waited too long to do, to be frank. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## horsenut2022

Hi everyone,

I am a U.S. citizen, born here, lived here all my life. I've looked into moving to CA before shortly after the 2016 election here. The application process seemed a bit overwhelming and so I didn't end up going through with it, but wishing I had. I have a B.S. in Computer Science, MBA, M.S. in Nonprofit Leadership and Mgt, PMP certification, Lean Six Sigma Master Blackbelt certified, Healthcare Technology Specialist. Spent nearly 25 years in corporate America and then broke out on my own to do my own consulting since 2017. 

I may well qualify for the application process of the skilled worker path, but my age (51) would probably hurt me too. To be honest, I'm not that interested in going back to corporate America but starting my consulting business all over in a new country seems a bit scary. Unfortunately, my work with the current clients would not be able to continue if I moved.

I also have 3 horses who I will not leave behind, and a few other rescue animals. 

If I am being really honest here, I am just scared where the U.S. is heading and I feel like I need to start coming up with an exit strategy before I get any older. I'm not fond of moving someplace colder, but if the trade off is not having to constantly hear about mass school shootings, violent protests and such a breakdown in basic human civilization, then so be it. 

I do not want to live in a major metro area. I have lived on my current small hobby horse farm for more than 18 years. The thought of starting over is a bit overwhelming. I just want to be comfortable and be able to afford care for my animals and figure out what that might look like in Canada. I'm quite open to suggestions/ ideas.


----------

